# HARD ROCK HOTEL INFO, FAQ and more........



## schumigirl

*MENU`S AND OPERATING TIMES FOR RESTAURANTS AND SERVICE CAN BE CHANGED AT ANY TIME WITHOUT NOTICE. 





This is your new updated thread for information on all aspects of your stay at the Hard Rock Hotel.

We have many new visitors to the site asking questions and needing help with their visit, hopefully this thread will answer any questions anyone may have. Room choice, views, restaurant choices and so much more........please ask any questions you may have.

Any comments about your stay at Hard Rock Hotel are most welcome.

ONE NIGHTS STAY WILL BE CHARGED ON BOOKING. BALANCE TO BE PAID ON DEPARTURE.

IF YOU WISH TO PAY ANYTHING OF YOUR HOTEL STAY BEFORE YOUR TRIP, PLEASE CONTACT HOTEL DIRECTLY. 


Hard Rock Hotel 5800 Universal Blvd. 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Reservations: 1-888-273-1311 
Phone: 407-503-ROCK (2000) 
Fax: 407-503-ROLL (2010) 


AS OF 2021 THE CHARGE FOR A THIRD ADULT PER ROOM GOES UP TO $45 PER NIGHT. THIS EXTRA CHARGE IS FOR AGED 18 AND OVER. 



CHECK IN AND CANCELLATION POLICY

Age Requirements
Guests must be 21 years of age to book a hotel room and provide proper identification upon check-in. There must be at least one person in the reserved room who is 21 years of age or older.

Check in/Check Out
Check-in at 4:00 PM 
Check-out at 11:00 AM 
Your Universal Express℠ Unlimited ride access (restrictions apply)** is valid from the time issued by the front desk until the Universal Orlando theme parks close, the day of your departure. Pre-registering is allowed at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel, and Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando Resort the morning of your arrival date; you will be issued your Universal Express℠ Unlimited pass to use in the theme parks all day for Universal Express access, if needed. 

There are 3 check out options: By Television, Express Check-out or Traditional Check out available at the Front Desk 

Modification Policy
Modifications to existing reservations are subject to availability at time of change. 

Deposit Requirements*



*

Equal to one night's room rate plus tax.


The credit card will be charged within 5 business days of the booking date.


Arrivals within 5 days of booking will have their credit card charged upon hotel check-in; full cancellation policies apply.
*
*Acceptable forms of payment
The following major credit cards may be accepted for deposits: 

For reservation deposits, cash and traveler's checks are not accepted.*



*

Discover/NOVUS


American Express


Visa


MasterCard


Diners Club


Japanese Credit Bureau (JCB)


Carte Blanche
*
*Once a guest arrives at Universal Orlando, all of the above forms of payment, plus cash and traveler's checks, will be accepted for additional hotel charges. 

Hotel Taxes
Universal Orlando on-site hotels will include applicable taxes to be collected each night of a guest’s stay. These taxes are included as a percentage of the room charge. 

Florida State Sales Tax 6.5% 
Orange County Occupancy Tax 6% 
12.5% Total Tax 

Cancellation Policy
Days Prior to Stay:
6 days or more 
0- 5 days prior
Penalties:
Full refund 
charged one night's room rate plus tax


PLEASE NOTE: Deposits are forfeited if guest checks out of the hotel prior to the check-out date. 



PARKING CHARGES


Overnight Guest Parking

Self parking: $28 plus tax per night, per vehicle 
Valet parking: $37 plus tax per night, per vehicle

Day Guest Parking

Self parking: $30 plus tax per day, per vehicle 
Valet parking: $42 plus tax per day, per vehicle


ONSITE CAR RENTAL:*

*Avis car rental is onsite at the hotel*



*STAY MORE SAVE MORE


Universal Orlando® Resort: THE LONGER YOU STAY, THE MORE YOU SAVE!Save Up to 35%* when you stay 7 nights or longer at an on-site hotel.

Save throughout the year by choosing dates that best fit your travel plans—with THE BEST DAYS TO VACATION!  

Hard Rock Hotel guests enjoy Free Universal ExpressSM Unlimited ride access^ so you can SKIP THE REGULAR THEME PARK LINES in both parks—a value of up to $89 per person, per day^^ (valid theme park admission required).

TRANSPORTATION SERVICES OFFERED



On-Site Transportation Complimentary resort wide transportation includes Water Taxis at our Premier or Preferred hotels, and Shuttle Buses at all Universal Orlando Resort on-site hotels. Waterways connect the Universal Orlando resort hotels to Universal Studios®, Universal CityWalk® and Islands of Adventure from our Premier or Preferred hotels. Each hotel is also within walking distance to Universal Studios, Universal's Islands of Adventure and CityWalk. SeaWorld® & Wet 'n Wild® water park Transportation*
Scheduled transportation to SeaWorld®, Wet 'n Wild® water park and Aquatica™ is provided via Super Star Shuttle with departures based on regular operating hours* (does not run continuously). Boarding passes for the Super Star Shuttle required and available at the Attraction Ticket Center located in the hotel lobby, one day in advance and up to 30 minutes prior to departure. 
*Not valid for Special Events or Groups. Airport Transportation
An airport shuttle service is available for hotel guests arriving into Orlando International Airport through Destination MCO. Visit the concierge desk for details. Fees apply.*



*




Departure Point from Airport: Ground transportation area on lower level of airport.


Departure Point from Hotels: Porte Cochere of each hotel

*


*ONE QUESTION OFTEN ASKED.......DO WE GET UNLIMITED EXPRESS PASS HERE....

The answer is yes you do. It is valid from when you check in until park closing on your check out day.

Although check in is officially 4pm, you can check in as early as 6am. Your room may not be ready but if it isn't you can leave any bags you have securely with Bell Services located adjacent to check in.

When you check in you will be given room keys matching the amount of guests registered on your reservation. As of 2017 this is your EP. You use the room key that has your name and length of stay stamped on your key to enter the EP lines. It will be scanned either at the beginning or further into the line depending on the ride. 

The EP queue is a separate to queue to the regular one and waits are usually much less than normal queue. You will need to show this to TM on entering the queue. 

You will need your room key if you are planning to take advantage of Early Entry offered to onsite resort guests. EE is one hour before regular guests are allowed in.

**EP is a perk of staying at one of the qualifying hotels. Where you buy your park tickets has nothing to do with this and doesn't affect EP in any way**

There is a Will Call area where you can pick up pre ordered tickets or purchase any tickets you may need.



ONSITE RESTAURANTS



THE PALM RESTAURANT


World-renowned for its prime cuts of meat and succulent Nova Scotia lobsters, along with classic American fare and Italian specialties, The Palm’s legendary menu and exceptional wine list is sure to leave you satisfied. 

Resort or Business casual attire is recommended. However, smart-casual attire is completely acceptable. We ask for no beachwear in the restaurant and no sleeveless shirts for gentlemen.

Validation for complimentary Self or Valet parking is available for guests not staying in the hotel.



https://www.thepalm.com/location/the-palm-orlando/#menus

Hours Of Operation

Sun - Thurs 5:00PM - 9:00PM

Fri - Sat 5:00PM - 10:00PM 





THE KITCHEN


Enjoy exceptional New American cuisine with a touch of rock 'n' roll attitude. 

You'll feel like the center of your very own entourage when you head to this hot local hangout famous for amped-up American favorites. It's the perfect place to sip mimosas and bloody Marys at breakfast, chow down on shrimp tacos for lunch, or dig into their famous mac and cheese for dinner. But don't forget the encore. They've got some of the most jaw-dropping desserts you've ever seen. 



https://the-kitchen.constantcontactsites.com/

Hours Of Operation

Mon-Wed - 7 am-10 pm

Thu-Sun - 7 am-11 pm

Breakfast, lunch and dinner served at separate times throughout the day. See Guest Services for details.




VELVET BAR



https://velvet-bar.constantcontactsites.com/

Hours Of Operation Daily

Mon-Sun - 5 pm-2 am
(subject to change) 




The place to be seen. Chic, stylish, swank, and sexy. Velvet Bar is a bar and so much more. Drop in for a chilled Martini or cocktail, or kick back with some appetizers and enjoy the tunes. A great way to jump start your evening for fun. Velvet is located on the hotel’s lobby level and opens up to The Veranda with outside seating. Open daily at 5:00 pm. 





EMACK & BOLIO`S MARKETPLACE/STARBUCKS


Serving Boston’s legendary ice cream and more, Emack & Bolio’s Marketplace is a favorite hangout and grab-and-go at the exciting Hard Rock Hotel® at Universal Orlando. Visit in the morning to kick start your day with breakfast options that include sandwiches, fresh made pastries and cold pressed juices. Need an afternoon or evening pick me up? The marketplace proudly serves Starbucks® coffee and custom coffee drinks. There’s also Boars Head sandwiches, pizzas, salads, snacks, candies, and a variety of soft drinks and juices. Want a ready togo cocktail, beer or wine? There is plenty of options to choose from.

Emack & Bolio’s award-winning ice cream is made from only the finest ingredients. You’re going to want to try all the creative flavors, especially in a handcrafted sundae or candy cone."*

_*Adults (ages 21+) only._

*Hours Of Operation Daily

Mon - Sun: 6:00AM - 12:00AM 





BEACH CLUB


https://beachclub.constantcontactsites.com/


Whether you are sunbathing, relaxing in a cabana, playing in the sand, or just waiting on an important call, you can kick back back at this poolside bar and grill. You can enjoy one of our feature Cabo Wabo cocktails, light snacks and refreshing drinks. Open daily. 



CABANAS*



*

Cabanas for daily rental come completely equipped with a ceiling fan, HD plasma TV, refrigerator with 6 sodas and 2 waters, wireless internet
All cabanas have a server assigned to you to meet your needs
Phones are in the cabana so you can order direct to the Beach Club for food/beverage if you don't want to wait for your server.
$50 food/beverage credit when you rent the cabana
*
*There are 14 cabanas around the pool area.
Choices are standard cabana or beach side cabana.
Beach side has more sun and larger than the standard ones

Cabanas were redesigned and no longer have the themed ones.
(yellow submarine, etc)
All cabanas have the same style and set up.

Check the second post in this section for pictures of the cabanas around the pool.
They are the tent shaped tan/brown canvas(cloth) structures*

*Charges are based on the season you rent the cabana
Summer and holiday periods have a higher demand for the rentals and the prices will reflect that

October rates can run $225 to $275 for weekdays.
Friday and Saturday have higher rates/$300-350

Jan/Feb rates tend to be lower as less demand for rentals

Rates can be lower when the hotel has a lower occupancy


Cabana rentals cover from 9:00 am to pool closing times*


*Reserve a cabana by calling the HRH fitness center.
407 503 2236*

*Have not been able to confirm if ap discounts are available



24 HOUR ROOM SERVICE


Dine in the privacy and comfort of your own room. Whether you have an early morning meeting or just a case of the midnight munchies, you can choose from a wide variety of menu options. Room Service is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 


https://rsm-hrho.constantcontactsites.com/



ACCOMODATIONS


Enjoy stylish furnishings and rock n' roll artwork in each room

Standard Rooms, Views of the Garden, Pool or Deluxe rooms

Guest Rooms from 375 sq. ft.

Entertainment Center with 32-inch flat panel TV



https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/places-to-stay/hard-rock-hotel#Rooms& Suites



CLUB LEVEL ROOM DETAILS


CLUB ROOM OPERATIONS MAY DIFFER FROM WHAT IS PUBLISHED DUE TO COVID-19.




Upgrade to Club Level and enjoy additional privileges including:

Rock Royalty Lounge Access
Continental Breakfast
Evening Hors d'oeuvres




CLUB LEVEL*


 *Rock Royalty Lounge, our 3,500 square foot lounge located on the seventh floor*

*Personal concierge services to help with all your vacation needs*


*Complimentary use of computer with internet access and printer*


*Library of rock 'n' roll magazines*


*Complimentary coffee, assorted teas, and soft drinks throughout the day*


*Continental breakfast served each morning (7:00am - 10:00am)*


*Hot and cold hors d'oeuvres and complimentary beer and wine (5:00pm - 7:00pm)*


*"Evening Sweets" each night (8:00pm - 9:00pm)*


*2 Television viewing areas with large screen televisions*


*Reduced Prices on Cabanas*
* Lounge open daily 7:00am - 10:00pm 















































*





*LUXURY SUITE DETAILS*


*Kids Suites** with a separate kids room with 2 twin beds

650 sq. ft. **King Suites** offer extra living space for the whole entourage*

*Hospitality Suites** with dining room table, oversized wet bar, office area & more

Indulgent **Graceland Suite** with baby grand piano, fireplace & 65" TV*

*See Luxury Suite Details*


*MAXIMUM OCCUPANCY PER GUEST ROOM


King Rooms - up to 3 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 3rd person) 

Two Queen Rooms - up to 5 guests* (rollaway rental needed for 5th person) 

* Maximum occupancies may require a rollaway at $35 plus tax per day. Only one rollaway is allowed per room. King Rooms have bedding for 2, requires rollaway for 3. Double Queen have bedding for 4, requires rollaway for 5. Available on a first come first serve basis. Additional charges apply for more than 2 adults guests per room.



POOL AREA AND RECREATION


The center piece of the Hard Rock Hotel is the 12,000 square foot pool - it's a "can't miss" activity during your stay with us. 

Hang out at the beach and soak up the sun for the day. Your favorite tunes fill the air, plus the pool features an underwater sound system so you'll never miss a beat. Get yourself a refreshing beverage from the Beachclub and you'll be all set. 



FITNESS CENTRE

The body rock® fitness center features the latest in cardio fitness and circuit training equipment with steam and sauna rooms, and locker facilities. 



HOTEL ACTIVITIES


Catch a round of golf or get a massage in between visits to the theme parks. You'll never run out of fun things to do that are uniquely Hard Rock, including our new Fender® guitar amenity, where you can check-out a world-class guitar and jam out during your stay. 


VELVET SESSIONS AND VELVET UNPLUGGED


The award winning "Velvet Sessions" is a rock & roll cocktail party held in the hotel's Velvet Bar and Lobby Lounge. Each "Session" showcases a different type of beverage theme for members to sip, shoot or guzzle along with fabulous and great live music from the nation's best rock bands. 

Velvet Unplugged is a laid back acoustic show in the heart of the hotel. You can reserve a table for two or four or come and hang we have plenty of standing room. 




HOTEL SERVICES



ATM Machines*



*

Hard Rock Hotel: located adjacent to the main lobby near the ballroom
*

*Cribs & Rollaways

Cribs are complimentary. Rollaways are available through Star Service Hotline. The fee for rollaway is $35 per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one rollaway is allowed per room. 


Microwaves 

The fee for a Microwave is $15 per day, plus 12.5% sales tax. Available on a first come, first served basis. Only one Microwave is allowed per room and are available through Star Service Hotline. 


Currency Exchange & Check cashing

Services available at the front desk of each hotel. 


Laundry, Dry Cleaning and Special Services

Our hotels provide a timely and efficient service based on the guest’s needs. Services include laundry, dry cleaning, quick pressing, and shoe shine service. If necessary, Express or Same Day Service can be requested. Hours of Operation: Available 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM; 7 days a week 

THERE ARE SELF SERVICE LAUNDRY ROOMS WITH WASHERS AND DRYERS FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE AT THIS HOTEL. 

Star Service

Call Star Service to request anything to make your stay more comfortable. Whether it's a special amenity or a tooth brush, just pick up the phone in your guest room to make a request. 


Wireless Internet

Enjoy complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel or upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs. 

*Premium wireless access is complimentary for up to 4 devices per room for a 24-hour period 1pm to 1pm. 
^Premium Plus wireless access is $14.95 for up to 8 devices per room and for a 24-hour period of 1pm to 1pm.


LOEWS LOVES PETS


Special treatment for your furry friends begins at check-in. You'll receive a pet bowl and tag, welcome treat, local dog-walking routes and area pet services such as vets, pet shops, groomers and more.

Pets are permitted for a $100††† fee in a pet-friendly room category (if you book a non-pet room, you’ll be re-assigned one upon arrival) with no more than two pets in any one guest room. Please make arrangements with housekeeping for daily room cleaning during your stay. Dogs may be walked in designated places, and are not allowed at pool, lounge or restaurant areas. Should your pet’s behavior result in guest complaints, you may be asked to board your pet in an outside shelter. You must bring proof of your pet’s up-to-date vaccinations, as well as current records from a licensed veterinarian. Pet-friendly rooms include: 

Garden View Guest Rooms 

Please note that Club level rooms do not participate in this program. For the complete Loews Loves Pets Policy, click here.




JUST FOR KIDS


CAMP LIL` ROCK

Kids will enjoy an arts & crafts table, storybook corner, computer desks, a movie room, and more. Counselors are trained to supervise toilet-trained children ages 4-14 only. One counselor for every 8-10 children. 

COST: $15 per hour, per child / $15 per meal 

HOURS: Open from 5:00 pm to 11:30 pm, Sunday through Thursday and from 5:00 pm to midnight on Fridays and Saturdays. Times are subject to change. 

RESERVATIONS: Please call 407-503-2200 for reservations and more information.*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## dja14

I see a charge for refrigerators.  Do you think we could get one for medical needs w/o charge?  Even if they charge me, is there a chance they will not have enough for the requests?

I know you can check in early, will they hold a small/medium sized cooler with your luggage?


----------



## macraven

dja14 said:


> I see a charge for refrigerators.  Do you think we could get one for medical needs w/o charge?  Even if they charge me, is there a chance they will not have enough for the requests?
> 
> I know you can check in early, will they hold a small/medium sized cooler with your luggage?




_the info we copied came from the hotel site online.
i am calling to check on that fee as i was under the impression that they no longer charge that when they renovated the hotel.

schumigirl will make the correction once i get the info confirmed.


in the past, all 3 hotels would waive the $15 fee for a fridge each night if it was needed due to a medical condition.
that has always been a policy for the hotels.

my son and his wife went to rpr last february before renovations began.
they needed a fridge in the room to store their insulin.
all it took was their statement and they received the fridge at no charge.


the hotels do not ask for proof, they go by the customers statements of medical needs.

but, i do believe they no longer have any fees for fridges.


when you check in, the front desk can hold refridgerated medications in the back room for you in a fridge.
rooms are not always ready when you check in.
_

this sticky is still a work in progress and more things will be added and some things will be removed once i verify hotel facts directly with them.


----------



## macraven

dja14 said:


> I see a charge for refrigerators.  Do you think we could get one for medical needs w/o charge?  Even if they charge me, is there a chance they will not have enough for the requests?
> 
> I know you can check in early, will they hold a small/medium sized cooler with your luggage?


_
updated info above to reflect fridge included in room rate._


----------



## dja14

Thank you both!  You are so helpful!


----------



## macraven

_you are very welcome.

we just want to provide as much information to everyone that needs help when they are planning a trip to the darkside.

vacations are supposed to be fun.
planning should be easy if you can find the info you want_


----------



## pattyw

Is there a laundry room for guest use or just the hotel laundry service?


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Is there a laundry room for guest use or just the hotel laundry service?




_yes, it is listed in the above information schumi wrote out and you can find it under the heading of laundry, dry cleaning and special services.

two self serve laundry rooms are located on different floors.
in room info has the slips for using hotel laundry service pick up._


----------



## pattyw

Ok thanks!- I didn't notice the part about self service machines available


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

Just booked a kid's suite here for 3 nights, the floor plans I found show bathroom access from the kid's room as well as the entrance lobby.

Are all of them like this or should I email a request as we'd really like this as our 2 are older (20 & 13), RPR and PBH kid's suite floor plans don't seem to have that.


----------



## GlendaO

I notice that it's saying rollaway required for 5th person. It also says that rollaways are on a first come, first served basis. 

At RPR, he just makes a pallet on the floor with blankets and pillows. Is this not allowed here?

Thanks!


----------



## Kivara

I think it says roll-aways required for 5th person at all the hotels (inc. RP) Never had to pay it or forced to take one. I don't think they even said anything, so I'm guessing if you request one, you might get it, otherwise, you kip on the floor


----------



## GlendaO

Kivara said:


> I think it says roll-aways required for 5th person at all the hotels (inc. RP) Never had to pay it or forced to take one. I don't think they even said anything, so I'm guessing if you request one, you might get it, otherwise, you kip on the floor



Thank you!


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


> I think it says roll-aways required for 5th person at all the hotels (inc. RP) Never had to pay it or forced to take one. I don't think they even said anything, so I'm guessing if you request one, you might get it, otherwise, you kip on the floor




_correct.

it is optional if you want a bed for a 5th person.

the hotel does not require a family to rent the rollaway, just that it is available for a fee if wanted._


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

So we are staying at HRH for the first time in the fall...  So refrigerators are in the room now for us to use without a fee correct?  Travelling with a one year old and need to be able to keep milk in the room for him.  Also, can you make requests for certain room locations like you can with Disney?  If so, what do you suggest we request.  Never stayed here before and just want to be centrally located.  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> So we are staying at HRH for the first time in the fall...  So refrigerators are in the room now for us to use without a fee correct?  Travelling with a one year old and need to be able to keep milk in the room for him.  Also, can you make requests for certain room locations like you can with Disney?  If so, what do you suggest we request.  Never stayed here before and just want to be centrally located.  Thanks!



Yes to the fridge and yes to making requests for locations.


----------



## macraven

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> So we are staying at HRH for the first time in the fall...  So refrigerators are in the room now for us to use without a fee correct?  Travelling with a one year old and need to be able to keep milk in the room for him.  Also, can you make requests for certain room locations like you can with Disney?  If so, what do you suggest we request.  Never stayed here before and just want to be centrally located.  Thanks!


_schumi answered the first part of your question, so i'll skip that

call the hotel and make your room requests

don't know what you desire but many will do requests of 
close to the elevator
far away from the elevator
specific floor

for those that have a standard room booked some request not to have the view of the front garden or the view of the road leading up to the lobby.

for those that booked water view, you could get a view of the water canal or pool.
if you have a preference, do that in advance.

some want a partial view of the parks.
there are some of those rooms that do have that in the standard or water view bookings.

garden view rooms are cheaper than water/park views.

sometimes you can get a view that includes park view even if you booked standard.

i have a list of many rooms with view sites based on all the times i stayed at hrh.
i have that info boxed up from my recent move so can't remember all of them.

do remember that the rooms ending with 00 were the best views for me when i stayed on the upper floors.

vegetation has grown over the years so some rooms have blocked views of the parks as the hotel does not trim the trees down _


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Mac.......I don't know the locations of the HRH preferred locations for folks......never stayed there.......


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

thank you both so much!  This is all new to me.  We booked a garden view room.  So not sure what or where to really request.


----------



## schumigirl

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> thank you both so much!  This is all new to me.  We booked a garden view room.  So not sure what or where to really request.



Not sure about position in hotel, but maybe request a high floor? Best chance for some kind of a view as there is foliage there too.


----------



## Live for Vaca

Our first stay at Hard Rock Hotel as well in one week.  We have a King Suite with 2 connecting 2 queen pool room views.  Is there any specific room we should request with a great view/access to pool for three 18 year olds?  Is there a resort map anywhere with room numbers?  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## GlendaO

We're staying at HRH CL for the first time next week. Does anyone know if they still have mimosas at breakfast?

Also, I'm wondering if there's a schedule of information posted anywhere of the evening offerings and how they rotate? We're sort of planning on eating in the lounge a couple of nights but I'd really like to find out more about the food
Any info appreciated!


----------



## schumigirl

Few pictures from pcstang have been added in first page.


----------



## pcstang

Did you notice the "M" on marketplace was missing?


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Did you notice the "M" on marketplace was missing?





No.

I see it now though.........


----------



## vinotinto

We just booked last week and leaving in a little over two weeks. We're also in a garden view room. Trying to figure what to request for general convenience to go to the parks, breakfast, and pool. Does anyone have a link to a map of the rooms?

Also, any feedback on breakfast? I see we can order a la carte, buffet, or room service. It all looks to be about the same price. Amy options better/more interesting? Kids love carbs and I tend to avoid high carbs/gluten.


----------



## J'aime Paris

vinotinto said:


> We just booked last week and leaving in a little over two weeks. We're also in a garden view room. Trying to figure what to request for general convenience to go to the parks, breakfast, and pool. Does anyone have a link to a map of the rooms?
> 
> Also, any feedback on breakfast? I see we can order a la carte, buffet, or room service. It all looks to be about the same price. Amy options better/more interesting? Kids love carbs and I tend to avoid high carbs/gluten.



We were on the 3rd floor in a deluxe garden view room.  It was a great location!  
Nice view of a courtyard, where guests would walk their dogs.

The 3rd floor is actually the main level, no waiting for elevators!  We were very close to the lobby area, gift shop, restaurants, etc.
Would walk down the staircase to ground floor and was by fitness center, and Emack and Bolios, and the exit to pool area .

From our room, we could walk the hallway all the way to the end of the hotel, down the stairwell, and exit onto the path going to the theme parks. 

As far as breakfast, we ate in the room while getting ready.  We had arranged a private ride, and got groceries/snacks.

Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## CalKhat

Anyone know what types of characters are at the breakfast? I see that they can change, just looking for some examples.


----------



## macraven

_simpsons, shrek, minionions, flintstones and those that are in those groupings, etc._


----------



## CalKhat

macraven said:


> _simpsons, shrek, minionions, flintstones and those that are in those groupings, etc._



Perfect- Thank you.


----------



## ZellyB

PoohBears#1fan said:


> Just booked a kid's suite here for 3 nights, the floor plans I found show bathroom access from the kid's room as well as the entrance lobby.
> 
> Are all of them like this or should I email a request as we'd really like this as our 2 are older (20 & 13), RPR and PBH kid's suite floor plans don't seem to have that.



We also just booked a kid's suite for our trip in January.  We figure after having all four of us crammed into a studio at Beach Club for 4 days the extra space is worth the splurge. I came to the same conclusion as you after looking at the floor plans and that's why we decided on Hard Rock - plus I think my teens will like the theme there better.  Best I can tell you have a separated bathroom with a shower and the other has a tub/shower and toilet.  But, I've never stayed there, so I'm not sure.

Does anyone know if there are any special requests that are good to make for the kid's suites.  I know there aren't a lot of them, so requests may be pointless.  

Thanks so much for all the great information on the first page!!


----------



## Disneylover99

J'aime Paris said:


> We were on the 3rd floor in a deluxe garden view room.  It was a great location!
> Nice view of a courtyard, where guests would walk their dogs.
> 
> The 3rd floor is actually the main level, no waiting for elevators!  We were very close to the lobby area, gift shop, restaurants, etc.
> Would walk down the staircase to ground floor and was by fitness center, and Emack and Bolios, and the exit to pool area .
> 
> From our room, we could walk the hallway all the way to the end of the hotel, down the stairwell, and exit onto the path going to the theme parks.
> 
> As far as breakfast, we ate in the room while getting ready.  We had arranged a private ride, and got groceries/snacks.
> 
> Have a fabulous trip!



Your detailed description is very helpful. Thanks!

I've just booked a pool view for this summer and I requested ground floor because I don't like elevators. So when you say, third floor is the main level, do you know if that's the lowest floor for rooms?


----------



## J'aime Paris

Disneylover99 said:


> Your detailed description is very helpful. Thanks!
> 
> I've just booked a pool view for this summer and I requested ground floor because I don't like elevators. So when you say, third floor is the main level, do you know if that's the lowest floor for rooms?



There are rooms on floors 1 and 2.  If you get a room on ground level, or floor 1, you will not need to take elevators.  To get to the main level, floor 3, you can simply walk up a staircase.

The Hard Rock reminds me of a home with an exposed basement, if you will.  The front entrance to the hotel is at "ground level", but floor 3.  This is the "main level" of the hotel because it is the lobby area with check-in, gift shop, guest services, luggage, etc.

To exit the back side of the hotel to go to the parks or pool, you must descend to floor 1, which is "ground level" on the back side of the property.  I hope that makes sense, lol!!


----------



## Disneylover99

Yes, this is very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Can anyone tell me the best avenue to go through for booking a room? Does this hotel ever offer discount? I am a complete newbie when it comes to Universal 

Thanks for all the awesome info!


----------



## GrumpyGal50

Can anyone tell me if the Deluxe 2 Queen rooms are located on every floor or just specific floors? Also, due to the shape of the room, do they all have the same view (garden or pool side)? Have stayed at HRH before but never this room type. Thanks for any info you can give me!


----------



## angryduck71

It's been a long time since I stayed at Hard Rock.  Just looked and it was cheaper for our next vacation than RPH.  They had Garden View as the cheapest room.   I did not see Standard Room.  Is there a Standard Room usually that is cheaper?  Seems like I had that before?  I'm ok with the Garden View.  Just curious (and, apparently it wasn't available -- at least not yet -- for when I'm travelling).  And, when AP rates come out, may change again.


----------



## Detroit1A

macraven I wonder if you can help. We are going to HRH club room soon for one night. We intend to check in early to make use of express passes for the two days. Can we use the club room on the morning as soon as we check in or do we have to wait till we get our room most probably in the late afternoon ? 
Your help appreciated .


----------



## schumigirl

Detroit1A said:


> macraven I wonder if you can help. We are going to HRH club room soon for one night. We intend to check in early to make use of express passes for the two days. Can we use the club room on the morning as soon as we check in or do we have to wait till we get our room most probably in the late afternoon ?
> Your help appreciated .



Not macraven, but yes you can use the Club Lounge as soon as you check in and it's open.


----------



## Detroit1A

schumigirl said:


> Not macraven, but yes you can use the Club Lounge as soon as you check in and it's open.


Schumigirl thanks for your very quick reply with the information very much appreciated .


----------



## luvdisdogs

Does HRH have a postal area?  I may need to send some things home!


----------



## macraven

_when i was at rpr last year, i used the business center to send things out.
don't remember if they used Fed Ex or a different carrier.
_


----------



## luvdisdogs

macraven said:


> _when i was at rpr last year, i used the business center to send things out.
> don't remember if they used Fed Ex or a different carrier._


thank you!


----------



## Babydollol

Staying July 2-6th. A little nervous could only get a Queen deluxe with 5 of us hoping it wont be too crowded. I will post photos for everyone during the trip.


----------



## Babydollol

GrumpyGal50 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Deluxe 2 Queen rooms are located on every floor or just specific floors? Also, due to the shape of the room, do they all have the same view (garden or pool side)? Have stayed at HRH before but never this room type. Thanks for any info you can give me!


I am staying July 2-6 I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## GrumpyGal50

Babydollol said:


> I am staying July 2-6 I will let you know what I find out.


Can't wait to see any pics of the 2 queen deluxe and hear your thoughts on the room - thanks!


----------



## macraven

Babydollol said:


> Staying July 2-6th. A little nervous could only get a Queen deluxe with 5 of us hoping it wont be too crowded. I will post photos for everyone during the trip.


_and can i use your pictures of the deluxe queen room in the hotel sticky?

can always use pictures of what others want to see when planning on where to stay._


----------



## Ratzo

Can I ship cans of soda (or anything else) to the hotel in advance of my trip? Is there a charge for this?


----------



## schumigirl

Ratzo said:


> Can I ship cans of soda (or anything else) to the hotel in advance of my trip? Is there a charge for this?



You can ship those items yes.

There is a charge for deliveries at RPR so I would assume the same thing at HRH?? There they go straight to the business centre and you can pick them up. It's not expensive though.

Unless someone knows different of course.........


----------



## erinch

Is the mini-frig big enough to hold a half gallon of milk? Anyone know?


----------



## damo

Fridge photo.

https://www.oyster.com/orlando/hote.../photos/standard-double-queen-room--v9163834/


----------



## B's Marie

Thanks for all this great information! It's been a while since we were there...CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

Is there a place anywhere for me to heat up (microwave) my youngest bottle and baby food at the resort?


----------



## macraven

If you need to heat bottles and baby food, you can rent a microwave from the hotel

$15 a day. 

It would be convenient for you to have it in your room so your infant could have the nourishment quickly


----------



## theme_park_mom

Is "The Kitchen" good for dinner? Do they validate parking if you eat at the restaurant?
thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

theme_park_mom said:


> Is "The Kitchen" good for dinner? Do they validate parking if you eat at the restaurant?
> thanks!



The Kitchen is very nice yes.

They will only validate parking if you are eating in The Palm.........

Aren't you staying onsite though? Maybe I'm getting names mixed up........... It has been known!


----------



## theme_park_mom

schumigirl said:


> Aren't you staying onsite though? Maybe I'm getting names mixed up........... It has been known!


you are so kind to remember!!!  Yes, we are staying onsite, but want to have some local friends meet us for dinner that night. I would hate to have them spend an arm and leg on parking! should I just tell them to part at Citywalk?

is the Kitchen pretty quiet? I imagine the Hard Rock is pretty noisy.

I AM SO EXCITED!!! our trip is getting close now!


----------



## schumigirl

theme_park_mom said:


> you are so kind to remember!!!  Yes, we are staying onsite, but want to have some local friends meet us for dinner that night. I would hate to have them spend an arm and leg on parking! should I just tell them to part at Citywalk?
> 
> is the Kitchen pretty quiet? I imagine the Hard Rock is pretty noisy.
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!!! our trip is getting close now!



Florida residents are free parking after 6pm parking at Citywalk, they must bring proof though........hotel day guests are $20 for their short stay. 

If they can bothered with walking from Citywalk then they could do that. 

The Kitchen was very quiet the night we went.......there was only another 4 or 5 tables filled and not noisy at all. We found The Palm noisier the night we went......can't guarantee that for you of course.......lol........

Yep, your trip is getting so close........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Florida residents are free parking after 6pm parking at Citywalk, they must bring proof though........hotel day guests are $20 for their short stay.
> 
> If they can bothered with walking from Citywalk then they could do that.
> 
> The Kitchen was very quiet the night we went.......there was only another 4 or 5 tables filled and not noisy at all. We found The Palm noisier the night we went......can't guarantee that for you of course.......lol........
> 
> Yep, your trip is getting so close........


It's $24 plus tax for a day guest now. Just an FYI


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> It's $24 plus tax for a day guest now. Just an FYI



Thanks pc.......


----------



## CarlaT

We are staying 2 nights end of Oct at the HRH. This trip we will be splitting up our Disney vacation to include a 3 day pass to Universal. Does Bell Services hold bags on check out day? We are planning on going to parks before returning back to Disney?


----------



## schumigirl

CarlaT said:


> We are staying 2 nights end of Oct at the HRH. This trip we will be splitting up our Disney vacation to include a 3 day pass to Universal. Does Bell Services hold bags on check out day? We are planning on going to parks before returning back to Disney?



Yes they will hold your bags.


----------



## Spacedog1975

Apologies if this has been answered, but is there an Ethernet port in the rooms?


----------



## sharkyandbones

For anyone who has stayed in a Deluxe room, what size is the sleeper sofa?  Is it large enough for 2 kids under 10?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

sharkyandbones said:


> For anyone who has stayed in a Deluxe room, what size is the sleeper sofa?  Is it large enough for 2 kids under 10?



We are now in a Deluxe Queen and have the same question. Any bedding or pillows provided for the sleeper sofa?


----------



## macraven

Use the phone in the room and push the button for Star Service

Ask them for bedding, pillows, blankets, etc

They will bring it to your room

No charge
Amenity for the deluxe hotels


----------



## vbmom40

How recently were the club level rooms refurbed?


----------



## pattyw

Just want to ask you guys about this scenario- we're planning to stay at the HRH for 7 nights in January(there are three of us in the room).  We have 2 friends in the area for a night and would like to add them to our room so that they can get the EP.  The rooms hold 5 so we're not over our limit in the room, but can you do this for just one night in the middle of a stay?  We've done this when our son joined us midway but it was for the rest of our stay.


----------



## macraven

Yes just add them to your reservation for that date only and pay the extra charge of $50 plus tax to add them to your room
Wait until they are there as they need to get room key and make the photo ID card for ep

Remove them after they leAve so you won't have that additional charge your entire stay


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Yes just add them to your reservation for that date only and pay the extra charge of $50 plus tax to add them to your room
> Wait until they are there as they need to get room key and make the photo ID card for ep
> 
> Remove them after they leAve so you won't have that additional charge your entire stay



Thanks! Just wanted to make sure before I invite them!


----------



## macraven

You need to recheck they are off your reservation. 

Wait till the next day to be sure

If you see a full stay on the photo ID ep card that could mean they are still registered guests


----------



## pattyw

Ok- will do! Thx for the heads up!


----------



## macraven

You can also check your daily room charges on the tv in your room

If you see it on your bill two days later that would mean it hasn't been removed yet

It is easier to take care of room charges while you still are a guest there than to handle it after you check out


----------



## J'aime Paris

sharkyandbones said:


> For anyone who has stayed in a Deluxe room, what size is the sleeper sofa?  Is it large enough for 2 kids under 10?


Yes, it its either full or queen size.  Would certainly fit 2 kids under the age of 10.
Have a super trip!


----------



## michelepa

Just wanted to post something to celebrate my next trip and show off my new ticker!

Bringing DD for her first trip to Universal and staying at HRH for part of our spring break trip to Orlando!!

No Disney World Parks this time.

Universal then ESPN to watch DS play baseball with his high school team then to SeaWorld/Discovery Cove and Tampa Rays game.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a lot of fun!

You will have a full adventure on that vacation


----------



## KayleeUK

Can we pay off the charges to our room in cash? Is there a time we need to do this by?

TIA


----------



## macraven

Yes

Pay the estimated amount now and clear the bill at check out


That is what I do


Cash is accepted but get a receipt when you pay and save it


----------



## KayleeUK

Ok thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Thank you


----------



## Spacedog1975

Anyone know if there is wired (ethernet) internet in the rooms?


----------



## macraven

Wireless internet


I'm just reading that in the sticky info on first page


----------



## GoDeacs

Does anyone know if the Deluxe Queen rooms on Club Level face the pool?  Are they close to the Club Lounge?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

I have a list from 6 years back of room numbers for the deluxe rooms

The one I had did not face the pool


----------



## perditax

Hi guys. I can't find a way to search just this thread and I can't find the info in the top post. Can I get a definitive answer as to whether this hotel has any self-service laundry? I've seen vague references to "located on two floors" but nothing else. The top post only mentions the paid laundry service which I understand is quite expensive. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## schumigirl

There is self service laundry at HRH.


----------



## macraven

perditax said:


> Hi guys. I can't find a way to search just this thread and I can't find the info in the top post. Can I get a definitive answer as to whether this hotel has any self-service laundry? I've seen vague references to "located on two floors" but nothing else. The top post only mentions the paid laundry service which I understand is quite expensive.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I answered this same question in another thread earlier this morning
If you did not see it, will repeat it here

Last time I was at hrh, the self serve laundry at was on floors 2 and 4


----------



## perditax

macraven said:


> I answered this same question in another thread earlier this morning
> If you did not see it, will repeat it here
> 
> Last time I was at hrh, the self serve laundry at was on floors 2 and 4



Thanks!


----------



## perditax

Does anyone know if the "King Suite" includes access to the Club lounge? Unlike the rooms with Club in the name, it doesn't mention the lounge, it just says:

At an impressive 650 square feet of living space, these suites are fit for 'The King.' This guest room is a generous sized junior suite with a king bed and extra living space where you can entertain or just spread out and chill.


----------



## macraven

I have stayed at hrh in King suites 

some King suites are on the 7th floor where the club lounge is located

If you book club level for any type of room that is in the 7th floor, you can use the club lounge


You can book a king suite not located on club level

King suites are cheaper when on the 6 to 1st floors


----------



## perditax

macraven said:


> I have stayed at hrh in King suites
> 
> some King suites are on the 7th floor where the club lounge is located
> 
> If you book club level for any type of room that is in the 7th floor, you can use the club lounge
> 
> 
> You can book a king suite not located on club level
> 
> King suites are cheaper when on the 6 to 1st floors



Interesting. Even going directly through the Loews' portal it doesn't really indicate which kind it is. I suppose I'll call for clarification on the room that's being offered. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

I'll redo my answer as I might have misread your original question

In order to get club lounge benefits, you have to book club level rooms

Choose from the selection of rooms that are available for club level


If you want a king suite on floors 1-6, no additional benefits are provided

But, you can pay extra to use the hrh club lounge and your hotel key card will be programmed to use the elevator to reach floor 7


----------



## StlZNF

Hello!

We are taking our first trip to Universal in March and staying in a kids suite at HRH.  Is there a room we should request?

Also, I read that you can add Club benefits to your room upon arrival if there's availability, any experience with this?  We decided to go with the bigger room rather than the Club level...

TIA!


----------



## macraven

If you want club, book it in advance

Your trip in March especially during spring break, could sell out


----------



## meryll83

How far in advance do annual passholder APH rates for the HRH tend to come out?
I seem to remember it's quite some time after the general onsale...


----------



## rpezz

Is the pool heated in the winter?


----------



## klmall

Here's a link to a website I started using in 2014 to find out where various rooms and room types were located in the Hard Rock Hotel (and other hotels as well).

The site is called room77 and has hotel floor plans and individual room information listed for some hotels (but not for Disney I've found!).

https://www.room77.com/floor_plan_standalone.html?hid=189758&pid=s3hf31&id=P2tj3M

1.  Note the *CATEGORY* pull-down at top left of the map. Select your room type i.e. Garden View 2 Queen; Deluxe King Room; Kids Suite; Hard Rock Club rooms etc.

2.  There is also a *Floor* pull-down and sometimes other optional pull-down on the right side.

3.  On the left side of the map there is also a “*View from Room*” listing which I find not very helpful at all.

4.  Click on a room in the list to see the bed configuration, whether the room is considered to be “Oversized” and whether the room is “Connected” or not etc. Be very cautious here and do not rely on the accuracy or completeness of this information.

5.  The hotel maps can be very outdated but very helpful to see pathways and general location of nearby places.

Play around a little with the different pull-downs and hopefully you can check-in with a better idea of what room location you would like.


----------



## okeydokey

Are there any rooms that have two queens and also a sofa?


----------



## macraven

Thought the deluxe rooms had 2 Q and the sofa 

At least they did one year I booked the deluxe room


----------



## bfrosty

Macraven - You guys are awesome...we used Ron's car service that your recommended last Spring Break and we are set for this Spring Break too.  We decided to try a different Hotel than Cabana Bay (We loved it)...and went with HRH 2Q 500Sq ft room.  We wish there was a club level room that size.  Can you pay extra at checkin to get club access? even though we may be on the 4-6th floors?

Any must DO's or advice for the first time visitor to HRH?  What's the top 10 things to check out?  We are looking forward to skipping citywalk and being able to get right into the parks and using the Unlimited Express Pass.

Cheers!
Bfrosty

Ps, yes, my avatar is the beer drink at Hogmeade called the "Deathly Hallows"....Ummmm So, good.


----------



## macraven

_I always loved staying at HRH.
When they pulled out of the Loew YouFirst program, I made Rpr my home away from home for my long stays onsite.


You can add on club when you book your reservation.
Usually it can be up to $100 more additional.
(room cost plus club benefits add on of $100)

You can stay on your floor but have access to club.

If you want to add on Club benefits at time of check in, it may or may not work.
Just depends if club floor is full and the number of occupants that would be eligible to use the club lounge.

If many on the club level rooms are for single peeps or 2 on that ressie, there should be room to allow more have access to the club lounge.

It is one of those unknowns if you can add on at check in time.

I have stayed club in the king suites
and i have stayed floor 6 and had add on for club.


My first and second stay at club i did a lot of exploring in the hotel.
Took the elevator to each floor, got off and looked in the floor lobby section.

Pictures of musicians on each level on the walls.


Do check out the Rock shop in the lobby section.


It is a short walk to the studios from HRH.
i always had rooms facing the pool and was quite close to the elevators.
Quick to leave the hotel for the parks.

At times i would use the short cut through the employee parking lot to avoid the regular walk way around the pool to pathway to the park.

Velvet sessions info is located on the website UO for HRH.


Kitchen was my favorite place for breakfast.
The buffet was very good and worth the money.
Ate so much i was not hungry at lunch time.

You can eat inside the Kitchen restaraunt or out side on the patio.
Servers/waitstaff serve both sections.
_


----------



## bfrosty

Thanks, I was wondering about the short-cut thru the parking lot too.  I've read the "Kitchen" is a great place to eat.

I will find out about club.  Our stay is late in April 15th-21st....so, late spring break. It's worth asking.


----------



## bfrosty

Macraven - Are you able to bring sport bottles and fill up with ice/water at the Coke - Dialamatic Soda Machines?


----------



## macraven

Yes peeps were doing that

Fill up your cups/bottles with the water dispenser 
Ice also is allowed

But I read some posts during the summer where the water dispenser section was removed

If it is still like that when you go, all eateries will fill your water bottle up for you
Stands also 

I'll be there in a couple of weeks and will check out if the Coke machines have the water set up in operation for the public


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

Does Ron service Orlando - did a google search and only see Cape Coral.  I am always looking for alternatives to get from the airport to the HRH fast and for the least $$ (wish Uber could pick me up there)


----------



## bfrosty

Yes, all the resort areas and parks....around Orlando, FL.

I think he is charging me $105 RT w/Grocery stop.


----------



## quandrea

Does the hotel gift shop sell basic grocery items such as milk, yogurt, water?


----------



## macraven

_since no one has answered the question bfrosty had about the coke machines having the water dispenser, i wil find out soon.

i leave sunday for orlando and will check then.

send me a pm bfrosty in case i don't get back here in 10 days._


----------



## quandrea

macraven said:


> _since no one has answered the question bfrosty had about the coke machines having the water dispenser, i wil find out soon.
> 
> i leave sunday for orlando and will check then.
> 
> send me a pm bfrosty in case i don't get back here in 10 days._


I think we will be at Universal the same time. I arrive Tuesday. Tony is driving us over from Boardwalk on your recommendation. First stay at Universal!


----------



## macraven

I'll be at Disney to start my vacation and move over to universal at end of the week

Maybe we will bump into each other..

Tony is the best!
Hope your trip is fantastic!!


----------



## schumigirl

quandrea said:


> Does the hotel gift shop sell basic grocery items such as milk, yogurt, water?



Yes they do.


----------



## quandrea

schumigirl said:


> Yes they do.


Thanks. Now I don't have to transport groceries from Disney. Do they have cases of water?


----------



## schumigirl

quandrea said:


> Thanks. Now I don't have to transport groceries from Disney. Do they have cases of water?



I never looked that close to be honest. I've never seen bulk cases like that. Just standard individual bottles.


----------



## quandrea

schumigirl said:


> I never looked that close to be honest. I've never seen bulk cases like that. Just standard individual bottles.


Thanks for your help schumi girl. I've read your reports and they've been so helpful. We get there Tuesday!


----------



## schumigirl

quandrea said:


> Thanks for your help schumi girl. I've read your reports and they've been so helpful. We get there Tuesday!



You're so welcome.......and thank you too......

You arrive Tuesday?

Hope you have a fabulous time.......please come back and tell us how your trip was........


----------



## psac

quandrea said:


> Thanks for your help schumi girl. I've read your reports and they've been so helpful. We get there Tuesday!



We'll be there next month and we drink a LOT of water. Any tips you can provide when you get back for what they have (cases or big bottles) will be helpful to know. Thanks! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## quandrea

psac said:


> We'll be there next month and we drink a LOT of water. Any tips you can provide when you get back for what they have (cases or big bottles) will be helpful to know. Thanks! Enjoy your trip!


Will do. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Clockwork

psac said:


> We'll be there next month and we drink a LOT of water. Any tips you can provide when you get back for what they have (cases or big bottles) will be helpful to know. Thanks! Enjoy your trip!



Was there last week and didn't see any cases, we had to go to the mart to pick some up. The largest I saw were 20 oz.


----------



## perditax

Can anyone tell me whether the club lounge has croissants in the morning?


----------



## Commando

We're headed to HRH in 3 weeks.  Since we're "commando" types, we would like a room that is closest to the fastest route to the parks.  Any suggestions on which building or room to request would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## perditax

I think HRH is technically all one building. But this may help you decide what to ask for:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/v...&ll=28.475327538620043,-81.4656498981476&z=18


----------



## pattyw

Commando said:


> We're headed to HRH in 3 weeks.  Since we're "commando" types, we would like a room that is closest to the fastest route to the parks.  Any suggestions on which building or room to request would be greatly appreciated.



There are rooms on the first floor near a side door that takes you right to the park walkway.  I don't know the room #'s but I would call the HRH and put the request in.  They are amazing when it comes to room requests.  We always call (you get the hotel not a call center like Disney) and ask for a room location as we have had in the past.  I have had them look up my past reservations and put in the request.  We have stayed in the same room three times in a row!!


----------



## quandrea

We are here now and it's really a great hotel. We have two of those first floor trims and we timed out walk to the park. Four and a half minutes. Our rooms were ready at 9 am!


----------



## psac

quandrea said:


> We are here now and it's really a great hotel. We have two of those first floor trims and we timed out walk to the park. Four and a half minutes. Our rooms were ready at 9 am!



Was that from the main path or through the parking lot shortcut?  Are the doors to the shortcut easy to find? Enjoy!


----------



## quandrea

psac said:


> Was that from the main path or through the parking lot shortcut?  Are the doors to the shortcut easy to find? Enjoy!


Normal path. I'm a noob and didn't know a shortcut through the parking lot existed.


----------



## psac

quandrea said:


> Normal path. I'm a noob and didn't know a shortcut through the parking lot existed.



Thanks!


----------



## perditax

quandrea said:


> We are here now and it's really a great hotel. We have two of those first floor trims and we timed out walk to the park. Four and a half minutes. Our rooms were ready at 9 am!


 
I know I know I know that it's a pipe dream, but rooms being ready that early sounds amazing. We're coming in on an early flight with several laptops (both of us are in "on call" IT positions). I'd love to be able to dump that stuff in the room rather than check it. I know it's likely just as safe in either place, but the BF is a worrier. 

(No one needs to tell me that rooms being ready that early should never be counted on, nor that worrying about luggage is silly. Just wistful musing/appreciation.)


----------



## quandrea

perditax said:


> I know I know I know that it's a pipe dream, but rooms being ready that early sounds amazing. We're coming in on an early flight with several laptops (both of us are in "on call" IT positions). I'd love to be able to dump that stuff in the room rather than check it. I know it's likely just as safe in either place, but the BF is a worrier.
> 
> (No one needs to tell me that rooms being ready that early should never be counted on, nor that worrying about luggage is silly. Just wistful musing/appreciation.)


My hubby is the same with the business computers we must travel with. It was a great bonus. We've been happy at HR. Not huge Universal fans though. Too bad. Disney has my heart and mind.


----------



## perditax

quandrea said:


> My hubby is the same with the business computers we must travel with. It was a great bonus. We've been happy at HR. Not huge Universal fans though. Too bad. Disney has my heart and mind.



Anything in particular? I spent a lot of time in both parks in the 90s/early 2000s. I tried going back to WDW in 2015 and found it far too crowded and expensive, and things felt a little rundown compared to my memories growing up. I haven't been to UO since they went full throttle on the HP stuff. I'm not overly attached to HP, but I also don't have much loyalty to any of the Disney "intellectual properties". 

In short, looking forward to a less sprawling experience, and the express passes. 

We arrive a week from this Sunday. Thanks for your reports.


----------



## quandrea

perditax said:


> Anything in particular? I spent a lot of time in both parks in the 90s/early 2000s. I tried going back to WDW in 2015 and found it far too crowded and expensive, and things felt a little rundown compared to my memories growing up. I haven't been to UO since they went full throttle on the HP stuff. I'm not overly attached to HP, but I also don't have much loyalty to any of the Disney "intellectual properties".
> 
> In short, looking forward to a less sprawling experience, and the express passes.
> 
> We arrive a week from this Sunday. Thanks for your reports.


The Harry Potter areas are brilliant!  Express pass has been great but aside from Minion Mayhem which was a standout, the rides have fallen flat. It's almost an intangible quality. I want to say that something is missing in the storytelling. Walking around I feel like I'm in an amusement park rather than a meticulously conceived theme park. None of this applies to HP. We travel to Disney frequently and never feel compelled to see it all. I think that's why the crowds there don't bug me. We just leave when it gets too intense. My attachment to Disney is a feeling. Perhaps Universal didn't stand a chance. Have fun on your trip. 

Oh and someone asked me to report back on water and milk. All I've found are small bottles at $4 or so a bottle. Milk is in single serve. Not sure of price.


----------



## psac

quandrea said:


> The Harry Potter areas are brilliant!  Express pass has been great but aside from Minion Mayhem which was a standout, the rides have fallen flat. It's almost an intangible quality. I want to say that something is missing in the storytelling. Walking around I feel like I'm in an amusement park rather than a meticulously conceived theme park. None of this applies to HP. We travel to Disney frequently and never feel compelled to see it all. I think that's why the crowds there don't bug me. We just leave when it gets too intense. My attachment to Disney is a feeling. Perhaps Universal didn't stand a chance. Have fun on your trip.
> 
> Oh and someone asked me to report back on water and milk. All I've found are small bottles at $4 or so a bottle. Milk is in single serve. Not sure of price.



Thanks for checking on the water! 

We're also Disney nuts, trying UO for the first time in a long time. But we're totally going for HP, so I think we'll still be happy with the trip!


----------



## quandrea

psac said:


> Thanks for checking on the water!
> 
> We're also Disney nuts, trying UO for the first time in a long time. But we're totally going for HP, so I think we'll still be happy with the trip!


We love HP too. Yesterday we were the only family in Olivander's. Dd, 12 was chosen for the wand ceremony. To use Disney speak, it was magical!  She has been absolutely enthralled these past few days. That alone made this side trip worth it.


----------



## psac

quandrea said:


> We love HP too. Yesterday we were the only family in Olivander's. Dd, 12 was chosen for the wand ceremony. To use Disney speak, it was magical!  She has been absolutely enthralled these past few days. That alone made this side trip worth it.



That's awesome! Good for her!!  It's just me and my wife, so I don't know if they would pick one of us two?


----------



## quandrea

psac said:


> That's awesome! Good for her!!  It's just me and my wife, so I don't know if they would pick one of us two?


Maybe you'll get lucky like we did and be the only ones in there. We were on the Diagon Alley side which seemed to be much quieter than the Ollivander's at Hogsmede.


----------



## quandrea

Final note before I head home tomorrow. Room service at the HR is awesome!  Dd didn't feel well tonight (tummy ache). We stayed in and ordered room service. My steak was perfectly grilled with the most delicious green beans and mashed potatoes. Kids shared wonderful spaghetti and meatballs. Dh had a great burger with steak cut fries and a massive, fresh Caesar. Dd felt better and enjoyed chicken pot pie. It was delivered hot and fresh by a courteous team member. 

Housekeeping has also been outstanding. The rooms have been meticulously cleaned each day within half an hour of my requesting service.


----------



## perditax

quandrea said:


> Final note before I head home tomorrow. Room service at the HR is awesome!  Dd didn't feel well tonight (tummy ache). We stayed in and ordered room service. My steak was perfectly grilled with the most delicious green beans and mashed potatoes. Kids shared wonderful spaghetti and meatballs. Dh had a great burger with steak cut fries and a massive, fresh Caesar. Dd felt better and enjoyed chicken pot pie. It was delivered hot and fresh by a courteous team member.
> 
> Housekeeping has also been outstanding. The rooms have been meticulously cleaned each day within half an hour of my requesting service.



Really appreciate this info. I could see us doing room service one night. (We're not commando types.)


----------



## psac

quandrea said:


> Final note before I head home tomorrow. Room service at the HR is awesome!  Dd didn't feel well tonight (tummy ache). We stayed in and ordered room service. My steak was perfectly grilled with the most delicious green beans and mashed potatoes. Kids shared wonderful spaghetti and meatballs. Dh had a great burger with steak cut fries and a massive, fresh Caesar. Dd felt better and enjoyed chicken pot pie. It was delivered hot and fresh by a courteous team member.
> 
> Housekeeping has also been outstanding. The rooms have been meticulously cleaned each day within half an hour of my requesting service.



How did you request the service? Did you call once and ask for a specific time, or call before you left each morning?  Thanks!


----------



## perditax

psac said:


> How did you request the service? Did you call once and ask for a specific time, or call before you left each morning?  Thanks!



Would love to know this also. We like coming back in the afternoon to a clean room, something that didn't always happen the last time I was at AKL, for example.


----------



## quandrea

perditax said:


> Would love to know this also. We like coming back in the afternoon to a clean room, something that didn't always happen the last time I was at AKL, for example.


No matter what hotel I'm in anywhere in the world, before I leave in the morning, I call housekeeping and request early service. I let them know I'm leaving now and that I'll be back in a few hours. I ask that the room be done before my return. This has always worked at Disney too.


----------



## perditax

I can't remember how sprawly this particular resort is. We are caffeine fiends and like to be near the club lounge. We'll have a "Club King" on this trip. Is it worth requesting a room close the lounge, or is the resort small enough that it's not a big deal?

(I'm admittedly remember the very long hike to the lounge from our Club levels at AKL a few years ago.)


----------



## pattyw

We like to be far away from the lounge as it's quieter so we get a room at the very end of the hall.  I don't think it's a long walk, but I would request a room near the lounge to cut down on the walking.  They are very accommodating at the HRH with room requests.  Also, the rooms have a Keurig stocked with coffee and tea and you can get as much as you need to keep the caffeine coming!!


----------



## macraven

Hrh is the smallest hotel at UO
Believe only 650 rooms

Lounge is a few steps from the elevator

Hallways split at both ends in a Y direction

Easy to go to the club lounge with a short walk if you are in the corridors that face the front of the hotel


----------



## psac

Another club level question since my wife just upgraded up since it became available (someone must have cancelled).    Do they have bottled water you can grab and bring back to your room?  It'll save us a stop on the way to pick up.

Also bonus question -- saw somewhere else that the club lounge opened at 6:30 am on early entry days, which is pretty much every day, isn't it?  At the very least, it opens at 7, correct?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Yes 
The sticky has all that info regarding club


Opening time for club varies on the season


----------



## pattyw

psac said:


> Another club level question since my wife just upgraded up since it became available (someone must have cancelled).    Do they have bottled water you can grab and bring back to your room?  It'll save us a stop on the way to pick up.
> 
> Also bonus question -- saw somewhere else that the club lounge opened at 6:30 am on early entry days, which is pretty much every day, isn't it?  At the very least, it opens at 7, correct?  Thanks!



Yes, bottled water is available.  It's usually out next to the desk at the entrance, but if not, just ask one of the team members and they will be happy to get some for you!

We've stayed at various times throughout the year and the lounge states 7am as the opening.  We've never tried earlier, but I would ask one of the team members and if you need something earlier, you can get some breakfast the day before and keep it until the next day maybe? You have coffee available in room with the Keurig.


----------



## psac

pattyw said:


> Yes, bottled water is available.  It's usually out next to the desk at the entrance, but if not, just ask one of the team members and they will be happy to get some for you!
> 
> We've stayed at various times throughout the year and the lounge states 7am as the opening.  We've never tried earlier, but I would ask one of the team members and if you need something earlier, you can get some breakfast the day before and keep it until the next day maybe? You have coffee available in room with the Keurig.



Thanks!!


----------



## bfrosty

@macraven - Did you try the Coke Dial-A-Matics with just getting ice and water?  Do they still work?

I must confess, we did the Celebration of Harry Potter Weekend (My daughter and I only) Jan 27th-29th.  We ended up staying at the DoubleTree Hilton just outside the US parking garage, we could have walked every day, but took shuttle to parks and cut thru HRH on our way home two nights.  Checked out HRH and loved it, we just got a cab back to the Hilton from there.  The pool area, inside hotel and outside are just beautiful and on par with Deluxe Disney Hotels.  So, so close to walk to the parks from HRH.  We ended up going to the snack bar place and picked up some late night dinner snacks (Berry Yogurt Parfait).  They were SooooooGooooD!!!!

I recommend the DblTree Hilton if you just need a hotel room.  It was really big.  We had two queens and the room was 20x13' and that didn't include the hallway and bathroom.  Seemed bigger than the Tower Family suite at Cabana Bay.  Trust me, the only thing going for this hotel is room size, Starbucks near elevator and walking distance to US parks.  Other than that...not much.  Hotel Employees were very friendly though.


----------



## macraven

The one or two looked at did not have water


----------



## tulamom

Hi--we will be staying at HR several nights the last week of August.  Since I am traveling with kids who LIKE TO EAT I would like to stop on the way from the airport to get snacks.  We will not have a car.  Can anyone recommend a ride service that will pick us up at the airport and allow us to stop at the grocery store on the way?  Or have an alternative such as a local grocery deliver that will deliver day of arrival?


----------



## Clockwork

tulamom said:


> Hi--we will be staying at HR several nights the last week of August.  Since I am traveling with kids who LIKE TO EAT I would like to stop on the way from the airport to get snacks.  We will not have a car.  Can anyone recommend a ride service that will pick us up at the airport and allow us to stop at the grocery store on the way?  Or have an alternative such as a local grocery deliver that will deliver day of arrival?


Instacart worked great for us, they have coupons online that will cover the deliver you fee. Safeway also has a delivery service. Amazon has one too, but they don't have as many items.


----------



## psac

tulamom said:


> Hi--we will be staying at HR several nights the last week of August.  Since I am traveling with kids who LIKE TO EAT I would like to stop on the way from the airport to get snacks.  We will not have a car.  Can anyone recommend a ride service that will pick us up at the airport and allow us to stop at the grocery store on the way?  Or have an alternative such as a local grocery deliver that will deliver day of arrival?



We used Tiffany Towncar and they included a stop at Publix. It was great just for the savings on bottled water. We've used them a bunch over the years, definitely recommend.


----------



## bfrosty

We didn't try the coke machines for water...it was soooo cold and rainy.  We needed Hot Chocolate!!!!  Will try next month in April.


----------



## bfrosty

bfrosty said:


> We didn't try the coke machines for water...it was soooo cold and rainy.  We needed Hot Chocolate!!!!  Will try next month in April.



Just tried at HRH and it gave out water.  Haven't tried parks.


----------



## java

Parking.....$22 self park
Anyway to get around this legally? Like are there any perks for any of the members(APH, Loews, hard Rock)
Just thinking that I could use that $$ for extra milkshakes! Lol. 
Everything I have found though looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and pay.


----------



## schumigirl

java said:


> Parking.....$22 self park
> Anyway to get around this legally? Like are there any perks for any of the members(APH, Loews, hard Rock)
> Just thinking that I could use that $$ for extra milkshakes! Lol.
> Everything I have found though looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and pay.



Nope, if you have a car you pay.


----------



## java

schumigirl said:


> Nope, if you have a car you pay.



Thanks that what I figured. Oh well we could do without the extra milkshakes anyway!


----------



## LoopyDoopy

I can guess the answer is "no," but does it matter if you have a car rental from Hertz? I don't suppose they waive or discount parking if you rented from them since they have a rental counter in the HRH?


----------



## schumigirl

LoopyDoopy said:


> I can guess the answer is "no," but does it matter if you have a car rental from Hertz? I don't suppose they waive or discount parking if you rented from them since they have a rental counter in the HRH?



You'll still pay full price to park.


----------



## davper

Hi
Planning my trip for Apr 2018 and am looking for strategies for booking a good rate. I will have an APH that I will activate when I arrive. 
1) When should I look for the best rates?
2) Why is Club King cheaper than Deluxe King?


----------



## macraven

davper said:


> Hi
> Planning my trip for Apr 2018 and am looking for strategies for booking a good rate. I will have an APH that I will activate when I arrive.
> 1) When should I look for the best rates?
> 2) Why is Club King cheaper than Deluxe King?


Rates are different per hotel and season 

Rates out now for next year can change

If you book far out and pay the one night, deposit you are good with if rates increase later

Many, besides myself, book early at the rate we can live with and modify later when aph or smsm rates are released 

You need the ap when you check in or when you activate it at guest service 

You do not need the ap in hand to book the aph rate 

King bed club level compared to any king standard room will have different room cost 

My king suite at rpr has a higher rate than a king standard in club level

Suites are larger and have a separate living room than a standard king room

Which hotel do you plan to stay?


Read thru the hotel stickies for room
Pics and info 

Sometimes peeps decide on one hotel but end up booking at another once they have more knowledge of the hotels


----------



## davper

macraven said:


> You need the ap when you check in or when you activate it at guest service


I plan to purchase the AP before I arrive and activate when I get there. Will this be a problem at check in?



macraven said:


> Which hotel do you plan to stay?


HRH 
Sorry, I thought I posted this on the HRH Info Thread.

Why would a Deluxe King Room be cheaper than a Club King Room. Not a suite compared to a room. I assumed a King room on Club level would be more expensive than a King room on another floor. I was told the price should be about $100 more expensive for Club.

When should I start looking for bargains... 6 months out, 4, 3, 1, etc?



macraven said:


> Read thru the hotel stickies for room
> Pics and info


I did and I just have these questions remaining.


----------



## pcstang

Is the deluxe cheaper than club or not? Kind of confused by your posts. No, you don't need the AP in hand when you check in.


----------



## psac

davper said:


> I plan to purchase the AP before I arrive and activate when I get there. Will this be a problem at check in?
> 
> 
> HRH
> Sorry, I thought I posted this on the HRH Info Thread.
> 
> Why would a Deluxe King Room be cheaper than a Club King Room. Not a suite compared to a room. I assumed a King room on Club level would be more expensive than a King room on another floor. I was told the price should be about $100 more expensive for Club.
> 
> When should I start looking for bargains... 6 months out, 4, 3, 1, etc?
> 
> 
> I did and I just have these questions remaining.



At HRh, the king deluxe room is actually a bigger room than the regular king club room. I would go with the club benefits over the bigger room, the regular king club room was fine!


----------



## Carrie Lynn

I'm staying at Hard Rock and I'm super excited. It will be my dad and brother's first time to stay onsite and my mom and I's first stay at Hard Rock. This and the Cabana Bay are the only onsites I haven't stayed at! So really excited to experience this property if only for the night!


----------



## Justin Mullen

i'm planning an anniversary trip for my wife and i in Feb 2018. it's our first time to Universal and I have the the Club King Room reserved for us. 1 of my questions is, with staying onsite, do you still have a bag check / security check point when entering the park from the resort? we're used to Disney and how their security is ran. My other question is there an app of some sort that helps with the planning of this trip? Again Disney has their My Disney Experience, so i want to make sure i'm using the best apps possible... Thanks for any help


----------



## Clockwork

Justin Mullen said:


> i'm planning an anniversary trip for my wife and i in Feb 2018. it's our first time to Universal and I have the the Club King Room reserved for us. 1 of my questions is, with staying onsite, do you still have a bag check / security check point when entering the park from the resort? we're used to Disney and how their security is ran. My other question is there an app of some sort that helps with the planning of this trip? Again Disney has their My Disney Experience, so i want to make sure i'm using the best apps possible... Thanks for any help


Yes there is still a bag check, basically the same as at Disney, but when you go thru the check at Universal it's for both parks. Universal has the Universal resort app. It's not as thorough as Disney's but it's still a good app.


----------



## psac

Justin Mullen said:


> i'm planning an anniversary trip for my wife and i in Feb 2018. it's our first time to Universal and I have the the Club King Room reserved for us. 1 of my questions is, with staying onsite, do you still have a bag check / security check point when entering the park from the resort? we're used to Disney and how their security is ran. My other question is there an app of some sort that helps with the planning of this trip? Again Disney has their My Disney Experience, so i want to make sure i'm using the best apps possible... Thanks for any help



Yeah as Clockwork said the bag check is on the walkway to the two parks or at the boat dock, so whichever way you take, you go through before you get close to the parks or city walk.  It's very efficient and I think the new way Disney does it for MK was copied from how Uni does it.  The app has wait times and info, but no MDE-like reservation abilities. 

PS -- we loved our club king room!!  Sometimes we found there were no tables in the club lounge, but the layout is small enough to bring stuff back to the room.


----------



## Justin Mullen

psac said:


> Yeah as Clockwork said the bag check is on the walkway to the two parks or at the boat dock, so whichever way you take, you go through before you get close to the parks or city walk.  It's very efficient and I think the new way Disney does it for MK was copied from how Uni does it.  The app has wait times and info, but no MDE-like reservation abilities.
> 
> PS -- we loved our club king room!!  Sometimes we found there were no tables in the club lounge, but the layout is small enough to bring stuff back to the room.


Another question, some people say it's important to have a park bag, some people say you can get by without one?? I know since we're not taking our kid we don't "have" to have one but just need some advice..


----------



## macraven

_if i can't stick things in my pockets or lanyard, it stays in my hotel room.

i prefer going hands free in the parks.

my cell phone in my pocket and tickets in my lanyard works for me.


HRH is a short walk to the studios from the hotel_


----------



## schumigirl

Justin Mullen said:


> Another question, some people say it's important to have a park bag, some people say you can get by without one?? I know since we're not taking our kid we don't "have" to have one but just need some advice..



What are you planning on taking into the park?

That will decide whether you need a bag or not.


----------



## perditax

Does anyone have any pics or videos of the "King Suite"? I can only find the one stock photo so far.

Question about the FAQ top post: surely the concierge lounge / Rock Royalty Lounge isn't anywhere near '3500 square feet', unless they only had a very small portion of it opened when I was there. I think that info got copied from PBR's club lounge and replicated on a few sites.


----------



## macraven

_I had quite a few pics of king suite and will see if I can post them for you

Hrh club lounge is the smallest out of the 3 deluxe for seating guests

_


----------



## mjhtvchick

perditax said:


> Does anyone have any pics or videos of the "King Suite"? I can only find the one stock photo so far.
> 
> Question about the FAQ top post: surely the concierge lounge / Rock Royalty Lounge isn't anywhere near '3500 square feet', unless they only had a very small portion of it opened when I was there. I think that info got copied from PBR's club lounge and replicated on a few sites.



I think that it should say "1,500 sq ft"


----------



## flortlebap

We are going to be there in two weeks! I'm so excited!

Does anyone know if theres a grab and go coffee option anywhere in the hotel?


----------



## mjhtvchick

flortlebap said:


> We are going to be there in two weeks! I'm so excited!
> 
> Does anyone know if theres a grab and go coffee option anywhere in the hotel?



Yep!  Emack and Bolio's Marketplace on level 1 serves Starbucks coffee.


----------



## flortlebap

Fabulous thank you! We HAVE to have our morning Starbucks


----------



## mjhtvchick

Looking to book HRH for May 2018 - any advice on booking through Loews vs. Hard Rock vs. Universal?  

The rates seem pretty much the same - SMSM rate for us - but wondering if there are any other "perks" / advantages for booking through one vs. the other?


----------



## macraven

_Book through either site

Rates will be the same


I use the UO site mainly out of habit _


----------



## prink022

Hi! Maybe this is a silly question, but I booked the hotel through another company (yes, they're legit, they offer discounts through my work), and we paid the amount in full at the time of booking... am I going to get charged more later? Did I miss something. I also booked a Garden View room, and idk if  that's good- planning was all so new we literally decided on the hotel because it had a bed... lol Did I make a bad choice as far as the hotels? It's the only one my work offered so it's not like we looked at the other ones...


----------



## macraven

_Hrh is a great hotel 

You will like it!

If you do room charging back to your hotel would be up to you cover when you do your check out

Since you booked with a third party and paid the room costs in advance, that's all you will pay unless you set up charge back while at UO _


----------



## bfrosty

@prink022 - You did great.  The HRH is an awesome place to stay and an easy walk to and from the parks.  Great pool and food available too.  Enjoy.


----------



## prink022

bfrosty said:


> @prink022 - You did great.  The HRH is an awesome place to stay and an easy walk to and from the parks.  Great pool and food available too.  Enjoy.


That's wonderful to hear thank you!


----------



## meryll83

Can anyone tell me the approximate taxi fare from MCO airport to the HRH?


----------



## NickyH

We used Tony Hinds €100 return.


----------



## helenb

WHat is the difference between a regular and deluxe room at HRH? I gather the deluxes room is a bit bigger, but are there any differences with location, amenities, etc.?


----------



## macraven

No difference in amenities 
Locations vary 

Deluxe has more sq ft and different layout with area for extra space when first enter the room


----------



## helenb

Thanks, Macraven. 

Is there a floor plan that shows which rooms are in which categories?


----------



## macraven

_the different room types are scattered throughout the hotel.
not that many 2 Q deluxe rooms.

I have stayed in them twice 
was on an upper floor both times._


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> Can anyone tell me the approximate taxi fare from MCO airport to the HRH?


Anyone?


----------



## meryll83

Is there any sort of shuttle service to the Mall at Millenia, or would we need to get a taxi?


----------



## damo

meryll83 said:


> Anyone?



It is about $50


----------



## damo

meryll83 said:


> Is there any sort of shuttle service to the Mall at Millenia, or would we need to get a taxi?



I do not think there is a shuttle of any sort.  We just take a taxi.  Will cost between $10 and $15 depending on the route the driver takes.


----------



## damo

helenb said:


> Thanks, Macraven.
> 
> Is there a floor plan that shows which rooms are in which categories?



There are floor plans on the website.


----------



## meryll83

damo said:


> It is about $50





damo said:


> I do not think there is a shuttle of any sort.  We just take a taxi.  Will cost between $10 and $15 depending on the route the driver takes.


Thank you!


----------



## AcrossthePondNic

Hi all. We've just booked our first stay in a UO resort and we picked HRH. We're travelling from the UK spending some time in Disney then 3 days at HRH before we head home. We know we can do online check in and room requests with Disney using MDE but does Universal offer something similar? Can we do online check in and give them an idea of arrival time, room request etc. I know check in time is 4pm but we will arrive in the morning and leave our bags. 

Thanks


----------



## mechteach

damo said:


> There are floor plans on the website.



Are these floor plans of what the room numbers are throughout the map of the hotel? I've looked for those throughout the site, but haven't found them - any pointers would be great!


----------



## macraven

helenb said:


> Thanks, Macraven.
> 
> Is there a floor plan that shows which rooms are in which categories?



_i'm trying to figure out if you mean type of rooms?

standard
standard with a view
deluxe
suites

and then room numbers....?


there is a site that gives a basic but distorted view and room numbers for the hotels.
i used it years ago but when i checked it last time, it just did not give accurate info.

the hotels have been refurbished and some of the room categories have changed.
_
_not that many deluxe 2Q on each floor._
_the deluxe 2Q i stayed at before was halfway down the corridor and just an okay view out the window._
_
for hrh, i stayed in a suite on 7th floor at hrh and room was 7000
it faced the pool.

looking from the pool outside up to the hotel, it would have been the suite that was about over the clock on the outside wall.
short walk to the club lounge._


----------



## helenb

Thanks for the response. I guess it might just be 'see what we get' when we check in....


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

I need to add a guest to our existing room reservation for November.  Can you do that online?


----------



## pattyw

AcrossthePondNic said:


> Hi all. We've just booked our first stay in a UO resort and we picked HRH. We're travelling from the UK spending some time in Disney then 3 days at HRH before we head home. We know we can do online check in and room requests with Disney using MDE but does Universal offer something similar? Can we do online check in and give them an idea of arrival time, room request etc. I know check in time is 4pm but we will arrive in the morning and leave our bags.
> 
> 
> Thanks



We stay at the HRH and I always call the hotel.  The nice thing about UO is you actually can speak to the hotel direct.  I give them my room requests and they are usually met.  The only thing is we've had to wait for our room a couple of times because of our room request.  They told me that was why our room wasn't ready and asked if we wanted a ready room.  I declined and was very happy to wait for our requested room area. You will love HRH- it's our Orlando "home"


----------



## ForMyBoys

Hi, I booked a Deluxe queen room for our spring break trip.  I'd like a fairly nice view but I don't see that as an upgrade request for this type of room.  For instance normally I'd see garden view or pool view, etc.   I assume I just call the hotel and request a certain view?   Has anyone stayed in this category room and are willing to share favorite room requests?  Is pool view or garden view a thing at this hotel?   

Thanks!


----------



## meryll83

Anyone know if I can get a parcel sent to the HRH (may arrive a couple of days before I do) and if there's a charge?


----------



## schumigirl

meryll83 said:


> Anyone know if I can get a parcel sent to the HRH (may arrive a couple of days before I do) and if there's a charge?



Yes, they have a business centre and that’s where the parcel will be sent to and where you’ll pick it up. 

There usually is a charge but it’s not high.


----------



## meryll83

schumigirl said:


> Yes, they have a business centre and that’s where the parcel will be sent to and where you’ll pick it up.
> 
> There usually is a charge but it’s not high.


Thanks. I actually rang to check and they said no fee


----------



## schumigirl

meryll83 said:


> Thanks. I actually rang to check and they said no fee



Oh that's good to know......I know someone paid around $10 or $12 for a package they had delivered to RP.......

Thanks for letting us know.......


----------



## mjhtvchick

Quick (probably) straight-forward question - I have only previously booked through a vacation package which had to be paid in full prior to the trip...it is the same if you just book the hotel room directly?


----------



## davper

mjhtvchick said:


> Quick (probably) straight-forward question - I have only previously booked through a vacation package which had to be paid in full prior to the trip...it is the same if you just book the hotel room directly?


No
I booked 3 nights and my deposit was one nights stay.


----------



## mjhtvchick

davper said:


> No
> I booked 3 nights and my deposit was one nights stay.



But you don't have to pay the balance until checkout - is that right?


----------



## davper

I believe at check-in. April will be my first stay.


----------



## schumigirl

mjhtvchick said:


> But you don't have to pay the balance until checkout - is that right?





davper said:


> I believe at check-in. April will be my first stay.



Balance is indeed paid when you check out........


----------



## PoohIsHome

Just a beauty shot of my favorite hotel.


----------



## pattyw

PoohIsHome said:


> Just a beauty shot of my favorite hotel.



Beautiful picture! Our Orlando home!!


----------



## PoohIsHome

pattyw said:


> Beautiful picture! Our Orlando home!!



Ours as well!


----------



## RalphinSC

Yay! Just booked a couple of nights here in February to finish out our crazy/fun AP year!


----------



## pattyw

RalphinSC said:


> Yay! Just booked a couple of nights here in February to finish out our crazy/fun AP year!


Once you get an AP, it's very hard NOT to renew!  UO is such a relaxing vacation! and add the HRH and it's pure heaven!


----------



## RalphinSC

pattyw said:


> Once you get an AP, it's very hard NOT to renew!  UO is such a relaxing vacation! and add the HRH and it's pure heaven!



I know we'll be back in the future after our AP's expire, we love all the fun down there so much. We are going to take a cool down year and book a couple of different things. But before that, I have two more Universal trips booked and ready to go. 25 days over five trips (after it's all said and done) is a decent yearly return on that AP for living seven hours away. We will definitely be back!


----------



## smile145

Hi
I’m going to be staying in May in a King suite.  Very excited.  Does anyone know what floors the King suites are located on?  Also on Universal page describing the King Suites it says acces to Rock Royalty lounge.  Is this for all King suites or do they have some that are club level and some not?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

It’s only valid for the king suites on club level which is floor 7

King suites can be found on all the floors at hrh


----------



## schumigirl

Updated info on 1st post to reflect the changes made last year to the hotel EP. 

No more separate cards with pictures on. Your room key is back to being your EP.


----------



## bfrosty

Good evening all,

We are once again staying at HRH just like last spring.  This time we bumped it up to Club Level.  Can anyone confirm my facts below?  TIA.

1) I noticed room cards are now used for EP?  true?  I think so from what I've been reading about HRH lately.
2) If your Club Level room isn't ready or your a few hours early to check-in, can you still visit the Club Lounge even though a room isn't assign/available just yet?
3) Is the room fridge full of stuff that you are required to pay for if you want to drink/eat it?  Can you have them empty the fridge, so you can place your own stuff in there?

Thanks again and we are counting down.  March 27-31st 2018.
Bfrosty


----------



## macraven

_Once you check in, you can use the club lounge

Your room key is set to use for the 7 floor
All other hotel guests have hotel keys that only stop for floors 1-6 in the elevators 

Nothing was in my fridge when I went in October 
Is assumed this is for all rooms


If anything would be in your fridge , call the front desk and they will remove it and _


----------



## pattyw

bfrosty said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> We are once again staying at HRH just like last spring.  This time we bumped it up to Club Level.  Can anyone confirm my facts below?  TIA.
> 
> 1) I noticed room cards are now used for EP?  true?  I think so from what I've been reading about HRH lately.
> 2) If your Club Level room isn't ready or your a few hours early to check-in, can you still visit the Club Lounge even though a room isn't assign/available just yet?
> 3) Is the room fridge full of stuff that you are required to pay for if you want to drink/eat it?  Can you have them empty the fridge, so you can place your own stuff in there?
> 
> Thanks again and we are counting down.  March 27-31st 2018.
> Bfrosty



Enjoy the HRH! It's our Orlando home!  The staff there are stellar!  
Yes- your room key is your express pass.  We were just there last week and they are now taking your picture when you present your room key at the ride for EP. This is new.
You can also use the club lounge the full day of checkout. Your room keys should still work to get the elevator to the 7th floor.  Sometimes ours don't work- just stop at the front desk and they'll give you a key to use for elevator access.


----------



## hhoope01

Yes, your room key is now your EP (just like it used to be back in the day.) 

And for lounge access, I have week stay coming up (staying at CBBR) with some 1 night reservations at the EP hotels with club access.  I plan on heading over to the hotel early enough to check-in and get breakfast in the lounge (even though I doubt the room will be ready until later in the day.)


----------



## bfrosty

Thanks everyone...that all sounds great.  Good info to know.  We really enjoyed last spring staying at the HRH.


----------



## lea25

First...very helpful thread! We're making our 2nd trip to UO. First time stayed at RP and this year we're staying at HRH. Surprising our son for his birthday with the trip (picking him up from school, telling him we're going out to dinner to celebrate his birthday and driving him to the airport!) My question is about microwaves. I know that you can rent them for a daily fee, but are there any microwaves available to use? We really only need it to warm up a breakfast option. Every time we've gone to WDW we've stayed at values that have them available in their dining area. Not sure if that's an option here, especially since it's nicer place.  TIA!!


----------



## schumigirl

Never seen one for general use, you’ll need to rent one probably if you need it. 

Fabulous surprise for your son......he will be so happy with that one!!


----------



## pattyw

The only place to use a microwave that I know of is in the club lounge.  We've used it to warm leftovers during club hours.


----------



## bfrosty

Are the Harry Potter rides on Express Pass now?  I heard a rumor that they may be soon.


----------



## schumigirl

bfrosty said:


> Are the Harry Potter rides on Express Pass now?  I heard a rumor that they may be soon.



They all have EP now. 

Changed last year.


----------



## bfrosty

Thanks!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

pattyw said:


> Enjoy the HRH! It's our Orlando home!  The staff there are stellar!
> Yes- your room key is your express pass.  We were just there last week and they are now taking your picture when you present your room key at the ride for EP. This is new.



I'm the same way re: HRH.  So do they take your picture at the ride entrance or later in the queue, i.e. inside the castle vs. outside Hogwarts?  Do they do this every time?  Does it limit the amount of times you can ride?


----------



## mjhtvchick

pattyw said:


> Yes- your room key is your express pass. We were just there last week and they are now taking your picture when you present your room key at the ride for EP. This is new.



Can you explain this a little more @pattyw?


----------



## hhoope01

Each person in the room will get a credit card like room key.  Just show that room key at each ride's express pass entrance.  To validate that the express pass/room key is valid, it will normally be scanned somewhere along the express pass entrance to each ride.  At some rides, Universal now has a stand that you look at and as they scan the pass, it will take your picture.  If that ride is the first time you have your picture taken, they system saves the picture.  From that point on, any ride that has that picture stand, when your express pass is scanned, it will take your picture and the attendant sees the original picture and the picture just taken.  If they don't look anything alike, I suspect there will be some "questions" to be answered.


----------



## pattyw

mjhtvchick said:


> Can you explain this a little more @pattyw?



exactly what @hhoope01 said!


----------



## mjhtvchick

hhoope01 said:


> Each person in the room will get a credit card like room key.  Just show that room key at each ride's express pass entrance.  To validate that the express pass/room key is valid, it will normally be scanned somewhere along the express pass entrance to each ride.  At some rides, Universal now has a stand that you look at and as they scan the pass, it will take your picture.  If that ride is the first time you have your picture taken, they system saves the picture.  From that point on, any ride that has that picture stand, when your express pass is scanned, it will take your picture and the attendant sees the original picture and the picture just taken.  If they don't look anything alike, I suspect there will be some "questions" to be answered.



Interesting - does this slow down the lines at all?  Sounds a lot more cumbersome than old process of having pic taken once at hotel.


----------



## RalphinSC

mjhtvchick said:


> Interesting - does this slow down the lines at all?  Sounds a lot more cumbersome than old process of having pic taken once at hotel.



It only takes a second or two. No noticeable effect on the Express line at all.


----------



## hhoope01

RalphinSC said:


> It only takes a second or two. No noticeable effect on the Express line at all.


I can see two things keeping this from causing any "back-log" in the lines.  First, in most situations, the Express line is much, much shorter (i.e. lower volume) than the normal line.  So there isn't a huge volume of folks trying to get through it like there would be on the non-Express line.  Second, not all rides have the picture stands.  Only a few and I'd guess that over a period of time they might even switch those around to keep folks from keying too much on which will have the pictures and which don't.


----------



## macraven

_Let’s get back on track and keep this sticky about hard rock hotel


Discussing the line waits or new usage of the ep lines would be a great discussion in the general forums 

There are 3 hotels that allows registers guests that perk of free unlimited ep_


----------



## Koz

Hello HRH people. Just booked 24 to 31 Aug and the question turned to what type of room we would get.

Option for family of 5-
2 queen deluxe or
2 queen club level.

Differences
+$170 for the entire week for club level access
500 sq ft for deluxe vs. 371 sq.ft for club level room 
Need for another bed, either rollaway @ $25 per day or we bring an aero bed or my 6 year old.

When I spoke with the front desk and they gave the list of offerings in the club room, it seemed like you are getting alot in terms of a nice breakfast, drinks and snacks throughout the day and appetizers/wine at night, all in a comfortable setting.   The front desk also indicated that there are club level rooms available that offer 2 queen deluxe but that they are not available for booking, only request at the time of arrival. Has anyone had any luck getting one of these rooms on arrival day?  It seems as though they are few and far between.

As we aren't big on spending time in the room with 3 kids I think that we will pull the trigger on the smaller club room that offers greater access to the resort amenities.

Would you agree that this is a wise move to do so?  The deluxe rooms do look nice but you're giving up alot just to get one.


----------



## davper

Koz said:


> Hello HRH people. Just booked 24 to 31 Aug and the question turned to what type of room we would get.
> 
> Option for family of 5-
> 2 queen deluxe or
> 2 queen club level.
> 
> Differences
> +$170 for the entire week for club level access
> 500 sq ft for deluxe vs. 371 sq.ft for club level room
> Need for another bed, either rollaway @ $25 per day or we bring an aero bed or my 6 year old.
> 
> When I spoke with the front desk and they gave the list of offerings in the club room, it seemed like you are getting alot in terms of a nice breakfast, drinks and snacks throughout the day and appetizers/wine at night, all in a comfortable setting.   The front desk also indicated that there are club level rooms available that offer 2 queen deluxe but that they are not available for booking, only request at the time of arrival. Has anyone had any luck getting one of these rooms on arrival day?  It seems as though they are few and far between.
> 
> As we aren't big on spending time in the room with 3 kids I think that we will pull the trigger on the smaller club room that offers greater access to the resort amenities.
> 
> Would you agree that this is a wise move to do so?  The deluxe rooms do look nice but you're giving up alot just to get one.



Wow, that is a tough call. Is the $25 day for the roll away for both rooms? Because the Deluxe has a sofa that the 6yo can sleep on. 

You could bring a pool float to use as an air mattress for the 6yo. Takes up less space than the aero and could fit in the smaller room and save the $25.

So the question comes down to, can each person get $5+ a day in value from the club level. I think yes and I would probably go with the club level in your case.


----------



## Wohjen

Koz said:


> Hello HRH people. Just booked 24 to 31 Aug and the question turned to what type of room we would get.
> 
> Option for family of 5-
> 2 queen deluxe or
> 2 queen club level.
> 
> Differences
> +$170 for the entire week for club level access
> 500 sq ft for deluxe vs. 371 sq.ft for club level room
> Need for another bed, either rollaway @ $25 per day or we bring an aero bed or my 6 year old.
> 
> When I spoke with the front desk and they gave the list of offerings in the club room, it seemed like you are getting alot in terms of a nice breakfast, drinks and snacks throughout the day and appetizers/wine at night, all in a comfortable setting.   The front desk also indicated that there are club level rooms available that offer 2 queen deluxe but that they are not available for booking, only request at the time of arrival. Has anyone had any luck getting one of these rooms on arrival day?  It seems as though they are few and far between.
> 
> As we aren't big on spending time in the room with 3 kids I think that we will pull the trigger on the smaller club room that offers greater access to the resort amenities.
> 
> Would you agree that this is a wise move to do so?  The deluxe rooms do look nice but you're giving up alot just to get one.


I have not stayed at HRH but look forward to it in June. Last October we stayed in club level at PBH and loved it!! It was just my DH, DS11 and myself. Even with just the 3 of us, we got our money’s worth. This June we will stay club level again with 4 of us (5 if my oldest can go). My opinion is your value is in club level with 5 people. I’m am spoiled to it now! At PBH the club room was a deluxe but I would give that up if I had to choose between the two.


----------



## hhoope01

So basically, your decision comes down to more room or $170 for breakfast and snacks/drinks during the week.  You should be able to squeeze the extra bed into the club room, but it won't leave a lot of space for walking around.

How big is your family on breakfast?  Mine isn't big on breakfast and my wife and daughter still like to hit Starbucks instead.  So I didn't really save much on breakfast.  But, and here is where I really liked the Club.  In my stay last week at Portofino in a club room, before 8am, it wasn't very crowded.  In fact, it was fairly calm.  I'm an early riser and not wanting to bother the kids, I could head down the lounge, get a tea (or 2) and read the daily news.  It provided a very nice and calm before the storm of the day began.  

So if you want to have a "quiet" area to lounge at before the day starts, the club can be a very nice (maybe even necessary) start for you.   And having breakfast, snacks, evening hors devours and desserts can be just a bonus.  

So personally, I'd go with the club room over the extra space, but that is just me.


----------



## pattyw

We stay club at HRH and love it!  We have four adults and the kids do not want to share a bed.  The roll away is great!  It has a nice mattress and fit between the bed and window fine- so we didn't lose much floor space.  We had this in a regular room.  We have received a deluxe room before- without requesting one.  I would call the hotel and put the deluxe request in.  They are very good about meeting requests if possible.  This way, you would get the room before someone like us who did not request it does. I think the club offerings are well worth it.  Because you are so close to the parks, it is easy to come back to the hotel and take full advantage of the offerings.


----------



## Koz

davper said:


> Wow, that is a tough call. Is the $25 day for the roll away for both rooms? Because the Deluxe has a sofa that the 6yo can sleep on.
> 
> You could bring a pool float to use as an air mattress for the 6yo. Takes up less space than the aero and could fit in the smaller room and save the $25.
> 
> So the question comes down to, can each person get $5+ a day in value from the club level. I think yes and I would probably go with the club level in your case.



Hi Dav the $25 only applies to the Club level 2 queen room on a per night basis, as the DLX does offer the pullout sleeper for the 5th person at no add'l charge.  When they told me of the difference in price between club and non club level it was actually very surprising.  I know that we would take advantage of the breakfast every day, plus the bottled water, plus the snacks available all day while we are having a resort day, plus the wine and drinks at night, makes it a very enticing offer.


----------



## Koz

pattyw said:


> We stay club at HRH and love it!  We have four adults and the kids do not want to share a bed.  The roll away is great!  It has a nice mattress and fit between the bed and window fine- so we didn't lose much floor space.  We had this in a regular room.  We have received a deluxe room before- without requesting one.  I would call the hotel and put the deluxe request in.  They are very good about meeting requests if possible.  This way, you would get the room before someone like us who did not request it does. I think the club offerings are well worth it.  Because you are so close to the parks, it is easy to come back to the hotel and take full advantage of the offerings.



Thanks Patty, the one thing the front desk told me was that I can't even request the deluxe club 2 queen room ahead of time- that it has to be requested on date of arrival. Do you have any inside tips or info in that respect?


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> Thanks Patty, the one thing the front desk told me was that I can't even request the deluxe club 2 queen room ahead of time- that it has to be requested on date of arrival. Do you have any inside tips or info in that respect?



I've never requested a deluxe room but we do have certain areas we request.  Was it reservations that told you that or the front desk?  They usually transfer me to the front desk from reservations when I put a request in.  If you do stay club, I'd try calling the club concierge desk and ask if they could put the request in.


----------



## Koz

pattyw said:


> I've never requested a deluxe room but we do have certain areas we request.  Was it reservations that told you that or the front desk?  They usually transfer me to the front desk from reservations when I put a request in.  If you do stay club, I'd try calling the club concierge desk and ask if they could put the request in.


Patty it was the front desk that told me I couldn't request the dlx 2q club room in advance.  What areas do you like to request?  Club concierge desk is a great idea!


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> Patty it was the front desk that told me I couldn't request the dlx 2q club room in advance.  What areas do you like to request?  Club concierge desk is a great idea!



We prefer a quieter area and request a room away from the lounge.  We usually get that request.  Yes- try the club concierge desk or even try the front desk again.  You may have talked to someone who doesn't understand that you are simply putting a request in and not reserving the room as it's not possible to do so.  If they really can't accommodate the request, I would say checking in earlier in the day would help if that's possible. But, I wouldn't worry.  While the deluxe rooms are nice and offer a sofa and a larger storage area, you will have plenty of room in a regular room and will be happier on the club floor with the food offerings.


----------



## houseofthrees

Koz said:


> Hello HRH people. Just booked 24 to 31 Aug and the question turned to what type of room we would get.
> 
> Option for family of 5-
> 2 queen deluxe or
> 2 queen club level.
> 
> Differences
> +$170 for the entire week for club level access
> 500 sq ft for deluxe vs. 371 sq.ft for club level room
> Need for another bed, either rollaway @ $25 per day or we bring an aero bed or my 6 year old.
> 
> When I spoke with the front desk and they gave the list of offerings in the club room, it seemed like you are getting alot in terms of a nice breakfast, drinks and snacks throughout the day and appetizers/wine at night, all in a comfortable setting.   The front desk also indicated that there are club level rooms available that offer 2 queen deluxe but that they are not available for booking, only request at the time of arrival. Has anyone had any luck getting one of these rooms on arrival day?  It seems as though they are few and far between.
> 
> As we aren't big on spending time in the room with 3 kids I think that we will pull the trigger on the smaller club room that offers greater access to the resort amenities.
> 
> Would you agree that this is a wise move to do so?  The deluxe rooms do look nice but you're giving up alot just to get one.



I would opt for the club level, especially with such a small price difference.  We are also a family of 5 and we get club level whenever we can.  It saves us so much on the food/drink budget.  We just bring an air mattress with us.  We didn't have any issue with it taking up too much room when we stayed at HR.


----------



## Koz

Booked club and confirmed with club concierge that we can put the request in the reservation but that it's not guaranteed for us to get club level deluxe 2 queen.   Sounds like there are less than 5 rooms total that offer this option.  We will arrive early the morning of so I'm hopeful but whatever happens, happens.

Does anyone know if you can purchase mugs for use at the freestyle drink machines on property, similar to what you can do at Cabana Bay?  Or. since we have club level is it not even worth doing so?


----------



## houseofthrees

Koz said:


> Does anyone know if you can purchase mugs for use at the freestyle drink machines on property, similar to what you can do at Cabana Bay? Or. since we have club level is it not even worth doing so?



I don't believe HR has the freestyle mugs, but you wouldn't need them with club level.  Soft drinks are available all day and the rooms have a little refrigerator


----------



## Koz

houseofthrees said:


> I don't believe HR has the freestyle mugs, but you wouldn't need them with club level.  Soft drinks are available all day and the rooms have a little refrigerator


High fives all around.  Thanks!


----------



## Polyonmymind

Anyone have experience renting a pool side cabana for the day?   Cost?   How many people will this hold?  This seems like a good way to spend the day while not in the parks.


----------



## macraven

Polyonmymind said:


> Anyone have experience renting a pool side cabana for the day?   Cost?   How many people will this hold?  This seems like a good way to spend the day while not in the parks.


I just checked and we will add the cabana info to this sticky

Give me tonight to get that info listed


----------



## pattyw

We rented a cabana last March.  I know the cost varied from weekday and weekends.  We paid $300 I believe.  You do get $50 of food and beverage credit. It was just three of us, but we really enjoyed this.  You can have the cabana from morning until the pool closes.  It was a nice splurge and we'd do it again.


----------



## Polyonmymind

thank you @macraven and @pattyw!!  We are planning a week long trip late June.  Thinking of a pool day instead of going back to Volcano Bay.


----------



## macraven

_adding info to the cabana section but still trying to obtain more info.
i'm calling the numbers i have to make sure which one is the correct number to call for booking a cabana
will include that info once it had been validated

its always a work in process to add and update for current info in the stickies._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _adding info to the cabana section but still trying to obtain more info.
> i'm calling the numbers i have to make sure which one is the correct number to call for booking a cabana
> will include that info once it had been validated
> 
> its always a work in process to add and update for current info in the stickies._



I called the fitness center to book the cabana- that's where we checked in, paid, and received our tv remote as well.


----------



## macraven

_I called a few times and did get more info about the cabanas.
Updated that section in the sticky.

The one thing i did not confirm is the discount for the ap holders but do know those on club level do receive a discount on cabana rental.
The amount was not disclosed to me as it depends on the season and day of the week you book it.
Fridays and Saturdays have higher charges for the cabanas.

Also, still trying to confirm the $50 discount that pattyw received for food/beverage.

The last time i rented a cabana has been years ago.
The food/beverage discount was in effect back then and assume it still is valid 
But, I don't list any info until I call and confirm with the hotel.
So for now, lets say it is a great possibility that discount still applies for all (unofficially)_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I called a few times and did get more info about the cabanas.
> Updated that section in the sticky.
> 
> The one thing i did not confirm is the discount for the ap holders but do know those on club level do receive a discount on cabana rental.
> The amount was not disclosed to me as it depends on the season and day of the week you book it.
> Fridays and Saturdays have higher charges for the cabanas.
> 
> Also, still trying to confirm the $50 discount that pattyw received for food/beverage.
> 
> The last time i rented a cabana has been years ago.
> The food/beverage discount was in effect back then and assume it still is valid
> But, I don't list any info until I call and confirm with the hotel.
> So for now, lets say it is a great possibility that discount still applies for all (unofficially_



We stayed club level and asked about the discount.  They said we'd then lose the food/beverage credit.


----------



## jeanelle

I booked a cabana for our stay in November.  It was $125 for the day.  I asked about the discount for staying club level and they told us that because the price was already so discounted that they couldn't discount it lower.  They didn't mention a food/beverage credit and the confirmation email that I received doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## macraven

jeanelle said:


> I booked a cabana for our stay in November.  It was $125 for the day.  I asked about the discount for staying club level and they told us that because the price was already so discounted that they couldn't discount it lower.  They didn't mention a food/beverage credit and the confirmation email that I received doesn't say anything about it.


_I assume since they discounted the cabana that low, they took away the food/beverage credits.

When I called them today I was told they do discount certain days when cabanas are going unbooked.
Maybe that is why you got a deal on it in November?
Just a guess on my part._


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> I booked a cabana for our stay in November.  It was $125 for the day.  I asked about the discount for staying club level and they told us that because the price was already so discounted that they couldn't discount it lower.  They didn't mention a food/beverage credit and the confirmation email that I received doesn't say anything about it.



Wow.....that is a good price!! 

With that amount of discount on the Cabana cost I wouldn’t mind losing any other discount........

I know a poster on another board got a discount because it was January and not many were booking them. Just like mac was mentioning in her post when she called them directly. 

You got a good price!


----------



## jeanelle

schumigirl said:


> Wow.....that is a good price!!
> 
> With that amount of discount on the Cabana cost I wouldn’t mind losing any other discount........
> 
> I know a poster on another board got a discount because it was January and not many were booking them. Just like mac was mentioning in her post when she called them directly.
> 
> You got a good price!



I was extremely happy!  I was shocked when she told me the price.  I was expecting twice that to be honest.  I definitely am not expecting any other discount!  My husband and I are planning on spending a very relaxing day at the pool.


----------



## schumigirl

jeanelle said:


> I was extremely happy!  I was shocked when she told me the price.  I was expecting twice that to be honest.  I definitely am not expecting any other discount!  My husband and I are planning on spending a very relaxing day at the pool.



Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## pattyw

We're at HRH now. We rented a cabana yesterday.  It was $150.00.  We checked in at 9:00am at the fitness center and paid.  We could be in the cabana from 9:00am-10:00pm. We received a fruit basket and ice bucket with water.  The fridge was stocked with sodas- coke, diet coke, and sprite. We did not get a food/beverage credit this time- I'm assuming because it was a discounted price.  It was great!


----------



## chrissyc72

We are going in May and I am curious as to why people rent cabanas. I'm not being snarky, I need to know what we are missing! Do we need to do this one day? Why pay extra when you can lounge for free? They do come around and take orders so you don't have to get up. Please tell us what we are missing!


----------



## jeanelle

chrissyc72 said:


> We are going in May and I am curious as to why people rent cabanas. I'm not being snarky, I need to know what we are missing! Do we need to do this one day? Why pay extra when you can lounge for free? They do come around and take orders so you don't have to get up. Please tell us what we are missing!



We do it for a few reasons.  It adds a little something special to a day at the pool.  It is nice to have a "reserved" spot that you know will be there, especially if it is a busy time of the year.  I am extremely fair.  I practically glow in the dark.  I have found that it is difficult to actually find adequate shade at most pools.  I am guaranteed shade in the cabana.  We tend to be a lounge around and read until we want to cool off in the pool or get into the hot tub.  It is nice to have a space where I can lock up my tablet and know it will still be there when I return.  

It really is an individual choice.  I will admit that I always thought it was a little silly until we actually did it for the first time at Aquatica.  Since then if we can afford the extra money, we do it.


----------



## pattyw

chrissyc72 said:


> We are going in May and I am curious as to why people rent cabanas. I'm not being snarky, I need to know what we are missing! Do we need to do this one day? Why pay extra when you can lounge for free? They do come around and take orders so you don't have to get up. Please tell us what we are missing!



I don't think you need to rent a cabana- but it's a nice splurge.  You also get a safe large enough to hold your valuables- it fit my chromebook as well.  So, we could take our phones, chromebook, etc and not worry about leaving them when we went swimming or up to the club lounge for snacks and appetizers.  There was a lot of chairs available when we were there a few days ago, but we liked having our guaranteed spot.  We had a tv as well, so we spent the entire day at the pool- something we wouldn't do without the cabana.


----------



## chrissyc72

Sounds like fun! We are going to look into it! Thanks!


----------



## Koz

Question- do you foresee any problem in bringing a small cooler bag down to the pool area? Said bag may or may not contain alcohol....Hypothetically....


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> Question- do you foresee any problem in bringing a small cooler bag down to the pool area? Said bag may or may not contain alcohol....Hypothetically....



You can't have outside food and beverages- especially alcohol.  My son brought some beers that he bought at the store down on a trip last year. He was told he couldn't drink them there.  

We brought some snacks from the club lounge when we were there last week, and no one said anything- but we put in drink and lunch orders from the bar and restaurant.  So, a few snacks might be ok but the alcohol will be a no go.


----------



## davper

Koz said:


> Question- do you foresee any problem in bringing a small cooler bag down to the pool area? Said bag may or may not contain alcohol....Hypothetically....


I go by the 'Don't Ask, Don't Tell' rule. I place my beverage of choice in a hydro flask. It keeps it very cold and no one knows what you are drinking.


----------



## RalphinSC

Yeah, a cooler is probably pushing it a bit. Bringing individual drinks though has never been a problem for me, especially if it is in a tumbler or is covered in some way (ie coozie or sleeve on a  aluminum bottle, remember no glass). I'm not leaving my room towards the pool area without a "starter" beverage in hand.


----------



## Koz

So I'm thinking a 32 oz yeti with my premixed beverage of choice may be the way to go.


----------



## 123SA

Do the deluxe two queen rooms have a refrigerator?


----------



## macraven

123SA said:


> I have a question about 5 people in a garden view room at HRH.   8 nights early August.
> 
> 2 adults, 18 yr adult,  2 kids ages 15 & 12
> 
> 1.  I keep reading that the roll away beds are available on a first come first served basis.  I'm confused about this.  They accepted my reservation for 5 people, but I may not have a place for 5 people to sleep?  Is that right?
> 
> 
> 2.  The price on my reservation  -- does that include the $25 per night for this roll away that I may not have access to?    If it doesn't include that .. maybe I should consider the deluxe queen room.   An earlier post mentioned a sofa.   How big is it?  My 12 year old is pretty small -  54 inches, 70 lbs.  Would he be able to sleep on it?  For that matter matter, my 18 year old small  - -5 feet, 100 lbs.  Would she fit?
> 
> Thanks for your help.




_Not sure if you are saying there is an additional $25 charge on your reservation.....

You are allowed 2 adults in the room with 3 kids 
Since you have a third adult, the 18 yo, there is a $25 charge per night.
This happens for each additional adult 18 and up.

If you rented the rollaway, it would have a $25 fee 
_


----------



## 123SA

Thanks for your help. I edited my question while you were posting.     Yes, additional charge since my oldest is 18 now I expected. 

I thought that the cost of the rollaway for the 5th person was included in my quoted vacation package price and guaranteed, but it seems I would pay that when I arrived IF there is one available.  If it's not available, the kids are too big to fit in one queen .... I guess I'd have to run out to Walmart or something to buy something to sleep on?  That's not a risk I'm willing to take.   I'm going to switch to the deluxe room.


Do you know if there is a refrigerator in queen deluxe rooms?


----------



## schumigirl

123SA said:


> Thanks for your help. I edited my question while you were posting.     Yes, additional charge since my oldest is 18 now I expected.
> 
> I thought that the cost of the rollaway for the 5th person was included in my quoted vacation package price and guaranteed, but it seems I would pay that when I arrived IF there is one available.  If it's not available, the kids are too big to fit in one queen .... I guess I'd have to run out to Walmart or something to buy something to sleep on?  That's not a risk I'm willing to take.   I'm going to switch to the deluxe room.
> 
> 
> Do you know if there is a refrigerator in queen deluxe rooms?



Refrigerators in all rooms now


----------



## macraven

_Rollaways not included 

$25 charge per night

I would make a pallet on the floor 
Call star service when you are in your room and have them bring pillows, linens, blankets, etc 
Pad the floor and make the pallet

Some homies have stayed they bring or buy a blow up floater to use as a mattress _


----------



## hhoope01

macraven said:


> _Some homies have stayed they bring or buy a blow up floater to use as a mattress _


Just what I was going to mention.  Growing up with 2 brothers and a sister, we almost always brought a couple of blow-up pool floaters wherever we went.  And usually my brothers and I were relegated to the floats.  And while I preferred sleeping in a bed, I would always take sleeping on the floater over not making the trip.


----------



## mrspurple

Does anyone know at what time you start/stop having access to the Club lounge when staying club level? I am trying to figure out if it would be worth it to pay the extra for club level. (like can we have breakfast there on check-in day, or really we can only access it after 4 PM or whenever check in happens, same with next day, can you use it after checkout hours?)


----------



## hhoope01

Yes, as soon as you check-in you can use the Club room.  And I think you can check-in as early as 6am (though the room may not be ready until much later in the day.)


----------



## psac

mrspurple said:


> Does anyone know at what time you start/stop having access to the Club lounge when staying club level? I am trying to figure out if it would be worth it to pay the extra for club level. (like can we have breakfast there on check-in day, or really we can only access it after 4 PM or whenever check in happens, same with next day, can you use it after checkout hours?)



Yeah I’m pretty sure it’s in your favor both ways, use it as soon as you check in, and good until the end of the day you check out.


----------



## pattyw

mrspurple said:


> Does anyone know at what time you start/stop having access to the Club lounge when staying club level? I am trying to figure out if it would be worth it to pay the extra for club level. (like can we have breakfast there on check-in day, or really we can only access it after 4 PM or whenever check in happens, same with next day, can you use it after checkout hours?)



You can use the club lounge from 7am on check in day until it closes on your check out day at 10pm


----------



## macraven

_Bingo!

I did the same when I did club at hrh

Checked in and hit breakfast first day there

Room not ready until afternoon but not an issue for me_


----------



## Koz

Re Club Level Breakfast. Is it "adequate?"  We aren't "stuff your face for $4.99 in Vegas at the buffet" type of people. Rather, if they have oatmeal, some kind of bagel/pastry etc, cereal, fresh fruit and juice/milk/coffee, we are more than happy.


----------



## mrspurple

Awesome, how about after checkout time? Can you eat after being at the park if it is in the afternoon?


----------



## pattyw

mrspurple said:


> Awesome, how about after checkout time? Can you eat after being at the park if it is in the afternoon?



Yes you can use the lounge the entire day after checkout.  Your room key should still work in the elevator to get you up to the 7th floor.  if it doesn't, no worries- go to the front desk and tell them and they will give you a key to use for the elevator.


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> Re Club Level Breakfast. Is it "adequate?"  We aren't "stuff your face for $4.99 in Vegas at the buffet" type of people. Rather, if they have oatmeal, some kind of bagel/pastry etc, cereal, fresh fruit and juice/milk/coffee, we are more than happy.



I think it's fine- the oatmeal and hard boiled eggs are pretty filling.  And there's all that you mentioned as well.  They have yogurt, too- just remembered!


----------



## psac

Koz said:


> Re Club Level Breakfast. Is it "adequate?"  We aren't "stuff your face for $4.99 in Vegas at the buffet" type of people. Rather, if they have oatmeal, some kind of bagel/pastry etc, cereal, fresh fruit and juice/milk/coffee, we are more than happy.



Like Pattyw said, that’s exactly what it is. The mini bagels and hard boiled eggs every day were totally fine for us.  In general with most Dis/Uni clubs, people are happy with the breakfasts, but when they expect to make a full meal of the evening appetizers is when they can be disappointed. (I know some people do make a full meal out of it, and that’s good for them if they can, but that’s generally not the intention.) And don’t expect “lunch” at all, it’s just little snacks like bags of chips during the day.


----------



## mmouse50

this is from the front page of this thread
*ONSITE CAR RENTAL:

As of April 16, 2018, Hertz will no longer have a rental stand onsite.
They will be replaced by AVIS car rental*

Does anyone know how to make an Avis reservation for June since the Hard Rock location doesn't show up on the Avis website as a place to book a rental - the only one that they have close is the Double Tree

Never mind it is there today - locations are there but you can't make any reservations until closer to when they open the rental counter according to Avis because the fleet is available yet.  So I guess I will have to wait until mid April to make a June reservation.


----------



## macraven

_Yes I have that info about Avis on the sticky when it was announced over a week ago _


----------



## davper

mmouse50 said:


> this is from the front page of this thread
> *ONSITE CAR RENTAL:
> 
> As of April 16, 2018, Hertz will no longer have a rental stand onsite.
> They will be replaced by AVIS car rental*
> 
> Does anyone know how to make an Avis reservation for June since the Hard Rock location doesn't show up on the Avis website as a place to book a rental - the only one that they have close is the Double Tree
> 
> Never mind it is there today - locations are there but you can't make any reservations until closer to when they open the rental counter according to Avis because the fleet is available yet.  So I guess I will have to wait until mid April to make a June reservation.


I wonder if that will affect Avis rental counter across the road at the plaza? I have a rental reserved for 4/21. Wonder if they will honor my rental at the HRH Avis and save me the walk.


----------



## poohbear8

I have two nights reserved for May, with the Seasonal Pass discount. Has anyone stayed in October and used that discount? I am trying to determine if the savings will still be as significant in the Fall (as I found for May) or would I end up staying at POP and taking an Uber.


----------



## pattyw

Hard to get any discount in October with the popularity of HHN.  Had to pay rack rate last year.  We had a short stay that didn't qualify for the SMSM(stay more save more)


----------



## hhoope01

I normally stay a week at a time (to maximize the SMSM rate) and can usually get that during October.  

While it is very possible they may offer an AP rate during October, most of the time those rates aren't added until a month or 2 in advance.   And it is also possible that if you try to make a reservation in August for an October stay, you might not be able to find the room type you are looking for (may be booked up.)  So keep that in mind.


----------



## macraven

_If UO can fill the rooms for October, doubt they would need to have ap discounts released to fill the hotels

Hhn event in October usually brings people to the parks and fills the rooms especially for weekends 

SMSM is a discount all can use
Sometimes it is a 3 night ( or 4 night) requirement to be eligible for using this general public code_


----------



## pattyw

Looking to book early October- Columbus Day weekend and even the SMSM discount is super limited on room choices. No club rooms at all.


----------



## poohbear8

Thank you for the October rate info!


----------



## smile145

Hi
I see some information to call the hotel directly with room requests.  I tried to do this and she said I need to call the Universal 800 number.  Does this seem correct or should I try again direct to the hotel?

I am staying in a King Suite next month (not club) and it looks like there are 10 of these.  I’m not sure what floors they are on.  My request is that I do not want a ground floor room.

Thanks for any info on room requests.


----------



## pattyw

smile145 said:


> Hi
> I see some information to call the hotel directly with room requests.  I tried to do this and she said I need to call the Universal 800 number.  Does this seem correct or should I try again direct to the hotel?
> 
> I am staying in a King Suite next month (not club) and it looks like there are 10 of these.  I’m not sure what floors they are on.  My request is that I do not want a ground floor room.
> 
> Thanks for any info on room requests.



I would call back.  I always call the hotel directly and speak to someone who notes my room requests.


----------



## macraven

I use to stay in 7100 king suite and also 6100 
These are pool views

I have not stayed there since the remodel and know some of the room numbers have changed

Call the hotel direct to request a specific room number 
Or at least have the room number listed on your reservation


----------



## smile145

macraven said:


> I use to stay in 7100 king suite and also 6100
> These are pool views
> 
> I have not stayed there since the remodel and know some of the room numbers have changed
> 
> Call the hotel direct to request a specific room number
> Or at least have the room number listed on your reservation



Thanks.  Are those club ones with the pool view?  I have a King suite but not club.


----------



## macraven

Yes


----------



## Linkura

I've read that you pass through/next to the Butterfly Garden on the walking path to the parks if you stay at HRH. Can anyone confirm? That would be a deal breaker for me even if a cheap AP rate comes out (bad pollen allergies). Is this also an issue with the PBR walking path since they on the same side of the resort? Thanks.


----------



## 123SA

Yes, you can either walk through it (bad idea with sandals) or stay on the concrete path around it.   The entire concrete path from HRH hotel to the security check is through garden and greenery.  It's really beautiful, but if you are worried about allergies, I don't think it is just the small butterfly garden that is cause for concern.


----------



## pattyw

Linkura said:


> I've read that you pass through/next to the Butterfly Garden on the walking path to the parks if you stay at HRH. Can anyone confirm? That would be a deal breaker for me even if a cheap AP rate comes out (bad pollen allergies). Is this also an issue with the PBR walking path since they on the same side of the resort? Thanks.



We always exit and go through the pool area. There's also an exit from the first floor hall- room area which will have you outside of the pool area gates if the pool is closed.


----------



## Linkura

123SA said:


> Yes, you can either walk through it (bad idea with sandals) or stay on the concrete path around it.   The entire concrete path from HRH hotel to the security check is through garden and greenery.  It's really beautiful, but if you are worried about allergies, I don't think it is just the small butterfly garden that is cause for concern.


Thank you. My allergies are off the charts bad so I'd rather avoid that. Are ALL the deluxe hotels this way with their paths? At least with those you're a little further away so the water taxi makes more sense.


----------



## pattyw

Linkura said:


> Thank you. My allergies are off the charts bad so I'd rather avoid that. Are ALL the deluxe hotels this way with their paths? At least with those you're a little further away so the water taxi makes more sense.



The walking paths are paved but there is greenery around you- and flowers.


----------



## psac

Linkura said:


> Thank you. My allergies are off the charts bad so I'd rather avoid that. Are ALL the deluxe hotels this way with their paths? At least with those you're a little further away so the water taxi makes more sense.



We had a view of the butterfly garden and walkway from our room last time. I tried to circle the path in red. PBR has two options, either use the same path or some secret walkway through the employee parking lot or something like that (I remember reading it when we were researching last year, so I couldn’t tell you more about that way.)  Some people still take the boat from HRH, so don’t disqualify it for not being far enough to justify the boat!


----------



## Linkura

pattyw said:


> The walking paths are paved but there is greenery around you- and flowers.


I'm fine with bushes and such but a lot of flowers would likely be an issue.  I'll stick to the boat, I guess!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jkattk

pattyw said:


> Hard to get any discount in October with the popularity of HHN.  Had to pay rack rate last year.  We had a short stay that didn't qualify for the SMSM(stay more save more)


Does anyone know from experience if late August tends to have discounts?  I'm only staying for 3 nights that isn't getting me much with SMSM so am hoping for another discount as it gets closer.


----------



## pattyw

jkattk said:


> Does anyone know from experience if late August tends to have discounts?  I'm only staying for 3 nights that isn't getting me much with SMSM so am hoping for another discount as it gets closer.



The only other discounts besides SMSM will be annual pass discounts.  Those are substantial and usually are available in August. You may find that an annual pass will be cost effective once you consider the substantial hotel discount.


----------



## jkattk

pattyw said:


> The only other discounts besides SMSM will be annual pass discounts.  Those are substantial and usually are available in August. You may find that an annual pass will be cost effective once you consider the substantial hotel discount.


Thanks, that's good to hear that a discount will be likely.  The lowest cost annual pass seems to actually be the exact same price as a 3 day park-to-park pass so I see no downside to getting that (since we are not visiting in the blackout days of July or Christmas).  I see that the higher cost annual passes come with early admission but isn't that also offered by staying at HRH?


----------



## pattyw

jkattk said:


> Thanks, that's good to hear that a discount will be likely.  The lowest cost annual pass seems to actually be the exact same price as a 3 day park-to-park pass so I see no downside to getting that (since we are not visiting in the blackout days of July or Christmas).  I see that the higher cost annual passes come with early admission but isn't that also offered by staying at HRH?



Yes you'll get early entry staying at HRH!  Yes AP discounts are great!  I think I've paid for one in just one stay at the hotel! And then, you're free to come back for other trips!! (i.e. having an AP makes you "find" a way to get to Orlando!!)


----------



## hhoope01

jkattk said:


> The lowest cost annual pass seems to actually be the exact same price as a 3 day park-to-park pass so I see no downside to getting that (since we are not visiting in the blackout days of July or Christmas).


The only other thing to be careful of with the Seasonal APs are the periodic black-outs of the US park during concert days.  They don't always post those until much closer in to the actual dates.  But even on those days the Seasonal APs can be used at the IOA park (or VB if you get the 3-park pass.)


----------



## Koz

Linkura said:


> Thank you. My allergies are off the charts bad so I'd rather avoid that. Are ALL the deluxe hotels this way with their paths? At least with those you're a little further away so the water taxi makes more sense.



Off topic but have you considered immunotherapy, i.e. allergy shots.  I was just as bad if not worse than you for the longest time.  Pollen, grass, dust, dander- pretty much everything set me off.  In Nov. of last year I started a weekly allergy shot regimen.  It definitely requires that you stick with it, but we are now ramping up into allergy season here in NY- pollen on cars so thick that you can write your name on it.  In the past I'd have my eyes welled up, difficulty breathing, dripping nose- now, nothing.  I sat in my brother's car where his St. Bernard normally takes up the entire back seat.  Windows were closed and air was circulating- no reaction. Normally, I couldn't be within 10 feet of the dog or even in the same room where the dog was 3 days prior because of the dander.

I can't say enough about the shots. They have given me such a quality of life that I'd never seen before to the point where we are probably getting our first dog in a few months.


----------



## filou

Hey, i'm currently booked in for Aventura from 4th sept -18th sept 2018. We stayed in Hard Rock in December 2017 for our wedding/honeymoon in a club level room. I have been keeping an eye on the hard rock prices for our September dates to see if i can get lucky an get an amazingly low price. 

At the minute for a standard garden view room its totalling $3,287.71 taxes included ('stay more, Save more')

I have an annual pass but tried putting in APH code in but nothing seems to be coming up yet for them dates so suppose i just have to wait and see. 
I actually rang (twice) and said about my annual pass and i got given a price of $3900ish, taxes included, which was weird as that meant i was actually getting it cheaper online. Without quoting APH.


----------



## Linkura

Koz said:


> Off topic but have you considered immunotherapy, i.e. allergy shots.  I was just as bad if not worse than you for the longest time.  Pollen, grass, dust, dander- pretty much everything set me off.  In Nov. of last year I started a weekly allergy shot regimen.  It definitely requires that you stick with it, but we are now ramping up into allergy season here in NY- pollen on cars so thick that you can write your name on it.  In the past I'd have my eyes welled up, difficulty breathing, dripping nose- now, nothing.  I sat in my brother's car where his St. Bernard normally takes up the entire back seat.  Windows were closed and air was circulating- no reaction. Normally, I couldn't be within 10 feet of the dog or even in the same room where the dog was 3 days prior because of the dander.
> 
> I can't say enough about the shots. They have given me such a quality of life that I'd never seen before to the point where we are probably getting our first dog in a few months.


I've been getting shots for over three years, and I still don't know if they help. Getting sinus surgery and hospital grade air purifiers for my house made much more of a difference. I'm pretty well set with indoor allergies thanks to the filters, but outside is still a huge challenge.


----------



## macraven

_Please use the Pm system for things other than the hotel to discuss_


----------



## macraven

filou said:


> Hey, i'm currently booked in for Aventura from 4th sept -18th sept 2018. We stayed in Hard Rock in December 2017 for our wedding/honeymoon in a club level room. I have been keeping an eye on the hard rock prices for our September dates to see if i can get lucky an get an amazingly low price.
> 
> At the minute for a standard garden view room its totalling $3,287.71 taxes included ('stay more, Save more')
> 
> I have an annual pass but tried putting in APH code in but nothing seems to be coming up yet for them dates so suppose i just have to wait and see.
> I actually rang (twice) and said about my annual pass and i got given a price of $3900ish, taxes included, which was weird as that meant i was actually getting it cheaper online. Without quoting APH.



Keep trying !
Check for the aph rates

Keep your Adventura reservation until you can lock in an ap rate for Hard Rock

I booked with smsm as the discount is higher than ap rates 

For my dates which start end of September was at 35%

To get that higher discount a 7 night or more is needed


----------



## ilanakan

We'll be staying at Hard Rock Hotel Orlando in Jan 2019.  We are staying in a club level room, 5 of us (youngest 11 years old).  I was wondering if anyone has stayed in the club level room with a rollaway bed?  The rooms look slightly cramped as is. Where will the extra bed fit? Is it doable?


----------



## jerseygal

Thinking of a 2 Day trip to Universal while we are in Orlando 2nd week of December. Just missed King Kong last trip, really interested in experiencing King Kong AND have never seen Universal with holiday decorations. SO here is the question, we WONT be staying onsite this time(we have always stayed On Site, many times) guess we are spoiled, BUT not this time. SO the question is, we are planning "tentatively" a 2 day park ticket for Sunday, December 16th and Monday December 17th of 2018. I have read various comments, some say that folks are so busy with upcoming XMAS preparations that the parks are not too crazy this time of year, one week 7 days before Christmas. ANY PARK EXPERTS that could chime in? Next question, would it be worth it to purchase an express pass(As I said, we have never done this before as we have ALWAYS either stayed at Portofino, HardRock(most of stays) or Royal Pacific. IF we decided on purchasing the Express pass, how much extra per ticket for a 2 day ticket would this be?
ANY help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED! THANKS vey much!


----------



## pattyw

ilanakan said:


> We'll be staying at Hard Rock Hotel Orlando in Jan 2019.  We are staying in a club level room, 5 of us (youngest 11 years old).  I was wondering if anyone has stayed in the club level room with a rollaway bed?  The rooms look slightly cramped as is. Where will the extra bed fit? Is it doable?



There are four of us and my sons don't want to share a bed.  We've gotten the rollaway.  It is very nice.  The mattress is comfortable! My adult son had plenty of room on it.  We put it between the bed and the window- moved the furniture around a little. It fit fine! 

Love the HRH!!


----------



## Curly222

We are arriving at Orlando airport at 1am, currently we have a cheap hotel for that night and plan to check in in early am at hard rock. I’m curios if anyone know if hard rock does any last min discounts for someone to check in at 2am if rooms were available so we wouldn’t have to switch motels. Just seems ridiculous to me to pay 500 for the half night stay. I’m willing to pay but hoping there’s way to get that night for reduced rate. Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## filou

jerseygal said:


> Thinking of a 2 Day trip to Universal while we are in Orlando 2nd week of December. Just missed King Kong last trip, really interested in experiencing King Kong AND have never seen Universal with holiday decorations. SO here is the question, we WONT be staying onsite this time(we have always stayed On Site, many times) guess we are spoiled, BUT not this time. SO the question is, we are planning "tentatively" a 2 day park ticket for Sunday, December 16th and Monday December 17th of 2018. I have read various comments, some say that folks are so busy with upcoming XMAS preparations that the parks are not too crazy this time of year, one week 7 days before Christmas. ANY PARK EXPERTS that could chime in? Next question, would it be worth it to purchase an express pass(As I said, we have never done this before as we have ALWAYS either stayed at Portofino, HardRock(most of stays) or Royal Pacific. IF we decided on purchasing the Express pass, how much extra per ticket for a 2 day ticket would this be?
> ANY help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED! THANKS vey much!



*I was there with my husband december just past, 5th dec-19th dec. We did notice the parks started getting busier around 15th/16th. Though still not mega crazy yet with the christmas crowds. Me personally I would get the fast passes for them dates. We also whilst people were standing about watching the macys holiday parade we went to what ever ride we wanted to go on as then it was less busy with alot of people occupied with the parade. 
Its then weighing up then the cost per person for express passes at $90-$100 per person (sorry not to sure need to check their website) to the cost of staying on site and getting express passes free. Or just winging it and going without.

Hope this helps a wee bit.*


----------



## jerseygal

filou said:


> *I was there with my husband december just past, 5th dec-19th dec. We did notice the parks started getting busier around 15th/16th. Though still not mega crazy yet with the christmas crowds. Me personally I would get the fast passes for them dates. We also whilst people were standing about watching the macys holiday parade we went to what ever ride we wanted to go on as then it was less busy with alot of people occupied with the parade.
> Its then weighing up then the cost per person for express passes at $90-$100 per person (sorry not to sure need to check their website) to the cost of staying on site and getting express passes free. Or just winging it and going without.
> 
> Hope this helps a wee bit.*


 THANKS for your response. Yes, do get spoiled when staying onsite! Will have to do further analysis!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Does anyone have any photos of the different food offerings in the club level lounge?? Thanks!


----------



## Koz

Follow up question re HRH. When I first made our booking months ago I spoke with the club level concierge and they remarked that the lounge would be undergoing a renovation. Just curious as to whether that's taken place. The photos online point to an "Ikea-shique" plastic setup- wondering if that's changed.


----------



## smile145

macraven said:


> I use to stay in 7100 king suite and also 6100
> These are pool views
> 
> I have not stayed there since the remodel and know some of the room numbers have changed
> 
> Call the hotel direct to request a specific room number
> Or at least have the room number listed on your reservation




Has anyone had any luck with this recently?  I've tried 3 times now on different days (to get different people answering).  Each time I called 407-503-2000 and asked to put in a room location request.  Each time I was told I needed to be transferred to the Universal reservations 800 number.  And each time they said they can't put a specific request of location (they have a couple generic choices).  It seems the hotel (at least for me) won't take any requests.


----------



## macraven

_Since hrh is not a Loews hotel maybe their policy is different?

I made my reservation for rpr last year
I called earlier this month directly to the hotel and had a room # requeat out in

It never is a guarantee but they try to honor it

If a specific room # is occupied by a present guest, you would nit be able to have that room when you checked in_


----------



## pattyw

smile145 said:


> Has anyone had any luck with this recently?  I've tried 3 times now on different days (to get different people answering).  Each time I called 407-503-2000 and asked to put in a room location request.  Each time I was told I needed to be transferred to the Universal reservations 800 number.  And each time they said they can't put a specific request of location (they have a couple generic choices).  It seems the hotel (at least for me) won't take any requests.



We stayed there in February.  I called the hotel number and asked to make room requests. They did transfer me to reservations. We stay club level and I always request a quiet area away from the lounge. I don't request specific room #'s, though.  They took my request and have done so in the past. 

So, I just called for a room request for our Memorial weekend trip. They transferred me to reservations and I put in my usual request- quiet area away from the lounge- and he was happy to note that.

Is your request a specific room #?


----------



## Koz

Does anyone have room numbers for the deluxe 2 queen club level rooms? I was told that there was less than 5 available and that it was $25 more per night.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

I'm heading down there tomorrow and staying in a Deluxe 2Q.  I can ask at the desk how many they have per floor.


----------



## baerchenland

Koz said:


> Does anyone have room numbers for the deluxe 2 queen club level rooms? I was told that there was less than 5 available and that it was $25 more per night.


Where did you get that info? I'd love to upgrade to a deluxe, have booked a 2 Queen club room.


----------



## pattyw

baerchenland said:


> Where did you get that info? I'd love to upgrade to a deluxe, have booked a 2 Queen club room.



We have been upgraded to them without asking.  I don't think it's a bookable category like the non club deluxe- you can ask upon check-in. I always check when booking and I've seen king, 2queen, and suites but not deluxe club.


----------



## chrissyc72

ilanakan said:


> We'll be staying at Hard Rock Hotel Orlando in Jan 2019.  We are staying in a club level room, 5 of us (youngest 11 years old).  I was wondering if anyone has stayed in the club level room with a rollaway bed?  The rooms look slightly cramped as is. Where will the extra bed fit? Is it doable?


The room we stayed in had a couch and you didn't even have to pull it out. It was a nice big comfy one!


----------



## chrissyc72

We are heading to Hard Rock soon and staying club level! Can anyone let me know if the construction has begun or been completed. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Koz

chrissyc72 said:


> We are heading to Hard Rock soon and staying club level! Can anyone let me know if the construction has begun or been completed. Thanks!!!!


Are you speaking about the club renovations?


----------



## chrissyc72

Koz said:


> Are you speaking about the club renovations?


Yes!!! Sorry.


----------



## Koz

chrissyc72 said:


> Yes!!! Sorry.


 I had asked the same question previously. Patiently waiting- someone has to have the scoop!


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> I had asked the same question previously. Patiently waiting- someone has to have the scoop!



We check in on 5/23 so I'll post back with pictures and any information unless we hear back from someone else sooner.  Also- we arrive in Orlando this Thursday and we were planning on having lunch at HRH and then Voodoo donuts for dessert!! I can ask about the refurb then and let you guys know.


----------



## Koz

pattyw said:


> We check in on 5/23 so I'll post back with pictures and any information unless we hear back from someone else sooner.  Also- we arrive in Orlando this Thursday and we were planning on having lunch at HRH and then Voodoo donuts for dessert!! I can ask about the refurb then and let you guys know.



Awesome, thanks so much.  You can't put a price on good reconnaissance.  Also, can you please inquire as to whether the HRH is "pager-friendly" ?


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> Also, can you please inquire as to whether the HRH is "pager-friendly" ?



What details do you need about pagers?


----------



## Koz

pattyw said:


> What details do you need about pagers?


----------



## pattyw

@Koz - I'm on an information gathering mission- will report back!


----------



## pattyw

@Koz - mission accomplished! Visited HRH today. Took a quick visit to the club lounge- no construction yet!


----------



## mmouse50

Can you request bed rails or is there a pack n play available at the Hard Rock?  Do they cost?


----------



## macraven

mmouse50 said:


> Can you request bed rails or is there a pack n play available at the Hard Rock?  Do they cost?


_I have no idea as I did not take my kids to Orlando until they were school age

If no one can answer your questions, contact the hotel as they would have that info_


----------



## Koz

pattyw said:


> @Koz - mission accomplished! Visited HRH today. Took a quick visit to the club lounge- no construction yet!


Thanks for the confirmation Patty.


----------



## Koz

Also, wanted to give all of those who are interested in club level deluxe a tip. I called today to confirm that they had my request on file for Club Level 2 Queen Deluxe- it was, no problem. The very nice front desk person took things  a step further, telling me that she was going to put an "alert" on my reservation so that when the staff starts working on room assignment on the day of/before my arrival, my request would automatically come up with no need for someone to enter my actual reservation to see the request.  It was nice of her to do so, and I'm hoping that some magic is worked by the time we visit in August!  Not sure if any of you already knew about the "alert" and its usefulness.


----------



## macraven

_They typically note any requests so the front desk can see it.


Concierge would have the listings of all requests people have made in advance
They love to treat their guests special

HRH has excellent staff!_


----------



## chrissyc72

Koz said:


> Also, wanted to give all of those who are interested in club level deluxe a tip. I called today to confirm that they had my request on file for Club Level 2 Queen Deluxe- it was, no problem. The very nice front desk person took things  a step further, telling me that she was going to put an "alert" on my reservation so that when the staff starts working on room assignment on the day of/before my arrival, my request would automatically come up with no need for someone to enter my actual reservation to see the request.  It was nice of her to do so, and I'm hoping that some magic is worked by the time we visit in August!  Not sure if any of you already knew about the "alert" and its usefulness.


What do you mean deluxe? Is it something you pay extra for? And how did you contact them? Can you share the number? We are staying club level in a few weeks so this is good to know!


----------



## macraven

chrissyc72 said:


> What do you mean deluxe? Is it something you pay extra for? And how did you contact them? Can you share the number? We are staying club level in a few weeks so this is good to know!


_It is a room category.
It is a 2Q room but more sq feet in the room 
_


----------



## chrissyc72

macraven said:


> _It is a room category.
> It is a 2Q room but more sq feet in the room _


Wow! So is it a free upgrade you requested?


----------



## Koz

chrissyc72 said:


> Wow! So is it a free upgrade you requested?



It's $50  more per day but you get alot of extra sqft and instead of our 3rd child sleeping on a rollaway, she could have a pull out chair/sofa.  We're doing it for the extra space.


----------



## macraven

_What Koz said...


Rare that there will be a free upgrade.
$50 extra to pay per night is worth it._


----------



## chrissyc72

Great! Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## CoachZ

Anyone planning to stay at HRH might want to watch the video tour of the resort from Tim Tracker.


----------



## Koz

The HRH video is awesome, thanks for posting.  Does anyone know if the poolside shop will blow up your own floats for free?
Has anyone tried the underwater photography at the pool?


----------



## Koz

Also, is express check in offered at HRH? By this, I'm asking whether you can take care of everything ahead of time, online, so that all you need to do is pick up room keys.


----------



## mmouse50

Milk at club level?  Is there any in little boxes that you can take back to the room or is it just in a carafe at breakfast for cereal?


----------



## pattyw

mmouse50 said:


> Milk at club level?  Is there any in little boxes that you can take back to the room or is it just in a carafe at breakfast for cereal?



I haven't seen individual cartons- just the large dispenser. I would ask the staff as that may be something they can get for you.


----------



## Koz

mmouse50 said:


> Milk at club level?  Is there any in little boxes that you can take back to the room or is it just in a carafe at breakfast for cereal?



I just have the kids create a diversion at breakfast and run off with the whole carafe.


----------



## macraven

_Staff can pour the milk in containers
for you to take back to your room

Just ask them _


----------



## Koz

I think my last may have gotten lost in the shuffle. If we bring blow up floats for use in the pool, will they blow then up for you at the hotel shop within the pool area? I know that they sell alot of pool goodies there.


----------



## psac

Koz said:


> Also, is express check in offered at HRH? By this, I'm asking whether you can take care of everything ahead of time, online, so that all you need to do is pick up room keys.



No, they don’t, but they have an express line for rock rewards loyalty members (and for those staying in the club level), so I would apply online before you get there so you can use the shorter line!!


----------



## macraven

Koz said:


> I think my last may have gotten lost in the shuffle. If we bring blow up floats for use in the pool, will they blow then up for you at the hotel shop within the pool area? I know that they sell alot of pool goodies there.



_I've read in some trip reports that staff has inflated the pool floats.


I've not used any float devices at the pools so I have zero experience.

_


----------



## mmouse50

Can you use a baby float (the type they sit in at the pool) without the canopy


----------



## Koz

Oh nice.  We are staying club level!  Score.


----------



## lchuck

Any suggestions for the best way to get from the HRH to US for an 8am EE? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_The studios park is a very short walk from HRH

Could be 5 minutes

Add 3-4 minutes from
There to IOA

This is going out the back of the hotel doors by the pool

Short cut way thru side parking lot cuts a few minutes off the walk_


----------



## psac

The walk is really easy, go through the pool and follow the signs. 

Well, not through the pool itself unless you’re wearing your bathing suit.


----------



## Koz

mmouse50 said:


> Can you use a baby float (the type they sit in at the pool) without the canopy


no, I'm 6'3" and would get some funny looks.


----------



## Koz

psac said:


> No, they don’t, but they have an express line for rock rewards loyalty members (and for those staying in the club level), so I would apply online before you get there so you can use the shorter line!!


Just an FYI I called yesterday and the front desk was more than willing to set me up as a Royalty member.  It didn't matter that we were club level guests, as they don't get any priority check in. Anyone can sign up for the Royalty program.


----------



## psac

Koz said:


> no, I'm 6'3" and would get some funny looks.



I had a good laugh at that one.


----------



## chrissyc72

We are here now and staying club level gets you no extra perks for check in. Had to stand in line with everyone else. Club level here is the 7th floor and the food all day. No other perks. We needed help with a few things and the concierge desk sent us to the front desk and we had to get in line every time! Not like Disney at all in that area. Disney you get checked in separately and they help with everything!


----------



## psac

chrissyc72 said:


> We are here now and staying club level gets you no extra perks for check in. Had to stand in line with everyone else. Club level here is the 7th floor and the food all day. No other perks. We needed help with a few things and the concierge desk sent us to the front desk and we had to get in line every time! Not like Disney at all in that area. Disney you get checked in separately and they help with everything!



It’s hard to notice,  but when we checked in, there was a sign and arrow to the right of the drums at the front desk that says Rock Royalty level. It’s REALLY hard to see, but it should still be there...?


----------



## Koz

rock royalty does exist. I confirmed it last week and registered. Saves you alot of time at check in.


----------



## helenb

I registered too, but haven't received anything other than an email. Do I need a card or something to use that line?


----------



## pattyw

helenb said:


> I registered too, but haven't received anything other than an email. Do I need a card or something to use that line?


No we just give them our name and they look it up . You get points at the Hard Rock store too. They look up your membership by your email address.


----------



## helenb

Thank you, Pattyw!


----------



## AngiTN

Koz said:


> rock royalty does exist. I confirmed it last week and registered. Saves you alot of time at check in.


Right, there are Hard Rock Rewards. If you sign up you earn points for stays and purchases in store or cafe. You also get to stand in the Rewards check in line, which is often shorter. However, this program is unrelated to staying club level. Anyone can join and anyone who is a Rewards member can use the line.

The person checking us on first stay told us about it and specially mentioned the special check line. We were not staying club level. We have already earned food rewards at the cafe so it's worth joining. Besides, it's free so why not

Get the app and you won't need a card at all


----------



## pattyw

AngiTN said:


> Right, there are Hard Rock Rewards. If you sign up you earn points for stays and purchases in store or cafe. You also get to stand in the Rewards check in line, which is often shorter. However, this program is unrelated to staying club level. Anyone can join and anyone who is a Rewards member can use the line.
> 
> The person checking us on first stay told us about it and specially mentioned the special check line. We were not staying club level. We have already earned food rewards at the cafe so it's worth joining. Besides, it's free so why not
> 
> Get the app and you won't need a card at all



Yep- great program if you visit Hard Rock hotels and eat at Hard Rock Cafe.  We have accrued 4 FREE nights over the last few years!!


----------



## macraven

_I used to stay exclusively at HRH all the time.
Started staying at RPR but will very likely return to HRH for my next planned visit.
Already booked at rpr for the fall, but next stay will be HRH.

Since Loews is dropping their YouFirst program at the end of this year, I'll work on more credits for my Hard Rock Rewards/royalty program_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I used to stay exclusively at HRH all the time.
> Started staying at RPR but will very likely return to HRH for my next planned visit.
> Already booked at rpr for the fall, but next stay will be HRH.
> 
> Since Loews is dropping their YouFirst program at the end of this year, I'll work on more credits for my Hard Rock Rewards/royalty program_



Yep- I got that e-mail about You First! They didn't say it would be replaced with any other kind of loyalty program, either. 

The Hard Rock points do add up fast! And i was pleasantly surprised when I called the other day to redeem a free night.  And I got one for late June!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

@pattyw, how does it work if you've already booked a trip through Universal, but then want to utilize Hard Rock Rewards free nights?  Will it mess up my current reservation, in other words will I end up having to rebook the non-free days through Universal again?  Will I have to move to a different room?  Just wondering how that works.


----------



## damo

pattyw said:


> Yep- I got that e-mail about You First! They didn't say it would be replaced with any other kind of loyalty program, either.
> 
> The Hard Rock points do add up fast! And i was pleasantly surprised when I called the other day to redeem a free night.  And I got one for late June!



What?  I'm a platinum member and got no email.  That's disappointing about it...definitely will change the way I book.


----------



## pattyw

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> @pattyw, how does it work if you've already booked a trip through Universal, but then want to utilize Hard Rock Rewards free nights?  Will it mess up my current reservation, in other words will I end up having to rebook the non-free days through Universal again?  Will I have to move to a different room?  Just wondering how that works.



When you accrue enough points for a free night (in Orlando its 30,000), you call the Hard Rock Rewards number and get a free night certificate issued.  Then you call the number on the certificate to check for room availability. There's only so many rooms allocated for the free rooms, so you have to be flexible. We've booked them in January, March, September, and most recently June! The free night does not include club level.  We've been offered to upgrade our reservation to club for a fee- it's usually around $90.  We've done this as we've had a continuing reservation on club level. 

With your current reservation, you'd still have to call, get the certificate, and call that number to check availability. If you're staying more than one night, I'm sure you could use the certificate for the free night and modify your existing reservation.


----------



## pattyw

damo said:


> What?  I'm a platinum member and got no email.  That's disappointing about it...definitely will change the way I book.



I was surprised to get the e-mail.  We've been YouFirst members for years, but we usually stay at the Hard Rock so we've not accrued enough stays with You First to get us to an upper level.


----------



## damo

pattyw said:


> I was surprised to get the e-mail.  We've been YouFirst members for years, but we usually stay at the Hard Rock so we've not accrued enough stays with You First to get us to an upper level.



When did the email go out?  Looked through my spam and nothing there either.


----------



## pattyw

damo said:


> When did the email go out?  Looked through my spam and nothing there either.



Mine is dated 6/6. I could post it but I'm not sure I'm allowed to do that.


----------



## damo

pattyw said:


> Mine is dated 6/6. I could post it but I'm not sure I'm allowed to do that.



I just started a new thread and posted the email I found posted somewhere else.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

pattyw said:


> When you accrue enough points for a free night (in Orlando its 30,000), you call the Hard Rock Rewards number and get a free night certificate issued.  Then you call the number on the certificate to check for room availability. There's only so many rooms allocated for the free rooms, so you have to be flexible. We've booked them in January, March, September, and most recently June! The free night does not include club level.  We've been offered to upgrade our reservation to club for a fee- it's usually around $90.  We've done this as we've had a continuing reservation on club level.
> 
> With your current reservation, you'd still have to call, get the certificate, and call that number to check availability. If you're staying more than one night, I'm sure you could use the certificate for the free night and modify your existing reservation.



Thanks, Patty!  Just got off the phone.  Was able to use the free night for the first night of my stay which was a Saturday night, so saved on the weekend rate.  Modified the rest of my ressie.  I then called HRH directly to make sure everything was good with both reservations and they told me that although not guaranteed, I should probably be able to stay in the same room for the entire trip.  Still have to show up for new room keys, etc., but the process was easy enough.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## pattyw

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Thanks, Patty!  Just got off the phone.  Was able to use the free night for the first night of my stay which was a Saturday night, so saved on the weekend rate.  Modified the rest of my ressie.  I then called HRH directly to make sure everything was good with both reservations and they told me that although not guaranteed, I should probably be able to stay in the same room for the entire trip.  Still have to show up for new room keys, etc., but the process was easy enough.  Thanks for the help!



That's great news! They are very good at the HRH! In all the stays we've had we've never had to move rooms.  We've had free nights followed by paid nights as well as AP discounted nights followed by stay more save more or rack rates.  We always call beforehand to link the reservations and verify upon check in. We just go down and get new room keys the morning of the new reservation. The four free nights we've received since becoming Hard Rock Rewards members has saved us a lot of $$- it makes staying there often very much worth it! 

Please come back and share the details of your stay at HRH and vacation! I love reading about other's vacations- it's like I'm there, too!


----------



## mmouse50

Can you request a late check out (1:00 pm) if so, where do you do it - I am staying on club level if that matters.


----------



## pattyw

mmouse50 said:


> Can you request a late check out (1:00 pm) if so, where do you do it - I am staying on club level if that matters.



Yes- we've received noon no problem.  I haven't asked for 1pm, but if they are able to accommodate you, they will! And even when we don't ask for a late checkout, we sometimes stay in the room until 11:30 or so- the housekeepers have never rushed us!

I've asked the club concierge to call for us. They are happy to do so. Or you could call star service from your room if you prefer .


----------



## ilanakan

Hey guys,  I have a question.
We want to stay at Hard Rock Hotel for our upcoming trip in Jan 2019.  My DH & myself, 2 DD's all grown up & our little DD, aged 11.

We love club level & want to enjoy access this time too.
I've been trying to find our info but can't find anything, so I'm asking you guys, if anyone knows the answer:

The double queen room seems quite small for all 5 of us.  Is there a possibility to get one of the bigger rooms/suites with access to the club?  Any other available options without breaking the bank?

Thanks Y'all


----------



## schumigirl

ilanakan said:


> Hey guys,  I have a question.
> We want to stay at Hard Rock Hotel for our upcoming trip in Jan 2019.  My DH & myself, 2 DD's all grown up & our little DD, aged 11.
> 
> We love club level & want to enjoy access this time too.
> I've been trying to find our info but can't find anything, so I'm asking you guys, if anyone knows the answer:
> 
> The double queen room seems quite small for all 5 of us.  Is there a possibility to get one of the bigger rooms/suites with access to the club?  Any other available options without breaking the bank?
> 
> Thanks Y'all



If available you can add Club to any room. 

Have a look on the booking site you use and see the rooms available and whether Club is an option. There are bigger suites available.


----------



## ilanakan

schumigirl said:


> If available you can add Club to any room.
> 
> Have a look on the booking site you use and see the rooms available and whether Club is an option. There are bigger suites available.



Looked up Universal Studios site - want to book a package.  Nothing there about availability of club level with the bigger rooms.


----------



## damo

ilanakan said:


> Looked up Universal Studios site - want to book a package.  Nothing there about availability of club level with the bigger rooms.



https://www.universalorlando.com/we.../hard-rock-hotel/club-level-rooms.html#Suites

Not sure if these are available for your dates.


----------



## pattyw

Deluxe rooms are bookable for regular rooms but not club level.  There are some deluxe rooms on club- you can put a request in on your reservation or request upon check-in. We've received complimentary upgrades to a deluxe room on the club floor.  You also can't book pool or garden view.  For club level, the room choices I've seen are 2 queen, king, king suite, Future rock star suite, Graceland suite. 

We like a quiet room away from the lounge. I call the hotel and put it on our reservation and they have always met that request. We have had to wait until our room was ready a few times so that they could meet our request rather than taking a ready room.  But, we are happy to wait for  room as we requested.


----------



## schumigirl

ilanakan said:


> Looked up Universal Studios site - want to book a package.  Nothing there about availability of club level with the bigger rooms.



Sometimes if you call them they can help. 

I was helping friends plan a trip last year and managed to book a bigger room for them over the phone as online wouldn't let me add Club. Whether it just became available I`m not sure, but they will help you if they can.


----------



## pattyw

We stayed at HRH a couple of weeks ago in a Club King Suite.  It was VERY nice! It overlooked the pool and park.  Here are some pictures:


----------



## 123SA

We'll be arriving before check in time, around 11am.   I'm assuming I can leave my luggage when I check in.  Will they bring my luggage to my room when it is ready while I am at the park or will I need to check back in at the front desk or luggage services when we return from the parks and arrange for it to go to the room? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pattyw

Here are a few more:
  



And the view from our room:


----------



## pattyw

123SA said:


> We'll be arriving before check in time, around 11am.   I'm assuming I can leave my luggage when I check in.  Will they bring my luggage to my room when it is ready while I am at the park or will I need to check back in at the front desk or luggage services when we return from the parks and arrange for it to go to the room?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



They'll keep your luggage at bell services and you can call them to deliver it to your room when it is ready and you are there. When we were there a couple of weeks ago, our room wasn't ready and we got a text later with our room number. We were able to use the same keys we received upon check-in to get into our room. We called bell services to deliver our luggage. Have a great time!


----------



## Koz

We have a request already on file for a deluxe 2 queen club room. I know that there are very little rooms in this category, and I know that they aren't guaranteed. That being said, does anyone know if the order in which they give out these rooms is on (1) the basis of who checks in first on that day, or (2) the order in which people make their request?  We are leaving Marathon FL and driving to Orlando on the day in question, so we won't be getting there until at least noon, best case scenario. Thanks for any info.


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> We have a request already on file for a deluxe 2 queen club room. I know that there are very little rooms in this category, and I know that they aren't guaranteed. That being said, does anyone know if the order in which they give out these rooms is on (1) the basis of who checks in first on that day, or (2) the order in which people make their request?  We are leaving Marathon FL and driving to Orlando on the day in question, so we won't be getting there until at least noon, best case scenario. Thanks for any info.



Over the last few years, we've received a deluxe club room three different times- and we didn't request it. So, I would say if you have the request noted on your reservation, you have a good shot at getting one if  available. I would call again a few days prior to arrival just to be sure it is noted on your reservation and advise of your arrival time.  Sending  your way that you get the deluxe room!!


----------



## Koz

pattyw said:


> Over the last few years, we've received a deluxe club room three different times- and we didn't request it. So, I would say if you have the request noted on your reservation, you have a good shot at getting one if  available. I would call again a few days prior to arrival just to be sure it is noted on your reservation and advise of your arrival time.  Sending  your way that you get the deluxe room!!


Thanks very much for your info and positive vibes, Patty. Now, if you could only tell me that the humidity level would be tolerable in late August it would be a "win"


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> Thanks very much for your info and positive vibes, Patty. Now, if you could only tell me that the humidity level would be tolerable in late August it would be a "win"



Don't we all wish that could be true!!! You're guaranteed good pool days!! and you're a short walk from the parks back to the hotel so you can go to the club lounge and have a drink, a snack and recharge!!


----------



## Koz

pattyw said:


> Don't we all wish that could be true!!! You're guaranteed good pool days!! and you're a short walk from the parks back to the hotel so you can go to the club lounge and have a drink, a snack and recharge!!


I'm at the point now where I'm figuring 2 to 3 hours at the parks in the morning, then pool for 4 hours, then parks for a few more hours in the evening. Is there a good amount of relief in the humidity once a strong storm rolls through?


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> I'm at the point now where I'm figuring 2 to 3 hours at the parks in the morning, then pool for 4 hours, then parks for a few more hours in the evening. Is there a good amount of relief in the humidity once a strong storm rolls through?



I like your strategy!! I would say, yes, you'll feel relief after the afternoon rain.  Last year we were at Volcano Bay and it was cloudy and then it rained.  We were even a little chilly doing the water rides that afternoon!


----------



## 123SA

Koz said:


> We have a request already on file for a deluxe 2 queen club room. I know that there are very little rooms in this category, and I know that they aren't guaranteed. That being said, does anyone know if the order in which they give out these rooms is on (1) the basis of who checks in first on that day, or (2) the order in which people make their request?  We are leaving Marathon FL and driving to Orlando on the day in question, so we won't be getting there until at least noon, best case scenario. Thanks for any info.




This question confuses me. I booked and paid extra for a deluxe two queen room.


----------



## pattyw

123SA said:


> This question confuses me. I booked and paid extra for a deluxe two queen room.



A deluxe room is a bookable room category for non club rooms and is more expensive.  There are some deluxe rooms on the club floor, but you cannot book those.  They are by request only and if you do get one it is the same price as a regular club room.


----------



## Koz

123SA said:


> This question confuses me. I booked and paid extra for a deluxe two queen room.



It's like a wild unicorn- rare.........


----------



## psac

pattyw said:


> We stayed at HRH a couple of weeks ago in a Club King Suite.  It was VERY nice! It overlooked the pool and park.  Here are some pictures:
> View attachment 335263 View attachment 335264 View attachment 335265 View attachment 335266



Huge room!


----------



## pattyw

psac said:


> Huge room!



It was VERY nice!! We got a great AP rate!! It had two connecting doors, so if you have a large group you could book the suite and also 2 regular rooms!


----------



## jeanelle

I have a weird question.  Does HRH have bar soap or bath gel?


----------



## psac

jeanelle said:


> I have a weird question.  Does HRH have bar soap or bath gel?



Yes!

(Meaning they actually have both.  )


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

jeanelle said:


> I have a weird question.  Does HRH have bar soap or bath gel?


 Yeah!!! It smells awesome IMO also!!!


----------



## 123SA

There was shower gel in the shower.  Bar soap by the sink, but I'm not sure if it was in the shower too.


----------



## pattyw

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yeah!!! It smells awesome IMO also!!!



I agree!! I like to take a couple home!!


----------



## Koz

Another question, and only for the wife because I'm experiencing a "deficit," are the hairdryers offered @ HRH regular size or the little plug in the wall type?


----------



## macraven

_Yup 
Hair dryers are there_


----------



## jeanelle

Great to hear.  I hate using shower gel!


----------



## psac

Koz said:


> Another question, and only for the wife because I'm experiencing a "deficit," are the hairdryers offered @ HRH regular size or the little plug in the wall type?



We were in club, but it shouldn’t make a difference, my wife, who is very picky, thought the hairdryer was very good.


----------



## pattyw

psac said:


> We were in club, but it shouldn’t make a difference, my wife, who is very picky, thought the hairdryer was very good.



We usually bring our own hair dryer, but if we are getting ready at the same time, one of us uses the hotel hair dryer.  I agree it's a good hair dryer!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Koz said:


> Another question, and only for the wife because I'm experiencing a "deficit," are the hairdryers offered @ HRH regular size or the little plug in the wall type?



HAHA me too, funny thing is though all that weight I lost off the top I used to be straight up 6’ now I’m easily 6’5” on my knees now........


----------



## PixieT78

Is the use of the fitness centre complimentary for onsite guests?


----------



## macraven

_Yes_


----------



## Disney Ron

We are staying at the HRH in less than 2 weeks for 3 days and I just signed up for the Hard Rock Rewards. Will we earn points on the money we are paying for the hotel even though we joined the program after the room was booked?


----------



## pattyw

Disney Ron said:


> We are staying at the HRH in less than 2 weeks for 3 days and I just signed up for the Hard Rock Rewards. Will we earn points on the money we are paying for the hotel even though we joined the program after the room was booked?



Sure!! Make sure you tell them upon check-in you're a rewards member and that it's on your room. Do you have your membership card? You can print it from the website.  I'd take that just in case you need to show them the number. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Disney Ron

pattyw said:


> Sure!! Make sure you tell them upon check-in you're a rewards member and that it's on your room. Do you have your membership card? You can print it from the website.  I'd take that just in case you need to show them the number.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks patty. I actually have my card on their app so I'll be able to show them that at check in.


----------



## pattyw

Disney Ron said:


> Thanks patty. I actually have my card on their app so I'll be able to show them that at check in.




You should also get your welcome amenity- A Hard Rock rewards pin!


----------



## Disney Ron

pattyw said:


> You should also get your welcome amenity- A Hard Rock rewards pin!



Thanks didn't realize I'd get a pin. Now that'll be something for my 2 kids to fight over.


----------



## pattyw

Disney Ron said:


> Thanks didn't realize I'd get a pin. Now that'll be something for my 2 kids to fight over.



 I remember those days- had to get 2 of everything!  Ask for 2 or let me know- I've got a few extra! We get one each time we're there!


----------



## mmouse50

Is it a pain to check out and check back in?  I am staying 2 nights in December was able to get a good rate for Pool View 1 night with APH discount but the other Pool View night will have to be at the seasonal rate, hence I have 2 reservation numbers.  So I am assuming that I will have to check out and then check back in and might have to change rooms - I don't really have a problem with all of that but just wondering if it is really a pain.
On the second night I requested early check in when I booked it.

I did call the 800 number to ask them exactly what I needed to do, and the person on the phone wasn't exactly helpful except that they cancelled my second night and told me to book the APH rate room on the internet.  Can you link the 2 reservations together so that you MIGHT not have to change rooms?


----------



## pattyw

mmouse50 said:


> Is it a pain to check out and check back in?  I am staying 2 nights in December was able to get a good rate for Pool View 1 night with APH discount but the other Pool View night will have to be at the seasonal rate, hence I have 2 reservation numbers.  So I am assuming that I will have to check out and then check back in and might have to change rooms - I don't really have a problem with all of that but just wondering if it is really a pain.
> On the second night I requested early check in when I booked it.
> 
> I did call the 800 number to ask them exactly what I needed to do, and the person on the phone wasn't exactly helpful except that they cancelled my second night and told me to book the APH rate room on the internet.  Can you link the 2 reservations together so that you MIGHT not have to change rooms?



We've done this a few times and it's painless! As long as you have the same room type, you won't have to change rooms.  You will have to go down to the front desk and get new room keys.  When you check in, remind them of the continuing reservation.  I usually call a few weeks before and put in room requests and go over my continuing reservation then. Call the hotel direct, not the 800 number and ask to put in room requests.  They are wonderful at HRH! They will make this very easy for you. In all the times we've stayed there and had two reservations, we've not had to change rooms!  You will have an awesome time!


----------



## mmouse50

Thanks!


----------



## robl45

Does anyone know if the kitchen still does the Magician and is it still on FridayNights?


----------



## psac

robl45 said:


> Does anyone know if the kitchen still does the Magician and is it still on FridayNights?



We ate there in May on a Friday night at about 6pm, and saw no sign of a Magician, but we hadn’t heard of one, so we didn’t ask. 

They definitely stopped the Saturday night characters they used to have. 

Side note, we ate there twice (our first night and last night), and enjoyed the meal both times!


----------



## pattyw

psac said:


> Side note, we ate there twice (our first night and last night), and enjoyed the meal both times!



Love The Kitchen!! Great food(the Mac & cheese is amazing!) great service, great location by the pool!! We've eaten outside in good weather- just lovely!


----------



## pattyw

We had lunch at The Kitchen yesterday. Lovely restaurant- yummy lunch!!


----------



## Koz

Just need confirmation please- has the Club Lounge been renovated recently?


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> Just need confirmation please- has the Club Lounge been renovated recently?



No- still the same.


----------



## Koz

^ Looks great thanks so much for sharing the photos!


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> ^ Looks great thanks so much for sharing the photos!



 

It's a favorite place


----------



## daraus

I have stayed at PBR and RPR many times. First time here at HRH. I have a pool view booked. Where are the best rooms for location to pool,parks and Kitchen restaurant?


----------



## pattyw

daraus said:


> I have stayed at PBR and RPR many times. First time here at HRH. I have a pool view booked. Where are the best rooms for location to pool,parks and Kitchen restaurant?



The lobby is on the 3rd floor; pool, walkway to parks, and The Kitchen are on the first floor. So, a first floor room will have the easiest assess.


----------



## daraus

Thanks Pattyw


----------



## pattyw

daraus said:


> Thanks Pattyw




You can also call the hotel direct to put in a room request-ask for a 1st floor room close to pool and walkway . We put in a room request each time we stay and they are very good about honoring them.


----------



## daraus

Awesome.  Getting ready to call now.


----------



## psac

daraus said:


> I have stayed at PBR and RPR many times. First time here at HRH. I have a pool view booked. Where are the best rooms for location to pool,parks and Kitchen restaurant?



Really the hotel isn’t that big. I think any location is fine really. Personally we’re not a fan of first floor rooms because then people can look in the room, so we have to keep the curtains closed the whole time...


----------



## babesboo99

Getting ready to book our trips for next October was thinking of HRH this time.  I was wondering about the future rock star suites. Has anyone stayed in them are they worth the money, also what has been the cheapest someone has paid for them? Just trying to figure out if its worth the money


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

babesboo99 said:


> Getting ready to book our trips for next October was thinking of HRH this time.  I was wondering about the future rock star suites. Has anyone stayed in them are they worth the money, also what has been the cheapest someone has paid for them? Just trying to figure out if its worth the money



Cheapest I have seen is around $400 for a standard and $475 for CL and FYI there are only 3 in the CL category on 7th floor, also these suites are bigger than the themed suites at PB and RP.

Those rates were AP also.


----------



## pattyw

The Future Rock Star suites look amazing! Even as adults, i'd love to stay in one sometime!


----------



## Koz

It doesn't get any better than Nan in the Club Lounge


----------



## pattyw

Koz said:


> It doesn't get any better than Nan in the Club Lounge



Are you there now?  We love Nan! She is the sweetest person!


----------



## KateSpade79

At HRH now staying on club level. We found out upon check in that the lounge is being renovated/expanded. Our first 2 days the regular lounge was open and today it moved to a ballroom off the 3rd floor lobby. It would have been nice to know this ahead of time because it might have changed our mind (not sure??). It is not a huge deal but it really changes the convenience of it....especially if you want to take food to your room. This is our first trip staying here and ever staying club level and even though it was small I liked it much better than the ballroom with no character or fun. I didn't ask how long the renovations will take but will ask tomorrow.


----------



## Koz

We wrapped a stay from Aug 23 to the 31 at HRH, Club Level, Room 7134, and had a blast.  Our room was awesome, save for the lone palm tree that's taken over most of our window overlooking the pool. Not a big deal, as you could still see the pool and had an awesome view of the parks and the light show/fireworks.  The staff on club level exceeded our expectations. Everyone was friendly and looking to go out of their way for you.  Special shout out to Nann of course.   I was worried about not getting a deluxe 2 queen room on Club Level as it meant that we had to use a rollaway bed, but it really didn't matter as the extra bed wasn't in the way at all.  Looking back at my folio now I just noticed that they never charged us for the bed. During our stay, the guest count was probably 80% Brits, 15% Brazilian and 5% other, including us.  It was such a calm, relaxing, vibe at the hotel, where everyone just seemed to go with the flow.  Offerings at the Club lounge were great, though I called out at least one person a day for using their hands and not the utensils- the best one being a teenage girl who was "sniffing" the fresh whip cream at desert hour.   
We used Yeti cups to bring our own alcohol down to the pool, and had different meals from the quick serve location over several days- we enjoyed the food.  It was never difficult finding seating near the pool and the lifeguards really did a great job of keeping everything in order. There's one head pool guy in a black shirt who walks the property like a sentry, and he really takes his job seriously.  It shows in the way those under him run the pool deck throughout the day.
The convenience of staying so close to the parks cannot be overlooked. The fact that after leaving hotel property it took you less than 5 minutes to make it to the park was just awesome.
Check in and out were a breeze, and thanks for advising me to register for Rock Royalty in advance. It helped. Was also great that the hotel honored our request for pool facing, away from elevators and vending. In fact, we were the last room at the end of the hall, closest to the stairs which were never used by anyone.
Thanks to everyone for providing info and tips along the way, as they really helped in making our stay a great one.  Probably going to take a year off before going back, as we don't want to make it feel as though we are doing the same thing over again in a short timeframe, but we will absolutely be back!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Koz said:


> We wrapped a stay from Aug 23 to the 31 at HRH, Club Level, Room 7134, and had a blast.  Our room was awesome, save for the lone palm tree that's taken over most of our window overlooking the pool. Not a big deal, as you could still see the pool and had an awesome view of the parks and the light show/fireworks.  The staff on club level exceeded our expectations. Everyone was friendly and looking to go out of their way for you.  Special shout out to Nann of course.   I was worried about not getting a deluxe 2 queen room on Club Level as it meant that we had to use a rollaway bed, but it really didn't matter as the extra bed wasn't in the way at all.  Looking back at my folio now I just noticed that they never charged us for the bed. During our stay, the guest count was probably 80% Brits, 15% Brazilian and 5% other, including us.  It was such a calm, relaxing, vibe at the hotel, where everyone just seemed to go with the flow.  Offerings at the Club lounge were great, though I called out at least one person a day for using their hands and not the utensils- the best one being a teenage girl who was "sniffing" the fresh whip cream at desert hour.
> We used Yeti cups to bring our own alcohol down to the pool, and had different meals from the quick serve location over several days- we enjoyed the food.  It was never difficult finding seating near the pool and the lifeguards really did a great job of keeping everything in order. There's one head pool guy in a black shirt who walks the property like a sentry, and he really takes his job seriously.  It shows in the way those under him run the pool deck throughout the day.
> The convenience of staying so close to the parks cannot be overlooked. The fact that after leaving hotel property it took you less than 5 minutes to make it to the park was just awesome.
> Check in and out were a breeze, and thanks for advising me to register for Rock Royalty in advance. It helped. Was also great that the hotel honored our request for pool facing, away from elevators and vending. In fact, we were the last room at the end of the hall, closest to the stairs which were never used by anyone.
> Thanks to everyone for providing info and tips along the way, as they really helped in making our stay a great one.  Probably going to take a year off before going back, as we don't want to make it feel as though we are doing the same thing over again in a short timeframe, but we will absolutely be back!



Sounds like you had a wonderful time!!!

Did you take any pics of your room you could post please I’m trying to remember if this is a room we once stayed in maybe it was 7124?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

KateSpade79 said:


> At HRH now staying on club level. We found out upon check in that the lounge is being renovated/expanded. Our first 2 days the regular lounge was open and today it moved to a ballroom off the 3rd floor lobby. It would have been nice to know this ahead of time because it might have changed our mind (not sure??). It is not a huge deal but it really changes the convenience of it....especially if you want to take food to your room. This is our first trip staying here and ever staying club level and even though it was small I liked it much better than the ballroom with no character or fun. I didn't ask how long the renovations will take but will ask tomorrow.



Understand your feelings 100% 

The HR Lounge has needed an update for sometime now IMO, this is great to hear.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Understand your feelings 100%
> 
> The HR Lounge has needed an update for sometime now IMO, this is great to hear.



It certainly has..........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

This lounge thing has me excited and curious, I had to call a friend inside to get a little more info. Supposed to be 2-3 weeks if that, at this point, and making some physical changes to gain more seating, walls will be moved or removed, new appliances to be installed as well.


----------



## Koz

Having just been in the lounge, I'm wondering what they have in mind as seating was already pretty tight, unless of course they planned to take over space on either side of the lounge.  I thought that the space to the right of the lounge doors was access to the freight elevator. Looks like we just made it in right before the renovation.


----------



## pattyw

We'll be checking in on 9/27- excited to see what's in store for the lounge!


----------



## cheerbaybee

Thanks for the update on the club lounge!! We will be staying there December 19th and I am really interested in what the have in store.  We stayed there last year and found the lounge super small. There was no way we were getting a seat during peak times ( breakfast, evening). I just wonder where exactly there is room to expand? Does anyone have any ideas where it could expand to? The Portofino lounge is huge with two additional rooms for extra seating. 

Excited to hear about the changes!


----------



## Koz

One thing I did notice during our recent stay was that during busy times, people were really good about eating and then getting up when they saw others standing. Nobody monopolized tables or otherwise held them for unreasonable periods of time.  It was quite refreshing to see actually.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

cheerbaybee said:


> Thanks for the update on the club lounge!! We will be staying there December 19th and I am really interested in what the have in store.  We stayed there last year and found the lounge super small. There was no way we were getting a seat during peak times ( breakfast, evening). I just wonder where exactly there is room to expand? Does anyone have any ideas where it could expand to? The Portofino lounge is huge with two additional rooms for extra seating.
> 
> Excited to hear about the changes!



What I was told was that they didn’t want to go out further than what the lounge already is so they are reshaping the lounge within the perimeter as you know it already, anxious to see what actually is done!!!


----------



## pattyw

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> What I was told was that they didn’t want to go out further than what the lounge already is so they are reshaping the lounge within the perimeter as you know it already, anxious to see what actually is done!!!



We stopped by the HRH today to have lunch at The Kitchen.  I talked to the concierge in the lobby- that also work up in the lounge at times. They said that they are taking out the couches in the back- taking out the wall divider where the computers are and putting in a counter area and standing tables. They are supposed to reopen later next week. So, yep- not an expansion, but a redo. Can't wait to see it on the 27th!


----------



## karaintn

Any update on the Club Lounge?  Is it back open yet?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## pattyw

We're checking in on the 27th - will update and if the lounge is back on the 7th floor- will share pictures!


----------



## schumigirl

Some Club Lounge pictures.......We were very kindly given access to the HRH Club Lounge on the 7th floor now it has had a it`s little revamp.

It is the smallest of the Deluxe hotels Club Lounges, but the added bench seats make it appear slightly more spacious. 

Will put them in first post too.........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Some Club Lounge pictures.......We were very kindly given access to the HRH Club Lounge on the 7th floor now it has had a it`s little revamp.
> 
> It is the smallest of the Deluxe hotels Club Lounges, but the added bench seats make it appear slightly more spacious.
> 
> Will put them in first post too.........




Thanks for the photo update, looks like all they did was take out the couch/bench in the corner and took one portion of a wall out and put a counter top in. Really it looks like maybe 2-4 seats actually gained. I know we’re on HR thread but have you had any new info on the RP lounge refurb? Will you be there when it’s done or will it be after you leave? Also looks like a new beverage machine?

Thanks Carole!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Thanks for the photo update, looks like all they did was take out the couch/bench in the corner and took one portion of a wall out and put a counter top in. Really it looks like maybe 2-4 seats actually gained. I know we’re on HR thread but have you had any new info on the RP lounge refurb? Will you be there when it’s done or will it be after you leave? Also looks like a new beverage machine?
> 
> Thanks Carole!!!



You are welcome. 

Yes, new coffee machine that is very popular........I think I’m always surprised how small that Lounge is!

They’re doing good with RP refurb. No definite date being publicly released as to completion date.


----------



## Koz

Nice Job, HRH. I think that taking out the couches was a good thing. They always appeared to be dirty and "sagging" if that makes any sense. The new touches are much cleaner.  It's a small lounge but very efficiently run, and in the week spent there it seemed as though guests were very respectful when it came to giving up a table if they were done.


----------



## psac

Yeah it doesn’t seem like they really added that many seats, but it does look more open.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I still think that they should get that lounge to feel more like your at a backstage party at a concert, have some speakers dedicated to only playing some slight crowd noise, then motion sensors near the door and the crowd gets louder as you’re ready to walk on stage to rock and roll!!!!!


----------



## pattyw

We will be checking in this Thursday for nine days.  Please let me know if you'd like any information and I'll report back!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Just got back from a great stay at HRH!  Had a really nice room location, floor 5 right by the elevator.

We have stayed at HRH five times now and this time the bathroom configuration really annoyed me. No shelves in the outside sink area, no shelves in the shower area and the door so tight it's hard to get into the shower area.  

I remembered the lack of shelving and brought an over the door shoe organizer for all of our toiletries. The bathroom door is so thick we could not hang it. I ended up hanging it on the shower curtain rod.

The beds and pillows are super comfortable. The two chairs by the window seem useless. They were just used to hold our stuff.

The location is fantastic, really love how quickly I can walk to the parks. The pool was so fun, great DJ and pool games for the kids.

All in all a great stay, we will keep staying at HRH. If anybody has any tips on how to organize your stuff in that bathroom I would appreciate it


----------



## pattyw

heidijanesmith said:


> If anybody has any tips on how to organize your stuff in that bathroom I would appreciate it



We bring small baskets that we put our stuff in on the outside sink area. It makes it easier to organize all the toiletries. We can stack things in the baskets.   Yes- shelves would be nice- especially in the bathroom by the sink. I like that sink but there's no place to put anything.


----------



## ajb_tic_tac

Have booked a standard room.  Any room location recommendations?  We will mostly be going to parks/citywalk.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

pattyw said:


> We will be checking in this Thursday for nine days.  Please let me know if you'd like any information and I'll report back!



Have fun!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ajb_tic_tac said:


> Have booked a standard room.  Any room location recommendations?  We will mostly be going to parks/citywalk.



If it’s not important to be close to an elevator and if you plan on mostly walking over to the parks we have requested rooms near the south pool entrance, if wanting to take the boats more often maybe request something near an elevator to be more centrally located.


----------



## pattyw

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Have fun!!!



Thanks!! The hotel is wonderful and the club staff are amazing!! They are truly making our vacation extra special!


----------



## Roxyfire

Just returned from a great 2 night stay at Hard Rock! We normally stay at Portofino but this time I found a better rate and saved a few bucks in the process. We were not disappointed to be somewhere new at all. I think it'll be hard to choose between the two in the future. The walk to Studios was a bit longer than I expected but still pretty close. I still opted to use the boat a couple times but I'm glad walking is a viable option. We had a nice room on the 2nd floor and I loved how close everything was. The pool bar was great, food was good and drinks were even better. Thanks to whoever suggested that I put my birthday on my booking, I got a free drink out of it. Next time I'll probably request a higher floor but overall we really enjoyed it. With the Loews program ending I can see Hard Rock being in more demand since they have a good rewards program and lots of hotels across the country.


----------



## pattyw

Roxyfire said:


> Just returned from a great 2 night stay at Hard Rock! We normally stay at Portofino but this time I found a better rate and saved a few bucks in the process. We were not disappointed to be somewhere new at all. I think it'll be hard to choose between the two in the future. The walk to Studios was a bit longer than I expected but still pretty close. I still opted to use the boat a couple times but I'm glad walking is a viable option. We had a nice room on the 2nd floor and I loved how close everything was. The pool bar was great, food was good and drinks were even better. Thanks to whoever suggested that I put my birthday on my booking, I got a free drink out of it. Next time I'll probably request a higher floor but overall we really enjoyed it. With the Loews program ending I can see Hard Rock being in more demand since they have a good rewards program and lots of hotels across the country.



We just returned too!! We love the Hard Rock Rewards program! We've received 4 free nights over the last few years and just accrued another on this trip! It's a wonderful hotel!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Roxyfire said:


> Just returned from a great 2 night stay at Hard Rock! We normally stay at Portofino but this time I found a better rate and saved a few bucks in the process. We were not disappointed to be somewhere new at all. I think it'll be hard to choose between the two in the future. The walk to Studios was a bit longer than I expected but still pretty close. I still opted to use the boat a couple times but I'm glad walking is a viable option. We had a nice room on the 2nd floor and I loved how close everything was. The pool bar was great, food was good and drinks were even better. Thanks to whoever suggested that I put my birthday on my booking, I got a free drink out of it. Next time I'll probably request a higher floor but overall we really enjoyed it. With the Loews program ending I can see Hard Rock being in more demand since they have a good rewards program and lots of hotels across the country.



We have a hard time picking from all 3 of them that offer EP...


----------



## PantherPete

schumigirl said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Yes, new coffee machine that is very popular........I think I’m always surprised how small that Lounge is!
> 
> They’re doing good with RP refurb. No definite date being publicly released as to completion date.



They need to put a walking (conveyor belt) toaster in.  Tradional toasters are a major bottleneck on busy mornings.


----------



## schumigirl

PantherPete said:


> They need to put a walking (conveyor belt) toaster in.  Tradional toasters are a major bottleneck on busy mornings.



Do you mean at HRH??

Never noticed a bottleneck at the toasters in RP Lounge, even on busy mornings in all our visits. 

They are an idea though.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Do you mean at HRH??
> 
> Never noticed a bottleneck at the toasters in RP Lounge, even on busy mornings in all our visits.
> 
> They are an idea though.




We’re going to make a bottleneck though if we keep talking about jelly and cream cheese toast.....


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We’re going to make a bottleneck though if we keep talking about jelly and cream cheese toast.....



lol...…..

Maybe keep it to ourselves


----------



## awfpack

We are staying here for our very first visit to Universal.  Does anyone know anything about the Hard Rock reward program?


----------



## schumigirl

From their website...….

https://members.hardrock.com/rewards-home


----------



## pattyw

awfpack said:


> We are staying here for our very first visit to Universal.  Does anyone know anything about the Hard Rock reward program?



It's a great program! We are members and stay at HRH frequently.  To date, we have received 4 free nights that we have used in Orlando plus we have another 2 more free nights that we will use on future trips! 

We also just received a BOGO dinner at Hard Rock Cafe for DH's birthday!


----------



## awfpack

pattyw said:


> It's a great program! We are members and stay at HRH frequently.  To date, we have received 4 free nights that we have used in Orlando plus we have another 2 more free nights that we will use on future trips!
> 
> We also just received a BOGO dinner at Hard Rock Cafe for DH's birthday!



We booked our room at the HR but I had not joined the club yet.  Is there a way to get points for this upcoming stay in December?


----------



## pattyw

awfpack said:


> We booked our room at the HR but I had not joined the club yet.  Is there a way to get points for this upcoming stay in December?



When you check in, ask them to add your Hard Rock rewards number to your reservation.  When we used it for the first time, I printed out the Rewards card with the number on it and showed it to the front desk. Once it's on your reservation, you'll get the points.  One time, we had two rooms booked, and didn't check if the rewards were on both rooms. We didn't receive the points for the second room. You can actually get points for a previous stay by going on the rewards website and clicking Request Visit Credit and they will add the points in.  You also get points at the Hard Rock hotel souvenir shop and the Hard Rock Cafe!

Make sure to ask for your welcome amenity- they will give you a Hard Rock rewards pin!


----------



## jeanelle

We check in on the 10th and I have put my rewards number on the reservation.  Can't wait to see how many points we earn.


----------



## pattyw

jeanelle said:


> We check in on the 10th and I have put my rewards number on the reservation.  Can't wait to see how many points we earn.



Four more days, Jeanelle!!!

Make sure you ask for your Hard Rock rewards amenity when you check in.  They have a cute pin!


----------



## jeanelle

pattyw said:


> Four more days, Jeanelle!!!
> 
> Make sure you ask for your Hard Rock rewards amenity when you check in.  They have a cute pin!



I will make sure I ask.  I have also ordered the amenity for my husband to be delivered to the room on Sunday while we are at the parks.  I went with the Deep Purple.  I actually printed out a copy of the card today to have it with me.  I received via email an offer for buy one entree, get one free for the Hard Rock Cafe.  I think we will definitely be using that!  

I am so excited!  Look for lots of pics when we get back.


----------



## pattyw

jeanelle said:


> I will make sure I ask.  I have also ordered the amenity for my husband to be delivered to the room on Sunday while we are at the parks.  I went with the Deep Purple.  I actually printed out a copy of the card today to have it with me.  I received via email an offer for buy one entree, get one free for the Hard Rock Cafe.  I think we will definitely be using that!
> 
> I am so excited!  Look for lots of pics when we get back.



DH will love it!!

Can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Hi guys. We will be staying at HRH for the first time (or any Universal hotel for that matter) over Christmas - leaving next week 

We have a garden view delux room (sleeps 5), standard level, not Concierge. I’ve got a few questions:

1.  Is there a coffee maker in the room? If so, is it K-cup, pot, or pre-filled baggies?

2.  It looks like refrigerator is standard now? Or do we have to request one?

3.  It looks like no microwave, correct?

4.  How bad is self parking? We’ve been to some hotels where Valet is a must or you will walk a mile to the car, but this property doesn’t look too big. Just trying to figure out if it’s worth the extra $9. 

5.  Do you get charging to the room privileges in the parks too, or just on the hotel grounds? 

I think that’s it for now, but I’m sure I’ll think of more while packing. Thank you!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Dr.Mickey said:


> Hi guys. We will be staying at HRH for the first time (or any Universal hotel for that matter) over Christmas - leaving next week
> 
> We have a garden view delux room (sleeps 5), standard level, not Concierge. I’ve got a few questions:
> 
> 1.  Is there a coffee maker in the room? If so, is it K-cup, pot, or pre-filled baggies?
> 
> K-cups.  They have generic (No-Name) French Roast, Decaf Coffee, and Green Tea pods, along with regular half and half and sugar/sweeteners.  Styrofoam cups, lids and stirrers also.  If you need extras of anything, call star service on the phone or text them on your cell. (They will text you shortly after you check into your room, that's how I communicate all my needs usually.)
> 
> 2.  It looks like refrigerator is standard now? Or do we have to request one?
> 
> Dorm size fridge in the rooms.
> 
> 3.  It looks like no microwave, correct?
> 
> No microwave.
> 
> 4.  How bad is self parking? We’ve been to some hotels where Valet is a must or you will walk a mile to the car, but this property doesn’t look too big. Just trying to figure out if it’s worth the extra $9.
> 
> Can't help you there.  We always Uber now.
> 
> 5.  Do you get charging to the room privileges in the parks too, or just on the hotel grounds?
> 
> Yes, you can charge food and souvenirs in the park, also in City Walk restaurants, movie theater, etc.  I did use my Starbucks app whenever I went into Starbucks.
> 
> I think that’s it for now, but I’m sure I’ll think of more while packing. Thank you!



I'm so jealous!  We just got back yesterday, and the weather back in New England is a BIT colder, lol.  You'll love the deluxe room, and don't hesitate to text or call Star Service on the room phone if you need anything, they are great there!  The hotel and the parks look so pretty with the Christmas decorations.  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Roxyfire

Dr.Mickey said:


> Hi guys. We will be staying at HRH for the first time (or any Universal hotel for that matter) over Christmas - leaving next week
> 
> We have a garden view delux room (sleeps 5), standard level, not Concierge. I’ve got a few questions:



I've got some answers!



> 1.  Is there a coffee maker in the room? If so, is it K-cup, pot, or pre-filled baggies?


It's a keurig and they do include some k-cups. French roast, decaf, and green tea



> 2.  It looks like refrigerator is standard now? Or do we have to request one?


Fridge is standard



> 3.  It looks like no microwave, correct?


Correct



> 4.  How bad is self parking? We’ve been to some hotels where Valet is a must or you will walk a mile to the car, but this property doesn’t look too big. Just trying to figure out if it’s worth the extra $9.



Totally unnecessary to valet, the parking is really close to the front of the hotel. I just pull up, unload my gear with bell services and park on my own. They are happy to hold your stuff until your room is ready. Parking is already expensive as it is, why add extra?



> 5.  Do you get charging to the room privileges in the parks too, or just on the hotel grounds?



Parks and hotel. I always have difficulty charging back to the room so I just use apple pay instead and have them put a small hold for incidentals.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cheerbaybee

I am checking in to this resort on Wednesday. We decided to go back to the Hard rock as our last stay was at the Portofino. I know that the hotel offers dining shuttles, however, is there a way to get a shuttle if you have spa reservations? I have a spa day planned and with the nasty weather due on Thursday I do not want us walking back an forth. 

Does the hotel offer anything like this? Should I just ask at check in?


----------



## schumigirl

cheerbaybee said:


> I am checking in to this resort on Wednesday. We decided to go back to the Hard rock as our last stay was at the Portofino. I know that the hotel offers dining shuttles, however, is there a way to get a shuttle if you have spa reservations? I have a spa day planned and with the nasty weather due on Thursday I do not want us walking back an forth.
> 
> Does the hotel offer anything like this? Should I just ask at check in?



You can utilise the ODC that sit outside the resorts.......this is free for you as a guest between resorts......except for a tip of course.

It will take you to PBH and you can ask for another to take you back again.


----------



## cheerbaybee

schumigirl said:


> You can utilise the ODC that sit outside the resorts.......this is free for you as a guest between resorts......except for a tip of course.
> 
> It will take you to PBH and you can ask for another to take you back again.



Thank you!! I remember reading the information about the demand cars but I searched and searched and could not find it. Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

cheerbaybee said:


> Thank you!! I remember reading the information about the demand cars but I searched and searched and could not find it. Thank you!



Glad to help.........


----------



## tlkscott

Can anyone tell me the locations for the King suites and/or the Future Rock Star suites? Are they located throughout the resort or in one section. We LOVED our location last month, we had room number 1154 it was right by the exit to the walkway and entrance to the pool.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Happy New Year!

We check in the 6th for a nice 4 night stay Santa delivered to us!

Can’t wait to be back!


----------



## wendlle

Does anyone know how easy it is to get a crib?
Looking at staying at HRH for 5 nights in September. Would like a King Room, 3 year old can use the pull out but our 10 month old will need a crib or pack n play. Just wondering if anyone has ever NOT been given one as of course it states "if available"


----------



## macraven

_Suggest you have the crib listed on your reservation you make

Also, call a few days prior to your check in and verify you will get the crib_


----------



## Hayduke

After our last two trips to RPR, we decided that this year--with the lobby renovations in mind--we should branch out and try HRH. I booked a club-level king for myself, wife, and two 6 year olds. They are fine to sleep in a sleeper sofa, however I'm becoming concerned we'll get one. 

In the floor plans I saw a sofa and guessed it was a sleeper, but then I was reading somewhere (maybe Orlando informer?) that they aren't sleepers. So I called and asked and the somewhat helpful rep said that "some are and some aren't"... I asked her to put a request for one that is on our reservation, but I know that's not a guarantee.

Now other than clarification on the availability of sleeper sofas, my main question is should I call back and modify my reservation to request a Deluxe King? I think there are only 2 of those so I'm even more fearful I'd lose out on my main goal of ensuring I have a place for my kids to sleep. Thanks!


----------



## wendlle

Hayduke said:


> After our last two trips to RPR, we decided that this year--with the lobby renovations in mind--we should branch out and try HRH. I booked a club-level king for myself, wife, and two 6 year olds. They are fine to sleep in a sleeper sofa, however I'm becoming concerned we'll get one.
> 
> In the floor plans I saw a sofa and guessed it was a sleeper, but then I was reading somewhere (maybe Orlando informer?) that they aren't sleepers. So I called and asked and the somewhat helpful rep said that "some are and some aren't"... I asked her to put a request for one that is on our reservation, but I know that's not a guarantee.
> 
> Now other than clarification on the availability of sleeper sofas, my main question is should I call back and modify my reservation to request a Deluxe King? I think there are only 2 of those so I'm even more fearful I'd lose out on my main goal of ensuring I have a place for my kids to sleep. Thanks!



Surely they wouldn't put you in a room that only sleeps 2 if you have 4 people. In fact, it shouldn't even be an option to choose a room that sleeps 2 if you have correctly entered 4 people when doing the booking.


----------



## psac

Hayduke said:


> After our last two trips to RPR, we decided that this year--with the lobby renovations in mind--we should branch out and try HRH. I booked a club-level king for myself, wife, and two 6 year olds. They are fine to sleep in a sleeper sofa, however I'm becoming concerned we'll get one.
> 
> In the floor plans I saw a sofa and guessed it was a sleeper, but then I was reading somewhere (maybe Orlando informer?) that they aren't sleepers. So I called and asked and the somewhat helpful rep said that "some are and some aren't"... I asked her to put a request for one that is on our reservation, but I know that's not a guarantee.
> 
> Now other than clarification on the availability of sleeper sofas, my main question is should I call back and modify my reservation to request a Deluxe King? I think there are only 2 of those so I'm even more fearful I'd lose out on my main goal of ensuring I have a place for my kids to sleep. Thanks!



This past year we got one of the Deluxe King Club rooms and I’m pretty sure that I noticed the couch was a sleeper. (We didn’t need it but I remember mentioning it to my wife when I was just sitting on the couch.)

 

The year before we had a regular Club King room and I don’t remember whether the couch was a sleeper or not. 

 

 

That didn’t answer your question, but hope this helps!


----------



## Hayduke

psac said:


> This past year we got one of the Deluxe King Club rooms and I’m pretty sure that I noticed the couch was a sleeper. (We didn’t need it but I remember mentioning it to my wife when I was just sitting on the couch.)
> 
> View attachment 374731
> 
> The year before we had a regular Club King room and I don’t remember whether the couch was a sleeper or not.
> 
> View attachment 374737
> 
> View attachment 374738
> 
> That didn’t answer your question, but hope this helps!



Thanks! The photos are very helpful indeed. I guess worse case scenario we could fit them on the sectional. Did you have to request the deluxe, and do you know if I’m right that there’s only 2 on the floor?


----------



## Hayduke

wendlle said:


> Surely they wouldn't put you in a room that only sleeps 2 if you have 4 people. In fact, it shouldn't even be an option to choose a room that sleeps 2 if you have correctly entered 4 people when doing the booking.



Good point. I guess at this point I’m also trying to maximize comfort of everyone. Plus from experiences in the past I’ve learned to not always trust hotel reservation systems.


----------



## Suprachica79

Why not just switch to a club 2 queen?


----------



## Hayduke

Just for more space. From the floor plans it looked like while not sleeping there’s more room for the kiddos to run around in the king.


----------



## Suprachica79

Makes sense, wondering if there is a deluxe 2 queen that affords some more room. Don’t forget with club level you don’t have to be cooped up in the room either, I know we saw lots of kids in the club lounge at Portofino at off hours for the tv and space.


----------



## psac

Hayduke said:


> Thanks! The photos are very helpful indeed. I guess worse case scenario we could fit them on the sectional. Did you have to request the deluxe, and do you know if I’m right that there’s only 2 on the floor?



No we didn’t specifically request the Deluxe, that’s just what we got, we didn’t make any request at all. Not sure about how many there are, but I think I vaguely remember looking at the floor map and thinking there weren’t too many rooms of that same shape, it’s because of the turns of the building. But I don’t remember how many. Sorry!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Just back from a pleasant 4 night stay, thought I’d share a few pics from around the resort.



Little gift waiting in our room!



Wonderful view from the 7th floor!




This is one of our regular rooms we prefer, all the lights at night are just awesome!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Here are a few others!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Night view!


----------



## pattyw

@DisneyLifePapioNe Thanks SO MUCH for the HRH pictures!! Makes me feel warm and cozy on a bitter cold winter day here!

I think we had a room right by yours.  Looks like the view we had! We loved it too!


----------



## dismoose23

DW and I just got our trip itinerary for our March trip!! We are very excited. I do have a few questions though. Are you able to pick up your park tickets and purchased gift cards at the HRH or do I need to go to one of the theme parks? Also, if we do need to go to the theme parks, do we actually have to enter the parks to get the tickets and gift cards or is it done all outside the park? The reason why I ask is we would like to use our purchased gift cards on our arrival day (for hotel charges, city walk, hotel gift shop merchandise etc.), but do not necessarily want to use our park tickets before our chosen park days.


----------



## J'aime Paris

dismoose23 said:


> DW and I just got our trip itinerary for our March trip!! We are very excited. I do have a few questions though. Are you able to pick up your park tickets and purchased gift cards at the HRH or do I need to go to one of the theme parks? Also, if we do need to go to the theme parks, do we actually have to enter the parks to get the tickets and gift cards or is it done all outside the park? The reason why I ask is we would like to use our purchased gift cards on our arrival day (for hotel charges, city walk, hotel gift shop merchandise etc.), but do not necessarily want to use our park tickets before our chosen park days.


I'm a little confused by your question.  Did you buy a package that included park tickets, as well as gift cards?  If yes, then I would ask whoever your contact for booking the package that question.
For sure you won't enter the park to get them.  You'd need your ticket in hand to do that.  It's possible you may need to visit guest services outside the park entrance though.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

dismoose23 said:


> DW and I just got our trip itinerary for our March trip!! We are very excited. I do have a few questions though. Are you able to pick up your park tickets and purchased gift cards at the HRH or do I need to go to one of the theme parks? Also, if we do need to go to the theme parks, do we actually have to enter the parks to get the tickets and gift cards or is it done all outside the park? The reason why I ask is we would like to use our purchased gift cards on our arrival day (for hotel charges, city walk, hotel gift shop merchandise etc.), but do not necessarily want to use our park tickets before our chosen park days.



Lobby Concierge will be able to take care of this for you at HRH, very convenient.


----------



## dismoose23

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm a little confused by your question.  Did you buy a package that included park tickets, as well as gift cards?  If yes, then I would ask whoever your contact for booking the package that question.
> For sure you won't enter the park to get them.  You'd need your ticket in hand to do that.  It's possible you may need to visit guest services outside the park entrance though.


My apologies @J'aime Paris  for not being clearer/providing enough details. I am not sure if what I had purchased was a package or not. I did the stay more/save more deal and added everything separately  on the Universal Studios resort (Hotel, park tickets, gift cards). I am sure it is a package. My trip itinerary said that I would need to go to a Will Call Kiosk at the front of either UO or IOA and I will be given a certificate for the gift card. I will then need to go to guest services and provide them the certificate to receive the actual card. I was just wondering if this all could be done at HRH because we do not plan on going to the parks until the next day. Although with how close HRH is to the parks it would not be that much of an inconvenience and would be a great way for me to stretch my legs after the plane ride and shuttle to HRH .


----------



## J'aime Paris

dismoose23 said:


> My apologies @J'aime Paris  for not being clearer/providing enough details. I am not sure if what I had purchased was a package or not. I did the stay more/save more deal and added everything separately  on the Universal Studios resort (Hotel, park tickets, gift cards). I am sure it is a package. My trip itinerary said that I would need to go to a Will Call Kiosk at the front of either UO or IOA and I will be given a certificate for the gift card. I will then need to go to guest services and provide them the certificate to receive the actual card. I was just wondering if this all could be done at HRH because we do not plan on going to the parks until the next day. Although with how close HRH is to the parks it would not be that much of an inconvenience and would be a great way for me to stretch my legs after the plane ride and shuttle to HRH .


No apologies needed!
I'm sure you'll get it all sorted out.
Have a super trip!


----------



## babesboo99

Does the HRH have like a sleeper sofa in the rooms?


----------



## pattyw

babesboo99 said:


> Does the HRH have like a sleeper sofa in the rooms?



The queen deluxe rooms and king rooms have sleeper sofas.


----------



## babesboo99

pattyw said:


> The queen deluxe rooms and king rooms have sleeper sofas.




Thank you so much


----------



## glamdring269

Am I missing something or do you have to go up to a deluxe in order to have a king bed?  Just want to be sure. By the time I walk up to that level I'm getting close to RPR King Club price range so am starting to second guess my choice.

FYI - We've stayed at PBH and RPR in the past. Prefer PBH within the confines of the hotel itself but RPR proximity to the parks was great. Figured we might as well check the HRH box the next trip.


----------



## SA mom

Are there any rooms/wings that are pet free?  I severely allergic to dogs.


----------



## schumigirl

SA mom said:


> Are there any rooms/wings that are pet free?  I severely allergic to dogs.



I was told yes, like the other hotels they are in one area and only garden view rooms are available to pets. 

Just have it noted on your reservation you have an allergy and request to be placed away from them


----------



## Artygal90

How is availability/pricing at this hotel for rooms in early September? I'm just barely shy of the credit card points I need to pay for my entire stay in early Sept. Am I safe to wait another month or two to book until I get those points posted on my account?


----------



## Suprachica79

Typically a slower time of year, but with HHN starting Sept 6th this year, it may be busier than in years past. I’d say to be safe, book the nights you want at the resort you want and you c an always cancel and rebook when your points hit.


----------



## Artygal90

Suprachica79 said:


> Typically a slower time of year, but with HHN starting Sept 6th this year, it may be busier than in years past. I’d say to be safe, book the nights you want at the resort you want and you c an always cancel and rebook when your points hit.



Thanks, this is what I ended up doing last night!


----------



## macraven

_You will be glad you booked now

Hotels book up for standard rooms quickly 

Hhn event fills hotel rooms 

Upper priced rooms will fill up also especially for weekends later in the event_


----------



## wendlle

Thanks for this info on September. We are looking at HRH for Sept 3 - 8 and I was going to wait for AP rates to hit but am thinking maybe I best book just in case?
We are wanting a King room, not sure if we want to do Club King or just a Deluxe King.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

I can’t decide between HR and RPR


----------



## J'aime Paris

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> I can’t decide between HR and RPR


These are the only 2 resorts we've stayed at when visiting Universal.
You cannot go wrong either way!!!

FWIW, we are at HRH for our upcoming trip...and my DD was happy about being booked here this time.  She likes the vibe at their pool!


----------



## G719

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> I can’t decide between HR and RPR





J'aime Paris said:


> These are the only 2 resorts we've stayed at when visiting Universal.
> You cannot go wrong either way!!!
> 
> FWIW, we are at HRH for our upcoming trip...and my DD was happy about being booked here this time.  She likes the vibe at their pool!



Same here! We have never stayed at either and can't decide.  Though after reading @schumigirl 's trip reports, I'm leaning toward club at RPR.


----------



## Roxyfire

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> I can’t decide between HR and RPR



I might be the only person on the disboards that did not care for Royal Pacific My son didn't care for the pool and I didn't care for the layout of the resort. I wouldn't turn my nose up at staying there again but it isn't my first choice. But I feel like everyone has to experience it for themselves. I think now after staying at all three that include Express Pass, I prefer Hard Rock for a short trip and Portofino for a longer one. You can't go wrong either way, and club level probably makes things a lot nicer in general


----------



## AngiTN

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> I can’t decide between HR and RPR


HR would always be #1 for us. Both location and resort itself are better than the other 2.
If we can't get HR we'll "settle" for RPR
Portofino is our 3rd choice


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

I have always wanted to stay at HR... RP just looks more relaxing  I’ll probably go with HR though.


----------



## schumigirl

@G719 so glad to hear you enjoyed the trip report...….it is by far the best onsite resort for us, followed closely by Sapphire, although that doesn't have EP of course...….and Club is lovely......hope you enjoy it if you do choose it for your stay.......





Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> I have always wanted to stay at HR... RP just looks more relaxing  I’ll probably go with HR though.



I think RP is much more relaxing...…we love everything about the hotel.....can`t really find a negative at all!!! 

A very short walk to IOA is one of the things we enjoy....but all the hotels are within walking distance, which is a bonus about Universal...…

HRH is my least favourite of the deluxe resorts.....it just feels cold to me, although I do love The Palm.....one of the best onsite restaurants there is. 

It`s not a bad choice to be stuck between though...….


----------



## pattyw

Just returned from a lovely stay at HRH.  Did a split stay at HRH and Sapphire Falls!!

Here's a few pictures of our favorite place! Makes me feel warm on a cold winter day!


----------



## macraven

_Love your pictures _


----------



## babesboo99

cant remember if I asked this or not we are going Oct23rd- Oct28th I was wondering the price for the Future Rock Star Suite is $678 a night I am wondering do they ever lower suites whether it's with a AP or AAA or just the SMSM rate?

Debating if I  should book a deluxe queen or future rock star suite.


----------



## schumigirl

That`s prime HHN time, so discounts aren't usually expected then, even for suites.

But, you never know, if they don't fill them they could drop the price some.....unfortunately it might be one of those wait and see decisions.


----------



## babesboo99

schumigirl said:


> That`s prime HHN time, so discounts aren't usually expected then, even for suites.
> 
> But, you never know, if they don't fill them they could drop the price some.....unfortunately it might be one of those wait and see decisions.



Thank you , that actually makes alot of sense .  we plan on going to HHN as well and I didnt even add that to the factor .


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> Thank you , that actually makes alot of sense .  we plan on going to HHN as well and I didnt even add that to the factor .



lol......it`s easy to forget the obvious sometimes...….I `ve done it often!!!!! But, good luck, hope the price does come down for you...….


----------



## babesboo99

Is there a layout for the future rock star suite? I wanna know how many doors are to the kids room


----------



## crazywig

babesboo99 said:


> Is there a layout for the future rock star suite? I wanna know how many doors are to the kids room


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## schumigirl

Jocelynaus said:


> We have a Club 2 Queen Room booked for the last weekend of September, it looks like those have either a garden or pool view, does anyone know if there is a way to request the pool view?
> 
> I’d love to stay in future rockstar but that would only happen with AP discount.



Contact the hotel and have your request added to your reservation.


----------



## DreaGirl

I read through the first few pages and the last few pages, but I didn't see this mentioned.

Last year we stayed at Royal Pacific.  We had our groceries delivered through InstaCart and they left them with Bell Service while we were at Volcano Bay.  Is this possible at Hard Rock?  I read a reddit thread that said Bell Service will not hold them. I thought I would come to the experts.


----------



## babesboo99

Just booked HRH on Friday future rock star suite . And I just checked again today and it's not listed anymore does that mean they are all taken? I guess it's a good thing I booked when I did.


----------



## macraven

_If certain room categories are not listed to book for your dates, yes it is because there are non available 


Count your lucky stars !_


----------



## babesboo99

macraven said:


> _If certain room categories are not listed to book for your dates, yes it is because there are non available
> 
> 
> Count your lucky stars !_



I am so thankful I booked when I did.  I told myself I better not wait anymore .


----------



## limace

Will bell services hold our refrigerated food? We are doing Tony’s from the airport with a grocery stop and then Ubering to Disney a couple days later. I’d like to get some things like cheese and yogurt and half and half-just would need it kept chilled when we check out in the morning until we head over in the evening.


----------



## rocky41102

Does it matter if you put your Hard Rock Rewards membership number on your reservation ahead of time? I didn't see any way to add it, so I plan to just let them know at check in but I wanted to make sure I wouldn't miss out on any perks or anything by waiting.

2nd question, I booked a standard 2 queen room for 5 nights at a good APH rate the last week of March. Is the only difference between rooms the view? I might ask about the availability of upgrading when we check in but I don't know if I'd want to pay more since we'll be in the parks most of the time if the actual rooms are the same inside.


----------



## macraven

_Give your hard rock rewards number when you check in_


----------



## Sue M

rocky41102 said:


> Does it matter if you put your Hard Rock Rewards membership number on your reservation ahead of time? I didn't see any way to add it, so I plan to just let them know at check in but I wanted to make sure I wouldn't miss out on any perks or anything by waiting.
> 
> 2nd question, I booked a standard 2 queen room for 5 nights at a good APH rate the last week of March. Is the only difference between rooms the view? I might ask about the availability of upgrading when we check in but I don't know if I'd want to pay more since we'll be in the parks most of the time if the actual rooms are the same inside.


I wondered that too, if giving them our membership # before arrival would make a difference in room assignment. 
I believe rooms are the same. Just different view.


----------



## Wannabealocal

I wonder if anyone can tell me the opening times of the pool bar please?
We arrive mid afternoon after 9 busy days at Disney and thought we might just relax by the pool for the afternoon and evening but would need to be able to get some food. TIA


----------



## limace

limace said:


> Will bell services hold our refrigerated food? We are doing Tony’s from the airport with a grocery stop and then Ubering to Disney a couple days later. I’d like to get some things like cheese and yogurt and half and half-just would need it kept chilled when we check out in the morning until we head over in the evening.


Just as an FYI for future visitors-yes, they will.


----------



## pattyw

Wannabealocal said:


> I wonder if anyone can tell me the opening times of the pool bar please?
> We arrive mid afternoon after 9 busy days at Disney and thought we might just relax by the pool for the afternoon and evening but would need to be able to get some food. TIA



I believe they open at 11 am. I know we've been by the pool and rented cabanas and they start serving at 11.


----------



## pattyw

rocky41102 said:


> Does it matter if you put your Hard Rock Rewards membership number on your reservation ahead of time? I didn't see any way to add it, so I plan to just let them know at check in but I wanted to make sure I wouldn't miss out on any perks or anything by waiting.





Sue M said:


> I wondered that too, if giving them our membership # before arrival would make a difference in room assignment.



The best perks to a Rewards membership are points for FREE nights!! We've accrued 6 free nights in the last few years!  Just make sure they have your membership on your room reservation upon check-in.  They also give a complimentary Hard Rock rewards pin.  

There shouldn't be a difference in room assignments. If you have room location requests, call the hotel directly and have the requests noted on your reservation.  We always call and add our room requests and they are VERY good at honoring your requests.

You should see your points on your account about 3-5 days after check-out.  You also get points for purchases made at the Hard Rock souvenir shop in the lobby as well as the Hard Rock Cafe.


----------



## Wannabealocal

Thanks pattyw for your reply (sorry, don’t know how to quote previous messages).
Do you happen to know how late they’re open? We’d probably want to eat around 6pm.


----------



## hannahinwales

pattyw said:


> The best perks to a Rewards membership are points for FREE nights!! We've accrued 6 free nights in the last few years!  Just make sure they have your membership on your room reservation upon check-in.  They also give a complimentary Hard Rock rewards pin.
> 
> There shouldn't be a difference in room assignments. If you have room location requests, call the hotel directly and have the requests noted on your reservation.  We always call and add our room requests and they are VERY good at honoring your requests.
> 
> You should see your points on your account about 3-5 days after check-out.  You also get points for purchases made at the Hard Rock souvenir shop in the lobby as well as the Hard Rock Cafe.



Do they give points etc on rooms booked not directly through the HRH website?


----------



## pattyw

Wannabealocal said:


> Thanks pattyw for your reply (sorry, don’t know how to quote previous messages).
> Do you happen to know how late they’re open? We’d probably want to eat around 6pm.



They'll  be open all evening -during pool hours. The website says 11am-11pm(subject to change).  The pool is usually open until 10pm weekdays and 11 pm weekends.  I know we've ordered drinks and appetizers in the evening. 



hannahinwales said:


> Do they give points etc on rooms booked not directly through the HRH website?



You can also book through the Loew's website. Do you mean ones like Priceline? Probably no points if you use 3rd party sites like that- just like other hotels.  We always book on the Universal website.


----------



## Wannabealocal

That’s excellent news about the pool bar hours, thanks pattyw.


----------



## Sue M

limace said:


> Just as an FYI for future visitors-yes, they will.


I guess they may be different from Royal Pacific, after seeing your question about refrigeration for foods, I phoned ROyal Pacific, as we are staying there in May and they said no, they don’t store refrigerated foods. So now I’m thinking of getting a cheap styrofoam cooler and ice to store food before check in. 
Did you speak to someone at HRH?  We have a Sept stay there.


----------



## megreg

Does HRH ever upgrade?  We booked a Deluxe King Room and just curious if anyone has ever been upgraded to Club Deluxe Rooms?    This is our first time at Universal.  The first time we went to Disney we stayed at the POLY, and they upgraded us to Club Level.    Not a big deal


----------



## karaintn

pattyw said:


> They'll  be open all evening -during pool hours. The website says 11am-11pm(subject to change).  The pool is usually open until 10pm weekdays and 11 pm weekends.  I know we've ordered drinks and appetizers in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also book through the Loew's website. Do you mean ones like Priceline? Probably no points if you use 3rd party sites like that- just like other hotels.  We always book on the Universal website.




I don’t think you can book HRH through Loew’s like you can some of the other properties. HRH isn’t affiliated with Loew’s.


----------



## pattyw

karaintn said:


> I don’t think you can book HRH through Loew’s like you can some of the other properties. HRH isn’t affiliated with Loew’s.



Yes- you can access HRH from the Lowe's website. They are a Lowe's hotel but have their own rewards system.


----------



## pattyw

megreg said:


> Does HRH ever upgrade?  We booked a Deluxe King Room and just curious if anyone has ever been upgraded to Club Deluxe Rooms?    This is our first time at Universal.  The first time we went to Disney we stayed at the POLY, and they upgraded us to Club Level.    Not a big deal



We book club at HRH when we stay. We have been complimentary upgraded to a club deluxe and a suite before. I would ask upon check-in if they have club rooms available. They may upgrade you if so. Sometimes they do upgrades as a complimentary gesture- sometimes they will charge you the difference between the two room classifications.


----------



## danno561

pattyw said:


> We book club at HRH when we stay. We have been complimentary upgraded to a club deluxe and a suite before. I would ask upon check-in if they have club rooms available. They may upgrade you if so. Sometimes they do upgrades as a complimentary gesture- sometimes they will charge you the difference between the two room classifications.


We have a seven night stay (May 30-June 6) at club level coming up with three adults (wife, daughter and me) and two grandkids. We are Hard Rock Rewards members and we will basically get enough points for two free nights.  Anyway, I would love to be offerred a complimentary upgrade to a larger room!!


----------



## pattyw

danno561 said:


> We have a seven night stay (May 30-June 6) at club level coming up with three adults (wife, daughter and me) and two grandkids. We are Hard Rock Rewards members and we will basically get enough points for two free nights.  Anyway, I would love to be offerred a complimentary upgrade to a larger room!!



Deluxe rooms are not a bookable category for club rooms- we received one on a few occasions though.  Nice!!   I would add a room request on to your reservation asking for a deluxe club room if available. That might increase the odds you get one. The staff at HRH are very good about honoring room requests when they can. 

Free nights are wonderful!! We've accrued 6 in the last few years!! They also will allow you to upgrade to a club room (just pay an additional fee) when you utilize your free night.


----------



## schumigirl

For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.

There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels. 

The free dining shuttle is also ending.


----------



## danno561

schumigirl said:


> For those that do utilise the cars, the ODC service that sit outside the hotels are no longer going to be free for onsite guests.
> 
> There will be a flat $10 charge to go between these hotels from now on. This is down to the company not the hotels.
> 
> The free dining shuttle is also ending.


Is this effective immediately, schumi?


----------



## mamapenguin

Can I buy a ticket or an AP at the hotel or do I have to do it at the park? 2 of us have APs, but one still needs a ticket of some sort and I’m trying to be efficient. TIA


----------



## J'aime Paris

mamapenguin said:


> Can I buy a ticket or an AP at the hotel or do I have to do it at the park? 2 of us have APs, but one still needs a ticket of some sort and I’m trying to be efficient. TIA


I was able to convert my tix to an AP in the lobby of the HRH, so I'd guess that you can purchase tix as well.


----------



## danno561

pattyw said:


> Deluxe rooms are not a bookable category for club rooms- we received one on a few occasions though.  Nice!!   I would add a room request on to your reservation asking for a deluxe club room if available. That might increase the odds you get one. The staff at HRH are very good about honoring room requests when they can.
> 
> Free nights are wonderful!! We've accrued 6 in the last few years!! They also will allow you to upgrade to a club room (just pay an additional fee) when you utilize your free night.


I called to add the deluxe room request.  She said to call back the morning of check in but it would cost $50/night.  I think that I will just try to politely request at check-in.


----------



## Mark Hammond

Has anyone got a link to view a floor/room map for the HRH please? I’ve tried the room77.com link from another thread on this forum, but it’s from 2016, and is no longer working. I wanted to look at the room numbers to make a room request for my upcoming visit in May, as I wanted to stay in the end wing that is the closest to the entrance to the parks, as I believe that there is a door there that you can use instead of having to go right around to the front of the hotel?
TIA.


----------



## mamapenguin

Mark Hammond said:


> Has anyone got a link to view a floor/room map for the HRH please? I’ve tried the room77.com link from another thread on this forum, but it’s from 2016, and is no longer working. I wanted to look at the room numbers to make a room request for my upcoming visit in May, as I wanted to stay in the end wing that is the closest to the entrance to the parks, as I believe that there is a door there that you can use instead of having to go right around to the front of the hotel?
> TIA.


I was just searching for the same exact information. Hopefully we are there at different times in May, because I want that room...LOL

I was also trying to figure out what room categories were where.


----------



## Mark Hammond

mamapenguin said:


> I was just searching for the same exact information. Hopefully we are there at different times in May, because I want that room...LOL
> 
> I was also trying to figure out what room categories were where.



I reckon there’s a good chance of being able to see the night-time Cinematic Celebration show on the lake if you were on a high enough floor as well. The kids will probably be in bed well before then for the first couple of days or so as we’ll be jet-lagged, but at least me and the missus could watch it.


----------



## mamapenguin

I thought I read somewhere that I could buy Starbucks coffee at the hotel. Is it a regular Starbucks menu? How busy is it? The one on the Universal side can be ridiculously slow, where as the Islands one is efficient and the Citywalk one is somewhere in between. I’m just trying to budget time. Also, what kind of Kcups are in the hotel rooms? And is there creamer? TIA


----------



## Minnie1222

macraven said:


> _Give your hard rock rewards number when you check in_


Hi, is this a loyalty program like Hilton Honors, etc..?


----------



## limace

Sue M said:


> I guess they may be different from Royal Pacific, after seeing your question about refrigeration for foods, I phoned ROyal Pacific, as we are staying there in May and they said no, they don’t store refrigerated foods. So now I’m thinking of getting a cheap styrofoam cooler and ice to store food before check in.
> Did you speak to someone at HRH?  We have a Sept stay there.



Sorry so late, but we just asked at Bell services when we checked in and it worked no problem when we checked out-they took the bags we’d designated for cold storage and refrigerated them for us until we left.


----------



## Sue M

limace said:


> Sorry so late, but we just asked at Bell services when we checked in and it worked no problem when we checked out-they took the bags we’d designated for cold storage and refrigerated them for us until we left.


Thanks. I think I’ll phone RPH again, it’s possible I got wrong info.


----------



## Andrea

Hey guys!! I just went and read all of 2018 post up until now. Have any of you guys used the spa services at Hard rock?? Can we use Hard rock gift cards there ?


----------



## danno561

Andrea said:


> Hey guys!! I just went and read all of 2018 post up until now. Have any of you guys used the spa services at Hard rock?? Can we use Hard rock gift cards there ?


I thought that spa services were available at Portofino (mandara), not Hard Rock.  You may call to see if you can charge to the room and then pay for room with gift card.


----------



## Andrea

Oh wow you are right I didn't notice that at all when I was looking at the service page on hard rocks website


----------



## Andrea

danno561 said:


> I thought that spa services were available at Portofino (mandara), not Hard Rock.  You may call to see if you can charge to the room and then pay for room with gift card.



Oh wow you are right I didn't notice that at all when I was looking at the service page on hard rocks website


----------



## policycobb

Anyone have experiences at the Hard Rock when their dates are sold out?  Going May 22-29, have never stayed here.


----------



## pattyw

policycobb said:


> Anyone have experiences at the Hard Rock when their dates are sold out?  Going May 22-29, have never stayed here.



Yes- we have stayed many time when the hotel is sold out. We've never had any problems. Still impeccable service!


----------



## Roxyfire

policycobb said:


> Anyone have experiences at the Hard Rock when their dates are sold out?  Going May 22-29, have never stayed here.



Last year around Columbus Day weekend we were there and agree, it was a great experience. The pool never felt overcrowded, probably because we went in the evening when a lot of guests were at HHN. But even when we arrived in the afternoon there were still lots of loungers around and even though the pool is smaller that Portofino's (I think) it didn't seem overly full of children. I will say though do not expect to get your room early. We waited up until right at 4 and that's about when I got the text the room was ready. I can usually get my room early at Portofino but Hard Rock is 0/1 on that front. So just be prepared to swim or visit the parks while you're waiting for your room.


----------



## pattyw

Roxyfire said:


> I will say though do not expect to get your room early. We waited up until right at 4 and that's about when I got the text the room was ready. I can usually get my room early at Portofino but Hard Rock is 0/1 on that front. So just be prepared to swim or visit the parks while you're waiting for your room.



Yes- agree with this. When they are full, our room hasn't been ready early. Also, we like to ask for a late checkout if we have a late flight home.  If they are full, they sometimes cannot accommodate a late checkout- or we will get a noon checkout which is fine.  But usually, not anything later. No problem with either of these- just a heads up.


----------



## policycobb

Thanks!  We do get in around Noon but I figured we wouldn't be able to get our room early.  Planning on lunch, a little shopping and pool time.


----------



## pattyw

policycobb said:


> Planning on lunch, a little shopping and pool time.



The Kitchen and The Beach Club(pool restaurant & bar) have great lunches!


----------



## AngiTN

policycobb said:


> Anyone have experiences at the Hard Rock when their dates are sold out?  Going May 22-29, have never stayed here.


Not sure how sold out it is. I have been moving our rooms around for those dates and there's been availability.
We check in 5/23, out 5/28.
Just moved categories yesterday using the Stay More, Save More promo

ETA - just checked again and yet another category is available today, so total of 3, vs 2 that was there yesterday. So it's not sold out for 23-28 at least.


----------



## policycobb

AngiTN said:


> Not sure how sold out it is. I have been moving our rooms around for those dates and there's been availability.
> We check in 5/23, out 5/28.
> Just moved categories yesterday using the Stay More, Save More promo
> 
> ETA - just checked again and yet another category is available today, so total of 3, vs 2 that was there yesterday. So it's not sold out for 23-28 at least.



Must just be the 22nd sold out.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Reminder!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Meh, no great loss about the Velvet being closed for awhile.  I prefer having my beverages at the Beach Club anyways. It would be great if the Velvet opened earlier than 5, at least then you could drop in for a before dinner drink  while waiting for your reservation at The Palm, which also opens at 5, but then I like to eat early.


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## crazywig

Jocelynaus said:


> If you arrive before your (club level) room is ready can you access the lounge?



Yes! We came over from Disney at 8am-ish, they gave us our keys and we went up for breakfast before hitting the parks.


----------



## schumigirl

Jocelynaus said:


> If you arrive before your (club level) room is ready can you access the lounge?



You absolutely can as soon as you check in. 

Your room key will be programmed to access the elevator and lounge.


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## nat8199

crazywig said:


> Yes! We came over from Disney at 8am-ish, they gave us our keys and we went up for breakfast before hitting the parks.



That is great to know!  We are doing our first club level stay ever when we go next March.  That is an added bonus!


----------



## Sue M

Anyone have good room requests for a pool view category, aside from upper floor?  I’ve only stayed once before and in a GV room.  Couldn’t see much because it was torrential rain every day.


----------



## wendlle

Does anyone know if HRH have full size cribs or only pack and plays?
I've requested a crib for our 10 month old but want a "normal" crib not a pack & play.
I could rent one from Kingdom Strollers but am curious if anyone has had any luck getting one from the hotel directly.


----------



## wendlle

Sorry for the double post, I thought of this question a few days after my last one.
Question about Club Level. I've watched some youtube videos and I'm wondering if it is OK to take food with you or does it have to be eaten there?
I'd love to take a whole bunch of pasteries and packets of crisps into the parks to save $ on snacks for the kids and us. But don't want to get into trouble.


----------



## jperrot1

wendlle said:


> Sorry for the double post, I thought of this question a few days after my last one.
> Question about Club Level. I've watched some youtube videos and I'm wondering if it is OK to take food with you or does it have to be eaten there?
> I'd love to take a whole bunch of pasteries and packets of crisps into the parks to save $ on snacks for the kids and us. But don't want to get into trouble.


Hi.  I have stayed Club Level at RPR, and we will be staying Club Level HRH February 2020.  The lounge staff will encourage you to take bottles of water with you.  It is reasonable to take 1 bottle per person in your party.  You will be allowed, for example, to take a bottle of water for your 2 children that are in your room getting ready.  Now, the following is my opinion, but I think it would be fine to take a couple snacks out of the lounge to eat in your room, or on the walk to the parks.  I don't think lounge food and snacks are put out for the purpose of eating them as snacks into your park time.  It sounds as you have not stayed Club Level yet.  Prepare yourself.......  Once you stay Club Level, it's hard to not do it in the future IMO.


----------



## wendlle

jperrot1 said:


> Hi.  I have stayed Club Level at RPR, and we will be staying Club Level HRH February 2020.  The lounge staff will encourage you to take bottles of water with you.  It is reasonable to take 1 bottle per person in your party.  You will be allowed, for example, to take a bottle of water for your 2 children that are in your room getting ready.  Now, the following is my opinion, but I think it would be fine to take a couple snacks out of the lounge to eat in your room, or on the walk to the parks.  I don't think lounge food and snacks are put out for the purpose of eating them as snacks into your park time.  It sounds as you have not stayed Club Level yet.  Prepare yourself.......  Once you stay Club Level, it's hard to not do it in the future IMO.


Thanks for the reply. The reason I asked is because with a 3yo and a 10mo old I didn't want to eat in the actual lounge - it's just too much hassle, much easier to take to our room.
We've booked the room but I am still undecided on it. It's a lot of extra money, we wanted the King for the extra floor space (so we can fit the crib) but I'm now thinking about staying at Cabana Bay and just getting a 1nt room at Hard Rock for the EP's and saving around $1000


----------



## yaya74

Is the club lounge at HRH really small? It is not attractive by looking at the photos that are available online. My family have stayed at PBH CL previously and the lounge was spacious. I am trying to decide if I should stay at RPR CL during our next trip but I am worried about the size of the 2 Queen room.


----------



## macraven

HRH club lounge is smaller than the other two premier hotels but they still have room to accomodate the guests.


----------



## schumigirl

yaya74 said:


> Is the club lounge at HRH really small? It is not attractive by looking at the photos that are available online. My family have stayed at PBH CL previously and the lounge was spacious. I am trying to decide if I should stay at RPR CL during our next trip but I am worried about the size of the 2 Queen room.



I think it`s incredibly small especially compared to the other two. 

At times they have to serve the wines and beers on a table set up outside the doors to the lounge.....it does get cramped and have seen reports of folks not being able to get a table at times. Not at all times of course, but it happens. 

There are some pictures in the first post, after they extended it slightly and added a little more seating. But, it didn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## jeanelle

We stayed on Club Level in November.  It could get crowded at the evening hours but it really wasn't too bad.  It definitely is not stopping us from staying Club level next year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We just switched from RPR to Hard Rock! I am so excited! We have a Garden View room booked. Can't wait to get there!!!!


----------



## Superchikk

I'm taking my DS12 to Universal for a Mom/Son trip in January. I'd really love to stay at HRH, but current rates are super high... higher than they are for summer! Does anyone know if/when Universal releases winter promos & discounts? I'm lost when it comes to booking over there. If we can't get a good discount, we'll have to stay somewhere else... which will be totally fine. Being anywhere there will be better than NOT being there. However, I'd like to surprise him for this special trip and stay somewhere he thinks will be super cool.


----------



## pas130

wendlle said:


> Thanks for the reply. The reason I asked is because with a 3yo and a 10mo old I didn't want to eat in the actual lounge - it's just too much hassle, much easier to take to our room.
> We've booked the room but I am still undecided on it. It's a lot of extra money, we wanted the King for the extra floor space (so we can fit the crib) but I'm now thinking about staying at Cabana Bay and just getting a 1nt room at Hard Rock for the EP's and saving around $1000


You can absolutely take food back to the room, and the staff will give you trays to do so. We have a family of 7 and they not only didn’t all get up bright and early but trying to find tables together was near impossible so we had a lovely table in our room and I set up breakfast for my sleepy heads. Also, it’s helpful to stock up on snacks and drinks not only for the park but for late night when the lounge is closed. One morning I even got help carrying donuts back to the suite  honestly some of the team has become extended family. I won’t even begin to tell you how amazing they are with my autistic son


----------



## jperrot1

wendlle said:


> Thanks for the reply. The reason I asked is because with a 3yo and a 10mo old I didn't want to eat in the actual lounge - it's just too much hassle, much easier to take to our room.
> We've booked the room but I am still undecided on it. It's a lot of extra money, we wanted the King for the extra floor space (so we can fit the crib) but I'm now thinking about staying at Cabana Bay and just getting a 1nt room at Hard Rock for the EP's and saving around $1000


Hi.  Taking your club lounge food down to your room to eat will be allowed.  I would let the club staff know your situation.  But taking food/drink/snack down to your room will be no problem at all.  I think club level will be a very nice experience with a 3 year old and a 10 month old.  Coming back to your CL floor for those afternoon breaks with snacks and things available is a nice experience.  I think your family would enjoy the convenience of breakfast right down the hall from your room also.  The experience of doing CL is really nice.  Now, we don't stay CL every time because of the cost.  Sometimes you just want to spend less money.  But since you haven't experienced CL yet I would recommend keeping those reservations as is.  You know the Cabana Bay experience, and Hard Rock.  Maybe try RPH CL since you haven't experienced it yet?  ........... Or. maybe use $1000 for some nice dinners and things.  Isn't the planning half the fun.


----------



## tjmw2727

How tight is a rollaway in a standard 2q room - has anyone done this?  

We always book the deluxe 2 q room due to the make up of the family but  none are available for my dates.  If a rollaway isn't to tight a fit that may be a workaround.  

TIA


----------



## macraven

You should be able to get the rollaway to fit in the room.
I can't remember if we put it by the window when we got one years back.


----------



## ms1031

Booked for 9/8-9/11/2019, Garden View, to celebrate dd turning 25.   She's SO excited.  Well, ok, so am I.

Anyone have suggestions to request a room with the best view in that category, or know of a website that may have room numbers listed?


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

You're going to have a great time!  My daughter and I stay Garden View all the time, and I would suggest asking for a room on a higher floor.  I have never had a bad view.  I don't know of any website with specific room numbers, unfortunately.


----------



## Sarahbellum

Are we able to have 4 adults stay in one of the future rock star suites? The website says occupancy is 4 people (5 with a rollaway), but when I change my search parameters to 1 room, 4 adults, I can only select the queen rooms or hospitality suites.


----------



## macraven

Yes, 4 adults are allowed in the  standard room.
All beds are queen size or king size.

Maybe they don't have availability for the dates you need?

Keep trying and checking the booking site as something may open up later.


----------



## Sarahbellum

macraven said:


> Yes, 4 adults are allowed in the  standard room.
> All beds are queen size or king size.
> 
> Maybe they don't have availability for the dates you need?
> 
> Keep trying and checking the booking site as something may open up later.



I'm looking at the suites specifically, when I check my dates with 2 adults, I can book the rock star suite, but if I bump it to 4 adults for the same dates, I can no longer select it. The same thing happens with the Jurassic Suites and king suites when I check Royal Pacific, so I don't think it's an availability issue.


----------



## ms1031

I believe those rooms are only allowing 2 adults + up to 3 children.


----------



## ms1031

Is there still a gate near the pool slide?  Many years ago, we were able to go through a gate, cut across the parking lot, and greatly reduce the walk to the pathway to the Studios.


----------



## PantherPete

ms1031 said:


> Booked for 9/8-9/11/2019, Garden View, to celebrate dd turning 25.   She's SO excited.  Well, ok, so am I.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions to request a room with the best view in that category, or know of a website that may have room numbers listed?



As the other poster said, higher up is better.  Some of the rooms are ground level.  But quite honestly, I've had some views that would be considered wonderful and some that would be considered lousy.  And due to the lack of balconies at the HRH, view doesn't mean much.  No balcony = very little time spent taking in the view for me.


----------



## PantherPete

schumigirl said:


> You absolutely can as soon as you check in.
> 
> Your room key will be programmed to access the elevator and lounge.


You can also use the lounge after check out.  Nice to be able to head up there and grab a couple of beers while waiting for our ride to the airport.


----------



## SaintsManiac

just want to confirm that we can leave our bags with bell services all day when we check out. We want to hit the parks open to close!


----------



## schumigirl

SaintsManiac said:


> just want to confirm that we can leave our bags with bell services all day when we check out. We want to hit the parks open to close!



Yes, you absolutely can do that.


----------



## Sue M

Does anyone think they’ll have AP rates for mid Sept?  We have a decent SMSM rate that I’m ok with. But lower AP rate would be a bonus!  Getting excited.  We booked a pool view.  
Last time we stayed at HRH we weren’t able to enjoy the pool, it was during tropical Storm Fay and rained every day all day.


----------



## Lashed34

Hi all. We are staying at HRH in early Dec for 2 weeks, can anyone please advise on whether there is a shuttle to Busch Gardens at all? Also, we don't have tickets yet for Busch, any suggestions for best place to get them there>


----------



## ADisnerdsLifeForMe

Does anyone know if Hard Rock's club lounge had a pancake maker & Uncrustables? Couldn't find much on YouTube, & only saw that Royal Pacific had it from the videos I could find. Just curious.


----------



## jeanelle

They do not have a pancake maker (or at least did not last November).  I believe they had uncrustables out during the day but cannot remember as it isn't something that I personally would grab.


----------



## ADisnerdsLifeForMe

Anyone know if Universal's hotels (particularly Hard Rock) have life vests at their pools like Disney?


----------



## smiths02

ADisnerdsLifeForMe said:


> Anyone know if Universal's hotels (particularly Hard Rock) have life vests at their pools like Disney?


Portofino definitely does


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ADisnerdsLifeForMe said:


> Anyone know if Universal's hotels (particularly Hard Rock) have life vests at their pools like Disney?




Yes!


----------



## helenb

Do they still have individual bottles of shampoo and conditioner, or have they cheaped out and gone the way of the big dispenser on the shower wall?


----------



## Artygal90

helenb said:


> Do they still have individual bottles of shampoo and conditioner, or have they cheaped out and gone the way of the big dispenser on the shower wall?



Still individual bottles ! The scent is “Sweetgrass”


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Artygal90 said:


> Still individual bottles ! The scent is “Sweetgrass”




They changed the style of bottles it was in and unfortunately the scent is no longer the same as it used to be.

Still sweetgrass but it just doesn’t smell the same, rather dull and not distinct like it was.


----------



## helenb

At least they are individual bottles! Thank you for the information!


----------



## skendrick

We currently have a club level two queen room booked for our family of 5. I have read on here that people have had luck getting a deluxe two queen room but it’s not a bookable category. I have called reservations twice to try to add this request to our reservation and both times been told there are no deluxe club 2 queen rooms at all.  Has this changed recently? Am I calling the wrong number? Any help appreciated.


----------



## barb969

skendrick said:


> We currently have a club level two queen room booked for our family of 5. I have read on here that people have had luck getting a deluxe two queen room but it’s not a bookable category. I have called reservations twice to try to add this request to our reservation and both times been told there are no deluxe club 2 queen rooms at all.  Has this changed recently? Am I calling the wrong number? Any help appreciated.


The deluxe queen rooms are not club level.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

Can you use the pool after the 11am checkout?


----------



## schumigirl

Westcorkdisfan said:


> Can you use the pool after the 11am checkout?



Yes you can


----------



## Bravesfan

I have one night booked under my name along with four family members.   I will not be staying in the room, but will be there for check-in.  My daughter's family will be staying the night.   I have not purchase tickets yet.   Should  I purchase tickets under my name since the reservation is in my name or my daughter's name since I may not be there for early park entry.   I wasn't sure if there was a time that an ID would need to be shown pertaining to tickets.


----------



## damo

Bravesfan said:


> I have one night booked under my name along with four family members.   I will not be staying in the room, but will be there for check-in.  My daughter's family will be staying the night.   I have not purchase tickets yet.   Should  I purchase tickets under my name since the reservation is in my name or my daughter's name since I may not be there for early park entry.   I wasn't sure if there was a time that an ID would need to be shown pertaining to tickets.



Tickets are not connected to your room in any way.  You will not receive them when you check in but will have to go to a kiosk to pick them up (where you need to have the credit card used to order them).  You can also choose to have them picked up at the gate (I don't recommend this).


----------



## ksromack

Whew!  I just read through this entire thread before asking my question.  We are booked for a 1 night stay in mid December and I cannot find any information about our room category.  It is a *2-Bedroom Club Suite consisting of King Suite and King Room* (taken directly from my email confirmation).  It does mention our view to be of the Woodstock Lawn or the 12,000 sq ft pool.  Are there many of these rooms?  I'm guessing they are on the 7th floor because it's supposed to be club level.  I am clueless as to what room request I should make.  We will be arriving very early in the morning so I guess the most important request is being able to get into the room as early as possible since we'll have our 15 month old granddaughter with us.  I've requested a crib which I assume is a Pack-n-Play (works for  us).  Does anyone have any pictures of our room type?  TIA


----------



## crazywig

ksromack said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of our room type?  TIA



It's a Club King Suite with connecting door to a king room. All club is on the 7th floor. On the website, they have this floorplan:





I have a club king suite booked for a few nights in Dec. as well and if you look on youtube there is video that gives you a good idea of what they're like.


----------



## ksromack

crazywig said:


> It's a Club King Suite with connecting door to a king room. All club is on the 7th floor. On the website, they have this floorplan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a club king suite booked for a few nights in Dec. as well and if you look on youtube there is video that gives you a good idea of what they're like.


I must not be looking at the right spot for the Youtube videos because I haven't come across one with a layout like the one above.....i see there are two bathrooms.  Are they full bathrooms?  I see a tub in the one king bd but is there at least a shower in the suite portion of the other King room?


----------



## crazywig

ksromack said:


> I must not be looking at the right spot for the Youtube videos because I haven't come across one with a layout like the one above



Because it's two separate rooms. A king suite, and a king room. Together they are the "2br suite".


----------



## ksromack

crazywig said:


> Because it's two separate rooms. A king suite, and a king room. Together they are the "2br suite".


Ok, got it.....kind of like a 2 bedroom lockoff?  So there should be 2 separate areas for shower/bath?


----------



## Average Joes

I have a quote for a Hertz minivan for $75 from MCO to a drop off near Universal same day.  We are at the Rosen Inn on Day 1.  Hard Rock on Day 2+.  Does anyone know if I can drop off some luggage at Hard Rock on Day 1?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Average Joes said:


> I have a quote for a Hertz minivan for $75 from MCO to a drop off near Universal same day.  We are at the Rosen Inn on Day 1.  Hard Rock on Day 2+.  Does anyone know if I can drop off some luggage at Hard Rock on Day 1?



Someone can correct me if I’m wrong or something has very recently changed, but I believe you have to have a reservation for that day.


----------



## Captainkidd76

I just read that Hard Rock was undergoing construction. How bad is it? I know Velvet was closed and their was a makeshift bar in the lobby. What else is currently being worked on?


----------



## ksromack

Captainkidd76 said:


> I just read that Hard Rock was undergoing construction. How bad is it? I know Velvet was closed and their was a makeshift bar in the lobby. What else is currently being worked on?


Yikes, I hope it isn't too distracting.  We have our first stay in mid December!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Captainkidd76 said:


> I just read that Hard Rock was undergoing construction. How bad is it? I know Velvet was closed and their was a makeshift bar in the lobby. What else is currently being worked on?




I would love more info on this. I swear no matter what resort I stay at in Orlando there is construction going on. I am the curse!


----------



## DLo

I am checking in next Tuesday. Would also like any info


----------



## PoohIsHome

We just returned from another fantastic stay at the HRH. If you're looking for a room recommendation, we loved our view from 7132!


----------



## ksromack

PoohIsHome said:


> We just returned from another fantastic stay at the HRH. If you're looking for a room recommendation, we loved our view from 7132!View attachment 455707


I like that view too!  Hm.......can you see any nighttime stuff?


----------



## PoohIsHome

ksromack said:


> I like that view too!  Hm.......can you see any nighttime stuff?



We could! We could see parts of the Cinematic Celebration and we could see Studios lit up at night.  It was a great room! This was taken at sunset.


----------



## 3boymthr

PoohIsHome said:


> We could! We could see parts of the Cinematic Celebration and we could see Studios lit up at night.  It was a great room! This was taken at sunset


Awesome view!  What room type did you have?


----------



## macraven

I thought my view from 7100 was a nice one of the park 
Rooms in the middle of the hotel facing the pool/park were lovely


----------



## PoohIsHome

3boymthr said:


> Awesome view!  What room type did you have?



We were club level with a pool view in a two queen room.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I thought my view from 7100 was a nice one of the park
> Rooms in the middle of the hotel facing the pool/park were lovely



We have stayed at HR the most on our stays, we have 3 up on the 7th that we really enjoy and typically try to request one of them at check in if possible!


----------



## 3boymthr

I wish we were staying club level. We are staying pool view 2 queen. I’m going to have to see if the rooms on the 6th floor in the same vicinity are the right type.


----------



## macraven

Yes!
You will have a nice view on floor 6

Low floors will have limited views facing the park
Trees, plants, etc grow and hide some views from the low floors

But the garden views are lovely from most floors


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

3boymthr said:


> I wish we were staying club level. We are staying pool view 2 queen. I’m going to have to see if the rooms on the 6th floor in the same vicinity are the right type.



If you have pool view it should be pretty cool IMO as long as you don’t get a palm tree right in front of your window typically from 4th up are pretty cool views.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Does anyone know if the Hospitality Suite include Club Level access?


----------



## Muhlenberg

I have questions re sofa bed(s) in the Club level 3-bedroom King Suite.  The description reads like there is a sofa bed in the king suite itself.  There's no mention of a sofa bed in the attached king room.  However, on Hard Rock's website, the floor plan for the attached king room shows a sofa bed in there.  And the floor plan shows no sofa bed in the king suite itself.  So which is correct?


----------



## NYHeel

Do the deluxe 2 queen bed rooms include a sofa bed for a 5th guest or do I need to rent a rollaway?


----------



## hhoope01

I haven't stayed in one myself, but per the website (https://www.universalorlando.com/we...hard-rock-hotel/guest-rooms.html#deluxe-rooms) there is a pull-out sofa-bed.  Also, the picture on the website for a 2-queen deluxe shows what looks like a pull-out sofa bed.


----------



## ksromack

macraven said:


> I thought my view from 7100 was a nice one of the park
> Rooms in the middle of the hotel facing the pool/park were lovely


We are also in 7100...with a connecting king room for our son and daughter in law..room 7098.  I could really get used to club level.  I know others have mentioned that Hard Rock Hotel had the least favorable club level of the big three...but we really enjoyed this evenings offerings of meatballs in marinara, italian sausage with peppers, fresh veggies, cheese and crackers, and caprese...oh, and Italian bread.  Lots of choices in beer and wine, too.  And this view!


----------



## crazywig

ksromack said:


> We are also in 7100...with a connecting king room for our son and daughter in law..room 7098.  I could really get used to club level.  I know others have mentioned that Hard Rock Hotel had the least favorable club level of the big three...but we really enjoyed this evenings offerings of meatballs in marinara, italian sausage with peppers, fresh veggies, cheese and crackers, and caprese...oh, and Italian bread.  Lots of choices in beer and wine, too.  And this view!



We had that same room on Dec 5 &6th! Loved the king suite. The only downside for us is that my boy/girl teens do not share the pullout and I have to get the rollaway which is now $35 a night at HRH (I paid $25 in July at PBH).


----------



## Captainkidd76

We did Club Level on this past visit for the 1st time. Never again. Money is much better spent on a Deluxe room.


----------



## 3gr8boys

My post from other forum is below.... received a response that made me think it would be good to ask on the HRH thread.....can I get tickets and quick service dining plan cards for my family members when we arrive at HRH? (Late on a Monday night)



3gr8boys said:


> We will be visiting the week of February 10th and I am thinking about the quick service dining plan as a way to let my teens get lunch/snacks on their own without cash/gift cards.  We will be checking into HRH late on Monday night....will I be able to turn the tickets I purchased (not purchased directly from Universal...I have the printed bar codes with my name on each) into tickets for each member of my party at the hotel that night?
> 
> Then, how do I get the dining plan cards for each person?  From what (admittedly little) I've read, it sounds like I have to be at a quick service dining location with them to activate the plan ?!?  This Mama would love to be able to get up early on our first park day and leave anyone not as enthusiastic behind knowing they have their admission ticket and meal card


----------



## 3boymthr

Ooookay.  So we've suddenly gone from 3 people on this adventure to 5 people as my adult boys will be joining us. 

Which leads to a question about parking/rental cars. It worked out that getting a rental car for the day is less than shuttle service for all five of us and because it would be two separate trips (Older sons are arriving separately but the same day) about the same as limo.  Plus I have the freedom to go to target for groceries and to grab anything we may have forgotten (we ALWAYS forget something). I rented the car from Avis with drop off at Hard Rock. If I’m dropping off the car when I arrive is there a separate parking lot at the hotel for Avis cars where I should park the car or do I turn it over to the valet or just park in general parking and tell the rep at the Avis desk where I parked it?  

Also, for unloading of luggage where do you pull in?  To the parking lot (or wherever I’m supposed to drop the car) or is there loading zone near the door?


----------



## damo

3boymthr said:


> Ooookay.  So we've suddenly gone from 3 people on this adventure to 5 people as my adult boys will be joining us.
> 
> Which leads to a question about parking/rental cars. It worked out that getting a rental car for the day is less than shuttle service for all five of us and because it would be two separate trips (Older sons are arriving separately but the same day) about the same as limo.  Plus I have the freedom to go to target for groceries and to grab anything we may have forgotten (we ALWAYS forget something). I rented the car from Avis with drop off at Hard Rock. If I’m dropping off the car when I arrive is there a separate parking lot at the hotel for Avis cars where I should park the car or do I turn it over to the valet or just park in general parking and tell the rep at the Avis desk where I parked it?
> 
> Also, for unloading of luggage where do you pull in?  To the parking lot (or wherever I’m supposed to drop the car) or is there loading zone near the door?



You can pull in the right in front of the door to unload luggage.


----------



## Aims127

Captainkidd76 said:


> We did Club Level on this past visit for the 1st time. Never again. Money is much better spent on a Deluxe room.


I'm debating about the Deluxe rooms as well over Club Level.  I don't think we would be able to enjoy any of the Club level perks other than evening items and grabbing waters, etc for the room.  We are only staying 2 nights and our first day we are doing a VIP tour of the parks so we get breakfast, lunch included and my husband doesn't just like a continental breakfast so I'm thinking it won't be worth it for our plans for just 2 nights coming in from Disney.  I did Club Level last year at Portofino and we enjoyed it.  I'm thinking of the Deluxe King room.  Would this have a sofa bed as we have a son and I want to make sure we'd have one.  Anyone have pictures of a Deluxe King room?


----------



## Captainkidd76

Aims127 said:


> I'm debating about the Deluxe rooms as well over Club Level.  I don't think we would be able to enjoy any of the Club level perks other than evening items and grabbing waters, etc for the room.  We are only staying 2 nights and our first day we are doing a VIP tour of the parks so we get breakfast, lunch included and my husband doesn't just like a continental breakfast so I'm thinking it won't be worth it for our plans for just 2 nights coming in from Disney.  I did Club Level last year at Portofino and we enjoyed it.  I'm thinking of the Deluxe King room.  Would this have a sofa bed as we have a son and I want to make sure we'd have one.  Anyone have pictures of a Deluxe King room?



Yup. Deluxe Room has a sofa bed. Trust me, it SO much a better use of money.


----------



## jlbf06

Does anyone have any experience of the Romance Package at HRH please? We are thinking of booking this if we can't get a decent APH rate. What amenities/arrival gift do they give and is the late night food credit just added as a room credit? Any info would be great - I've searched and googled but there's nothing out there!


----------



## Burgermom

Is there a "will call" kiosk at the HRH?


----------



## Aims127

Burgermom said:


> Is there a "will call" kiosk at the HRH?


I'm curious about this too.  There was a ticket center at Portofino when we stayed there last year so I'm hoping for the same at Hard Rock.


----------



## macraven

I pick up my ordered tickets at RP at their attraction desk in the hotel lobby
All I am asked is the tickets confirmation #

I take screen shots of my confirmation numbers and show the TM as I am prone to lose my paper notes
The other two premier hotels would have the same or similar set up for ticket pix up


----------



## G719

macraven said:


> I pick up my ordered tickets at RP at their attraction desk in the hotel lobby
> All I am asked is the tickets confirmation #
> 
> I take screen shots of my confirmation numbers and show the TM as I am prone to lose my paper notes
> The other two premier hotels would have the same or similar set up for ticket pix up


Do you know if they will exchange an eticket bought and printed from undercover tourist for a hard plastic card? I read that you can do that at the park guest services but wondered if we could get it at the hotel too.


----------



## damo

G719 said:


> Do you know if they will exchange an eticket bought and printed from undercover tourist for a hard plastic card? I read that you can do that at the park guest services but wondered if we could get it at the hotel too.



There are only hard plastic APs.  The day tickets are tyvek (thick paper).  Yes, the ticket desk at the hotel will do it for you.


----------



## cfoxga

My parents are joining us on our trip in 3 weeks.  Originally, we had 2 separate rooms but today APH rates opened up for 2 bedroom suites.  I grabbed one and noticed that the other was gone from the site 30 minutes later.

Is there anything special I should ask for, like a high floor or a particular room number?


----------



## macraven

I favor the pool view and floor 5 or 6 as some of the trees have grown and block lower floor views

when I stayed club level at HR, I always tried to get the king suite 7100 for the view
Rooms on the even number side throughout the different floors, had nice water views and were a short one hallway to the elevators


----------



## Jane Miller

Decided to do Universal trip the week before Memorial Day. Hard Rock was significantly cheaper than Royal Pacific so we’ll do this for the first time. Did two queens with garden view. I know we might end up with terrible view, but room really is just to shower and sleep. Have stayed at Portofino, Sapphire Falls, and Royal Pacific before. RP is my fav, but sometimes $ counts. Seems The Kitchen will be closed for renovation. Any other good eats there or stick with Citywalk? Hubs has had knee replacements recently and although doing great, we are both old farts, so ordered a scooter from Buena Vista so he doesn’t wear himself out day one. Is HRH closer walking path wise to Studios than RP is to Citywalk?


----------



## schumigirl

Jane Miller said:


> Decided to do Universal trip the week before Memorial Day. Hard Rock was significantly cheaper than Royal Pacific so we’ll do this for the first time. Did two queens with garden view. I know we might end up with terrible view, but room really is just to shower and sleep. Have stayed at Portofino, Sapphire Falls, and Royal Pacific before. RP is my fav, but sometimes $ counts. Seems The Kitchen will be closed for renovation. Any other good eats there or stick with Citywalk? Hubs has had knee replacements recently and although doing great, we are both old farts, so ordered a scooter from Buena Vista so he doesn’t wear himself out day one. Is HRH closer walking path wise to Studios than RP is to Citywalk?



Yes HRH is incredibly close to Studios, much closer than RP is to Citywalk.


----------



## sarahothomas

Currently in the midst of planning a 3-night stay at Hard Rock for HHN. We are flying in on Day 1 in the AM, probably around 9 am. Can anyone tell me if we'd be able to drop off our luggage at the hotel so we can head to the parks?


----------



## Clockwork

sarahothomas said:


> Currently in the midst of planning a 3-night stay at Hard Rock for HHN. We are flying in on Day 1 in the AM, probably around 9 am. Can anyone tell me if we'd be able to drop off our luggage at the hotel so we can head to the parks?


Yes you can, just check in and drop off.


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

sarahothomas said:


> Currently in the midst of planning a 3-night stay at Hard Rock for HHN. We are flying in on Day 1 in the AM, probably around 9 am. Can anyone tell me if we'd be able to drop off our luggage at the hotel so we can head to the parks?



You definitely want to check-in as well, so you can get your express passes.


----------



## davper

sarahothomas said:


> Currently in the midst of planning a 3-night stay at Hard Rock for HHN. We are flying in on Day 1 in the AM, probably around 9 am. Can anyone tell me if we'd be able to drop off our luggage at the hotel so we can head to the parks?


Yes, you can arrive as early, drop off your bags, check-in and get your express passes. I believe you can get the passes as early as 7am, maybe even 6.


----------



## DanaLTK

Anyone have Christmas decor pictures? ...or maybe Hard Rock doesn't glam up for the Winter holidays...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

DanaLTK said:


> Anyone have Christmas decor pictures? ...or maybe Hard Rock doesn't glam up for the Winter holidays...



I could post some pics of decor in the background of some photos, but it’s not real clear.....

We do have some photos in front of the tree with the Fam.

We have stayed multiple years at HR during the Christmas season, there is enough decor to know it’s Christmas time but they do not go overboard with decorations at all, we do enjoy it, but believe it or not a couple of the other resorts actually do Christmas decor better, we always love the RP gingerbread houses, and Cabana puts up some neat stuff also, although we have only ever stayed RP and HR during the Christmas season.

We do have 10 nights at PB this year!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DanaLTK said:


> Anyone have Christmas decor pictures? ...or maybe Hard Rock doesn't glam up for the Winter holidays...



They do a bit, but it is the blandest of all the hotels for decorations at Christmas......the other hotels blows the HRH out the water for Christmas decorations. 

Most of our pictures have us in it, but I have a couple without us in them....these are in the main lobby area.























Sorry we`re in this one, but there are a few of these garlands around and that`s about it......a few little trees as you wander to either The Palm or out to the pool by the business centre.

But, it`s so dark in the lobby area and they don`t make the trees ultra light to show them off more.


----------



## DanaLTK

Are the self serve washers and dryers coin operated or credit card like @ Disney?


----------



## DanaLTK

schumigirl said:


> They do a bit, but it is the blandest of all the hotels for decorations at Christmas......the other hotels blows the HRH out the water for Christmas decorations.
> 
> Most of our pictures have us in it, but I have a couple without us in them....these are in the main lobby area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we`re in this one, but there are a few of these garlands around and that`s about it......a few little trees as you wander to either The Palm or out to the pool by the business centre.
> 
> But, it`s so dark in the lobby area and they don`t make the trees ultra light to show them off more.


Thanks for the pictures and the info.


----------



## DanaLTK

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I could post some pics of decor in the background of some photos, but it’s not real clear.....
> 
> We do have some photos in front of the tree with the Fam.
> 
> We have stayed multiple years at HR during the Christmas season, there is enough decor to know it’s Christmas time but they do not go overboard with decorations at all, we do enjoy it, but believe it or not a couple of the other resorts actually do Christmas decor better, we always love the RP gingerbread houses, and Cabana puts up some neat stuff also, although we have only ever stayed RP and HR during the Christmas season.
> 
> We do have 10 nights at PB this year!!!


Thank you!


----------



## jenjersnap

I haven’t been able to find a decent HRH resort map that lists details like elevator location. Anyone have one or can you tell me where/approximately how many elevator banks there are? Are there entrance and exit doors at the ends of the building, ie., one out to walking path to parks and another to parking lot on other side? Is there a gate outside the pool so you can cut through from the walking path (like RPR)? Just trying to frame a room request that minimizes walking for one member of my party. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

jenjersnap said:


> I haven’t been able to find a decent HRH resort map that lists details like elevator location. Anyone have one or can you tell me where/approximately how many elevator banks there are? Are there entrance and exit doors at the ends of the building, ie., one out to walking path to parks and another to parking lot on other side? Is there a gate outside the pool so you can cut through from the walking path (like RPR)? Just trying to frame a room request that minimizes walking for one member of my party. Thanks!



If you look closely in the pic posted just above you can see where the elevators are just off the south side of the lobby, they go up to the 7th floor and down to 1st where you exit to the pool or either walking path towards the boat dock or you can walk through the pool area toward the south with a gate, the gate requires a room key to access FYI, on the south side there is a door you can access as well, IMO the elevators are somewhat centrally located, like many resorts depends how far down the hallway corridor you are for walking, maybe the best request would be close to the elevators.

I never pay attention but I believe there are 6 elevators.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Can’t wait to get back to our 2nd home!!!


----------



## jenjersnap

For some reason, I didn’t see notification of this response. Thank you so much! Exactly the info I needed! 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> If you look closely in the pic posted just above you can see where the elevators are just off the south side of the lobby, they go up to the 7th floor and down to 1st where you exit to the pool or either walking path towards the boat dock or you can walk through the pool area toward the south with a gate, the gate requires a room key to access FYI, on the south side there is a door you can access as well, IMO the elevators are somewhat centrally located, like many resorts depends how far down the hallway corridor you are for walking, maybe the best request would be close to the elevators.
> 
> I never pay attention but I believe there are 6 elevators.


----------



## Janet McDonald

We have booked for our first stay at HRH next month. Room only. When I booked I paid for one night for the deposit and I noticed on the first page it says that the balance is due upon DEPARTURE, which is unusual to me. I use my checking MasterCard so my funds come out of my personal account immediately. Is this a situation where they will put a hold on the funds in the amount of the balance on check in day, and then actually charge my card on check out day, thus holding out double until the pending charge falls off?  We have two rooms booked for several days so that would be something I need to prepare for lol. I’ve never seen a hotel charge the balance at check out instead of check in.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Janet McDonald said:


> We have booked for our first stay at HRH next month. Room only. When I booked I paid for one night for the deposit and I noticed on the first page it says that the balance is due upon DEPARTURE, which is unusual to me. I use my checking MasterCard so my funds come out of my personal account immediately. Is this a situation where they will put a hold on the funds in the amount of the balance on check in day, and then actually charge my card on check out day, thus holding out double until the pending charge falls off?  We have two rooms booked for several days so that would be something I need to prepare for lol. I’ve never seen a hotel charge the balance at check out instead of check in.



Hooray a first stay!!!

Hopefully it’s an awesome stay!!!

I have only been charged the remaining balance of the room upon check in, however if you don’t want charging privileges you will need to notify them upon check in or they do hold a certain amount per night, I can’t remember what it is maybe a $100 per night.

When you check out any incidental charges will be taken along with parking fees if applicable.


----------



## Janet McDonald

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hooray a first stay!!!
> 
> Hopefully it’s an awesome stay!!!
> 
> I have only been charged the remaining balance of the room upon check in, however if you don’t want charging privileges you will need to notify them upon check in or they do hold a certain amount per night, I can’t remember what it is maybe a $100 per night.
> 
> When you check out any incidental charges will be taken along with parking fees if applicable.



Thank you!  We are very excited and are gonna surprise our kids (15,19,22) and two of their friends at the end of our Disney trip . They are gonna go ballistic!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Janet McDonald said:


> Thank you!  We are very excited and are gonna surprise our kids (15,19,22) and two of their friends at the end of our Disney trip . They are gonna go ballistic!



Very awesome!!!

My kids are 19,17,11 and we love this place!

Seems if given a choice Hard Rock seems to be a popular choice, especially kids in that age range, so a surprise is excellent!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Anyone else hear from today (Mon June 8th) Club Level for Hard Rock will be in the Avalon Foyer and ballroom?

It makes sense as their Club Room is very small.

And a good way for the hotels to spread folks out a bit more.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Anyone else hear from today (Mon June 8th) Club Level for Hard Rock will be in the Avalon Foyer and ballroom?
> 
> It makes sense as their Club Room is very small.
> 
> And a good way for the hotels to spread folks out a bit more.



Schumi, I reached out to a friend at HR, currently Club is closed all together, no decisions have been made on reopening or moving of the lounge currently, also anyone who had a Club booking is being given a $100 dollar per night hotel food and beverage credit, as far as how long that will go on is to be determined also, it could end tomorrow or 3 weeks from now. This was for folks that had existing reservations only.


UPDATE provided below by @Polyonmymind!!!


----------



## daisy2013

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Schumi, I reached out to a friend at HR, currently Club is closed all together, no decisions have been made on reopening or moving of the lounge currently, also anyone who had a Club booking is being given a $100 dollar per night hotel food and beverage credit, as far as how long that will go on is to be determined also, it could end tomorrow or 3 weeks from now. This was for folks that had existing reservations only.


Interesting- we were able to make a Club level booking this weekend for September


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

daisy2013 said:


> Interesting- we were able to make a Club level booking this weekend for September



Yes you can still make bookings, this is for folks staying now, highly likely they will have alternative arrangements by September, again only for people staying currently with reservations made and kept pre covid.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Schumi, I reached out to a friend at HR, currently Club is closed all together, no decisions have been made on reopening or moving of the lounge currently, also anyone who had a Club booking is being given a $100 dollar per night hotel food and beverage credit, as far as how long that will go on is to be determined also, it could end tomorrow or 3 weeks from now. This was for folks that had existing reservations only.



Yes, I knew about the $100 per night credit for Club folks staying now.  

I was sent a pm this morning from someone who had been told this  by the HRH representative they spoke to.


----------



## gappedout

Any updates on Housekeeping? Are they providing a credit if regular housekeeping services are not being performed?


----------



## schumigirl

Updated information on the Club Lounge experience at HRH and RP.

Link from Orlando Informer is below.

Thanks to @Polyonmymind for the information.


*Universal Orlando hotels’ club levels during COVID-19*
Starting on Monday, June 8, both Hard Rock Hotel and Royal Pacific Resort started up their club-level services once again. With the caveat that the new protocols and practices can continue to change, here’s what Loews has on tap for right now:


Modified hours: food service in the morning will be from 7:00 to 10:00 am; in the evening, 5:00 to 7:00 pm; and dessert, 8:00 to 9:00 pm.
Increased cleaning and disinfecting will be implemented.
Lounge seating has been modified for social distancing, including some tables being rendered for the use of only one party and other tables being removed entirely.
The club concierge team continues to operate as the personal concierge for club-floor guests and their planning needs.
Modified locations: at Hard Rock, the club locations have been moved to the foyer, outside terrace, and Apollo boardroom. (They remain the same at Royal Pacific.)

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-orlando-hotels-coronavirus-reopening-works/


----------



## daisy2013

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yes you can still make bookings, this is for folks staying now, highly likely they will have alternative arrangements by September, again only for people staying currently with reservations made and kept pre covid.


Got I misunderstood.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Yay!!!!

Thanks @Polyonmymind for the update and @schumigirl for posting it, funny how quickly things can change right!?!??!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

daisy2013 said:


> Interesting- we were able to make a Club level booking this weekend for September



Should have mentioned earlier we are there in September for a while also!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you to those who sent me such lovely comments last night.....

I appreciate it


----------



## NMK62303

Hello - anyone there or who has stayed since reopening?  We are coning this Saturday 6/20, was wondering about recent experiences in the hotel, pool experiences, restaurants, etc.  TIA!


----------



## Ariel620

Does anyone know the HRH pool hours since reopening?  With the parks closing early, I hope to use the pool in the evening.


----------



## gappedout

I currently have a Garden view room booked. We could save $75 over our trip to change to a Standard view room. We have never stayed at HRH before. Is the Garden view worth the $75?


----------



## barb969

gappedout said:


> I currently have a Garden view room booked. We could save $75 over our trip to change to a Standard view room. We have never stayed at HRH before. Is the Garden view worth the $75?


Without a balcony the view is not as important.  Also if you are on an upper floor the view makes even less difference.  There are no roof views. I’d save the money.


----------



## johnnyr

What is the difference between a Standard room with 2 queen beds and a Queen Room?


----------



## barb969

johnnyr said:


> What is the difference between a Standard room with 2 queen beds and a Queen Room?


Are they the same price?  
if different prices probably the view.  The view is not as important as at WDW unless you are on a lower floor.  There are no balconies. There are no roof views.  I would call and ask.  Their phone reservations number is answered promptly, usually with no wait.


----------



## hhoope01

Not sure what a "Queen Room" is, but on the HRH website, they have a nice description for all the different room types:  Hard Rock Orlando Room Room Types

Maybe your looking at a Deluxe Queen Room?


----------



## johnnyr

barb969 said:


> Are they the same price?
> if different prices probably the view.  The view is not as important as at WDW unless you are on a lower floor.  There are no balconies. There are no roof views.  I would call and ask.  Their phone reservations number is answered promptly, usually with no wait.



There is a difference in price. The Standard room just says "Standard". The 2 Queen Beds room says Garden view and is much cheaper than the standard room.


----------



## barb969

johnnyr said:


> There is a difference in price. The Standard room just says "Standard". The 2 Queen Beds room says Garden view and is much cheaper than the standard room.


Usually the standard room is cheaper. I‘d go with garden view.


----------



## gappedout

We are arriving Friday! Does the self service laundry operate via credit card or cash / quarters?


----------



## ruthies12

I have a favor to ask of anyone who is going to be there soon- can you take a pic of the TV in your room and if there are any places to connect a portable DVD player?  I have a trip in September and I'm wondering if I should bring mine.  I've had some hotel rooms where I've been able to hook it up successfully and some where I can't.  We like to watch harry potter movies in the room lol  TIA


----------



## cschaaf

ruthies12 said:


> I have a favor to ask of anyone who is going to be there soon- can you take a pic of the TV in your room and if there are any places to connect a portable DVD player?  I have a trip in September and I'm wondering if I should bring mine.  I've had some hotel rooms where I've been able to hook it up successfully and some where I can't.  We like to watch harry potter movies in the room lol  TIA


Just knowing there is an HDMI connection may not be enough. Many hotels disable those inputs. It would be helpful to know if anyone has tried to use a game system or DVD player.

You might want to call the hotel and ask, too.


----------



## Tricia G.

Has anyone experienced club level recently and can share a review/photos of how club level is handled and your thoughts on whether the value is still there?


----------



## jrs6456

cschaaf said:


> Just knowing there is an HDMI connection may not be enough. Many hotels disable those inputs. It would be helpful to know if anyone has tried to use a game system or DVD player.
> 
> You might want to call the hotel and ask, too.


We always bring our DVD player  it works fine if you have HDMI but you have to change the input manually by pressing up on the button in the middle of the TV. At least this has been the case from 2016-March 2020 if that helps


----------



## Dynamite626

Tricia G. said:


> Has anyone experienced club level recently and can share a review/photos of how club level is handled and your thoughts on whether the value is still there?


I would love the answer to this also.  Trying to decide if its worth it for 2 teen girls and and meat and potatos kind of guy.


----------



## schumigirl

Dynamite626 said:


> I would love the answer to this also.  Trying to decide if its worth it for 2 teen girls and and meat and potatos kind of guy.



We haven`t had anyone come back and tell us directly in posts how it was, but have to say general reviews of Club Levels generally now are very mixed.

People who use the appetisers in the evening two hours as a main meal don`t seem to be very thrilled with them overall. 

Hopefully someone soon will let us know how it was, but personally, haven`t heard great reviews. I`m sure there must be folks that are happy with it now. Hopefully.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Dynamite626 said:


> I would love the answer to this also.  Trying to decide if its worth it for 2 teen girls and and meat and potatos kind of guy.



We frequent HR CL often, haven’t been since Covid reopening, pre Covid for the teens it may suffice, meat and potatoes kind of guy like myself, plan on having something more, the Club staff are absolutely awesome at HR but HR food offerings are much like what a college freshman would have on hand...lol and I’m not being offensive to HR because we love the place.

I do wish they could get a bit better menu.

The wings and bleu cheese are addictive, but  still doesn’t make a meal for me.


Oh who says mimosas don’t go well with wings!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Dynamite626 said:


> I would love the answer to this also.  Trying to decide if its worth it for 2 teen girls and and meat and potatos kind of guy.



There are a couple of reviews on Trip Advisor from folks that have been recently and stayed Club Level in case you haven`t seen them yet.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Dynamite626 said:


> I would love the answer to this also.  Trying to decide if its worth it for 2 teen girls and and meat and potatos kind of guy.



Oh, hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## macraven

Last time I did the evening spread at HR club, was 2017.
And really enjoyed it.

From what I have read on other sites recently, some said it was fine while others said they had some disappointments w/ offerings.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Last time I did the evening spread at HR club, was 2017.
> And really enjoyed it.
> 
> From what I have read on other sites recently, some said it was fine while others said they had some disappointments w/ offerings.



Unless covid has inspired a menu change it is essentially still the same since then Mac.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Last time I did the evening spread at HR club, was 2017.
> And really enjoyed it.
> 
> From what I have read on other sites recently, some said it was fine while others said they had some disappointments w/ offerings.




All food is now pre-packaged, with the exception of the hot appetizers which are now served up to you by a TM. 

Apparently some like it and some don`t.  

Same with the ballroom location it`s now in, which I was surprised at when I was told initially they were moving it, but thinking about the small size of the CL there, maybe not.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>


Yea I guess it is funny that club now has pre boxed food especially for the prices that are charged to stay on club level.


----------



## erinch

That’s a lot of Twinkies.


----------



## Dynamite626

I think we will pass on club level this trip.  I will pack extra snacks.


----------



## schumigirl

Dynamite626 said:


> I think we will pass on club level this trip.  I will pack extra snacks.



Good decision. 

And have a wonderful time on your vacation.......


----------



## DanaLTK

We booked the Hard Rock through Hotels.com because we had gift cards. Did we sacrifice our Rock Royalty rewards earning potential in doing this? AND will our ressie be in the Hard Rock system right away? Or will it take awhile? What I'm really asking is: When can I put in a room request?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

DanaLTK said:


> We booked the Hard Rock through Hotels.com because we had gift cards. Did we sacrifice our Rock Royalty rewards earning potential in doing this? AND will our ressie be in the Hard Rock system right away? Or will it take awhile? What I'm really asking is: When can I put in a room request?



Not sure how long it takes to get in through that site, it’s actually quicker than most think, at check in be certain to get credit for your RR rewards, it doesn’t matter who you book through if you are present for your booking you will get the points.

Call the Hotel, they should be able to look you up and you may place a room request.


----------



## Hettie

Is there a changing area in the pool restrooms? Wondering about changing clothes if room isn’t ready or on check-out day.


----------



## ruthies12

Hettie said:


> Is there a changing area in the pool restrooms? Wondering about changing clothes if room isn’t ready or on check-out day.



When I was there in Dec. 2018 I was able to take my daughters to the gym locker room to shower them off and have them change after swimming after we had checked out of our room and spent time at the pool before heading to the airport for our flight home.  No idea if that is all still open with all the covid stuff now, but the locker room back then had towels and shampoo/soap and was very nice.


----------



## Ozzerzen

We are heading down in 2 weeks and are looking for things that can occupy our time after the parks close at 5/6pm.  So I was wondering if anyone who has been lately can shed any light on how things go after closing time.  Do the parks kick you out pretty quickly or let you wander for a bit.  What time are the resort pools closing.  Mini Golf or movies i assume let the last paying customers start 9-9:30ish.   Are they pushing people out of citywalk at 10 or just closing and letting the traffic slowly fade.  Sorry for so many questions, but digging for the answers online has not been very successful.  Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## erinch

What kind of coffee makers does the HRH garden view rooms have?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

erinch said:


> What kind of coffee makers does the HRH garden view rooms have?




Last I knew they were Keurig still.

Not the most recent photo FYI, but that’s them on the right.


----------



## erinch

TY!


----------



## soniam

Did all of the restaurants at Hard Rock close, including Emack & Boleo's? Most were open in July.


----------



## becauseimnew

Because I waited to book our Thanksgiving trip I ended up having to book Hard Rock instead of RPR.  Excited for our trip.


----------



## cfoxga

We're booked for Thanksgiving at HRH this year too.  Been to RPR and PBH already, so we wanted to give it a try...


----------



## NMK62303

We will be at HRH for Thanksgiving too!    Can't wait


----------



## NMK62303

Anyone who has been recently who knows if the hot tub at the pool is open?  It was not open when we went in June, which was just a few weeks after the hotel opening back up.  Thanks!


----------



## GoofyDad_4427

Haven't been to Hard Rock specifically, but RP and the two offsite hotels we were recently at were all closed.  When i questioned it, the person there working basically said all hot tubs are closed everywhere.  Too hard to clean frequently enough and maintain distancing.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

NMK62303 said:


> Anyone who has been recently who knows if the hot tub at the pool is open?  It was not open when we went in June, which was just a few weeks after the hotel opening back up.  Thanks!




Still closed, just got back from our visit.


----------



## cschaaf

Anyone ever tried the sauna at HR (or any other of the resorts)? Any feedback on the experience? Has anyone noticed if they are open now?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Status still the same here.


----------



## Sue M

Has anyone gotten a decent view in a standard room?  Wondering what I should request. Our last stay we had a wonderful pool view and I’m afraid I’m spoiled now.

Never mind, I got my water view!


----------



## Sue M

soniam said:


> Did all of the restaurants at Hard Rock close, including Emack & Boleo's? Most were open in July.


I’m arriving just after Thanksgiving and looked online. I believe Emack and The kitchen are open.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 529676
> 
> Status still the same here.


Is the Pool Gate open to the walking path?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Is the Pool Gate open to the walking path?



We never tried coming back in that way. There is a sign directing you to use the other entrance. They have security at the lobby and 1st floor courtyard to check temps/bands, at the pool I believe the lifeguards are watching for them.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We never tried coming back in that way. There is a sign directing you to use the other entrance. They have security at the lobby and 1st floor courtyard to check temps/bands, at the pool I believe the lifeguards are watching for them.


Oh, too bad!  It definitely cuts the walk down. Our stay last year we always used pool gate except for the rare boat ride.
What bands?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Oh, too bad!  It definitely cuts the walk down. Our stay last year we always used pool gate except for the rare boat ride.
> What bands?



We usually use that entrance most of the time when it’s open also.

You have to get your temp checked daily at all the hotels and they give you a color coded wristband.

Edit: FYI if staying offsite they will check you prior to coming into Citywalk.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We usually use that entrance most of the time when it’s open also.
> 
> You have to get your temp checked daily at all the hotels and they give you a color coded wristband.
> 
> Edit: FYI if staying offsite they will check you prior to coming into Citywalk.


So you get temp check at hotel daily and at park?


----------



## hhoope01

No.  When you enter the Universal complex (through the hotel, Citywalk, etc.) you will get a temp check.  If you pass the temp check, you get a wristband.  For the rest of that day, if you pass through any other temp checks, you show your wristband.  No additional temp check required.


----------



## kurts mom

Can anyone tell me where the pet friendly rooms are located Are they in one area or spread throughout the resort Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

kurts mom said:


> Can anyone tell me where the pet friendly rooms are located Are they in one area or spread throughout the resort Thanks!



Last I knew it was “lower floor” garden view.


----------



## bfrosty

Has anyone used "Ron" for transportation lately? Just wondering how he is doing and if he retired yet.  Thanks.


----------



## hhoope01

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Last I knew it was “lower floor” garden view.


While I have not stayed in a pet friendly room at HRH, I have at RPR and this matches where we were put there (when we brought our pet.)  The pet friendly rooms were on the ground floor all near the pet "walking" area.


----------



## kurts mom

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Last I knew it was “lower floor” garden view.





hhoope01 said:


> While I have not stayed in a pet friendly room at HRH, I have at RPR and this matches where we were put there (when we brought our pet.)  The pet friendly rooms were on the ground floor all near the pet "walking" area.


thank you!


----------



## Lucys dad

Booked for October 2021 and torn between Club Level or a Deluxe room for the extra space. Can you book a deluxe room and add club level access on ? 

Many thanks


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just stayed here 12/6 for the OI meetup. Booked a regular 2 queen room, they gave us a 2 queen/sofa bed room. 

Question: Does anyone know what brand their pillows are? I have head/neck issues, and their pillows were FABULOUS. I've been searching the internet, but can't find any info. 
Thought I'd ask here before I contact the hotel.


----------



## Maddiesmum03

Sorry if this has been covered before, but I cannot find the answer anywhere! We are thinking of staying at HRH next summer and there will be 4 of us including stepson aged 13 and daughter who will be 18 by then.
The kids suite looks best fit for us, both price wise and with the extra room, but are the beds in the kids section full sized or will my daughter have her feet out of the end of the bed?


----------



## Patches Lee

Where are the kids suites located?


----------



## Elle :)

We usually book a ”deluxe king” at HRH but I was thinking about upgrading to a “king suite” this time. Does the king suite only have a shower? The layout pic looks like it‘s just a shower but some of the room pics I’ve seen look like there’s a tub.


----------



## barb969

The king suites on the 7th floor have showers the size of a tub. Call  (888) 464-3551 which is the hotel and ask.


----------



## Ozzerzen

The King suite we recently stayed was also just the large shower (5th or 6th floor).  It was a very nice and large room overall, but I did miss having a nice warm bath after a long day in the parks.   We were only there for 4 nights and after it was all said and done I really didn't even mind.  We really loved the king suite and would 100% go that route again if it is in our budget.


----------



## Elle :)

Ozzerzen said:


> The King suite we recently stayed was also just the large shower (5th or 6th floor).  It was a very nice and large room overall, but I did miss having a nice warm bath after a long day in the parks.   We were only there for 4 nights and after it was all said and done I really didn't even mind.  We really loved the king suite and would 100% go that route again if it is in our budget.



Thank you. Missing the bath is definitely on my list of worries but the extra room would be awesome.


----------



## eagles1281

Why can I not book a 2 Bedroom Suite for mid October? Guessing they will open up more availability in the coming months?


----------



## limace

Or they’re booked? Halloween Horror Nights time.


----------



## disneygrl704

Has anyone stayed here over Christmas? We have 3 nights booked for December 23-26, 2021. Do they do anything special or any must do’s we should know about?


----------



## moanaofmotunui

When would it be likely that the AP rates for October would be released please? We already have a room booked for a one night stay but have since purchased APs so would we just call up and tell them that to amend the booking or can I do it myself online?


----------



## mvansear

Anyone been recently and stayed club level?  Going mid-may and am hoping that the club moves back to the 7th floor.  Hot tubs being open would be a nice perk as well.


----------



## starousse

Thinking of booking standard room for two nights in August. Is there a specific area I should request? Are these rooms decent or will I be facing the dumpsters?


----------



## Minnie1222

starousse said:


> Thinking of booking standard room for two nights in August. Is there a specific area I should request? Are these rooms decent or will I be facing the dumpsters?


I would ask for higher floors and that's it.  There are no balconies, just a glass window that may or may not open.


----------



## ClapYourHands

starousse said:


> Thinking of booking standard room for two nights in August. Is there a specific area I should request? Are these rooms decent or will I be facing the dumpsters?


We had a standard room, and I thought our view was nice. We looked out the back of the hotel and could see the lawn and the river.  Maybe we were unknowingly upgraded or something, but it definitely wasn't a dumpster.


----------



## mickeynut1

mvansear said:


> Anyone been recently and stayed club level?  Going mid-may and am hoping that the club moves back to the 7th floor.  Hot tubs being open would be a nice perk as well.



Bumping your post as we just booked a few nights CL for the end of May.  Along with wanting to know the location of the lounge, I'm curious as to what the offerings are throughout the day as well.  This will be our first time staying at HRH (or any Universal resort, for that matter), so if anyone has any opinions, tips, etc they want to share, that would be great as well.  TIA


----------



## Phatscott25

I have a question about the Deluxe 2-Queen rooms.  The description states that they have two queens and a sofa-sleeper but then it states, "sleeps 5 with a rollaway."  If the room already has two queens and a sofa sleeper then wouldn't it already sleep five without a rollaway?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## macraven

Some peeps do not share beds 
and want a rollaway bed for one person


----------



## Phatscott25

Right I understand that, it's just to me the verbiage seemed to imply that in order to sleep five the rollaway was required.  For our situation (mostly kids and have two rooms booked anyway), the 2 queens and sofa-bed will be just fine.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## macraven

I’ve slept on the sofa bed at HR before but had to get extra bedding to make it more comfortable for me


----------



## Phatscott25

Thanks for the tip!  Although I think we won't need the rollaway and will just use the sofa-bed.  I can imagine what to expect with those.


----------



## MarcyMouse

mvansear said:


> Anyone been recently and stayed club level?  Going mid-may and am hoping that the club moves back to the 7th floor.  Hot tubs being open would be a nice perk as well.


I've been wondering the same thing. Check out recent reviews on TripAdvisor-- I've seen there that it's back on the 7th floor, and people have written about what food  is being offered.   I have HRH and PB club level reserved and I'm trying to decide which reservation to keep and which to cancel!


----------



## DisneyEnthusiastic

Just got back Saturday after staying a week club level at Hard Rock.  Yes, the lounge is back on the 7th floor.  Food offerings were as follows: Chicken Wings, Mac N Cheese, Turkey Tea Sandwiches and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Spring Rolls, Chicken Skewers, California Rolls and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Empanadas, Chips n Salsa, Veggie/Cheese rollups and Veggies w/ hummus.  These were the rotations in the evening.  Mornings were assorted pastries, donuts, bagels, cereals, yogurt parfaits, fruit etc.  Midday was uncrustables, chips, granola bars, bags of famous Amos choc chip cookies.  Of course the nighttime snacks were a variety of mini dessert. We had a great time as always!  The RR team is so attentive.


----------



## mickeynut1

DisneyEnthusiastic said:


> Just got back Saturday after staying a week club level at Hard Rock.  Yes, the lounge is back on the 7th floor.  Food offerings were as follows: Chicken Wings, Mac N Cheese, Turkey Tea Sandwiches and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Spring Rolls, Chicken Skewers, California Rolls and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Empanadas, Chips n Salsa, Veggie/Cheese rollups and Veggies w/ hummus.  These were the rotations in the evening.  Mornings were assorted pastries, donuts, bagels, cereals, yogurt parfaits, fruit etc.  Midday was uncrustables, chips, granola bars, bags of famous Amos choc chip cookies.  Of course the nighttime snacks were a variety of mini dessert. We had a great time as always!  The RR team is so attentive.



Thanks for this!  Glad you had a great time.  We are looking forward to our first Universal/HRH CL stay coming up in a few weeks .


----------



## maui2k5

Just booked a 7 night stay at the Hard Rock in the Future Rock Star Suite!  Our girls (10, 12) have never been to Universal but have been to WDW many times and we are hoping to keep this a surprise.   First choice was Royal Pacific in the Jurassic World rooms, but that is not available.  We know it will be hot and muggy in August, but we live just north of Houston so we are used to hot muggy weather in the summer and hurricane threat…


----------



## NMK62303

DisneyEnthusiastic said:


> Just got back Saturday after staying a week club level at Hard Rock.  Yes, the lounge is back on the 7th floor.  Food offerings were as follows: Chicken Wings, Mac N Cheese, Turkey Tea Sandwiches and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Spring Rolls, Chicken Skewers, California Rolls and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Empanadas, Chips n Salsa, Veggie/Cheese rollups and Veggies w/ hummus.  These were the rotations in the evening.  Mornings were assorted pastries, donuts, bagels, cereals, yogurt parfaits, fruit etc.  Midday was uncrustables, chips, granola bars, bags of famous Amos choc chip cookies.  Of course the nighttime snacks were a variety of mini dessert. We had a great time as always!  The RR team is so attentive.



Thank you so much for the update!  We are staying Club Level at HRH in June, checking in 3 weeks from today!!  So glad to hear about all of the CL offerings, it will be our first time on the 7th floor, splurging for the triplets' high school graduation trip!  Glad you had a great time.


----------



## chiisai

DisneyEnthusiastic said:


> Just got back Saturday after staying a week club level at Hard Rock.  Yes, the lounge is back on the 7th floor.  Food offerings were as follows: Chicken Wings, Mac N Cheese, Turkey Tea Sandwiches and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Spring Rolls, Chicken Skewers, California Rolls and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Empanadas, Chips n Salsa, Veggie/Cheese rollups and Veggies w/ hummus.  These were the rotations in the evening.  Mornings were assorted pastries, donuts, bagels, cereals, yogurt parfaits, fruit etc.  Midday was uncrustables, chips, granola bars, bags of famous Amos choc chip cookies.  Of course the nighttime snacks were a variety of mini dessert. We had a great time as always!  The RR team is so attentive.



Do you happen to have the club concierge email?  I need to reach out for a food allergy.  I sent an email to the main hotel account a week ago and haven’t heard back.  I can’t seem to figure out how to contact the club concierge.  Just thought I’d check.


----------



## RocketCityMama

We just upgraded our upcoming stay partially for June.  We are staying at Dockside at the beginning of our stay and then switching over to Hard Rock the last part. We are so excited and thought since the velocicoaster would be opening soon after we leave the parks are getting busier and the express passes will come in handy.  I can't wait to stay SO close to the parks!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

DisneyEnthusiastic said:


> Just got back Saturday after staying a week club level at Hard Rock.  Yes, the lounge is back on the 7th floor.  Food offerings were as follows: Chicken Wings, Mac N Cheese, Turkey Tea Sandwiches and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Spring Rolls, Chicken Skewers, California Rolls and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Empanadas, Chips n Salsa, Veggie/Cheese rollups and Veggies w/ hummus.  These were the rotations in the evening.  Mornings were assorted pastries, donuts, bagels, cereals, yogurt parfaits, fruit etc.  Midday was uncrustables, chips, granola bars, bags of famous Amos choc chip cookies.  Of course the nighttime snacks were a variety of mini dessert. We had a great time as always!  The RR team is so attentive.


Thanks for posting! We are going for a brief visit and thinking the adults will spend most of the time at the resort while the teens go to the parks. Never done club level at Universal before, but that is what was available this time, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## NMK62303

Does anyone know the current pool hours? We check in on Thursday 6/3!! Thanks


----------



## pangyal

DisneyEnthusiastic said:


> Just got back Saturday after staying a week club level at Hard Rock.  Yes, the lounge is back on the 7th floor.  Food offerings were as follows: Chicken Wings, Mac N Cheese, Turkey Tea Sandwiches and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Spring Rolls, Chicken Skewers, California Rolls and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Empanadas, Chips n Salsa, Veggie/Cheese rollups and Veggies w/ hummus.  These were the rotations in the evening.  Mornings were assorted pastries, donuts, bagels, cereals, yogurt parfaits, fruit etc.  Midday was uncrustables, chips, granola bars, bags of famous Amos choc chip cookies.  Of course the nighttime snacks were a variety of mini dessert. We had a great time as always!  The RR team is so attentive.


Thank you for the update! We check in on the 15th and can’t wait to get back to the 7th floor. We were last there in December when they still had the ballrooms and the fully pre-packaged foods for each meal.

Would you mind sharing how food service is being handled (as in, is it back to self-serve or are the attendants still in charge of handing out the food) and how is the distancing in the lounge? Thank you, and I’m glad you had a great trip!


----------



## barb969

DisneyEnthusiastic said:


> Just got back Saturday after staying a week club level at Hard Rock.  Yes, the lounge is back on the 7th floor.  Food offerings were as follows: Chicken Wings, Mac N Cheese, Turkey Tea Sandwiches and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Spring Rolls, Chicken Skewers, California Rolls and Veggies w/ hummus....next day was Empanadas, Chips n Salsa, Veggie/Cheese rollups and Veggies w/ hummus.  These were the rotations in the evening.  Mornings were assorted pastries, donuts, bagels, cereals, yogurt parfaits, fruit etc.  Midday was uncrustables, chips, granola bars, bags of famous Amos choc chip cookies.  Of course the nighttime snacks were a variety of mini dessert. We had a great time as always!  The RR team is so attentive.


Was it buffet style?


----------



## mickeynut1

pangyal said:


> Would you mind sharing how food service is being handled (as in, is it back to self-serve or are the attendants still in charge of handing out the food) and how is the distancing in the lounge?





barb969 said:


> Was it buffet style?



I'm not the OP, but we just returned last week from a quick 2 night stay.  The buffet-style area that guests would normally walk through to serve themselves was blocked off with CMs serving guests from behind plexiglass.  Pop/water/juice was stocked in the fridge and was available self serve all day/evening.  The afternoon snacks consisted of small bags of chips, pretzels, etc that were just sitting out for guests to take.  There were quite a few tables in the lounge that seemed to be spaced somewhat apart, but this was our first time staying at HRH so I don't know what the usual set up was prior to changes from last year.


----------



## barb969

mickeynut1 said:


> I'm not the OP, but we just returned last week from a quick 2 night stay.  The buffet-style area that guests would normally walk through to serve themselves was blocked off with CMs serving guests from behind plexiglass.  Pop/water/juice was stocked in the fridge and was available self serve all day/evening.  The afternoon snacks consisted of small bags of chips, pretzels, etc that were just sitting out for guests to take.  There were quite a few tables in the lounge that seemed to be spaced somewhat apart, but this was our first time staying at HRH so I don't know what the usual set up was prior to changes from last year.


Thanks


----------



## mickeynut1

barb969 said:


> Thanks



You're welcome!


----------



## RocketCityMama

Just wanted to stop in and post a review for our recent 4 night stay at HRH.  It was our first stay, so we really didn't know what to expect, but we had an amazing time! We did a split stay so we checked in fairly early about 10 am in hopes we might get a room, but if not we were going to eat lunch and just chill around the hotel.  After the late night at the meetup, we were really hoping for the room- we lucked up, the room was ready and we had lunch by 11 and naps soon after! The beds were cushy and soft without being too soft.  We liked that there were 4 chairs to sit in if needed, plus a nice size desk/table area to sit and work or eat at and another small table between the other 2 chairs. We had a water/garden view, so that was neat, we could see the water taxis going by.  All the TM's were amazing and friendly.  We had no issues with texting for info or housekeeping needs. They were very responsive no matter the issue (not that we had any) just generally speaking. Our downside was the size/angle of the bathroom.  Why they needed to produce this odd shape is beyond me lol but you have to step into the bathroom a certain way in order to close the door.  Like the toilet is REALLY.CLOSE to the door lol. Other than that no issues - tastefully decorated and we really enjoyed it.
We walked several times either to or from the parks - very short and mostly shady so not even really that hot.  We took the water taxi both ways -we had some great captains that made it fun.  The express passes were great the second part of our trip, made many rides nearly walk on, even when the wait was 45 plus mins.  If we waited 10 mins or more for anything (other than big coasters) I would be surprised. All in all we would def stay here again.  We have an upcoming stay at Royal Pacific in November, so I am curious to see the difference in the two! 

Oh and we at several times at the Emack and Bolios and enjoyed all the food items we had, from wraps to sandwiches to pizza and snacks! We are glad they were open so early and so late!

Any questions let me know!


----------



## schumigirl

RocketCityMama said:


> Just wanted to stop in and post a review for our recent 4 night stay at HRH.  It was our first stay, so we really didn't know what to expect, but we had an amazing time! We did a split stay so we checked in fairly early about 10 am in hopes we might get a room, but if not we were going to eat lunch and just chill around the hotel.  After the late night at the meetup, we were really hoping for the room- we lucked up, the room was ready and we had lunch by 11 and naps soon after! The beds were cushy and soft without being too soft.  We liked that there were 4 chairs to sit in if needed, plus a nice size desk/table area to sit and work or eat at and another small table between the other 2 chairs. We had a water/garden view, so that was neat, we could see the water taxis going by.  All the TM's were amazing and friendly.  We had no issues with texting for info or housekeeping needs. They were very responsive no matter the issue (not that we had any) just generally speaking. Our downside was the size/angle of the bathroom.  Why they needed to produce this odd shape is beyond me lol but you have to step into the bathroom a certain way in order to close the door.  Like the toilet is REALLY.CLOSE to the door lol. Other than that no issues - tastefully decorated and we really enjoyed it.
> We walked several times either to or from the parks - very short and mostly shady so not even really that hot.  We took the water taxi both ways -we had some great captains that made it fun.  The express passes were great the second part of our trip, made many rides nearly walk on, even when the wait was 45 plus mins.  If we waited 10 mins or more for anything (other than big coasters) I would be surprised. All in all we would def stay here again.  We have an upcoming stay at Royal Pacific in November, so I am curious to see the difference in the two!
> 
> Oh and we at several times at the Emack and Bolios and enjoyed all the food items we had, from wraps to sandwiches to pizza and snacks! We are glad they were open so early and so late!
> 
> Any questions let me know!



Thanks for such a good review. 

Glad you had such a lovely trip, it did sound a lot of fun, and we always love folks coming back to tell us how good the hotel was and how much fun you had at the parks. 

I think many have the same comment about the bathroom too. 

Thanks again.......


----------



## mickeynut1

RocketCityMama said:


> Just wanted to stop in and post a review for our recent 4 night stay at HRH.  It was our first stay, so we really didn't know what to expect, but we had an amazing time! We did a split stay so we checked in fairly early about 10 am in hopes we might get a room, but if not we were going to eat lunch and just chill around the hotel.  After the late night at the meetup, we were really hoping for the room- we lucked up, the room was ready and we had lunch by 11 and naps soon after! The beds were cushy and soft without being too soft.  We liked that there were 4 chairs to sit in if needed, plus a nice size desk/table area to sit and work or eat at and another small table between the other 2 chairs. We had a water/garden view, so that was neat, we could see the water taxis going by.  All the TM's were amazing and friendly.  We had no issues with texting for info or housekeeping needs. They were very responsive no matter the issue (not that we had any) just generally speaking. Our downside was the size/angle of the bathroom.  Why they needed to produce this odd shape is beyond me lol but you have to step into the bathroom a certain way in order to close the door.  Like the toilet is REALLY.CLOSE to the door lol. Other than that no issues - tastefully decorated and we really enjoyed it.
> We walked several times either to or from the parks - very short and mostly shady so not even really that hot.  We took the water taxi both ways -we had some great captains that made it fun.  The express passes were great the second part of our trip, made many rides nearly walk on, even when the wait was 45 plus mins.  If we waited 10 mins or more for anything (other than big coasters) I would be surprised. All in all we would def stay here again.  We have an upcoming stay at Royal Pacific in November, so I am curious to see the difference in the two!
> 
> Oh and we at several times at the Emack and Bolios and enjoyed all the food items we had, from wraps to sandwiches to pizza and snacks! We are glad they were open so early and so late!
> 
> Any questions let me know!



Thanks for your review.  We had our first stay at HRH over Memorial Day.  We had a great time as well and will definitely be back.  Totally agree about the bathroom door/toilet.  Other than that, we found everything else to be great.  The vanity outside the bathroom was nice as the vanity top had plenty of space.  Usually 1 sink vanities aren't all that big, but this one had plenty of space around the sink to put toiletries.  Glad you had a nice time.  Hope you enjoy your stay at RP in November.


----------



## AussieFan8

Does HRH offer late checkout and has anyone been able to use this recently? I have seen other hotels have not offered it during the pandemic.


----------



## chiisai

Here now.  Check-in was a breeze.  Picked up our passes across from check in. 

Club level hopping (nearly all tables full at 5:15pm) but awesome. They were fantastic with gluten free at dinner. Regular dinner offerings/trays tonight was giant meatballs, pasta salad, meat and cheese and fruit, and hummus with celery and carrots. We tried all but the pasta, was great.


----------



## PPFlight75

We will be at the HRH mid July and have a breakfast reservation at the Kitchen on a Friday. Does anyone know if the buffet is currently available on Fridays? TIA!


----------



## DisneyEnthusiastic

barb969 said:


> Was it buffet style?


No, they served you behind glass.  But they will give you as much as you want.


----------



## chiisai

AussieFan8 said:


> Does HRH offer late checkout and has anyone been able to use this recently? I have seen other hotels have not offered it during the pandemic.



I am checking out today. I called this morning and was offered one hour additional hour (so noon).

I’d asked yesterday and was told it was on a case by case basis depending on check-ins that day, and to call at 7am the day of check out to see if it would be possible.


----------



## chiisai

Just want to say that room service, the pool bar (beach club), velvet bar, and club level were excellent about gluten-free offerings, if that helps anyone.  For club level, they had an offering for my kid ready each day for breakfast, evening appetizers, and dessert.  The pool bar made their nachos in a separate fryer, and the velvet bar made a pizza on GF dough.

We did not eat at the Kitchen or the quick service place so I can’t comment on that.


----------



## jbrinkm

I'd love to hear an update about security checks and walking vs boats. I'm a complete newby to Universal, so would appreciate any advice about getting to the parks from HRH.


----------



## limace

Five minute walk and security is fast and on the walking path. Boats aren’t as fast but if you get there right when one is arriving it’s a pleasant ride.


----------



## Deb1993

Hi - we are staying at Portofino and have reservations for dinner at The Kitchen.  I'm drawing a blank on how to walk from Portofino to Hard Rock and be at front entrance.  There are 8 of us and 2 in ECVs.  Thanks!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Skip the front entrance unless you drive. Take the water taxi from PBH to HRH, walk along the side of the Woodstock lawn, enter the hotel through the back entrance and you're on the same level as the Kitchen. Go out through the door to the left of Emack & Bolio's and the Kitchen is right there. The walking path will also lead you this way, but it's longer.


----------



## Deb1993

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Skip the front entrance unless you drive. Take the water taxi from PBH to HRH, walk along the side of the Woodstock lawn, enter the hotel through the back entrance and you're on the same level as the Kitchen. Go out through the door to the left of Emack & Bolio's and the Kitchen is right there. The walking path will also lead you this way, but it's longer.


Thank you - do we need a valid hotel key for Hard Rock to get in?


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Ooh, I forgot about that, but honestly there should be plenty of people going in through that entrance, especially with the water taxis so near, plus the smoking section is there. Someone would most likely get the door for you while your big party goes in. There isn't anyone monitoring the door for security at dinner time.


----------



## Deb1993

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Ooh, I forgot about that, but honestly there should be plenty of people going in through that entrance, especially with the water taxis so near, plus the smoking section is there. Someone would most likely get the door for you while your big party goes in. There isn't anyone monitoring the door for security at dinner time.


I'm worried about getting 8 of us over there and not being able to get in.  Hoping someone will post the walking path for me to the front entrance.


----------



## limace

Just ask at the front desk of your hotel. It will be fine.


----------



## barb969

Deb1993 said:


> Hi - we are staying at Portofino and have reservations for dinner at The Kitchen.  I'm drawing a blank on how to walk from Portofino to Hard Rock and be at front entrance.  There are 8 of us and 2 in ECVs.  Thanks!


I don’t think the PB boat stops at HHR. You would have to go to Citywalk and switch to the HRH boat unless it has changed. 
There is walking path. I don’t know how far it is. It looks like 20 minutes max.


----------



## hhoope01

Touringplan has mapped out the average walking times for all the hotels for us:  Walking Times.  My  understanding though is that you might be able to shorten the walking time to Citywalk (and possibly to HRH) by walking through HRH's parking lot rather than taking the walking path.  But I've not done that and so maybe someone else can chime in if they've done that and know if it really shortens the walk or not.


----------



## Deb1993

hhoope01 said:


> Touringplan has mapped out the average walking times for all the hotels for us:  Walking Times.  My  understanding though is that you might be able to shorten the walking time to Citywalk (and possibly to HRH) by walking through HRH's parking lot rather than taking the walking path.  But I've not done that and so maybe someone else can chime in if they've done that and know if it really shortens the walk or not.


Thank you!!!


----------



## CustodialQueen

PPFlight75 said:


> We will be at the HRH mid July and have a breakfast reservation at the Kitchen on a Friday. Does anyone know if the buffet is currently available on Fridays? TIA!


I'd love to know this too (also going mid-July). I thought I'd read somewhere that the breakfast buffet is only on weekends, but the Universal website doesn't say what days or hours for that. Is it even a thing right now? Was wondering if they serve behind plexiglass and all that too.


----------



## jbrinkm

CustodialQueen said:


> I'd love to know this too (also going mid-July). I thought I'd read somewhere that the breakfast buffet is only on weekends, but the Universal website doesn't say what days or hours for that. Is it even a thing right now? Was wondering if they serve behind plexiglass and all that too.



Looks like it is not back yet:


----------



## CustodialQueen

jbrinkm said:


> Looks like it is not back yet:
> View attachment 585134


Aw man. Hey thanks for finding that though.


----------



## PPFlight75

jbrinkm said:


> Looks like it is not back yet:
> View attachment 585134


Thank you for this info. When I look in the app and online I don’t see this. It only shows me the menu for buffet. So strange. I appreciate the help though. I think we will prob cancel with no buffet.


----------



## jbrinkm

I looked for this at one point recently and couldn't find it directly on the Universal website either so I just googled it. My special talent, LOL... Here is the direct link if you want to keep checking on it:
https://www.universalorlando.com/we...dining/the-kitchen/breakfast-buffet-menu.html


----------



## jbrinkm

You know what - I wonder if the buffet IS open. The website does list a buffet, just not the special Sunday buffet. The special Sunday buffet is what I looked for originally. When I did my Google search, it took me to a Universal/Hard Rock/The Kitchen site but maybe they don't have it linked on purpose because they updated the info?

Maybe calling would be the best way to make sure?


----------



## PPFlight75

jbrinkm said:


> You know what - I wonder if the buffet IS open. The website does list a buffet, just not the special Sunday buffet. The special Sunday buffet is what I looked for originally. When I did my Google search, it took me to a Universal/Hard Rock/The Kitchen site but maybe they don't have it linked on purpose because they updated the info?
> 
> Maybe calling would be the best way to make sure?


Thank you so much for the link! I see what you mean. I’ll try to find the number and give them a call. I’ll post if I find out anything new. Thanks so much for the additional info!


----------



## mickeynut1

PPFlight75 said:


> We will be at the HRH mid July and have a breakfast reservation at the Kitchen on a Friday. Does anyone know if the buffet is currently available on Fridays? TIA!





CustodialQueen said:


> I'd love to know this too (also going mid-July). I thought I'd read somewhere that the breakfast buffet is only on weekends, but the Universal website doesn't say what days or hours for that. Is it even a thing right now? Was wondering if they serve behind plexiglass and all that too.



Not sure if the buffet is only offered on certain days, but we stayed at HRH for a few nights Memorial Day week and the buffet was available when we were there for breakfast on Wednesday 6/2.  No self service as they had servers to fill your plate with what you wanted, but the buffet was available.


----------



## PPFlight75

mickeynut1 said:


> Not sure if the buffet is only offered on certain days, but we stayed at HRH for a few nights Memorial Day week and the buffet was available when we were there for breakfast on Wednesday 6/2.  No self service as they had servers to fill your plate with what you wanted, but the buffet was available.


Thank you mickeynut1!!


----------



## Erica Ladd

Has anyone had breakfast at the kitchen lately? I see on the app the have the buffet listed for breakfast. This wasn’t available last time we were there. Has it started back up or is the app just out of date? I don’t remember seeing it on there last time I looked.


----------



## mickeynut1

PPFlight75 said:


> Thank you mickeynut1!!



You're welcome 



Erica Ladd said:


> Has anyone had breakfast at the kitchen lately? I see on the app the have the buffet listed for breakfast. This wasn’t available last time we were there. Has it started back up or is the app just out of date? I don’t remember seeing it on there last time I looked.



We had breakfast there the beginning of June, on Wed 6/2.  We ordered off the menu, but the buffet was available.  It wasn't self serve as someone had to fill your plate with what you wanted, but it was set up in normal buffet style.


----------



## Erica Ladd

As long as I can go up more than once and get a bunch of bacon snd sausage!!


----------



## CJK

Does anyone know if movies are currently being shown on the pool deck? TIA!
ETA: Also, is there musical entertainment on the pool deck? We just loved lit last time we stayed.


----------



## jbrinkm

limace said:


> Five minute walk and security is fast and on the walking path. Boats aren’t as fast but if you get there right when one is arriving it’s a pleasant ride.



So I don't have to go through Citywalk security to get into the parks? I see advice for other resorts to walk or take a boat in order to avoid security at Citywalk, but I guess that doesn't apply to HRH? What about going out through the pool exit? Or was that only for when they were doing the temperature checks? We can just walk out, walk over to either park along a path of some sort, and then go through a quick regular security check during our walk there? If we wanted to take a boat, would we see it as we're getting ready to walk over, or would we have to go a different way to catch the boat? Thanks!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

For HRH, you'll either go thru a small security check at the boat dock itself before boarding the boat OR a small security check point at the end of the walking path literally just outside the entrance to USO - that's it, no walking thru Citywalk .


----------



## maxsmom

Sorry I haven’t been able to read through the thread. Last minute trip and 1st stay. We are wondering about grocery delivery. How does it work at this hotel? This would be our 1st time doing this also. Thanks!


----------



## Nickb23

Is it still pretty much grab and go on the Club level?


----------



## MaveDatthews

Nickb23 said:


> Is it still pretty much grab and go on the Club level?


We were there a few weeks ago and it was a mix at breakfast time. Definitely plenty of folks eating there, many more taking it back to their rooms.


----------



## andy1850

What are the food offerings in the Club Lounge?  What kind of hors d’oeuvres and beer?  Thanks


----------



## TreeFalls

+1 to the club level food question.  Who's been there lately?

Also, if we are staying club level but check in around 7 am to get our express passes, can we get breakfast in the lounge before we go to the parks?  Thanks.


----------



## MaveDatthews

Yes you should be able to go in. When we arrived, they gave us our room keys/express passes, which you use to get into the lounge, even though our room wasn’t ready until hours later. Once the room was ready they texted us the room number and we were then able to go directly to it. Pretty great system really.


----------



## DLgal

What quick serve options are available for breakfast at Hard Rock? I can't seem to find anything on that front.


----------



## jbrinkm

DLgal said:


> What quick serve options are available for breakfast at Hard Rock? I can't seem to find anything on that front.



Looks like this is an option?


----------



## DLgal

jbrinkm said:


> Looks like this is an option?
> 
> View attachment 593179



Thank you! Weirdly, on the app, all they mention is ice cream, pizza, and sandwiches. This photo looks more elaborate.


----------



## jolene63

CJK said:


> Does anyone know if movies are currently being shown on the pool deck? TIA!
> ETA: Also, is there musical entertainment on the pool deck? We just loved lit last time we stayed.


We were there last week and they played a movie the one night we were down by the pool.  There wasn't any live music the two afternoons we were at the pool.


----------



## DLgal

How do we get to Volcano Bay from HR? Is there a direct bus?


----------



## TreeFalls

DLgal said:


> How do we get to Volcano Bay from HR? Is there a direct bus?



There is a direct bus.  We went mid-day last time and waited maybe 20 min.  This time we want to get there by opening, so I was planning to ask at the front desk about the best time to get one the bus for that.


----------



## DLgal

TreeFalls said:


> There is a direct bus.  We went mid-day last time and waited maybe 20 min.  This time we want to get there by opening, so I was planning to ask at the front desk about the best time to get one the bus for that.



Thank you. Yes, we might want to go for the EPA one morning at 9, so I would imagine busses start an hour ahead?


----------



## djmeredith

Does anyone know if they are still doing the loaner guitar program?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

For anyone that stayed at Hard Rock this summer/recently, did you find that you needed reservations for lunch and/or dinner at The Kitchen? I know normally that hasn't been the case but it seems to have changed at other UO dining places in the past several months - TIA!


----------



## Adventureland

DoryGirl1963 said:


> For anyone that stayed at Hard Rock this summer/recently, did you find that you needed reservations for lunch and/or dinner at The Kitchen? I know normally that hasn't been the case but it seems to have changed at other UO dining places in the past several months - TIA!


We got food both at dinner time and during lunch time. Didn't have to make reservations for either time, but we were there during these past weekdays. YMMV on weekends!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Adventureland said:


> We got food both at dinner time and during lunch time. Didn't have to make reservations for either time, but we were there during these past weekdays. YMMV on weekends!


That's great news - thanks so much !


----------



## mvansear

TreeFalls said:


> +1 to the club level food question.  Who's been there lately?
> 
> Also, if we are staying club level but check in around 7 am to get our express passes, can we get breakfast in the lounge before we go to the parks?  Thanks.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/universal pics of club food and info on this thread


----------



## barb969

mvansear said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/universal pics of club food and info on this thread


I tried the link and it doesn’t work.


----------



## mvansear

andy1850 said:


> What are the food offerings in the Club Lounge?  What kind of hors d’oeuvres and beer?  Thanks


May 2021 food pics this thread 
https://www.disboards.com/posts/63065527/


----------



## Lynne G

If you are a Hard Rick rewards member, pay attention to the sign that says rewards check in.  Long line to check in or out in main line, but only had to wait for one party before me at the rewards checkin.  Score.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Lynne G said:


> If you are a Hard Rick rewards member, pay attention to the sign that says rewards check in.  Long line to check in or out in main line, but only had to wait for one party before me at the rewards checkin.  Score.


Can you use the Hard Rock Rewards Member line even if you didn't book the room thru them? I'm a member but booked the room thru Universal. TIA!


----------



## Lynne G

I don’t see why not, Dory. I booked the room on Universal, getting  that AP rate.  I just showed her my rewards number.  And she said I should see my points in a week or so after I checkout.


----------



## tony67

Lynne G said:


> If you are a Hard Rick rewards member, pay attention to the sign that says rewards check in.  Long line to check in or out in main line, but only had to wait for one party before me at the rewards checkin.  Score.


Thanks - looks like I may be staying for a night or two at HRH unless unless something else opens at RPR.
Do they do anything else for you - I see they mention an amenity - I really miss Lowes First with he Welcome amenity and room upgrades


----------



## Lynne G

Nope you only get points, as far as I know Tony.  Though last year I got a free night as was given an email about it, and had to show that email and reward number to get it. But they did honor it.  Saw nothing about such a deal this year, so far.  But hey, was not complaining about the AP rate I booked at.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Lynne G said:


> I don’t see why not, Dory. I booked the room on Universal, getting  that AP rate.  I just showed her my rewards number.  And she said I should see my points in a week or so after I checkout.


Thanks! Depending on what the lines are at at check in for our Christmas stay, I may use the Rewards line


----------



## jolene63

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Can you use the Hard Rock Rewards Member line even if you didn't book the room thru them? I'm a member but booked the room thru Universal. TIA!


I was able to last month.


----------



## Krisshay13

newbie questions..........I've booked, of course paid the deposit..........but, I don't see a deadline to pay the balance.   I'm assuming you don't pay until you get there.  Is this correct???  TIA!!

Also...if I purchase Annual Passes before going.......can I pick up my card at HRH?  or do that ar the parks?


----------



## tony67

Krisshay13 said:


> newbie questions..........I've booked, of course paid the deposit..........but, I don't see a deadline to pay the balance.   I'm assuming you don't pay until you get there.  Is this correct???  TIA!!
> 
> Also...if I purchase Annual Passes before going.......can I pick up my card at HRH?  or do that ar the parks?


Yeah you pay at the end of stay 
You can get the AP at the hotel typically


----------



## Krisshay13

tony67 said:


> Yeah you pay at the end of stay
> You can get the AP at the hotel typically


awesome!!  thanks, that's what I was thinking.........just like to know my plan before getting there.


----------



## jolene63

I just booked a standard pool cabana for one day of our stay next month. Has anyone rented one this summer that could tell me a little on what to expect?  Are the beach ones a lot better or is it just a location thing?  We are booked in cabana #2 which is close to the bar and restrooms.  The only thing I know is that they provide 12 soft drinks and 4 waters.  I would love any info you would be willing to share.  Thanks!


----------



## KarenW

A few questions that I hope weren’t already answered. I did try to look through the thread but there is a lot! We are booked in a standard garden view 
- I assume there are blow dryers? Are they fairly decent ones?
- are there magnifying mirrors in all rooms? I saw some in pics but wasn’t sure if they are in all. 
- check in procedure if driving. Is there a parking lot for check in or just the driveway until you’re check in?
- is there a freezer compartment in the fridge? My daughter will need to ice her knees and I don’t know if we should bring her ice pack or just use the ice from the machines. 
Thank you for any help. We leave in 9 days!


----------



## schumigirl

KarenW said:


> A few questions that I hope weren’t already answered. I did try to look through the thread but there is a lot! We are booked in a standard garden view
> - I assume there are blow dryers? Are they fairly decent ones?
> - are there magnifying mirrors in all rooms? I saw some in pics but wasn’t sure if they are in all.
> - check in procedure if driving. Is there a parking lot for check in or just the driveway until you’re check in?
> - is there a freezer compartment in the fridge? My daughter will need to ice her knees and I don’t know if we should bring her ice pack or just use the ice from the machines.
> Thank you for any help. We leave in 9 days!


 
No freezer compartment in fridge unless you have one of the larger suites.

Blow dryers are decent.

All rooms have magnifying mirrors.

You can pull up to check in, they may ask for the keys in case they need to move your car as you check in.

Hope you have a lovely stay at UOR.


----------



## KarenW

schumigirl said:


> No freezer compartment in fridge unless you have one of the larger suites.
> 
> Blow dryers are decent.
> 
> All rooms have magnifying mirrors.
> 
> You can pull up to check in, they may ask for the keys in case they need to move your car as you check in.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely stay at UOR.


 
Thank you!


----------



## cschaaf

schumigirl said:


> You can pull up to check in, they may ask for the keys in case they need to move your car as you check in.


We like to think we caused them to take your keys 

We stayed at Portofino a few yeas ago for the first time, we got there early in the morning and left the car in the porte cochere, checked in, dropped our bags, got our park passes, took the pictures for the EP (it was the older system with the paper EPs with photos) and we saw the sign for the water taxi. We were so excited to get to the park, we totally forgot about our car.

We made it to US for early entry. A few hours later, I think it was around 10:30, we stopped to take a break and my phone rang. I figured it was the hotel saying our room was ready... instead, they said, "Do you own a Toyota Highlander?" Ha!

We hurried back to the hotel and the attendants out front laughed as I apologized and moved the car. We went to check in and the desk agents were all like, "Ahhh, there you are!" lol

They said they had to watch the security tapes back to see what time the car was left, then checked the records to see who checked in at that time to figure out it was us. We were so thankful they didn't tow us; which we wouldn't have blamed them if they did.

Every trip since then, at the 3 premier hotels, they've taken our keys. lol


----------



## Julie Amber

Krisshay13 said:


> newbie questions..........I've booked, of course paid the deposit..........but, I don't see a deadline to pay the balance.   I'm assuming you don't pay until you get there.  Is this correct???  TIA!!
> 
> Also...if I purchase Annual Passes before going.......can I pick up my card at HRH?  or do that ar the parks?



You can pick up your AP at the hotel IF you are paid in full. If you are on monthly payments, you have to pick it up at guest services at the parks


----------



## schumigirl

cschaaf said:


> We like to think we caused them to take your keys
> 
> We stayed at Portofino a few yeas ago for the first time, we got there early in the morning and left the car in the porte cochere, checked in, dropped our bags, got our park passes, took the pictures for the EP (it was the older system with the paper EPs with photos) and we saw the sign for the water taxi. We were so excited to get to the park, we totally forgot about our car.
> 
> We made it to US for early entry. A few hours later, I think it was around 10:30, we stopped to take a break and my phone rang. I figured it was the hotel saying our room was ready... instead, they said, "Do you own a Toyota Highlander?" Ha!
> 
> We hurried back to the hotel and the attendants out front laughed as I apologized and moved the car. We went to check in and the desk agents were all like, "Ahhh, there you are!" lol
> 
> They said they had to watch the security tapes back to see what time the car was left, then checked the records to see who checked in at that time to figure out it was us. We were so thankful they didn't tow us; which we wouldn't have blamed them if they did.
> 
> Every trip since then, at the 3 premier hotels, they've taken our keys. lol



lol....that is brilliant!! 

Yes, I`m glad they never towed you......but that is so funny you just forgot the car was there.......


----------



## Lynne G

Jolene, I did not rent a cabana, but I’ve have been in one before, as a friend rented one.  They all seem nice, and being near bar can be noisy, as the music and games are at the bar.  But being convenient to the rest rooms would be good.

You have it for the whole day the pool is open, and can order food they will bring to your cabana.

Having a shaded place to enjoy, chairs and table and a small refrigerator, as well as a tv.  Seems like a great place to enjoy if you are having a pool day.


----------



## jolene63

Lynne G said:


> Jolene, I did not rent a cabana, but I’ve have been in one before, as a friend rented one.  They all seem nice, and being near bar can be noisy, as the music and games are at the bar.  But being convenient to the rest rooms would be good.
> 
> You have it for the whole day the pool is open, and can order food they will bring to your cabana.
> 
> Having a shaded place to enjoy, chairs and table and a small refrigerator, as well as a tv.  Seems like a great place to enjoy if you are having a pool day.


Thanks for sharing this info.  We don't mind the noise.  We rented the cabana for the day we arrive so we will have a place to go if our room isn't ready.  We'll be getting there around noon.  We are huge college football fans so we wanted to also have access to a TV to watch some of the games that day.  We have already been to Universal twice this summer so we thought skipping a day in the parks to hang at the pool for the day would be fun.


----------



## djmeredith

djmeredith said:


> Does anyone know if they are still doing the loaner guitar program?


I am responding to my own question because it was hard to find any info on the guitar loaner program before we arrived. 

HR guests can choose from about 20 different Fender guitars. They give you a very small amp that only works with headphones and they have to be the traditional plug style headphones. They have ones you can use but they aren’t great quality (think airplane headphones). You can swap it out and try different ones. It is free, but they put a $1,000 hold on your credit card in case of damage.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

My brother has used the guitar loaner program twice and really enjoyed it as he plays daily. The first time, he had an issue with the guitar being in poor tune, probably needing new strings and there was an issue with the bridge I think and he brought it back to the front desk and they exchanged it for a different guitar. The second time, no issues.


----------



## trompettecon

schumigirl said:


> No freezer compartment in fridge unless you have one of the larger suites.
> 
> Blow dryers are decent.
> 
> All rooms have magnifying mirrors.
> 
> You can pull up to check in, they may ask for the keys in case they need to move your car as you check in.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely stay at UOR.



Freezer suggestion: bring a small cooler with your packs and fill it with ice in am and pm. Should stay pretty cold...


----------



## Nabas

Has anyone been to HRH Club Level recently?  What's been offered for food recently?  What about in the evening?  Can we take extra beer back to the room?


----------



## mvansear

jolene63 said:


> I just booked a standard pool cabana for one day of our stay next month. Has anyone rented one this summer that could tell me a little on what to expect?  Are the beach ones a lot better or is it just a location thing?  We are booked in cabana #2 which is close to the bar and restrooms.  The only thing I know is that they provide 12 soft drinks and 4 waters.  I would love any info you would be willing to share.  Thanks!


Booked cabana in May Loved it Have already booked one for November.  They will put your drink preferences in fridge such as we don’t drink diet So they gave us only water sprite and coke.    Also got a bowl of fruit bananas, grapes, apples.  Bucket of ice.  Ceiling fan in cabana.   Your own private TV in cabana looking forward to watching Chiefs game in there.  Table 3 or4 chairs.  Couch, 4 loungers outside, lots of towels Enjoy


----------



## mvansear

Nabas said:


> Has anyone been to HRH Club Level recently?  What's been offered for food recently?  What about in the evening?  Can we take extra beer back to the room?


See my post from May with pictures https://www.disboards.com/posts/63065527/. Always took wine back to room!!!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Nope you only get points, as far as I know Tony.  Though last year I got a free night as was given an email about it, and had to show that email and reward number to get it. But they did honor it.  Saw nothing about such a deal this year, so far.  But hey, was not complaining about the AP rate I booked at.


Unfortunately the Universal HR has just opted out of the rewards program   I found out when I tried booking my free night during upcoming trip. Bummer.


----------



## Toxic34

I remember staying here about 7 years ago with my family. It was real pleasant and enjoyable. Always wanted to go back.


----------



## Nabas

mvansear said:


> See my post from May with pictures https://www.disboards.com/posts/63065527/. Always took wine back to room!!!


Do you remember what wines were offered during the concierge happy hour?  My spouse would like to know if they offered a pinot grigio.

Thanks!


----------



## mvansear

Nabas said:


> Do you remember what wines were offered during the concierge happy hour?  My spouse would like to know if they offered a pinot grigio.
> 
> Thanks!


I am not 100% sure but I think there was a pino grigio, a cab sav, and a white zin


----------



## danno561

Sue M said:


> Unfortunately the Universal HR has just opted out of the rewards program   I found out when I tried booking my free night during upcoming trip. Bummer.


Are you saying my Hard Rock Rewards points can no longer be redeemed as a Tier 3 reward at Universal Orlando?  please tell me this is not the case.  Their website still shows this as a redemption possibility.


----------



## Sue M

danno561 said:


> Are you saying my Hard Rock Rewards points can no longer be redeemed as a Tier 3 reward at Universal Orlando?  please tell me this is not the case.  Their website still shows this as a redemption possibility.View attachment 606449


I phoned to try and redeem a free night, sadly couldn’t and was told they opted out .  I don’t know why the Universal hotels don’t have any rewards programs any more.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I


Sue M said:


> I phoned to try and redeem a free night, sadly couldn’t and was told they opted out .  I don’t know why the Universal hotels don’t have any rewards programs any more.


I wonder if they will honour reward reservations already booked.


----------



## danno561

Sue M said:


> I phoned to try and redeem a free night, sadly couldn’t and was told they opted out .  I don’t know why the Universal hotels don’t have any rewards programs any more.


This is not at all consistent with my experience.  I was able to redeem a tier 3 reward certificate just moments ago. You will need to speak with the preferred (wholesale) desk at 888-444-2131. Good luck!


----------



## Sue M

danno561 said:


> This is not at all consistent with my experience.  I was able to redeem a tier 3 reward certificate just moments ago. You will need to speak with the preferred (wholesale) desk at 888-444-2131. Good luck!


Wow!  I wonder why they told me they weren't booking rewards anymore. I phoned the HR rewards #. I’ll phone this # in the morning. Seems they’re inconsistent.


----------



## trompettecon

Does anyone know if the hospitality suites are located in a noisy area (i.e. can you hear the pool music until 23h00)? Ty.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

trompettecon said:


> Does anyone know if the hospitality suites are located in a noisy area (i.e. can you hear the pool music until 23h00)? Ty.



Yes and yes you can hear the pool music, if that is something you wouldn’t want I would request that, there are some on the other side as well, much quieter.


----------



## trompettecon

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yes and yes you can hear the pool music, if that is something you wouldn’t want I would request that, there are some on the other side as well, much quieter.


I heard that there are only two Hosp suites and they are on the same floor...Maybe I'll look for single rooms... Ty!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

trompettecon said:


> I heard that there are only two Hosp suites and they are on the same floor...Maybe I'll look for single rooms... Ty!



I can’t confirm the number of these rooms, I can however confirm staying in a garden view HS, several years back, I don’t recall ever hearing of them being reconfigured, but anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Hayduke

Ok, got a room question!

For our upcoming stay we have a King Suite + 2 connecting Queen Pool View's booked. Our friends also have a Pool View room (haven't confirmed beds, but I'd guess 2 Queen), I'm hoping to request that we get placed close/same floor at least. I think I should just be able to call with both res #s and make that request? I imagine is should be able to be accommodated?


----------



## gmar1210

Could someone tell me what the difference is between a crib and a roll away crib ($35 day)


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Have an upcoming trip at Christmas time  & we really want to eat lunch at The Kitchen - does anyone know what time they changeover from lunch to dinner menu? We prefer a late lunch. TIA!


----------



## Hayduke

We're planning on picking up some groceries before we arrive and will be arriving before checkin. Our plan is to drop our bags with bell services then heading to the parks.

this is probably a stretch but any chance they'll be able to accommodate perishable items in a fridge or something?


----------



## trompettecon

Anyone know the hours for the ticket desk at Hard Rock? Will get there around 20h00-21h00 and hoping to get all of our APs and tickets printed before the morning.... Ty


----------



## RocketCityMama

Booked HRH for our next June trip! We enjoyed our June trip this year, so looking forward to another fun stay!


----------



## dez1978

Is there still onsite car rental?


----------



## hhoope01

Avis Hard Rock Hotel should take you directly to the Avis website for making a reservation for pickup at the HRH.

And yes, you can still pick up a rental car (from Avis) at HRH.


----------



## 2tinkerbells

We have 2 rooms on our next stay but only 1 is on the Club Level. Are they strict with who goes into the Club. We are a family of 4 with technically 3 adults and 1 child


----------



## Nabas

2tinkerbells said:


> We have 2 rooms on our next stay but only 1 is on the Club Level. Are they strict with who goes into the Club. We are a family of 4 with technically 3 adults and 1 child


At least one person in a group entering the club level lounge typically has to show an appropriate card.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Woot! We check in at Hard Rock tomorrow for the next 3 nights - combo hubby's birthday (Christmas Eve baby) & Christmas vacay - & just got the mobile/online check in email


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Woot! We check in at Hard Rock tomorrow for the next 3 nights - combo hubby's birthday (Christmas Eve baby) & Christmas vacay - & just got the mobile/online check in email



Have the best time DoryGirl.......


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Checked in yesterday morning very quickly with the mobile check in 

Pro tip: Pool View room means you get to hear pool music in your room all day until it closes late . We've stayed at Cabana Bay multiple times in exterior entry rooms literally steps from the pool & once our door was closed, we never heard a peep - so mistakenly thought this wouldn't be an issue at a Premier resort. Only did PV because we're here for hubby's birthday & that's what he wanted - never again!


----------



## mamapenguin

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Checked in yesterday morning very quickly with the mobile check in
> 
> Pro tip: Pool View room means you get to hear pool music in your room all day until it closes late . We've stayed at Cabana Bay multiple times in exterior entry rooms literally steps from the pool & once our door was closed, we never heard a peep - so mistakenly thought this wouldn't be an issue at a Premier resort. Only did PV because we're here for hubby's birthday & that's what he wanted - never again!


Thank you, I wouldn’t be happy with that. We’ve only had Garden View and it was fine, no issues.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mamapenguin said:


> Thank you, I wouldn’t be happy with that. We’ve only had Garden View and it was fine, no issues.


Good call! Yep, had NO idea about the noise issue - if we choose to stay here again, it'll definitely be GV for us, too


----------



## C&Jx2

Any news on room refurbs? I really want to try HRH this trip, but the rooms look pretty rundown and threadbare.


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Any news on room refurbs? I really want to try HRH this trip, but the rooms look pretty rundown and threadbare.



It`s only an exterior refurb for now and it will take a while, haven`t heard when they plan to redo the rooms.


----------



## schumigirl

*More work planned for the HRH this year. 

The Kitchen is being renovated and revamped between April 18th and July 11th 2022. 

Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner will be available in the Velvet Bar, Lower Lobby or the Avalon Ballroom. 

I don`t have any links but I`m sure there`ll be somewhere on the internet. *


----------



## dez1978

schumigirl said:


> *More work planned for the HRH this year.
> 
> The Kitchen is being renovated and revamped between April 18th and July 11th 2022.
> 
> Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner will be available in the Velvet Bar, Lower Lobby or the Avalon Ballroom.
> 
> I don`t have any links but I`m sure there`ll be somewhere on the internet. *


Dang it, we are going to be there in May and I was looking foward to the Kitchen


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> Dang it, we are going to be there in May and I was looking foward to the Kitchen



I think there may be more refurbs this year around the hotels as other places were due a revamp during 2020, but of course Covid hit and all plans were postponed. 

I`m sure they`ll still make it nice for guests, but I know what you mean.


----------



## mickey916

So the important question is where can we get the Kitchen Sink during the closure?


----------



## Good&Plenty

Hello! After a few Disney trips, we are looking forward to visiting US (last week of August 2022 ) with our kids (9 and 11). I am trying to book HRH for 3 nights but the only rooms showing up are the Hospitality Suites at 1K a night.  If I try 1 night at a time, then the Garden View rooms become available.  I would prefer not to book 3 invidual reservations (I called US and they said that's what I needed to do).

Any ideas why this is happening? In the meantime, I booked a room at the RPH, but was really hoping to be able to stay at the HRH.  Thanks so much!


----------



## hhoope01

My best guess would be the hotel inventory system can't find the same specific room availability over all 3 nights.  For example, if there is a large block of rooms with occupants staying through the first 2 nights of your 3 nights and and another large block of rooms with a different 2+ nights, the system can't put you in the same garden view room for all 3 of your nights even though there might be garden view rooms available across all 3 nights.  

Note this doesn't mean you would have to move during your 3 nights, but it would be a possibility.  There is usually a lot of variability with reservations (changes, cancellations, etc.) and you could still end up keeping the same room over all 3 nights.

You might be able to get by with a 2 night reservation and a 1 night (if you can find out which night is the problem night) instead of 3 separate ones.  But I'd recommend making the multiple reservations as there probably isn't much else that they will do (though that does assume you can handle pre-paying for more of your stay as I do believe most reservations require the 1st night to be pre-paid.)


----------



## Good&Plenty

hhoope01, that was very helpful, thank you.  By doing what you suggested, I found that the problem night was Saturday night, so I can make 1 reservation for Thursday and Friday nights, and then a 2nd reservation for Saturday night, all around the same price.  You are right about the extra deposit, but we will go ahead and go for it.  I'll keep checking though in case things change.  Thank you again, that was very helpful!


----------



## cfoxga

Good&Plenty said:


> hhoope01, that was very helpful, thank you.  By doing what you suggested, I found that the problem night was Saturday night, so I can make 1 reservation for Thursday and Friday nights, and then a 2nd reservation for Saturday night, all around the same price.  You are right about the extra deposit, but we will go ahead and go for it.  I'll keep checking though in case things change.  Thank you again, that was very helpful!


We did the same thing for our trip last Thanksgiving.  Eventually I got lucky and was able to get both bookings to be the same room type with APH.  They were able to combine the reservations when we arrived, so we did not have to check in twice or change rooms.  I recommend calling the resort a week before travel to have them put a note on *both *reservations if you are able to book the same room type for your entire stay...


----------



## Good&Plenty

cfoxga, great to know, thank you! I checked the room type per your comment and they are (luckily!) the same.  I will call the HRH about a week before and request a note for each reservation.  In the meantime, I will keep checking in case something else opens up.  Thanks again!


----------



## PoohNFriends

We booked at HRH, then switched to PBR, then back to HRH when a club king suite showed up! I believe there's 2 king suites on the club level? Looking to see if one would be recommended over the other. Is one closer to lounge? Or one closer to get down to the walking patch easier?
We're a party of 4 -mom, dad, nephew, and daughter 3 so we'll be trekking w/a stroller too.


----------



## Mommyof3boys2017

I just booked a standard room for October for my family of 5. How packed in are we going to be? I only got one night as we plan on only spending 2 days in the parks. Will 2 days with express pass be enough to do all the things?
And what do you do in room for breakfast since there is no microwave? TIA


----------



## Nabas

Mommyof3boys2017 said:


> I just booked a standard room for October for my family of 5. How packed in are we going to be? I only got one night as we plan on only spending 2 days in the parks. Will 2 days with express pass be enough to do all the things?
> And what do you do in room for breakfast since there is no microwave? TIA


IMO, 5 people in a room will be very crowded.  Here's our club level room from a September 2021 stay:




Since you plan to stay just one night to get 2 days of Express Pass, I suggest you prepare everyone ahead of time.  Let them know it will be a tight fit and no one will be disappointed.  Just look at this as a place to sleep and shower.  Otherwise, spend all your time away from the room.

Can you do everything in 2 days?  My son and I did in October 2021.  We even did several rides multiple times: VelociCoaster 4 times (twice each day), Hagrid's 2 times, Hulk 3 times, Rip Ride Rockit 2 times.  But we pretty much didn't stop either day, other than lunch the second day at the Hard Rock.  (Both days, we ate late dinners after park closing.)  We also did not go during a Hollywood Horror Night, which tends to get crowded.  Our days were Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Nabas

Mommyof3boys2017 said:


> And what do you do in room for breakfast since there is no microwave? TIA


For breakfast, we just grabbed a quick bite on the go.  The room has a fridge.  You could pick up something like cereal or bagels or yogurt from the food court the first night and then have it the next morning as people are showering.  You can keep milk in the fridge.

If you are going to do this all the way, it means getting up early on the first day so you can get to the Hard Rock Hotel at around 7 AM so you can park and pick up your room key, which also is your Express Pass.  When we did this, we left our luggage in the car and headed straight for the park.  At night after the parks closed and we had dinner, we grabbed our stuff from the car and went straight to the room.  (We received a text message with the room number.)

We then got up early the next morning so we could drop off our bags in our car and then headed for the parks.  At the end of the second evening, we walked back to our car and left.

Except for sleeping, we spent a total of about 90 minutes in the room.


----------



## TreeFalls

Mommyof3boys2017 said:


> I just booked a standard room for October for my family of 5. How packed in are we going to be? I only got one night as we plan on only spending 2 days in the parks. Will 2 days with express pass be enough to do all the things?
> And what do you do in room for breakfast since there is no microwave? TIA



We just did this trip! 1 night, family of 5, 2 days in parks.  It was plenty of time to do everything we wanted, and could have done more except my kids preferred to re-ride their favorites instead of do everything.  If it's your first time, just do your research and read maps ahead of time so you can get off to a quick start.  Also we had one kid on a camping cot, and one on the floor, and it was fine for one night.  We splurged and did club level, so we got breakfast/snacks there.  They even let us go there on our check-in day, when we arrived around 9 am to pick up our express passes.


----------



## lilkimmyk

Haven't been to Florida in the winter.  Coming down in about a week.  I know pools are heated and hope to swim.  Are the hot tubs back open now?  They weren't yet for our June trip last year but opened soon after.  Wasn't sure if they closed them again.


----------



## Nabas

lilkimmyk said:


> Haven't been to Florida in the winter.  Coming down in about a week.  I know pools are heated and hope to swim.  Are the hot tubs back open now?  They weren't yet for our June trip last year but opened soon after.  Wasn't sure if they closed them again.


Yes, hot tubs have been open for a while.  We were at Royal Pacific recently.  They were still open.


----------



## RocketCityMama

Mommyof3boys2017 said:


> I just booked a standard room for October for my family of 5. How packed in are we going to be? I only got one night as we plan on only spending 2 days in the parks. Will 2 days with express pass be enough to do all the things?
> And what do you do in room for breakfast since there is no microwave? TIA



So we stayed with just 4 in a standard, but my 2 kids just cannot share a bed lol so we used an air mattress on the floor between the bed and window. We put one chair up against the wall/near headboard and the other at the foot of the air mattress and it worked out fine. We have stayed many times with a family of 5 in a standard with an air mattress and made it work. The real issue IMO is the bathroom! Just 1 bathroom with 5 is sometimes rough, but you can head to the lobby for a quick trip if needed, ya know? How much are you staying the room? Just to sleep? You'll probably be fine, esp for just 1 night.


----------



## mickeynut1

Nabas said:


> Here's our club level room from a September 2021 stay



We stayed CL the end of May/beginning of June last year and the food service area was closed off with CMs serving everything.  Have they changed back to self serve like I've seen reported at RPR and PBR CL?  Also, would you mind sharing what the offerings were throughout the day?  When we were there last year we didn't find the offerings too impressive.  I am in the process of planning a short trip back in December and while I'd love CL, if the set up and offerings are similar to what we experienced last spring, I'm going to go with a non-CL room.  Any input/opinions would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Nabas

mickeynut1 said:


> We stayed CL the end of May/beginning of June last year and the food service area was closed off with CMs serving everything.  Have they changed back to self serve like I've seen reported at RPR and PBR CL?  Also, would you mind sharing what the offerings were throughout the day?  When we were there last year we didn't find the offerings too impressive.  I am in the process of planning a short trip back in December and while I'd love CL, if the set up and offerings are similar to what we experienced last spring, I'm going to go with a non-CL room.  Any input/opinions would be greatly appreciated .


Rock Hotel club level was back to self-service in September 2021, which the last time we stayed there.

Here are some images from breakfast:







In the afternoon, they had bags of chips and cookies.

Lines were longer for happy hour and evening snack, so I didn't want to intrude and take photos of those.  This was typical for happy hour:





Evening snack typically was a few different pastries.


----------



## mickeynut1

Nabas said:


> Rock Hotel club level was back to self-service in September 2021, which the last time we stayed there.
> 
> Here are some images from breakfast:
> 
> View attachment 641278
> 
> View attachment 641279
> 
> View attachment 641280
> 
> In the afternoon, they had bags of chips and cookies.
> 
> Lines were longer for happy hour and evening snack, so I didn't want to intrude and take photos of those.  This was typical for happy hour:
> 
> View attachment 641284
> 
> View attachment 641287
> 
> Evening snack typically was a few different pastries.



Perfect!  Thanks so much .


----------



## dez1978

I have a stay here in May.  Never been at a universal hotel before.  I think I've read there will be some construction here.  Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## pfeifer1990

Does anyone know what time Hard Rock's "Rock Royalty" lounge opens in the morning? We are staying one night and I am wondering if it would be worth adding this on for breakfast. We will be going to the parks for the early morning opening (there are 4 of us in the room).


----------



## schumigirl

pfeifer1990 said:


> Does anyone know what time Hard Rock's "Rock Royalty" lounge opens in the morning? We are staying one night and I am wondering if it would be worth adding this on for breakfast. We will be going to the parks for the early morning opening (there are 4 of us in the room).



The opening times are in the first post of this thread


----------



## pfeifer1990

schumigirl said:


> The opening times are in the first post of this thread


Thank you-I must of scrolled right on by when I checked.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Hello! We are now booked for 2 nights at the HRH (Deluxe Queen) for this summer.  

I booked through a 3rd party to use up Chase points and realized that the reservation is only for 2 adults (we are traveling w/our 2 kids as well - I forgot to fill that in).  Will this be an issue at check-in to receive the Express Passes? I cannot cancel and rebook the reservation, as this room isn't available anymore via the Chase portal and was wondering if I needed to call their travel center. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## schumigirl

Good&Plenty said:


> Hello! We are now booked for 2 nights at the HRH (Deluxe Queen) for this summer.
> 
> I booked through a 3rd party to use up Chase points and realized that the reservation is only for 2 adults (we are traveling w/our 2 kids as well - I forgot to fill that in).  Will this be an issue at check-in to receive the Express Passes? I cannot cancel and rebook the reservation, as this room isn't available anymore via the Chase portal and was wondering if I needed to call their travel center.
> 
> Thank you so much!



No it`ll be fine. 

You can just add them at check in and they`ll get the room keys with their names and dates on too. It won`t matter you booked through a third party.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Thank you so much! I truly appreciate you getting back to me - I was really worried that I had messed up.  Thank you


----------



## schumigirl

Good&Plenty said:


> Thank you so much! I truly appreciate you getting back to me - I was really worried that I had messed up.  Thank you



You are so welcome. 

It`s easy to worry you`ve done something wrong......but, you`ll be fine.


----------



## Nabas

Good&Plenty said:


> Hello! We are now booked for 2 nights at the HRH (Deluxe Queen) for this summer.
> 
> I booked through a 3rd party to use up Chase points and realized that the reservation is only for 2 adults (we are traveling w/our 2 kids as well - I forgot to fill that in).  Will this be an issue at check-in to receive the Express Passes? I cannot cancel and rebook the reservation, as this room isn't available anymore via the Chase portal and was wondering if I needed to call their travel center.
> 
> Thank you so much!


In the past, I received a text message the day before asking me for the names of the people in the room.

But I also have changed the number and names when I was at the check-in counter at the hotel.

You mention that you have a Deluxe Queen room, so you should be fine for the 4 of you.  (You might have run into an issue if it was a king room.)


----------



## Good&Plenty

schumigirl and Nabas - thank you both for your excellent and quick responses.  I truly appreciate it!  This forum continues to be such a great resource to us!


----------



## bluejasmine74

Staying in Dec for the first time, we are super excited, we are a DIsney family and this will be first time staying on site at Universal after our Disney trip this year!  That being said we are traveling with our son and his wife,10 yr old and 6 month old and want connecting rooms.  We both booked standard rooms.  what would be an area we should request that is close to the parks?


----------



## Nabas

bluejasmine74 said:


> Staying in Dec for the first time, we are super excited, we are a DIsney family and this will be first time staying on site at Universal after our Disney trip this year!  That being said we are traveling with our son and his wife,10 yr old and 6 month old and want connecting rooms.  We both booked standard rooms.  what would be an area we should request that is close to the parks?


The Hard Rock Hotel is not large.  (650 rooms, about the same size as the Yacht Club.)  So I don’t think there are any rooms that are particularly closer to the parks.


----------



## weather_lady

I apologize if this was already addressed -- I did a couple of thread searches re: "construction" and "walkway" and couldn't find an answer -- but is the walkway from the pool to the Garden Walk (i.e., the walkway to CityWalk) open again? I read some reviews from a few weeks ago where guests were complaining that it was closed due to the construction, meaning that the only way for them to access the Garden Walk was to take a much longer route from the front of the hotel. Just want to make sure I adjust my expectations for our upcoming visit if it's not going to be available.


----------



## macraven

I don’t know 
But I would go out the hotel front door and walk thru the employee parking lot and use that way to shorten my walk to city walk/ park


----------



## PoohNFriends

weather_lady said:


> I apologize if this was already addressed -- I did a couple of thread searches re: "construction" and "walkway" and couldn't find an answer -- but is the walkway from the pool to the Garden Walk (i.e., the walkway to CityWalk) open again? I read some reviews from a few weeks ago where guests were complaining that it was closed due to the construction, meaning that the only way for them to access the Garden Walk was to take a much longer route from the front of the hotel. Just want to make sure I adjust my expectations for our upcoming visit if it's not going to be available.


It appeared to be closed last week still. We went out by the Woodstock lawn everytime; if boat was there we took it & if not we walked. We had a stroller & I thought I read the employee parking lot path had some stairs so didn't try that route.


----------



## weather_lady

PoohNFriends said:


> It appeared to be closed last week still. We went out by the Woodstock lawn everytime; if boat was there we took it & if not we walked. We had a stroller & I thought I read the employee parking lot path had some stairs so didn't try that route.


We've never tried the employee parking lot path -- I didn't know it existed until it was mentioned here! I think the Woodstock Lawn sounds like the best option: from the satellite map (Googled and pasted below - appears to show the employee lot path in green, the route from Woodstock lawn in orange-yellow, and the path through the pool area in yellow), it looks like the walk from there isn't significantly longer than going through the employee parking lot, and as you mentioned, by going that way we can see if there's a boat available. 


Image credit: OrlandoInformer


----------



## PoohNFriends

weather_lady said:


> We've never tried the employee parking lot path -- I didn't know it existed until it was mentioned here! I think the Woodstock Lawn sounds like the best option: from the satellite map (Googled and pasted below - appears to show the employee lot path in green, the route from Woodstock lawn in orange-yellow, and the path through the pool area in yellow), it looks like the walk from there isn't significantly longer than going through the employee parking lot, and as you mentioned, by going that way we can see if there's a boat available.
> 
> View attachment 646625
> Image credit: OrlandoInformer


It wasn't a bad walk at all. Last week the construction was definitely in that bottom, outer part of the hotel. Sometimes the door nearest the Woodstock lawn redirected us down a nearby hall and we came out thru doors in the part of the building that juts out above Woodstock lawn. Security at boat or at park were both really fast.


----------



## MamaBear58

weather_lady said:


> We've never tried the employee parking lot path -- I didn't know it existed until it was mentioned here! I think the Woodstock Lawn sounds like the best option: from the satellite map (Googled and pasted below - appears to show the employee lot path in green, the route from Woodstock lawn in orange-yellow, and the path through the pool area in yellow), it looks like the walk from there isn't significantly longer than going through the employee parking lot, and as you mentioned, by going that way we can see if there's a boat available.
> 
> View attachment 646625
> Image credit: OrlandoInformer


Forgive my ignorance, but what portion is currently blocked?  We are staying for the first time in June, and I'm trying to get my bearings.  Currently deciding between HRH and PBH, and if the main benefit to HRH--short walk to the Park/City Walk---isn't there, or there's lots of scaffolding, that may sway my decision.  Thanks.


----------



## PoohNFriends

View attachment 646625
Image credit: OrlandoInformer
[/QUOTE]


MamaBear58 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what portion is currently blocked?  We are staying for the first time in June, and I'm trying to get my bearings.  Currently deciding between HRH and PBH, and if the main benefit to HRH--short walk to the Park/City Walk---isn't there, or there's lots of scaffolding, that may sway my decision.  Thanks.



MamaBear-
When we were there 2 weeks ago the outer part of the right hand side if the building, running "parallel" to that orange-yellow path had scaffolding. The area closest to the building is blocked, but you can still walk that part of the path fine. Since that area is being worked on the path thru the pool area is not a walkable path-the area w/the lower red dot is closed off bc of work. None of this affected our walk to the park at all. I'm not sure if or where other areas were blocked off like this since we always took that yellow-orange path & didn't explore the hotel. Obviously, by June a different area could be blocked, but I also don't know how long the work is scheduled to last.
I stayed at PBR last March and the boat was never a problem there, we never tried to walk to/from parks. We walked most times to/from HRH and took the boat 2x, I think. Honestly, in the future, with the way I pick things, I would likely pick whichever resort had the best rate for the room size I need. I liked both for the type of stay we usually do.


----------



## MamaBear58

PoohNFriends said:


> View attachment 646625
> Image credit: OrlandoInformer




MamaBear-
When we were there 2 weeks ago the outer part of the right hand side if the building, running "parallel" to that orange-yellow path had scaffolding. The area closest to the building is blocked, but you can still walk that part of the path fine. Since that area is being worked on the path thru the pool area is not a walkable path-the area w/the lower red dot is closed off bc of work. None of this affected our walk to the park at all. I'm not sure if or where other areas were blocked off like this since we always took that yellow-orange path & didn't explore the hotel. Obviously, by June a different area could be blocked, but I also don't know how long the work is scheduled to last.
I stayed at PBR last March and the boat was never a problem there, we never tried to walk to/from parks. We walked most times to/from HRH and took the boat 2x, I think. Honestly, in the future, with the way I pick things, I would likely pick whichever resort had the best rate for the room size I need. I liked both for the type of stay we usually do.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks...this is very helpful.


----------



## weather_lady

bluejasmine74 said:


> Staying in Dec for the first time, we are super excited, we are a DIsney family and this will be first time staying on site at Universal after our Disney trip this year!  That being said we are traveling with our son and his wife,10 yr old and 6 month old and want connecting rooms.  We both booked standard rooms.  what would be an area we should request that is close to the parks?



Hard Rock Hotel is all one building with the lobby/elevator area as the hub for accessing walking paths and transportation, so other than asking for a room close to the elevator/lobby (which I would recommend, especially with an infant in your party), there's not really any section of the hotel that's appreciably closer to the parks.

We typically take the Garden Walk, which is just a few minutes' scenic stroll from Hard Rock Hotel to the entrance of Universal Studios Florida park, with Islands of Adventure just a few minutes further on. The water taxi ride is also very short and pleasant, and the wait is short.

As Disney guests, you'll be surprised at how small the footprint of the Universal property is -- at least, that was the biggest thing that struck my family when we first visited Universal after several vacations to WDW. There are pros and cons to this, but one of the huge pros is the convenient and easy distance between the onsite parks and hotels. You'll spend far less time "getting places" and way more time being able to "do fun things." Plus, with the unlimited express pass perk that comes with staying at Hard Rock Hotel, you can be completely spontaneous in your touring, only having to do standby lines at Hagrid's and the Velocicoaster.


----------



## heidijanesmith

1st time staying Club level at HRH.  Is the Club offering grab and go items or more like it was prior?

Can we ask for a couple beers during the day, or is it only available during the evening reception?


----------



## schumigirl

heidijanesmith said:


> 1st time staying Club level at HRH.  Is the Club offering grab and go items or more like it was prior?
> 
> Can we ask for a couple beers during the day, or is it only available during the evening reception?



It`s back to exactly as it was before. You can grab water and such anytime you like and if snacks (chips and such)  aren`t laid out you can ask for them. 

Beers and wine are still only available during evening offerings.


----------



## heidijanesmith

schumigirl said:


> It`s back to exactly as it was before. You can grab water and such anytime you like and if snacks (chips and such)  aren`t laid out you can ask for them.
> 
> Beers and wine are still only available during evening offerings.



Awesome! Glad to know that the Club Level food is back to normal.

We are excited to be back at HRH. Last Sept we did a stay at Cabana Bay, it was nice and the bus system was perfect. I miss the walking path to HRH, it's so close!


----------



## schumigirl

heidijanesmith said:


> Awesome! Glad to know that the Club Level food is back to normal.
> 
> We are excited to be back at HRH. Last Sept we did a stay at Cabana Bay, it was nice and the bus system was perfect. I miss the walking path to HRH, it's so close!



It is incredibly close for walking and yes, everyone who stays at Cbay always mention how great the buses are.


----------



## dez1978

As I'm sitting here in an ice storm, my may trip to HRH can't get here soon enough


----------



## weather_lady

dez1978 said:


> As I'm sitting here in an ice storm, my may trip to HRH can't get here soon enough


Ditto! (Just got the call that school will be delayed 2 hours today due to the ice on the roads -- praying the weather clears as forecast before we fly out Sunday!)


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Thanks in advance for helping me.  We have a two-night stay booked in two weeks.  I booked online through Universal's website.  I have not yet purchased park admission tickets but need to do so.   We can only go one day.  I just read somewhere that we will not have access to EPA if we did not purchase a package.  Is this correct?  I am not sure if I should purchase our tickets online at Universal site, through the app, cancel and rebook as a package or what.  Please explain it to me like I am a child because I do not want to mess this up!!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Carrie in AZ said:


> Thanks in advance for helping me.  We have a two-night stay booked in two weeks.  I booked online through Universal's website.  I have not yet purchased park admission tickets but need to do so.   We can only go one day.  I just read somewhere that we will not have access to EPA if we did not purchase a package.  Is this correct?  I am not sure if I should purchase our tickets online at Universal site, through the app, cancel and rebook as a package or what.  Please explain it to me like I am a child because I do not want to mess this up!!


Early Park Admission comes with your onsite hotel stay period - no package required  & because you're staying at a Premier hotel, you also get Express Passes for everyone on your room reservation


----------



## Carrie in AZ

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Early Park Admission comes with your onsite hotel stay period - no package required  & because you're staying at a Premier hotel, you also get Express Passes for everyone on your room reservation


Thank you, this is what I thought, and I appreciate the reply!  So, I just just buy tickets in advance, and we will  receive the Express Passes once we check in or it will be linked to us somehow?


----------



## barb969

Your hotel room key is your express pass. No linking.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Has anyone ever done the Sound Of Your Stay and selected a guitar to be brought to your room?  Our daughter plays, and we think this sounds like a super cool, fun thing to do on our arrival night.  Curious if anyone has ever done this.  Thanks.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

barb969 said:


> Your hotel room key is your express pass. No linking.


Thank YOU!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Carrie in AZ said:


> Has anyone ever done the Sound Of Your Stay and selected a guitar to be brought to your room?  Our daughter plays, and we think this sounds like a super cool, fun thing to do on our arrival night.  Curious if anyone has ever done this.  Thanks.



My brother did this on two trips. There's some paperwork to fill out and a $1000 credit card hold was required in case of damage/loss. They show you a list of all the available guitars with photos. One time he didn't like the sound of the guitar he picked, couldn't get it to tune, maybe old strings or just overuse. He returned it and picked another. He really enjoyed playing it in the room. 

For ease in the parks, get a lanyard, pop your park ticket and room key in the clear pocket with the bar code facing out, they can scan through the plastic at the gates and rides.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> My brother did this on two trips. There's some paperwork to fill out and a $1000 credit card hold was required in case of damage/loss. They show you a list of all the available guitars with photos. One time he didn't like the sound of the guitar he picked, couldn't get it to tune, maybe old strings or just overuse. He returned it and picked another. He really enjoyed playing it in the room.
> 
> For ease in the parks, get a lanyard, pop your park ticket and room key in the clear pocket with the bar code facing out, they can scan through the plastic at the gates and rides.


Thank YOU!!


----------



## Ariel620

Is there a ticket booth in the HRH lobby or is it necessary to go to a park to activate an AP?


----------



## Nabas

Ariel620 said:


> Is there a ticket booth in the HRH lobby or is it necessary to go to a park to activate an AP?


You can pick up your annual pass in the lobby.  It’s a separate desk than check-in.


----------



## weather_lady

Hi, everybody! We just got back this weekend from a stay at Hard Rock Hotel, and I wanted to share a review of our experience, and a few words of warning. (_My post is wordy, so if you'd rather skip it and cut to the chase, just scroll down and read the last paragraph_.)

Disclaimers: This was our fourth stay at HRH, where we've previously stayed in standard, pool view, and deluxe room categories, and all of those prior experiences were terrific. Also, as background, I've spent hundreds of nights in hotels and motels over my 40-something years of life, for business and pleasure, at price points ranging from fleabag to Disney deluxe, with all sorts of issues (malfunctioning plumbing, inconvenient location, abutting a loud stairwell or ice machine, noisy neighbors, etc.), and I have never before found it necessary to complain to the front desk, change rooms, or to check out early, anywhere.

We arrived on Monday, 2/21, for a long-anticipated four-night stay in a Future Rock Star Family Suite, at a "Stay More Save More" rate of $805/night ($900+ after taxes and fees). It was a big splurge, and a surprise for the kids, who had no idea these rooms existed and thought we were staying in a standard room. I'd noted on the reservation that we were celebrating a birthday (mine was 2/21), and requested a higher floor. We checked in around 8:30am and received a room ready text around 5:00pm, assigning us room 3085.

The room was easy enough to find, as it was not only on a _lower _floor, but was the very first room off of the lobby and the bank of six elevators that serves all 7 floors of the hotel -- literally just steps from both. We went in, and got to savor the oohs and aahs of the kids, who were just as delighted with the room -- which had a separate bedroom just for them -- as we'd hoped. Unfortunately, all delight and enjoyment of the room ended there. It quickly became apparent that every "ding" of the elevators operating 24/7, every "whump" of the elevator doors closing, every song played on the big screen in the lobby or by the live musicians who played until 11pm nightly, every vacuuming of the lobby at 3am, and every heel click and word emitted by any guest heading to or from the lobby or the elevators, bounced off of those travertine floors and straight into our room just a few feet away. The door had a large gap beneath it, the entryway was hard tile, and the curved wall extending toward the master bed turned the master bedroom into a veritable echo chamber.

The rest of our stay was dismal -- a losing battle against the din. We tried to dampen it at night by stuffing rolled towels and sofa cushions around the door, with little success. Every time we'd almost drift off to sleep, dinging and banging from the elevators, or noise from the lobby, would ring out and wake us up. We are not light sleepers and have stayed in noisy rooms before, but this was just on a "whole 'nother level."

After the first sleepless night, we tried to shrug it off, and reasoned that things might improve since the President's Day crowds were departing. We yawned our way through the next day, and I stopped by the front desk in the evening to leave some constructive feedback -- politely, kindly, because God forbid somebody think I'm a _Karen_ -- about the noise problems in the room, and ask if there was any way we could switch to another. I was told we could not, as the hotel was fully booked.

By the end of the second sleepless night, I was desperately texting the manager at 4am, begging for a room change, on the off chance that something else would be opening up that day. I was told this was not possible. As a last-ditch effort, I asked if we could obtain rollaway beds so we could try and sleep on the floor in the kids' portion of the suite, which was quieter because it was further removed from the master bedroom area, with closeable doors between. I was told "absolutely -- we'll take care of that for you, for the added charge of $35+ tax/night/bed. Rock on!" After I meekly protested that we were already paying $900/night for a room that wasn't fit for sleeping, they brought us _one_ twin-sized rollaway bed and grudgingly agreed not to charge us for it. I sacrificed the afternoon we'd planned to spend in the parks to try and get a nap on it, only to be constantly awakened by the hammering and drilling that was going on on the scaffolding that had been installed against all of the suite's windows from outside. (We were informed about the construction before we arrived so I'm not faulting them for that, but it certainly added insult to injury.)

After the third night, my husband and I were shuffling through the events of the day like zombies, and the lack of sleep had transformed me into a mental basket case. When I bumped my coffee cup at breakfast at The Kitchen (which was a lovely meal otherwise, FWIW) and spilled a few drops on the table, I irrationally burst into tears. My husband and I exchanged glances and he said, "we have GOT to get out of here. I don't care where we go or how much it costs, but that room is ruining our vacation, and we're not paying to sleep one more night on the floor."

So, we hopped on our phones, booked the last room available at Sapphire Falls for that night, and went to the front desk to explain the situation and request to be "let out" one night early, which was agreed-to. I was crying when we walked away: there'd been no raised voices, no anger, no resistance, and it all ended (in the words of T.S. Eliot) "not with a bang but a whimper." I was just so disappointed that the Hard Rock had seen fit to put our family -- passholders, repeat guests, and Hard Rock Rewards members, no less -- in such a crappy, inhospitable, unlivable room, and embarrassed that I'd been paying such a high price for the privilege. I felt like they made a total fool out of me.

As a "goodwill gesture," the Hard Rock Hotel initially issued us a $200 "use it or lose it" merchandise credit. A couple of days later, after I completed the review questionnaire that was e-mailed to me at checkout, the manager issued us an additional $300 credit on our bill -- which meant we still ended up paying a total of $2,400, or $800/night, for a room out of which we could get no enjoyment, and which should never have been assigned to any guest.

Hard Rock used to be our favorite Universal hotel. Now (when, concededly, my emotions are still a bit raw), I don't ever want to darken its doors again. I'm angry at Hard Rock for putting us in an untenable position, and at myself for not getting us out of it sooner, and I feel like the hotel's belated efforts toward "guest recovery" were woefully inadequate. (*Sidenote: As it turned out, the situation they put us in was also dangerous. Our flight home ended up being canceled due to weather, and after that one night at Sapphire Falls, we had to undertake an impromptu 20-hour, 1,300-mile road trip in a rental car, with my husband and I still exhausted from having slept only one night out of the previous four.)

So my word of warning is this: if you are assigned an unlivable room at Hard Rock Hotel (or anywhere else, for that matter), _don't try to gut it out like we did_. Don't be so afraid to be seen as a "Karen" that you're unwilling to insist on a resolution, and instead are simply depending on the kindness of strangers to help you with the problem in the first instance, or compensate you for your troubles later. Speak up, and switch rooms, or even hotels if necessary (as we should have done after that first night), as soon as you realize you can't live with the room: your mental health may depend upon it. This was a painful and very costly mistake that we never anticipated and weren't prepared for, because we evidently thought more highly of the Hard Rock Hotel than it did of us. It's one we hope never to repeat.

UPDATE, March 10th: I posted an honest review of my family's experience on Hard Rock Orlando's Facebook page a few days after this post. In response, a different Hard Rock manager from the one I'd spoken with earlier contacted me, and increased the amount of our partial refund, covering the rack rate for the first night of our 3-night stay. Combined with the small discount we'd already been given (which was roughly the same as taxes and fees for that first night), it added up to a 33% refund overall. While I remain disappointed in our experience and the damper it put on our ability to enjoy our trip, this is a far more palatable conclusion, and I'm genuinely grateful that someone from the hotel reached out to us again. At the time of my initial post, with Hard Rock having made a really picayune attempt to smooth things over, I felt deeply disappointed and devalued as a guest. The fact that the hotel made _another _and more substantial effort, after-the-fact and unsolicited, makes me feel more like our concerns were at least heard, and has gone a long way toward restoring our relationship.


----------



## mickey916

weather_lady said:


> Hi, everybody! We just got back this weekend from a stay at Hard Rock Hotel, and I wanted to share a review of our experience, and a few words of warning. (_My post is wordy, so if you'd rather skip it and cut to the chase, just scroll down and read the last paragraph_.)
> 
> Disclaimers: This was our fourth stay at HRH, where we've previously stayed in standard, pool view, and deluxe room categories, and all of those prior experiences were terrific. Also, I've spent hundreds of nights in hotels over my 40-something years of life, for business and pleasure, at price points ranging from fleabag to Disney deluxe, with all sorts of issues (malfunctioning plumbing, inconvenient location, abutting a loud stairwell or ice machine, noisy neighbors, etc.), and I have never before asked to change rooms, or checked out early, anywhere.
> 
> We arrived on Monday, 2/21, for a long-anticipated four-night stay in a Future Rock Star Family Suite, at a "Stay More Save More" rate of $805/night ($900+ after taxes and fees, and significantly more than we've ever paid for any hotel accommodation). It was a big splurge, and a surprise for the kids, who had no idea these rooms existed and thought we were staying in a standard room. I'd noted on the reservation that we were celebrating a birthday (mine, on 2/21), and requested a "higher floor." We checked in around 8:30am and received a room ready text around 5:00pm, assigning us room 3085.
> 
> The room was easy enough to find, as it was not only on a _lower _floor, but was the very first room off of the lobby and bank of elevators -- literally just steps from both. We went in and got to savor the oohs and aahs of the kids, who were just as delighted with the room -- which had a separate bedroom just for them -- as we'd hoped. Unfortunately, all delight and enjoyment of the room ended there. It quickly became apparent that every "ding" of the six elevators operating 24/7, every "whump" of the elevator doors closing, every song played on the big screen in the lobby or by the live musicians who played until 11pm nightly, every vacuuming of the lobby at 3am, and every heel click and word emitted by any guest heading to or from the lobby or the elevators, bounced off of those travertine floors and straight into our room just a few feet away. The door had a large gap beneath it, the entryway was hard tile, and the curved wall extending toward the master bed turned the master bedroom into a veritable echo chamber.
> 
> The rest of our stay was increasingly frustrating. We tried to dampen the noise by stuffing rolled towels and sofa cushions around the door, with little success. Every time we'd almost drift off to sleep, dinging from the elevators or noise from the lobby would ring out and wake us up. We are not light sleepers and have stayed in noisy rooms before, but this was just on a "whole 'nother level."
> 
> After the first sleepless night, we shrugged and hoped things might improve since the President's Day crowds were departing. We yawned our way through the next day, but had a fun day in the parks, and I stopped by the front desk in the evening to leave some constructive feedback -- politely, kindly, because God forbid somebody think I'm a _Karen_ -- about the noise problems in the room, and ask if there was any way we could switch to another. I was told we could not, as the hotel was fully booked.
> 
> By the end of the second sleepless night, I was desperately texting the manager at 4am, begging for a room change, on the off chance that something else would be opening up that day. I was told this was not possible. As a last-ditch effort, I asked if we could obtain rollaway beds so we could try and sleep on the floor in the kids' portion of the suite, which had closeable doors and was therefore much quieter (although you could _still_ hear the elevator dings in there!). I was told "absolutely -- that will be just $35/night/bed added to your bill. Rock on!" After I meekly protested that we were already paying $900/night for a room that wasn't fit for sleeping, they brought us one rollaway bed and grudgingly agreed not to charge us for it. I sacrificed the afternoon we'd planned to spend in the parks to try and get a nap on it, only to be constantly awakened by the hammering and drilling that was going on on the scaffolding that blocked all of the suite's windows from outside. (We were informed about the construction before we arrived so I'm not faulting them for that, but it certainly added insult to injury, given that our room was just as loud at night.)
> 
> After the third night, my husband and I were shuffling through the events of the day like zombies, and the lack of sleep had transformed me into a mental basket case. When I bumped my coffee cup at breakfast at The Kitchen (which was a lovely meal, FWIW) and spilled a few drops on the table, I irrationally burst into tears. My husband and I exchanged glances and he said, "We have GOT to get out of here. I don't care where we go or how much it costs, but that room is ruining our vacation, and we're not paying to sleep one more night on the floor."
> 
> So, we hopped on the app, booked the last room available at Sapphire Falls for that night, and went to the front desk to explain the situation and request to be "let out" one night early, which was agreed-to. I was tearful when we walked away from the front desk: there'd been no raised voices, no resistance, and it all ended "not with a bang, but a whimper." It felt like a painful relationship breakup, and I was really disappointed that the Hard Rock thought so little of us -- or of any guest -- that they'd put us in such a crappy, inhospitable, unlivable room. Not only that, but I felt embarrassed that I'd already spent three nights paying $900 a night, for a "luxury" suite where sleep was only obtainable if I slept on the floor in the kids' room.
> 
> As a "goodwill gesture," the Hard Rock Hotel initially issued us a $200 "use it or lose it" merchandise credit. A couple of days later, after I completed the review questionnaire that was e-mailed to me at checkout (and after I'd also reviewed our experiences online), the manager issued us an additional $300 credit on our bill -- which meant we still ended up paying a total of $2400, or $800/night after taxes and fees, for a room that should never have been assigned to any guest. Hard Rock used to be our favorite Universal hotel: now (when, concededly, my emotions are still a bit raw), I don't think we'll ever darken its doors again.
> 
> So my word of warning is this: if you are assigned an unlivable room at Hard Rock Hotel (or anywhere else, for that matter), _don't try to gut it out like we did_. Don't be so afraid to be seen as a "Karen" that you're unwilling to insist on a resolution, and instead are simply depending on the kindness of strangers. Speak up, and switch rooms, or even hotels if necessary (as we should have done after that first night), as soon as you realize you can't live with the room: your very sanity may depend upon it. This was a painful and costly mistake that we hope never to repeat.


Thank you for taking the time to review your stay. We have one night coming up in May. I will for sure be calling to request an upper floor away from elevators (which we request all the time) and won't accept a room near the elevators after your experience! So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Disneygirl#8

Hello all! This will be our first time at Universal Orlando. My partner and I have both purchased APs. We have an offsite hotel booked from July 12-16 but want to book one night at a premier to get the Express Pass for 2 days. Universal’s website says they offer 25-30% discounts year round for annual pass holders on hotels, but I can’t see any discounts yet for the 3 premier hotels. Does anyone know if/when these get published for this coming summer?  Thanks so much!


----------



## CJK

Right now, the AP discounts are only through May I believe. Keep watching! However, for my May dates, te premier hotels have no discounts.  Only the cheaper hotels have the AP discount. I'm hoping that changes.


----------



## weather_lady

Disneygirl#8 said:


> Hello all! This will be our first time at Universal Orlando. My partner and I have both purchased APs. We have an offsite hotel booked from July 12-16 but want to book one night at a premier to get the Express Pass for 2 days. Universal’s website says they offer 25-30% discounts year round for annual pass holders on hotels, but I can’t see any discounts yet for the 3 premier hotels. Does anyone know if/when these get published for this coming summer?  Thanks so much!



According to the rate watch thread, passholder rates are only out through 6/2 right now. Following that thread is a good way to find out when new rates come out. https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-onsite-2022-rate-discussion-thread.3867086/

I also suggest doing a search for your dates on this page (click "Explore All Passholder Rates and formulate a custom search). https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/hotel-offers If you bookmark the address for the results page after running your search, you can use that bookmarked link to re-run the search in the future without having to reenter your information, as frequently as you like. Note that once the rates do come out, they'll only be for certain room categories at certain hotels, although the "inventory" can sometimes change thereafter, with formerly unavailable categories popping up here and there.


----------



## Disneygirl#8

thank you, that is all very helpful! I have another question, not sure if this is the right thread to ask it , so please tell me if there’s another thread already. If I book a hot rate or blind room at one of the three premier hotels through Hotwire or Priceline , do I still get the express unlimited pass? Priceline is only showing it available with certain rooms (see pic below). I’d read that it’s with every room at all 3 resorts, but this makes me wonder. Also, do you get it even if you book as a blind deal?  Thank you in advance!
We’d only be booking one night to get 2 days worth of Express unlimited.


----------



## schumigirl

Disneygirl#8 said:


> thank you, that is all very helpful! I have another question, not sure if this is the right thread to ask it , so please tell me if there’s another thread already. If I book a hot rate or blind room at one of the three premier hotels through Hotwire or Priceline , do I still get the express unlimited pass? Priceline is only showing it available with certain rooms (see pic below). I’d read that it’s with every room at all 3 resorts, but this makes me wonder. Also, do you get it even if you book as a blind deal?  Thank you in advance!
> We’d only be booking one night to get 2 days worth of Express unlimited.



It genuinely doesn`t matter who you book with. 

Staying in one of the 3 EP hotels will automatically give you EP just by staying there. When you check in you`ll be given room keys for everyone registered in the room and that`s your EP.


----------



## Disneygirl#8

Thank you! That’s what I’d read but needed confirmation. You made my day!


----------



## Nabas

The view from our room at the Hard Rock:


----------



## weather_lady

Nabas said:


> The view from our room at the Hard Rock:
> 
> View attachment 652388


Color me jealous! For $900/night in the horrible room I posted about earlier where we stayed from 2/21-24, (https://www.disboards.com/threads/hard-rock-hotel-info-faq-and-more.3494880/post-63805821), this was our view:


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

So from those pics, it seems that the repairs have shifted from at least some pool side rooms to garden side rooms (facing the Woodstock Lawn area that leads to the boat dock/walking path).


----------



## Nabas

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> So from those pics, it seems that the repairs have shifted from at least some pool side rooms to garden side rooms (facing the Woodstock Lawn area that leads to the boat dock/walking path).


There was plenty of scaffolding up on pool view rooms.  We were in Club level and the Club room views were completely blocked by scaffolding.  But we were further down the hall and our room did not have this scaffolding.


----------



## Westerner

There was scaffolding outside our window.  We were 2nd room down from elevator and heard a fair amount of noise from people talking and passing by.  Shortcut thru pool area to parks is currently closed.


----------



## Nabas

Some recent images from the Hard Rock Club level breakfast:


----------



## Carrie in AZ

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> My brother did this on two trips. There's some paperwork to fill out and a $1000 credit card hold was required in case of damage/loss. They show you a list of all the available guitars with photos. One time he didn't like the sound of the guitar he picked, couldn't get it to tune, maybe old strings or just overuse. He returned it and picked another. He really enjoyed playing it in the room.
> 
> For ease in the parks, get a lanyard, pop your park ticket and room key in the clear pocket with the bar code facing out, they can scan through the plastic at the gates and rides.


We just returned and your advice was so helpful!  Thank you!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

We just returned and had an AMAZING two night stay.  We loved this hotel and cannot wait to return!  We were on the 6th floor facing the pool.  I asked for a room with no scaffolding and that is what we were given.  Loved the room - so great having a sink/mirror inside the shower/toilet room and having that nice big mirror and another sink outside of the shower room.  We also loved the counter and high stools.  Such a great vibe at HRH!


----------



## Leopardchucks

We are booked for 9 days next feb/march.  I thought the pet fee was just 100 bucks for the whole trip? According to the sticky it is $100  a day?! Is any of that refundable? There's an asterisk so I am hoping it's not going to cost me 1K to bring my small dog. lol


----------



## leiaorgana

We’ve got a 2 bedroom suite booked for the end of June. It’ll be our first time staying there (stayed at Portofino before but fancied a change) and I’m just wondering where they’re located in the hotel, what floor etc and if we’ll be impacted by the scaffolding at all so I know what to request. Thank you!


----------



## SuperJ

Leopardchucks said:


> We are booked for 9 days next feb/march.  I thought the pet fee was just 100 bucks for the whole trip? According to the sticky it is $100  a day?! Is any of that refundable? There's an asterisk so I am hoping it's not going to cost me 1K to bring my small dog. lol


 
I haven't stayed at HR, but I have stayed with my pups at SF and both times it has been $100 for the stay (and it wasn't per dog. the pet fee was $100 total for the stay)


----------



## schumigirl

Leopardchucks said:


> We are booked for 9 days next feb/march.  I thought the pet fee was just 100 bucks for the whole trip? According to the sticky it is $100  a day?! Is any of that refundable? There's an asterisk so I am hoping it's not going to cost me 1K to bring my small dog. lol



That part was copied directly from the Loews website.

It does seem a lot doesn’t it. If you find out it’s less, let macraven or I know and we can add something to the first post.


----------



## DisneyMom93

schumigirl said:


> That part was copied directly from the Loews website.
> 
> It does seem a lot doesn’t it. If you find out it’s less, let macraven or I know and we can add something to the first post.


Thank you for choosing to visit *Loews Hotels* with your pet(s). It is our intent to provide you with not only a wonderful and enjoyable stay, but also a safe one. For the comfort and safety of all guests and pets, we kindly request that all pet owners act responsibly with their pets. Please read, adhere and agree to the following hotel pet policies. • Your pet(s) should have all recommended vaccinations currently up-to-date, and you agree to obtain and provide current records from a licensed veterinarian regarding your pet(s) should Loews Hotels request this information from you at any time. • *Loews Hotels charges a one-time $100 fee for allowing a pet in your room*. • Loews Hotels allows a maximum of two pets per room. • Pets should be leashed or restrained at all times in public spaces in the hotel or on the property. • Pets should be supervised at all times while in the hotel or on the property. You have been provided with a list of local pet sitting services which can be arranged for you through the hotel’s concierge. Since these services are not provided by Loews Hotels we cannot be held responsible for any pet service engaged by you. • A $10 per hour “time out” fee will be assessed by Loews Hotels if a pet is left unattended and needs to be removed from a guestroom. • Guests should display the special Loews Loves Pets “Pet In Room” sign to alert housekeeping that a pet is in residence • At Loews Hotels, we will enter a guestroom at least every 24 hours to ensure the safety and security of our guests regardless of whether a “Still Dreaming” or “Pet in Room” signs are hanging. • Pets are not allowed in food and beverage, pool or fitness center areas. • Guests are responsible for pet waste clean-up inside the hotel and throughout the property grounds. • Guests are responsible for all personal injuries and/or property damage related to their pet(s). • Guest agrees to indemnify and hold harmless Loews Santa Monica Beach Hotel , its operators and owners and their respective affiliates from all liability, damage, cost and expenses suffered as a result of their pet(s). • Loews Hotels reserves the right to remove guests whose pets are deemed noisy or disruptive. Please provide a cell phone number in the event the hotel needs to reach you in relation to your pet

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...s/portofino-bay-hotel-loews-pet-agreement.pdf


----------



## DisneyMom93

schumigirl said:


> That part was copied directly from the Loews website.
> 
> It does seem a lot doesn’t it. If you find out it’s less, let macraven or I know and we can add something to the first post.


Thank you for choosing to visit *Hard Rock Hotel* with your pet(s). It is our intent to provide you with not only a wonderful and enjoyable stay, but also a safe one. For the comfort and safety of all guests and pets, we kindly request that all pet owners act responsibly with their pets. Please read, adhere and agree to the following hotel pet policies. • Your pet(s) should have all recommended vaccinations currently up-to-date, and you agree to obtain and provide current records from a licensed veterinarian should Hard Rock Hotels request this information from you at any time. • *Hard Rock Hotel charges a one-time $100.00 fee for allowing a pet in your room.* • Hard Rock Hotel allows a maximum of two pets per room. • Pets should be supervised, leashed or restrained at all times in public spaces in the hotel or on the property. • Guests are responsible for pet waste clean-up inside the hotel and throughout the property grounds. Our Pet relief area is located near the Water Taxi pickup near Woodstock Lawn. Additional small trash bags are available at both pet-walking areas. Please refrain from using the trash receptacles within the hotel. • Our concierge team can provide you with pet sitting service options. Since these services are not provided by Hard Rock Hotel we cannot be held responsible for any pet service engaged by you. • In accordance with the Florida Health Code, we ask that you do not bring your pet into the following locations: the Hard Rock Club Level (7th floor), the Pool area, all hotel restaurant areas, Body Rock Fitness Center, Universal Citywalk, Islands of Adventure, Universal Studios Florida, or Volcano Bay. • A $10 per hour “time out” fee will be assessed by Hard Rock Hotel if a pet is left unattended and needs to be removed from a guest room. • Guests should display the special Hard Rock Hotel “Party Animal Inside” sign to alert housekeeping that a pet is in residence. We ask that you contact our Housekeeping department to arrange a specific time for your room to be serviced each day. Our Housekeeping staff will not enter your room while your pet is present. • At Hard Rock Hotel, we will enter a guestroom at least every 24 hours to ensure the safety and security of our guests regardless of whether a “Maybe Later” or “Party Animal Inside” signs are hanging. • Guests are responsible for all personal injuries and/or property damage related to their pet(s). • Guest agrees to indemnify and hold harmless Hard Rock Hotel, its operators and owners and their respective affiliates from all liability, damage, cost and expenses suffered as a result of their pet(s). • Hard Rock Hotel reserves the right to remove guests whose pets are deemed noisy or disruptive. • Please provide a cell phone number in the event the hotel needs to reach you in relation to your pet(s).

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ments/hard-rock-hotel-loews-pet-agreement.pdf


----------



## DisneyMom93

Leopardchucks said:


> We are booked for 9 days next feb/march.  I thought the pet fee was just 100 bucks for the whole trip? According to the sticky it is $100  a day?! Is any of that refundable? There's an asterisk so I am hoping it's not going to cost me 1K to bring my small dog. lol


I posted the policy in my reply above this one.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMom93 said:


> Thank you for choosing to visit *Hard Rock Hotel* with your pet(s). It is our intent to provide you with not only a wonderful and enjoyable stay, but also a safe one. For the comfort and safety of all guests and pets, we kindly request that all pet owners act responsibly with their pets. Please read, adhere and agree to the following hotel pet policies. • Your pet(s) should have all recommended vaccinations currently up-to-date, and you agree to obtain and provide current records from a licensed veterinarian should Hard Rock Hotels request this information from you at any time. • *Hard Rock Hotel charges a one-time $100.00 fee for allowing a pet in your room.* • Hard Rock Hotel allows a maximum of two pets per room. • Pets should be supervised, leashed or restrained at all times in public spaces in the hotel or on the property. • Guests are responsible for pet waste clean-up inside the hotel and throughout the property grounds. Our Pet relief area is located near the Water Taxi pickup near Woodstock Lawn. Additional small trash bags are available at both pet-walking areas. Please refrain from using the trash receptacles within the hotel. • Our concierge team can provide you with pet sitting service options. Since these services are not provided by Hard Rock Hotel we cannot be held responsible for any pet service engaged by you. • In accordance with the Florida Health Code, we ask that you do not bring your pet into the following locations: the Hard Rock Club Level (7th floor), the Pool area, all hotel restaurant areas, Body Rock Fitness Center, Universal Citywalk, Islands of Adventure, Universal Studios Florida, or Volcano Bay. • A $10 per hour “time out” fee will be assessed by Hard Rock Hotel if a pet is left unattended and needs to be removed from a guest room. • Guests should display the special Hard Rock Hotel “Party Animal Inside” sign to alert housekeeping that a pet is in residence. We ask that you contact our Housekeeping department to arrange a specific time for your room to be serviced each day. Our Housekeeping staff will not enter your room while your pet is present. • At Hard Rock Hotel, we will enter a guestroom at least every 24 hours to ensure the safety and security of our guests regardless of whether a “Maybe Later” or “Party Animal Inside” signs are hanging. • Guests are responsible for all personal injuries and/or property damage related to their pet(s). • Guest agrees to indemnify and hold harmless Hard Rock Hotel, its operators and owners and their respective affiliates from all liability, damage, cost and expenses suffered as a result of their pet(s). • Hard Rock Hotel reserves the right to remove guests whose pets are deemed noisy or disruptive. • Please provide a cell phone number in the event the hotel needs to reach you in relation to your pet(s).
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ments/hard-rock-hotel-loews-pet-agreement.pdf



That is more reasonable than their previous rate for sure.

Good news for the pp…….


----------



## FinnsMom7

Apologies if this was already asked/posted - do they have an anticipated end date on the construction? I was able to score 4 nights in May (never stayed or even visited the property) but I am a super light sleeper and some of the reviews on noise have me a little nervous now.  Aventura and SF (stayed at both previously) are both available for my dates as well but I thought trying something new and getting EP would be worth it.


----------



## schumigirl

FinnsMom7 said:


> Apologies if this was already asked/posted - do they have an anticipated end date on the construction? I was able to score 4 nights in May (never stayed or even visited the property) but I am a super light sleeper and some of the reviews on noise have me a little nervous now.  Aventura and SF (stayed at both previously) are both available for my dates as well but I thought trying something new and getting EP would be worth it.



Still estimating September for the end date of the work.


----------



## ultimatefans

Do the club lounge hours ever vary based on the park hours?  When we're going park opening is at 8 with early admission at 7.  I'd love to grab a quick bite before heading to the park, but I don't think the lounge opens until 7.  Any insight?


----------



## schumigirl

ultimatefans said:


> Do the club lounge hours ever vary based on the park hours?  When we're going park opening is at 8 with early admission at 7.  I'd love to grab a quick bite before heading to the park, but I don't think the lounge opens until 7.  Any insight?



Club Lounge hours stay the same regardless of park hours.


----------



## leiaorgana

leiaorgana said:


> We’ve got a 2 bedroom suite booked for the end of June. It’ll be our first time staying there (stayed at Portofino before but fancied a change) and I’m just wondering where they’re located in the hotel, what floor etc and if we’ll be impacted by the scaffolding at all so I know what to request. Thank you!



Does anyone have an answer for this please?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

PoohNFriends said:


> We booked at HRH, then switched to PBR, then back to HRH when a club king suite showed up! I believe there's 2 king suites on the club level? Looking to see if one would be recommended over the other. Is one closer to lounge? Or one closer to get down to the walking patch easier?
> We're a party of 4 -mom, dad, nephew, and daughter 3 so we'll be trekking w/a stroller too.



Bumping this  up as I didn’t see a reply.  I have the same question about where each of the 2 King Suites on CL are located. I think one is Room 7100 down the short hall from the elevator & lounge (please correct me if I’m wrong on that), but where is the other one? Does anyone here know and/or have a Room #? Thanx so much for any help!


----------



## ultimatefans

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Bumping this  up as I didn’t see a reply.  I have the same question about where each of the 2 King Suites on CL are located. I think one is Room 7100 down the short hall from the elevator & lounge (please correct me if I’m wrong on that), but where is the other one? Does anyone here know and/or have a Room #? Thanx so much for any help!


When are you traveling?  I have a club king suite booked in a few weeks and can report back if you don't get an answer and it's before your trip.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

ultimatefans said:


> When are you traveling?  I have a club king suite booked in a few weeks and can report back if you don't get an answer and it's before your trip.


OMG that would be so sweet of you! We don’t go for a couple of months yet so your info would be super great. 

We have a connecting 2queen booked also, but my scribble (notes, lol) says 7100KS connects to a king 7098 so who knows. I think I recall that the King Suites can become a 3 bedroom with a connecting room on each side so maybe the other side of 7100KS is a 2queen?

Thank you so much for offering to report back. Any info you can share helps all of us with our ocd planning!


----------



## ultimatefans

Perdita&Pongo said:


> OMG that would be so sweet of you! We don’t go for a couple of months yet so your info would be super great.
> 
> We have a connecting 2queen booked also, but my scribble (notes, lol) says 7100KS connects to a king 7098 so who knows. I think I recall that the King Suites can become a 3 bedroom with a connecting room on each side so maybe the other side of 7100KS is a 2queen?
> 
> Thank you so much for offering to report back. Any info you can share helps all of us with our ocd planning!


I'm absolutely one of those OCD planners!  These boards are always so helpful.  

We also have a connecting 2 queen booked.  I *think* I had the option to book either a connecting 2 queen or a connecting king but I grabbed it so quickly when it popped up I didn't verify.  So yes, I do think it might connect to both room types.  I'll let you know what room we get and any helpful details.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Good morning  
Is it normal for The Kitchen to only have reservations extended 3-4 weeks at a time? I went to add breakfast for our trip and noticed nothing past April 17th is available.  Is this usual or am I about to find out the place is closing during my stay?


----------



## mickey916

FinnsMom7 said:


> Good morning
> Is it normal for The Kitchen to only have reservations extended 3-4 weeks at a time? I went to add breakfast for our trip and noticed nothing past April 17th is available.  Is this usual or am I about to find out the place is closing during my stay?


It will be under refurbishment...I'm disappointed too...


----------



## FinnsMom7

mickey916 said:


> It will be under refurbishment...I'm disappointed too...


Well I totally missed that news - and am really bummed - this throws a wrench into my plans for sure....


----------



## mickey916

FinnsMom7 said:


> Well I totally missed that news - and am really bummed - this throws a wrench into my plans for sure....


I know! The family was looking forward to the Kitchen Sink Cake...kinda hoping it may be sold somewhere else during that time...


----------



## DaBourques4

I thought The Kitchen would still be operating in a different location, while the original area is being remodeled?


----------



## CJK

Oh no! How long is the refurbishment? I booked the Kitchen for a friend on May 1st, 3 months ago! The reservation hasn’t been cancelled…. Should they book another restaurant??


----------



## schumigirl

DaBourques4 said:


> I thought The Kitchen would still be operating in a different location, while the original area is being remodeled?



It is in another place. 

I posted this some pages back.......

*More work planned for the HRH this year. 

 The Kitchen is being renovated and revamped between April 18th and July 11th 2022. 

 Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner will be available in the Velvet Bar, Lower Lobby or the Avalon Ballroom. *


----------



## schumigirl

CJK said:


> Oh no! How long is the refurbishment? I booked the Kitchen for a friend on May 1st, 3 months ago! The reservation hasn’t been cancelled…. Should they book another restaurant??



To be honest I would have expected a note or something when you booked from them to explain there were going to be renovations.....but obviously not. 

How kind of you to book for them, I`m sure it`ll still be as good as it was before for them


----------



## FinnsMom7

schumigirl said:


> It is in another place.
> 
> I posted this some pages back.......
> 
> *More work planned for the HRH this year. *
> 
> *The Kitchen is being renovated and revamped between April 18th and July 11th 2022. *
> 
> *Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner will be available in the Velvet Bar, Lower Lobby or the Avalon Ballroom. *


Totally missed this - Think I was still wrapping my head around moving to HRH and spending the extra money LOL

I guess the best thing to do would be to call and see about reserving a spot in the Velvet bar now?


----------



## PoohNFriends

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Bumping this  up as I didn’t see a reply.  I have the same question about where each of the 2 King Suites on CL are located. I think one is Room 7100 down the short hall from the elevator & lounge (please correct me if I’m wrong on that), but where is the other one? Does anyone here know and/or have a Room #? Thanx so much for any help!


This was my original post and I can't find the picture of our room number to confirm for you .
7040 is coming to mind, but I could totally be making that up. 
It did seem like there were 2 doors connecting to 2 different rooms. I was trying to do a trip report, but I've only got to dinner the 1st night.
Work was overly exhausting today, but I can try to post a few Room pics here tmrw.


----------



## barb969

Have you tried calling HHR? When you call you get the hotel not like WDW. (888) 464-3551
We’ve stayed in the king suite twice and I think we had different ones . If I‘m right they are both the same distance from the elevators.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Here's pictures from our CL king suite, with unknown number bc I forgot to take or save a picture 
To the left of the couch and right of the stroller are the 2doors which I believe connect to other rooms.
Also note, the bathroom had 2 entry doors - around the corner from the TV & by the king bed. The bathroom had double sinks & shower only (the shower leaked some water out of the bottom of the door, even while closed so put an extra towel down).


----------



## dez1978

I may have missed it, but does anyone have pics of the Deluxe queen rooms?  I'm hoping that either the couch is large enough for an 8 yr old to sleep on, or that there is plenty of room for a roll away.  My kids cannot share a bed lol.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

PoohNFriends said:


> Here's pictures from our CL king suite, with unknown number bc I forgot to take or save a picture
> To the left of the couch and right of the stroller are the 2doors which I believe connect to other rooms.
> Also note, the bathroom had 2 entry doors - around the corner from the TV & by the king bed. The bathroom had double sinks & shower only (the shower leaked some water out of the bottom of the door, even while closed so put an extra towel down).


Thank you so very much for the photos! You are my hero.  It’s so nice to get a visual that’s not from some curated gallery of pics on HRH’s website. 

Was this particular King Suite near the lounge & elevators or was it way the heck down the hall?


----------



## PoohNFriends

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Thank you so very much for the photos! You are my hero.  It’s so nice to get a visual that’s not from some curated gallery of pics on HRH’s website.
> 
> Was this particular King Suite near the lounge & elevators or was it way the heck down the hall?


Same w/wanting to see real-life pics!
This one was down the hall to the left, if you're entering the club lounge. I think it was at the point where the next curve/short hallway of the building extends out. It wasn't a bad walk from elevator/lounge area.


----------



## bfrosty

Changer of subjects, but we are heading back to one of our favorite hotels. The HRH in October.  We've stayed in a normal double queen,  a deluxe double queen and a club level double queen.  Loved them all.  The deluxe for the extra room and the club level for the food. 

Now that our family is grown up. We have 4 adults now and one child. Trying to decide on what room or just get two connecting double queens.

I looked in the Future Rock Star room and we may be able to swing it.  The kids want club level!!!

Any thoughts?
TIA


----------



## Nabas

bfrosty said:


> Changer of subjects, but we are heading back to one of our favorite hotels. The HRH in October.  We've stayed in a normal double queen,  a deluxe double queen and a club level double queen.  Loved them all.  The deluxe for the extra room and the club level for the food.
> 
> Now that our family is grown up. We have 4 adults now and one child. Trying to decide on what room or just get two connecting double queens.
> 
> I looked in the Future Rock Star room and we may be able to swing it.  The kids want club level!!!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> TIA


Two rooms will get you 2 bathrooms, very important with 4 adults.


----------



## bfrosty

Nabas said:


> Two rooms will get you 2 bathrooms, very important with 4 adults.


Would Portofino Bay be an option? They have bigger rooms? But farther walk than HRH.

I can never find how to price/book the character suites like Minions or JP. I think you have to call them? TIA


----------



## Nabas

bfrosty said:


> Would Portofino Bay be an option? They have bigger rooms? But farther walk than HRH.
> 
> I can never find how to price/book the character suites like Minions or JP. I think you have to call them? TIA


Portofino Bay is a much farther walk than Hard Rock.

Perhaps you cannot see a Minion or Jurassic Park suite because of the makeup of your party?  I don’t think these are intended for 4 adults.


----------



## barb969

bfrosty said:


> Changer of subjects, but we are heading back to one of our favorite hotels. The HRH in October.  We've stayed in a normal double queen,  a deluxe double queen and a club level double queen.  Loved them all.  The deluxe for the extra room and the club level for the food.
> 
> Now that our family is grown up. We have 4 adults now and one child. Trying to decide on what room or just get two connecting double queens.
> 
> I looked in the Future Rock Star room and we may be able to swing it.  The kids want club level!!!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> TIA


With that many people you can save by eating breakfast and supper in the club lounge. You also get free alcohol. Many people do this. We have a sit down lunch in the parks or Citywalk.


----------



## bfrosty

Should I book now...or will some discounts be coming out soon?


----------



## Nabas

bfrosty said:


> Should I book now...or will some discounts be coming out soon?


If you have fixed dates, book now and hope for discounts later.

It's not like COVID when Hard Rock discounts would pop-up all the time.  Discounts are a lot fewer now.


----------



## bfrosty

Ok, has anyone booked the Deluxe 2-Queen Room?  I wonder if you can add "Club Level" to it?  Maybe I have to call them.


----------



## Nabas

bfrosty said:


> Ok, has anyone booked the Deluxe 2-Queen Room?  I wonder if you can add "Club Level" to it?  Maybe I have to call them.


If it's available for your night, Club level rooms can be booked directly from the website.

We've booked a Club level room twice at the Hard Rock in the last 7 months.  What nights are you looking for?

For example:


----------



## bfrosty

I ended up calling and got all the room info on our party for end of october. Now, decisions...decisions.


HRH - Deluxe 2-Queens +Sofa$3,425.00HRH - 2-Queens + Rollaway Club$3,678.00HRH - Two rooms 2-Queens Garden$5,000.00HRH - Two rooms 2-Queens Pool$5,300.00HRH - Two rooms 2-Queens Club$6,344.00HRH - 2-Bed Suite 1625sqft$6,956.00


----------



## Nabas

bfrosty said:


> I ended up calling and got all the room info on our party for end of october. Now, decisions...decisions.
> 
> 
> HRH - Deluxe 2-Queens +Sofa$3,425.00HRH - 2-Queens + Rollaway Club$3,678.00HRH - Two rooms 2-Queens Garden$5,000.00HRH - Two rooms 2-Queens Pool$5,300.00HRH - Two rooms 2-Queens Club$6,344.00HRH - 2-Bed Suite 1625sqft$6,956.00


Given these options and your party mix of 4 adults and 1 child, my choice would be the cheapest you could do with 2 rooms.

You're going to spend most of your waking hours together.  Get two rooms so you have some alone-time at night, and 2 showers in the morning.

Then it becomes a matter of how much you want Club level.  We've done the Hard Rock Club level twice in the last 7 months.  It's good but the only way you're going to get full value out of it is to be at the 5-7 PM happy hour and drink!   (And that's a lot of drinking over a long trip.)

We found the Hard Rock's Club level gets somewhat tedious by the third night.


----------



## bfrosty

@Nabas...thanks for the commentary and especially the pics....it's been about 4yrs since we've done Club Level...looks the same as far as food choices go.


----------



## ultimatefans

Nabas said:


> Given these options and your party mix of 4 adults and 1 child, my choice would be the cheapest you could do with 2 rooms.
> 
> You're going to spend most of your waking hours together.  Get two rooms so you have some alone-time at night, and 2 showers in the morning.
> 
> Then it becomes a matter of how much you want Club level.  We've done the Hard Rock Club level twice in the last 7 months.  It's good but the only way you're going to get full value out of it is to be at the 5-7 PM happy hour and drink!   (And that's a lot of drinking over a long trip.)
> 
> We found the Hard Rock's Club level gets somewhat tedious by the third night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 660435



This is so helpful, thank you!  Do you recall if they still have the afternoon light snacks (i.e. chips) from noon-3?  Also was the dessert always 8-9pm during your stays?  I've seen it listed as 8:30-9:30pm some places.


----------



## Nabas

ultimatefans said:


> This is so helpful, thank you!  Do you recall if they still have the afternoon light snacks (i.e. chips) from noon-3?  Also was the dessert always 8-9pm during your stays?  I've seen it listed as 8:30-9:30pm some places.


Yes, they still have afternoon light snacks such as small bags of chips and cookies.

Evening dessert was always 8 to 9.


----------



## DaBourques4

Anyone know if The Kitchen has actually relocated to continue serving guests, as someone posted they would? Resy allowed me to make reservations, but the actual website says that the restaurant is closed.


----------



## CJK

My friend was booked at the Kitchen for early may, and was called on the phone. She was told that there is a temporary location, that still accepts reservations. My friend couldn't remember the details, but she was told that there would be a BBQ-type meal. It sounded good to her, so she accepted the updated reservation.


DaBourques4 said:


> Anyone know if The Kitchen has actually relocated to continue serving guests, as someone posted they would? Resy allowed me to make reservations, but the actual website says that the restaurant is closed.


----------



## mickey916

CJK said:


> My friend was booked at the Kitchen for early may, and was called on the phone. She was told that there is a temporary location, that still accepts reservations. My friend couldn't remember the details, but she was told that there would be a BBQ-type meal. It sounded good to her, so she accepted the updated reservation.


would love to know if the kitchen sink cake is at the temporary location....guess we'll find out on May 14.


----------



## FinnsMom7

CJK said:


> My friend was booked at the Kitchen for early may, and was called on the phone. She was told that there is a temporary location, that still accepts reservations. My friend couldn't remember the details, but she was told that there would be a BBQ-type meal. It sounded good to her, so she accepted the updated reservation.


I saw the note about the BBQ style when I just booked (when I checked 2 weeks ago there was no available bookings after mid April) but that says pm - I booked for breakfast - in case it is still possible.  I will see on the 14th I guess.


----------



## happysavermp

DaBourques4 said:


> Anyone know if The Kitchen has actually relocated to continue serving guests, as someone posted they would? Resy allowed me to make reservations, but the actual website says that the restaurant is closed.


I have reservations for breakfast next week so I called to see where it would be served now that The Kitchen is closed.  The first person I spoke to said it could be at The Velvet Lounge or Avalon Ballroom.  She transferred me to the resort for further clarification.  This representative told me breakfast would be served in the Avalon Ballroom.  However I’m not sure if this is the case going forward or if it changes based on meal times or week by week as I was asking for a specific date next week.  It is my understanding that they just started this change yesterday.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I see on the Landry’s site that The Palm is one of their restaurants! Does anyone know if they priority seat if you have a Landry’s Select card?


----------



## ultimatefans

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Bumping this  up as I didn’t see a reply.  I have the same question about where each of the 2 King Suites on CL are located. I think one is Room 7100 down the short hall from the elevator & lounge (please correct me if I’m wrong on that), but where is the other one? Does anyone here know and/or have a Room #? Thanx so much for any help!


Just got back and wanted to report.  Yes, there are 2 King Suites on CL, they are both equi-distant from the lounge.  They're on opposite wings, both facing the pool/parks.  The room numbers are 7040 (Elvis hallway) and 7100 (Sinatra hallway).  Neither are down the short hall.  I'm not sure you could request a room unless both suites happen to be vacated on the same day.  If you can request, I'd recommend 7040.  We had room 7100 and the sofa bed was broken.  (they did provide rollaways at no charge instead after I requested them)  Also, the connecting 2 queen to the 7100 king suite (room 7116) was an accessible room which meant we didn't have the extra vanity outside the bathroom.  It was just 1 (large) bathroom with a pedestal sink, no vanity in the room at all.  We also didn't have a tub but that didn't matter to us.  Not sure if the connecting room to 7040 is an accessible or a regular room, but we really missed having that vanity when getting ready in the mornings.  We managed just fine though.   The club lounge was great and all of the staff were so helpful.  We absolutely loved it!  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

ultimatefans said:


> Just got back and wanted to report.  Yes, there are 2 King Suites on CL, they are both equi-distant from the lounge.  They're on opposite wings, both facing the pool/parks.  The room numbers are 7040 (Elvis hallway) and 7100 (Sinatra hallway).  Neither are down the short hall.  I'm not sure you could request a room unless both suites happen to be vacated on the same day.  If you can request, I'd recommend 7040.  We had room 7100 and the sofa bed was broken.  (they did provide rollaways at no charge instead after I requested them)  Also, the connecting 2 queen to the 7100 king suite (room 7116) was an accessible room which meant we didn't have the extra vanity outside the bathroom.  It was just 1 (large) bathroom with a pedestal sink, no vanity in the room at all.  We also didn't have a tub but that didn't matter to us.  Not sure if the connecting room to 7040 is an accessible or a regular room, but we really missed having that vanity when getting ready in the mornings.  We managed just fine though.   The club lounge was great and all of the staff were so helpful.  We absolutely loved it!  Let me know if you have any other questions.


Thank you so much for the update and info! It will really help me and others considering a CL King Suite. I really appreciate you coming back here with a report. I hope you had a great time on your trip.


----------



## ultimatefans

Does anyone know the brand/model of mattress in the rooms?  It was so comfortable and I forgot to check.


----------



## sp'smom

Nabas said:


> Given these options and your party mix of 4 adults and 1 child, my choice would be the cheapest you could do with 2 rooms.
> 
> You're going to spend most of your waking hours together.  Get two rooms so you have some alone-time at night, and 2 showers in the morning.
> 
> Then it becomes a matter of how much you want Club level.  We've done the Hard Rock Club level twice in the last 7 months.  It's good but the only way you're going to get full value out of it is to be at the 5-7 PM happy hour and drink!   (And that's a lot of drinking over a long trip.)
> 
> We found the Hard Rock's Club level gets somewhat tedious by the third night.
> 
> View attachment 660431
> 
> View attachment 660432
> 
> View attachment 660433
> 
> View attachment 660437
> 
> 
> View attachment 660435
> 
> View attachment 660438


Great report! We’re you there any other nights? Trying to get an idea of usual nightly offerings.


----------



## Nabas

sp'smom said:


> Great report! We’re you there any other nights? Trying to get an idea of usual nightly offerings.


The 5 pm. Happy Hour and evening pastries change every day.


----------



## sp'smom

Nabas said:


> The 5 pm. Happy Hour and evening pastries change every day.


Do you have any other sample menus?


----------



## Nabas

sp'smom said:


> Do you have any other sample menus?


Sorry, no.


----------



## RocketCityMama

Have we ever got confirmation if The Kitchen is actually open or will be in early June???


----------



## ultimatefans

RocketCityMama said:


> Have we ever got confirmation if The Kitchen is actually open or will be in early June???


I took this about a week ago, not sure how long renovation will last


----------



## RocketCityMama

ultimatefans said:


> I took this about a week ago, not sure how long renovation will last


Thanks!!


----------



## pepperidge

Hi,

Anyone been to the Hard Rock lately?

We are arriving on May 17th with a pool view room.

How is the scaffolding on that pool side of the building?
(trying to figure out what to request before our arrival)

We are looking to possibly add club access to our room (did not book club) if they allow it to be added to a non club floor (last I heard club level was badly blocked by scaffolding)

Any help with rooms to request would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Pepperidge


----------



## ultimatefans

pepperidge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone been to the Hard Rock lately?
> 
> We are arriving on May 17th with a pool view room.
> 
> How is the scaffolding on that pool side of the building?
> (trying to figure out what to request before our arrival)
> 
> We are looking to possibly add club access to our room (did not book club) if they allow it to be added to a non club floor (last I heard club level was badly blocked by scaffolding)
> 
> Any help with rooms to request would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pepperidge


We were there 2 weeks ago and our club level rooms weren’t blocked by scaffolding at all.  We were in the 7100 wing.  Not sure how often the scaffolding moves.


----------



## sp'smom

ultimatefans said:


> We were there 2 weeks ago and our club level rooms weren’t blocked by scaffolding at all.  We were in the 7100 wing.  Not sure how often the scaffolding moves.


We have a king and two queens booked arriving May 14th. How was the food? Also is the walkway by the pool open?


----------



## ultimatefans

sp'smom said:


> We have a king and two queens booked arriving May 14th. How was the food? Also is the walkway by the pool open?


We were only there 2 nights but enjoyed the food.  And yes the walkway by the pool is open.


----------



## pepperidge

ultimatefans said:


> We were there 2 weeks ago and our club level rooms weren’t blocked by scaffolding at all.  We were in the 7100 wing.  Not sure how often the scaffolding moves.


were there any scaffolding at all on pool side of hotel?

about to call and request room

Thanks

Pepperidge


----------



## ultimatefans

pepperidge said:


> were there any scaffolding at all on pool side of hotel?
> 
> about to call and request room
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pepperidge


Yes there was quite a bit.  Unfortunately I didn't take a picture so I can't say exactly where it was covering.


----------



## sp'smom

ultimatefans said:


> If you are facing the back hotel from the pool area it is all on the left side. Second pic is taken from window overlooking pool from seventh floor.


----------



## FinnsMom7

We were upgraded from garden view to pool view and the room was 2 floors above where the rotunda stairs are and we had a clear view - RM4412.  When standing at the entrance to pool (back to hotel doors) the scaffolding is to the right wing.


----------



## nurseberta

I am looking at rooms for 2 adults and 3 teens. Comparing 2 queen deluxe room which has larger sf, but is that couch something that can sleep a 17 year old?
these are my options and prices before tax

2 queen standard 404
2 queen garden 414
2 queen pool 439
2 queen deluxe 489
2 queen club 534

all room description states 5 people with fee for roll away. 

I cannot decide. which. do I go for extra space? have my kid sleep on the love seat? 

am I going to pay an extra $35 regardless of room size because I request a rollaway?

shouldn't the deluxe have a 5th sleeping area? 

any thoughts? advice?


----------



## 3gr8boys

nurseberta said:


> I am looking at rooms for 2 adults and 3 teens. Comparing 2 queen deluxe room which has larger sf, but is that couch something that can sleep a 17 year old?
> these are my options and prices before tax
> 
> 2 queen standard 404
> 2 queen garden 414
> 2 queen pool 439
> 2 queen deluxe 489
> 2 queen club 534
> 
> all room description states 5 people with fee for roll away.
> 
> I cannot decide. which. do I go for extra space? have my kid sleep on the love seat?
> 
> am I going to pay an extra $35 regardless of room size because I request a rollaway?
> 
> shouldn't the deluxe have a 5th sleeping area?
> 
> any thoughts? advice?


We stayed in a queen deluxe (Feb 2020) even though only two teens were with us- one is a kicker, so we never even consider  bed sharing.  My 13 year old slept on the couch without opening  it, so I can't say for sure how big it is....but I would think an older teen could use it pulled out. FWIW The deluxe rooms have plenty of floor space for an air mattress.


----------



## MamaBear58

We have a Garden View (2 Queen) room reserved for later this month.  Any recommendations for room requests?  I like quiet room, but with a 15 and 12 year old think we probably want convenient access to the pool area.  Is there a side that I should request to shorten the walk to the parks?   Any views to recommend? Thanks so much.


----------



## nurseberta

3gr8boys said:


> We stayed in a queen deluxe (Feb 2020) even though only two teens were with us- one is a kicker, so we never even consider  bed sharing.  My 13 year old slept on the couch without opening  it, so I can't say for sure how big it is....but I would think an older teen could use it pulled out. FWIW The deluxe rooms have plenty of floor space for an air mattress.


Thanks so much! do you know for certain if it pulls out? Its hard to tell from the pictures if its just a chair.


----------



## 3gr8boys

nurseberta said:


> Thanks so much! do you know for certain if it pulls out? Its hard to tell from the pictures if its just a chair.


It was a pull out - love seat size or a little bigger.  The floor plan below is what our Queen Deluxe room was.
 ETA the room description on the Loews website specifies a pullout sofa


----------



## RocketCityMama

Just home from a 6 night stay at Hard Rock- another wonderful trip! Every TM we encountered was wonderful and helpful! We left our do not disturb sign out because we napped daily and some mornings after the meetup we really slept in! No noise issues from others in hall or housekeeping. We requested towels and such and they brought them to us no problem and collected our trash.  

Upon arrival we found out the fridge was not cooling like it should, we went to the parks and they replaced it the same day within a few hours and came back to check to make sure it was cooling properly. 

We enjoyed the short walk to/from the parks as well as the boat several times. I am so glad we chose HRH again for our June trip!


----------



## RocketCityMama

Forgot to add the self-parking lot was full upon arrival so they valet parked us for the self park price!


----------



## Sarah2010

Does anyone know the gym hours?  We are coming from the UK and DH will be up very very early for our first few days.

Thanks


----------



## sheila14

Any updates on club level offerings?


----------



## bfrosty

I always thought Club Level at HRH was definitely not 3500 sq ft...I think its less than 1,000sqft.  Anyone think so?


----------



## Nabas

bfrosty said:


> I always thought Club Level at HRH was definitely not 3500 sq ft...I think its less than 1,000sqft.  Anyone think so?


It’s certainly not a large room, less than 20 tables.  Maybe less than 15?


----------



## Lewisc

I tried searching this thread. Are all the club rooms in the same area as the club lounge?
Any of the rooms have balconies?
Thnx


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Lewisc said:


> I tried searching this thread. Are all the club rooms in the same area as the club lounge?
> Any of the rooms have balconies?
> Thnx


Pretty sure all club level rooms are on the 7th floor. No balconies at HRH that I'm aware of.


----------



## barb969

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Pretty sure all club level rooms are on the 7th floor. No balconies at HRH that I'm aware of.


All club rooms are on the 7th floor. It can be a long walk to the lounge. The elevator is by the lounge.


----------



## Nabas

barb969 said:


> All club rooms are on the 7th floor. It can be a long walk to the lounge. The elevator is by the lounge.


Compared to some of the rooms at Boardwalk Villas or Animal Kingdom Lodge, the club rooms are a short stroll!


----------



## Good&Plenty

We had a lovely stay at the HRH.  First time at a Universal hotel.  We used Chase points for our stay, and due to availability, we had a Garden View room one night, and a Deluxe Queen for two nights.

For anyone deciding, we found the Garden View room perfect in size for our family of 4 (11yo and 9yo).  The HRH was fantastic and moved our bags for us.  While the Deluxe Queen was definitely larger, we didn't need the extra space for the little time we were in the room. So for anyone trying to pick between the two (or trying to save money lol), the Garden View room was great.

It was so nice to be close to the parks, and my kids loved the pool.  Agree with others that the food options at the hotel were very limited, but we weren't relying on that, so it worked out.


----------



## Nickb23

Just checked prices for Hard Rock.  Have they really doubled?  Most rooms in 2023 are $800 and up per night.


----------



## Nabas

Nickb23 said:


> Just checked prices for Hard Rock.  Have they really doubled?  Most rooms in 2023 are $800 and up per night.


Yeah, a year ago the Universal hotels were a great deal.

Looks like they took a lesson from Disney and now are jacking up prices on everything.

We've already decided not to renew our annual passes.


----------



## namelessoracle

Nickb23 said:


> Just checked prices for Hard Rock.  Have they really doubled?  Most rooms in 2023 are $800 and up per night.


It looks like they jump the price by 250 to 300 dollar once you move from May to June/July. Thats ALSO when they jack the price up on Express Passes so Im thinking it has to do with the included Express passes. People were bragging about getting a "throw away" Hotel Reservation for when they went by Universal during their Disney trips so they could get the effective 8 express passes included.

Annual Pass does still exist, but I dont think they've put the Annual pass rates out for the Summer yet, and they get snatched up super quick.


----------



## Gentry2004

Nabas said:


> Yeah, a year ago the Universal hotels were a great deal.
> 
> Looks like they took a lesson from Disney and now are jacking up prices on everything.
> 
> We've already decided not to renew our annual passes.



Agreed. Its disappointing. We've never paid over $350 for HRH and often under $300.


----------



## crazywig

Anyone have experience getting a cabana day of? They have quite a few and his would be the 17th of November, which is a Thursday so I'm thinking not too busy?


----------



## purple hippo

Contemplating a stay with 2 teens but we want a Club Room.  Usually we get the 2 Q room but thinking about splurging for a Future Rock Star room but it doesn't state Club.  If I remember correctly I can ask to add Club to this but I think only at check in right?  Can I add it ahead of time so that I know we will get the Club as well?


----------



## bfrosty

Hey all!! How's everyone doing today?. We are visiting next month at our favorite Universal hotel HRH.

Our DD17 friend lives nearby and was going to visit us at the hotel. Can she park and enjoy the pool and hotel for just the day? I know parking is $30 or $45 for the day. Is there a guest day pass?

This is just for the hotel, not the parks.

TIA
Bfrosty


----------



## nurseberta

sheila14 said:


> Any updates on club level offerings?


we just got back and the kids were very excited about the sushi!!!

these are the light apps 5-7
veggies and hummus, spring rolls, salad, and chicken skewers. coke products and water are available in a cooler. the beer and wine were set up as a bar at the doorway. the family was a little disappointed that the beer/wine was not available all day.


----------



## vinotinto

We just returned on Sunday from a quick trip to HRH. We stayed Club level. We enjoyed our stay and we were thrilled with the service, especially in comparison to Disney. Loved the ability to text the concierge. We requested a rollaway ($35 + $4.30 in taxes, per night) and it was brought up very quickly and was good quality.

The Club Level, though, was rather poor quality. Not sure if it’s always been like this or if it’s due to the post-pandemic cost-cutting, but I figured I should post and let others know.

The evening appetizers were very poor quality (grocery store quality). Beer and wine is available, only from 5-7pm. They had a good assortment of nice wines, beers were low quality (Bud, Corona, nothing craft, no IPAs). There’s also a fridge with water and soda, open 7am-10pm, and 2 espresso/cappuccino makers.

We were there over the weekend and this is what was offered from 5-7pm:
Thursday - American night. Chicken nuggets, Mac and cheese, processed cheese cubes, crudités with salad dressing.

Friday - Latin night. Beef empanadas (not homemade; definitely supermarket quality), cheese empanadas, Crudités with salad dressing, processed cheese cubes.

Saturday - Italian night. Meatballs. Pasta salad. Caesar salad. Crudités with hummus (store bought), olives. 

Continental breakfast was identical all 3 days:
Cold, boiled eggs
Cheese slices
Lunch meat (Turkey, ham)
Fresh fruit (pineapple, melon, honeydew, cantaloupe)
Warm scone
Pastries
Bagels
Packaged, sweetened cereals and oatmeal
Yogurt
OJ and Milk
Coffee

Mid-day snacks were offered 12-3pm. Everything was individually packaged grocery store items: cookies and chips.


A hot dish or two at breakfast would have been great. How much can a big thing of scrambled eggs and sausage or bacon cost? Providing some local or home made cookies and chips and maybe a soup in the middle of the day would have been great too. And the cubed cheese, salad dressing “dip” and grocery-store appetizers just need something else entirely different.

The hotel is lovely, but I would not recommend spending the money on their Club level.

Pictures of the continental breakfast:


----------



## Phatscott25

That's odd. They had hot choices for breakfast when I stayed there Aug/2021 and that was much "closer" to COVID. Better choices all around, actually. How unfortunate.


----------



## JoJoGirl

vinotinto said:


> We just returned on Sunday from a quick trip to HRH. We stayed Club level. We enjoyed our stay and we were thrilled with the service, especially in comparison to Disney. Loved the ability to text the concierge. We requested a rollaway ($35 + $4.30 in taxes, per night) and it was brought up very quickly and was good quality.
> 
> The Club Level, though, was rather poor quality. Not sure if it’s always been like this or if it’s due to the post-pandemic cost-cutting, but I figured I should post and let others know.
> 
> The evening appetizers were very poor quality (grocery store quality). Beer and wine is available, only from 5-7pm. They had a good assortment of nice wines, beers were low quality (Bud, Corona, nothing craft, no IPAs). There’s also a fridge with water and soda, open 7am-10pm, and 2 espresso/cappuccino makers.
> 
> We were there over the weekend and this is what was offered from 5-7pm:
> Thursday - American night. Chicken nuggets, Mac and cheese, processed cheese cubes, crudités with salad dressing.
> 
> Friday - Latin night. Beef empanadas (not homemade; definitely supermarket quality), cheese empanadas, Crudités with salad dressing, processed cheese cubes.
> 
> Saturday - Italian night. Meatballs. Pasta salad. Caesar salad. Crudités with hummus (store bought), olives.
> 
> Continental breakfast was identical all 3 days:
> Cold, boiled eggs
> Cheese slices
> Lunch meat (Turkey, ham)
> Fresh fruit (pineapple, melon, honeydew, cantaloupe)
> Warm scone
> Pastries
> Bagels
> Packaged, sweetened cereals and oatmeal
> Yogurt
> OJ and Milk
> Coffee
> 
> Mid-day snacks were offered 12-3pm. Everything was individually packaged grocery store items: cookies and chips.
> 
> 
> A hot dish or two at breakfast would have been great. How much can a big thing of scrambled eggs and sausage or bacon cost? Providing some local or home made cookies and chips and maybe a soup in the middle of the day would have been great too. And the cubed cheese, salad dressing “dip” and grocery-store appetizers just need something else entirely different.
> 
> The hotel is lovely, but I would not recommend spending the money on their Club level.
> 
> Pictures of the continental breakfast:
> View attachment 710531View attachment 710532View attachment 710533View attachment 710534View attachment 710535View attachment 710538



Thanks for the thorough review. My family has HRH Club Level booked for February.  It’s good to know about what to expect.  We got a great AP rate and there are three of us, so even if we only get breakfast every day and some snacks it will be worth it.  Any advice for a room location request on the 7th floor?


----------



## vinotinto

JoJoGirl said:


> Thanks for the thorough review. My family has HRH Club Level booked for February.  It’s good to know about what to expect.  We got a great AP rate and there are three of us, so even if we only get breakfast every day and some snacks it will be worth it.  Any advice for a room location request on the 7th floor?


We had to cancel a trip to Disney and the only room type that popped up for us for the following weekend as a last minute consolation at HRH was the Club room. We did get an AP rate, but it was still pretty pricey. I definitely factored that into my review. We got some value out of the beverages - the waters and sodas, wines between 5 and 7 and the cappuccinos and espressos in the morning.

We had a room with a lovely view of the pool. Normally the pool view rooms here are very noisy, but the 7th floor is so high up that we did not hear any pool noise. Also, they close the lounge doors between 10pm and 7am, so you will not have noise from the lounge during those hours, BUT if you like to sleep in on vacation, I would request "away from lounge."


----------



## vinotinto

Phatscott25 said:


> That's odd. They had hot choices for breakfast when I stayed there Aug/2021 and that was much "closer" to COVID. Better choices all around, actually. How unfortunate.


Definitely no hot foods in the 3 mornings we were there, unless you count the one tray of warm (dry) sconces that they served one of the mornings. And one of the servers said they were re-tooling their menus, soooooo ...... (it looks like cost cutting).


----------



## leiaorgana

Does anyone know what kind of food they’re currently serving in the club level lounge on a Wednesday evening please? Tried searching for the answer myself but it was bringing up old menus.


----------



## DVCKev

It was the same the second week of August when we were at Club Level at HRH.


----------



## AC7179

We are arriving around 2 pm and would love to get to the parks ASAP. Do you think the pool bar at HRH would be the best/quickest option to grab something to eat? I know we will be hungry!


----------



## Nabas

AC7179 said:


> We are arriving around 2 pm and would love to get to the parks ASAP. Do you think the pool bar at HRH would be the best/quickest option to grab something to eat? I know we will be hungry!


Just go to the food court, which is located next to the pool.


----------



## AC7179

Is that the inside restaurant that has coffee and such? Or is there another food court type thing that I've missed?  Thanks!


----------



## Phatscott25

Yes, it's just inside the entrance to the pool. They do have coffee and such. But they also have some hot food you can order and a lot of grab and go type items.

ETA: this page lists the items they have, it's called Emack & Bolios Marketplace.


----------



## crazywig

3gr8boys said:


> It was a pull out - love seat size or a little bigger.  The floor plan below is what our Queen Deluxe room was.
> ETA the room description on the Loews website specifies a pullout sofa
> 
> 
> View attachment 674915



Replying to this because I just had this room and there WAS NO COUCH and the two chairs are where the couch should be. There was only 2 of us in the room so I did not go back down and speak to the desk but wanted everyone with a larger party to be aware that they've either removed the couch, or not all deluxe queen rooms have them anymore.


----------

